# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  श्री योगवाशिष्ठ

## ravi chacha

दिवसरात्रिव्यापा  वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वाल्मीकिजी बोले, हे साधो! ये वचन परमानन्दरूप हैं और कल्याण के कर्त्ता हैं इनमें सुनने की प्रीति तब उपजती है जब अनेक जन्म के बड़े पुण्य इकट्ठे होते हैं । जैसे कल्पवृक्ष के फल को बड़े पुण्य से पाते हैं वैसे ही जिसके बड़े पुण्यकर्म इकट्ठे होते हैं उसकी प्रीति इन वचनों के सुनने में होती है-अन्यथा नहीं होती । ये वचन परमबोध के कारण हैं । वैराग्यप्रकरण के एक सहस्त्र पाँचसौ श्लोक हैं । हे भारद्वाज! इस प्रकार जब नारदजी ने कहा तब विश्वामित्र बोले कि हे ज्ञानवानों में श्रेष्ठ, रामजी! जितना कुछ जानने योग्य था सो तुमने जाना है इससे अब तुम्हें जानना और नहीं रहा, पर उसमें विश्राम पाने के लिये कुछ मार्जन करना है । जैसे अशुद्ध आदर्श की मलिनता दूर करने से मुख स्पष्ट भासता है वैसे ही कुछ उपदेश की तुमको अपेक्षा

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आपही के सदृश भगवान् व्यासजी के पुत्र शुकदेवजी हुए हैं । वह भी बड़े बुद्धिमान थे, उन्होंने जो जानने योग्य था सो जाना था, पर विश्राम के निमित्त उनको भी अपेक्षा थी सो विश्राम को पाकर शान्त हुए थे । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवान्! शुकजी कैसे बुद्धिमान और ज्ञानवान् थे और कैसी विश्राम की अपेक्षा उनको थी और फिर कैसे उन्होंने विश्राम पाया सो कृपा करके कहो ? विश्वामित्र जी बोले, हे रामजी, अञ्जन के पर्वत के समान और सूर्य के सदृश प्रकाशवान् भगवान् व्यासजी स्वर्ण के सिंहासन पर राजा दशरथ के यहाँ बैठे थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके पुत्र शुकजी सब शास्त्रों के वेत्ता थे । और सत्य को सत्य और असत्य को असत्य जानते थे । उन्होंने शान्ति और परमानन्दरूप आत्मा में विश्राम न पाया तब उनको विकल्प उठा कि जिसको मैंने जाना है सो न होगा । क्योंकि मुझको आनन्द नहीं भासता । यह संशय करके एक काल में व्यासजी जो सुमेरु पर्वत की कन्दरा में बैठे थे तिनके निकट आकर कहने लगे, हे भगवन्!, यह संसार सब भ्रमात्मक कहाँसे हुआ है; इसकी निवृत्ति कैसे होगी और आगे कभी इसकी निवृत्ति हुई है सो कहो ?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार शुकदेवजी नेकहा तब विद्वद्वेदशिरोमण   वेदव्यास ने तत्काल उपदेश किया । शुकजी ने कहा, हे भगवान्! जो कुछ तुम कहते हो वह तो मैं आगे से ही जानता हूँ । इससे मुझको शान्ति नहीं होती । हे रामजी! तब सर्वज्ञ वेदव्यासजी विचार करने लगे कि इसको मेरे वचन से शान्ति प्राप्त न होगी, क्योंकि पिता पुत्र का सम्बन्ध है । ऐसा विचार करके व्यासजी कहने लगे, हे पुत्र! मैं सर्वतत्वज्ञ नहीं, तुम राजा जनक के निकट जाओ, वे सर्वतत्वज्ञ और शान्तात्मा हैं, उनसे तुम्हारा मोह निवृत्त होगा । तब शुकदेवजी वहाँ से चलकर मिथला

----------


## ravi chacha

नगरी में आये और राजा जनक के द्वार पर स्थित हुए । द्वारपाल ने जाकर जनक जी से कहा कि व्यासजी के पुत्र शुकजी खड़े हैं । राजा ने जाना कि इनको जिज्ञासा है । इसलिए कहा कि खड़े रहने दो । इसी प्रकार फिर द्वारपाल ने जा कहा और सात दिन उन्हें खड़े ही बीत गये । तब राजा ने फिर पूछा कि शुकजी खड़े हैं कि चले गये । द्वारपाल ने कहा, खड़े हैं । राजा ने कहा, आगे ले आओ । तब वे उनको आगे ले आये । उस दरवाजे पर भी वे सात दिन खड़े रहे । फिर राजा ने पूछा कि शुकजी हैं ? द्वारपाल ने कहा कि खड़े हैं । राजा ने कहा कि अन्तःपुर में ले आओ और नाना प्रकार

----------


## ravi chacha

के भोग भुगताओ । तब वे उन्हें अन्तःपुर में ले गये । वहाँ स्त्रियों के पास भी वे सात दिन तक खड़े रहे । फिर राजा ने द्वारपाल से पूछा कि उसकी अब कैसी दशा है और आगे कैसी दशा थी ? द्वारपाल ने कहा कि आगे वे निरादर से न शोकवान् हुए थे और न अब भोग से प्रसन्न हुए, वे तो इष्ट अनिष्ट में समान है । जैसे मन्द पवन से मेरु चलायमान नहीं होता वैसे ही यह बड़े भोग व निरादर से चलायमान् नहीं हुए जैसे पपीहे को मेघ के जल बिना नदी और ताल आदि के जल की इच्छा नहीं होती वैसे ही उसको भी किसी पदार्थ की इच्छा नहीं है । तब राजा ने कहा उन्हे यहाँ ले आओ । जब

----------


## ravi chacha

शुकजी आये तब राजा जनक ने उठके खड़े हो प्रणाम किया । फिर जब दोनों बैठ गये तब राजा ने कहा कि हे मुनीश्वर । तुम किस निमित्त आये हो, तुमको क्या वाञ्छा है सो कहो उसकी प्राप्ति मैं कर देऊँ ? श्रीशुकजी बोले हे गुरो! यह संसार का आडम्बर कैसे उत्पन्न हुआ और कैसे शान्त होगा सो तुम कहो ? इतना कह विश्वामित्रजी बोले हे रामजी । जब इस प्रकार शुकदेवजी ने कहा तब जनक ने यथाशास्त्र उपदेश जो कुछ व्यास ने किया था सोई कहा । यह सुन शुकजी ने कहा कि भगवन् जो कुछ तुम कहते हो सोई मेरे पिता भी कहते थे , सोई शास्त्र भी कहता है और विचार से मैं भी

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा ही जानता हूँ कि यह संसार अपने चित्त से उत्पन्न होता है और चित्तके निर्वेद होने से भ्रम की निवृत्ति होती है,पर मुझको विश्राम नहीं प्राप्त होता है ? जनकजी बोले, हे मुनीश्वर ! जो कुछ मैंने कहा और जो तुम जानते हो इससे पृथक उपाय न जानना और न कहना ही है । यह संसार चित्त के संवेदन से हुआ है, जब चित्त फुरने से रहित होता है तब भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । आत्मतत्त्व नित्य शुद्ध; परमानन्दरूप केवल चैतन्य है, जब उसका अभ्यास करोगे तब तुम विश्राम पावोगे । तुम अधिकारी हो, क्योंकि तुम्हारा यत्न आत्मा की ओर है, दृश्य की ओर नहीं, इससे तुम बड़े

----------


## ravi chacha

उदारात्मा हो । हे मुनीश्वर! तुम मुझको व्यासजी से अधिक जान मेरे पास आये हो, पर तुम मुझसे से भी अधिक हो , क्योंकि हमारी चेष्टा तो बाहर से दृष्टि आती है और तुम्हारी चेष्टा बाहर से कुछ भी नहीं, पर भीतर से हमारी भी इच्छा नहीं है । इतना कह विश्वामित्र जी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार राजा जनक ने कहा तब शुकजी ने निःसंग निष्प्रयत्न और निर्भय होकर सुमेरु पर्व त की कन्दरा में जाय दशसहस्त्र वर्ष तक निर्विकल्प समाधि की । जैसे तेल बिना दीपक निर्वाण हो जाता है वैसे ही वे भी निर्वाण हो गये । जैसे समुद्र में बूँद लीन हो जाती है और जैसे सूर्य का प्रकाश सन्ध्याकाल में सूर्य के पास लीन हो जाता है वैसे ही कलनारूप कलंक को त्यागकर वे ब्रह्मपद को प्राप्त हुए ।

इति श्रीयोगवाशिष्ठे मुमुक्षुप्रकरणे मुनिशुकनिर्वाण-वर्णनन्नाम प्रथमस्सर्गः ॥1॥

----------


## ravi chacha

मुनिविश्वामित्रो  देश

----------


## ravi chacha

विश्वामित्रजी बोले हे राजा दशरथ! जैसे शुकजी शुद्धिबुद्धि वाले थे वैसे ही रामजी भी है । जैसे शान्ति के निमित्त उनको कुछ मार्जन कर्तव्य था वैसे ही रामजी को भी विश्राम के निमित्त कुछ मार्जन चाहिए क्योंकि आवरण करनेवाले जो भोग हैं उनसे इनकी इच्छा निवृत्त हुई है और जो कुछ जानने योग्य था सो जाना है । अब हम कोई ऐसी युक्ति करेंगे जिससे इनको विश्राम होगा । जैसे शुकजी को थोड़े से मार्जन से शान्ति की प्राप्ति हुई थी वैसे ही इनको भी होगी । हे राजन्! जैसे ज्ञानवान् को आध्यात्मिक आदि दुःख स्पर्श नहीं करते वैसे ही रामजी को भी भोग की इच्छा नहीं स्पर्श करती । भोग की इच्छा सबको दीन करती है इसी का नाम बन्धन है और भोग की बासना का क्षय करना ही मोक्ष है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्यों ज्यों भोग की इच्छा करता है त्यों-त्यों लघु होता जाता है और ज्यों ज्यों भोग वासना क्षय होती जाती है त्यों त्यों गरिष्ठ होता है । जब तक आत्मानंद का प्रकाश नहीं होता तब तक विषय की वासना दूर नहीं होती और जब आत्मानन्द प्राप्त होता है तब विषय वासना कोई नहीं रहती । जैसे मरुस्थल में बेलि नहीं उत्पन्न होती वैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को विषयवासना की उत्पत्ति नहीं होती । हे साधो! ज्ञानवान् किसी फल की इच्छा से विषय भोग का त्याग नहीं करता, स्वभाव से ही उसकी विषयवासना चली जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से अन्धकार का अभाव हो जाता है वैसे ही रामजी को अब किसी भोग पदार्थ की इच्छा नहीं रही । अब तो वे विदितवेद हुए हैं अतः विश्राम की इच्छा रखते हैं इससे जो कहो वही करूँ जिससे वे विश्रामवान् हों । हे राजन्! भगवान् वशिष्ठजी की युक्ति से ये शान्त होंगे और आगे से वही रघुवंशकुल के गुरु हैं । उनके आदेश द्वारा आगे भी रघुवंशी ज्ञानवान् हुए हैं । ये सर्वज्ञ और साक्षी रूप हैं और त्रिकालज्ञ और ज्ञान के सूर्य हैं । इनके उपदेश से रामजी आत्मपद को प्राप्त होंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे वशिष्ठजी! जब हमारा तुम्हारा विरोध हुआ था और ब्रह्माजी ने मन्द राचल पर्वत पर, जो ऋषिश्वरों और अनेक वृक्षों से पूर्ण था, संसार वासना के नाश, हमारे तुम्हारे विरोध की शान्ति और अन्य जीवों के कल्याणनिमित्त जो उपदेश किया था वह तुमको स्मरण है ? अब वही उपदेश तुम रामजी को करो, क्योंकि ये भी निर्मल ज्ञान पात्र हैं । ज्ञान, विज्ञान और निर्मलयुक्ति वही है जो शुद्धपात्र में अर्पण हो और पात्र बिना उपदेश नहीं सोहता । जिस में शिष्यभाव और बिरक्तता न हो ऐसे अपात्र मूर्ख को उपदेश करना व्यर्थ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कदाचित विरक्त हो और शिष्यभावना नहीं तो भी उपदेश न करना चाहिये । दोनों से सम्पन्न को ही उपदेश करना चाहिये । पात्र बिना उपदेश व्यर्थ है अर्थात् अपवित्र हो जाता है । जैसे गऊ का दूध महापवित्र है पर श्वान की त्वचा में डारिये तो अपवित्र हो जाता है वैसे ही अपात्र को उपदेश करना व्यर्थ है । हे मुनीश्वर! जो शिष्य वैराग्य से सम्पन्न और उदार आत्मा है वह तुम्हारे उपदेश के योग्य है और तुम वीतराग और भय क्रोध से रहित परम शान्तरूप हो, इसलिये तुम्हारे उपदेश के पात्र रामजी हैं । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि जब इस प्रकार विश्वामित्र जी ने कहा तब नारद और व्यासादिक ने साधु साधु कहा अर्थात् भला भला कहा कि ऐसे ही यथार्थ है । उस समय राजा दशरथ के पास बहुत प्रकार के साधु बैठे थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्माजी के पुत्र वशिष्ठजी ने कहा कि हे मुनीश्वर! जो कुछ तुमने आज्ञा की है वह हमने मानी। ऐसे किसी की सामर्थ्य नहीं कि सन्त की आज्ञा निवारण करे । साधो! राजा दशरथ के जितने पुत्र हैं उन सबके हृदय में जो अज्ञानरूपी तम है वह मैं ज्ञानरूपी सूर्य से ऐसे निवारण करूँगा जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश से अन्धकार दूर होता है । हे मुनीश्वर! जो कुछ ब्रह्माजी ने उपदेश किया था वह मुझको अखण्ड स्मरण है मैं वही उपदेश करूँगा जिससे रामजी निःसंशय होंगे । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार वशिष्ठजी विश्वामित्र से कह रामजी से मोक्ष का उपाय कहने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

असंख्यसृष्टिप्रत  पादन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! ब्रह्माजी! ने मुझको जीवों के कल्याण के निमित्त उपदेश किया था वह मुझे भले प्रकार स्मरण है और वही अब मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ । इतना सुन श्रीरामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवान्! कुछ प्रश्न करने का अवसर आया है । एक संशय मुझको है सो दूर करो । मोक्ष उपाय जो संहिता कहते हो सो तुम सब कहोगे परन्तु यह जो तुमने कहा कि शुकदेवजी विदेहमुक्त हो गये तो भगवान् व्यासजी जो सर्वज्ञ थे सो विदेहमुक्त क्यों न हुए ? वशिष्ठजी बोले कि हे रामजी! जैसे सूर्य के किरण के साथ त्रसरेणु उड़ती देख पड़ती हैं और उनकी संख्या नहीं हो सकती वैसे ही परम सूर्य के संवेदनरूपी किरण में त्रिलोकीरूप असंख्य त्रसरेणु हैं अनन्त होकर मिट जाते हैं और अनन्त होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनन्त त्रिलोकी ब्रह्म समुद्र में है उनकी संख्या कुछ नहीं श्रीरामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! पीछे जो व्यतीत हो गये हैं और आगे जो होंगे उनकी कितनी संख्या है ? वर्त्तमान को तो मैं जानता हूँ । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अनन्त कोटि त्रिलोकी के गण उपजे और मिट गये हैं । कितने ही होते हैं और कितने ही होवेंगे । इनकी कुछ संख्या नहीं है, क्योंकि जीव असंख्य हैं और जीव जीव प्रति अपनी -अपनी- सृष्टि है । जब ये जीव मृतक हो जाते हैं तब उसी स्थान में अपने अन्तवाहक संकल्परूपी पुर में इनको अपना बन्धन भासता है और उसी स्थान में परलोक भास आता है । पृथ्वी, अप, तेज और वायु और आकाश पञ्चभूत भासते हैं और नाना प्रकार की वासना के अनुसार अपनी अपनी सृष्टि भास आती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर जब वहाँसे मृतक होता है तब वहीं फिर सृष्टि भास आती है नाम रूप संयुक्त वही जाग्रत सत्य होकर भास आती है । फिर जब वहाँ से मरता है तब इस पञ्चभूत सृष्टि का अभाव हो जाता है । और दूसरी भासती हैं और वहाँ के जो जीव होते हैं उनको भी इसी प्रकार अनुभव होता है । इसीप्रकार एक एक जीव की सृष्टि होती है और मिट जाती है । इनकी संख्या कुछ नहीं । तब ब्रह्मा की सृष्टि की संख्या कैसे हो ? जैसे मनुष्य घूमता है और उसको सर्व पदार्थ भ्रमते दृष्टि आते हैं; जैसे नाव में बैठे हुए नदी के वृक्ष चलते दृष्टि आते हैं ; जैसे नेत्र के दोष से आकाश में मोती की माला दृष्टि आती है और जैसे स्वप्ने में सृष्टि भासती है वैसे ही जीव को भ्रम से यह लोक परलोक भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ब्रह्म और ब्रह्मवेत्ता में त्व इदं सः इत्यादिक सर्व शब्द आत्मसत्ता के आश्रय स्फुरते हैं । जैसे स्वप्न में सब अनुभव सत्ता में शब्द होते हैं वैसे ही यह भी जानो और जो उसमें यह विकल्प होते हैं कि जगत् क्या हुआ है और किसका है इत्यादिक चोगचञ्चु हैं । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् ब्रह्मरूप है यहाँ स्वप्न का दृष्टान्त विचार लेना चाहिए । इसके पहिले मुमुक्षु प्रकरण मैंने तुमसे कहा है अब क्रम से उत्पत्तिप्रकरण कहता हूँ सो सुनिये-जो ज्ञान वस्तुस्वभाव है । हे रामजी! जो पदार्थ उपजता है वही बढ़ता, घटता, मोक्ष और नीच, ऊँच होता है और जो उपजता न हो, उसका बढ़ना, घटना, बन्धु, मोक्ष और नीच, ऊँच होना भी नहीं होता । हे रामजी! स्थावर-जंगम जो कुछ जगत् दीखता है सो सब आकाशरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दृष्टा का जो दृश्य के साथ संयोग है इसी का नाम बन्धन है और उसी संयोग के निवृत होने का नाम मोक्ष है । उसकी निवृत्ति का उपाय मैं कहता हूँ । देहरूपी जगत् चिन्मात्ररूप है और कुछ उपजा नहीं, जो उपजा भासता है सो ऐसा है जैसे सुषुप्ति में स्वप्न । जैसे स्वप्न में सुषुप्ति होती है वैसे ही जगत् का प्रलय होता है और जो प्रलय में शेष रहता है उसकी संज्ञा व्यवहार के निमित्त कहते हैं । नित्य, सत्य, ब्रह्म, आत्मा, सच्चिदानन्द इत्यादिक जिसके नाम रखे हैं वह सबका अपना आप है । चेतनता से उसका नाम जीव हुआ है और शब्द अर्थों को ग्रहण करने लगा है । हे रामजी! चैतन्य में जो स्पन्दता हुई है सो संकल्प विकल्परूपी मन होकर स्थित हुआ है । उसके संसरने से देश, काल, नदियाँ; पर्वत, स्थावर और जंगमरूप जगत् हुआ है । जैसे सुषुप्ति से स्वप्न हो वैसे जगत् हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसको कोई अविद्या कोई जगत् कोई माया कोई संकल्प और कोई दृश्य कहते हैं; वास्तव में सब ब्रह्मस्वरूप है-इतर कुछ नहीं । जैसे स्वर्ण से भूषण बनता है तो भूषण स्वर्णरूप है; स्वर्ण से इतर भूषण कुछ वस्तु नहीं है वैसे ही जगत् और ब्रह्म में कुछ भेद नहीं है । भेद तो तब हो जब जगत् उपजा हो;जो उपजा ही नहीं तो भेद कैसे भासे और जो भेद भासता है सो मृगतृष्णा के जलवत् है- अर्थात् जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी के तरंग भासते हैं पर वहाँ सूर्य की किरणें ही जल के समान भासती हैं, जल का नाम भी नहीं, वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । चैतन्य के अणु-अणु प्रति सृष्टि आभासरूप है कुछ उपजी नहीं । अद्वैतसत्ता सर्वदा अपने आप में स्थित है, फिर उसमें जन्म, मरण और बन्ध, मोक्ष कैसे हो? जितनी कल्पना बन्ध-मोक्ष आदि भासती है सो वास्तविक कुछ नहीं है आत्मा के अज्ञान से भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जगत् उपजा नहीं, अपनी कल्पना ही जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है और प्रमाद से सत् हो रही है निवृत्त होना कठिन है । अनियत और नियत शब्द जो कहे हैं सो भावनामात्र हैं, ऐसे वचनों से तो जगत् दूर नहीं होता । हे रामजी! अर्थयुक्त वचनों के बिना दृश्यभ्रम नहीं निवृत्त होता । जो तर्क करके और तप, तीर्थ, दान, स्नान, ध्यानादिक करके जगत् के भ्रम को निवृत्त करना चाहे वह मूर्ख है, इस प्रकार से तो और भी दृढ़ होता है । क्योंकि जहाँ जावेगा वहाँ देश, काल और क्रिया सहित नित्य पाञ्चभौतिक सृष्टि ही दृष्टि आवेगी और कुछ दृष्टि न आवेगी, इससे इसका नाश न होगा और जो जगत् से उपराम होकर समाधि लगाके बैठेगा तब भी चिरकाल में उतरेगा और फिर भी जगत् का शब्द और अर्थ भास आवेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो फिर भी अनर्थरूप संसार भासा तो समाधि का क्या सुख हुआ? क्योंकि जब तक समाधि में रहेगा तभी तक वह सुख रहेगा । निदान इन उपायों से जगत् निवृत्त नहीं होता । जैसे कमल के डोड़े में बीज होता है और जब तक उस बीज का नाश नहीं होता तब तक फिर उत्पन्न होता रहता है और जैसे वृक्ष के पात तोड़िये तो भी बीज का नाश नहीं होता । वैसेही तप, दानादिकों से जगत् निवृत्त नहीं होता और तभी तक अज्ञानरूपी बीज भी नष्ट नहीं होता । जब अज्ञानरूपी बीज नष्ट होगा तब जगत्*रूपी वृक्ष का अभाव हो जावेगा । और उपाय करना मानो पत्तों को तोड़ना है । इन उपायों से अक्षय पद और अक्षय समाधि नहीं प्राप्त होती । हे रामजी! ऐसी समाधि तो किसी को नहीं प्राप्त होती कि शिला के समान हो जावे । मैं सब स्थान देख रहा हूँ कदाचित् ऐसे भी समाधि हो तो भी संसारसत्ता निवृत्त न होगी, क्योंकि अज्ञानरूपी बीज निवृत्त नहीं हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

समाधि ऐसी है जैसे जाग्रत् से सुषुप्ति होती है, क्योंकि अज्ञानरूपी वासना के कारण सुषुप्ति से फिर जाग्रत आती है वैसे ही अज्ञानरूपी वासना से समाधि से भी जाग जाता है क्योंकि उसको वासना खैंच ले आती है । हे रामजी! तप, समाधि आदिकों से संसारभ्रम निवृत्त नहीं होता । जैसे कांजी से क्षुधा किसी की निवृत्त नहीं होती वैसे ही तप और समाधि से चित्त की वृत्ति एकाग्र होती है परन्तु संसार निवृत्त नहीं होता । जब तक चित्त समाधि में लगा रहता है तब तक सुख होता है और जब उत्थान होता है तब फिर नाना प्रकार के शब्दों और अर्थों से युक्त संसार भासता है । हे रामजी! अज्ञान से जगत भासता है और विचार से निवृत्त होता है । जैसे बालक को अपनी अज्ञानता से परछाहीं में वैताल की कल्पना होती है और ज्ञानसे निवृत्त होती है वैसे ही यह जगत् अविचार से भासता है और विचार से निवृत्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! वास्तव में जगत् उपजा नहीं- असत्*रूप है । जो स्वरूप से उपजा होता तो निवृत्त न होता पर यह तो विचार से निवृत्त होता है इससे जाना जाता है कि कुछ नहीं बना । जो वस्तु सत्य होती है उसकी निवृत्ति नहीं होती और जो असत् है सो स्थिर नहीं रहती । हे रामजी! सत्*स्वरूप आत्मा का अभाव कदाचित् नहीं होता और असत्*रूप जगत् स्थिर नहीं होता । जगत् आत्मा में आभासरूप है आरम्भ और परिणाम से कुछ उपजा नहीं । जहाँ चैतन्य नहीं होता वहाँ सृष्टि भी नहीं होती, क्योंकि सृष्टि आभासरूप है । आत्मा आदर्शरूप है उसमें अनन्त सृष्टियाँ प्रतिबिम्बित होती हैं । आदर्श में प्रतिबिम्ब भी तब होता है जब दूसरा निकट होता है, पर आत्मा के निकट दूसरा और कोई प्रतिबिम्ब नहीं होता, क्योंकि आभासरूप है । एक ही आत्मसत्ता चैत्यता से द्वैत की नाईं होकर भासती है, पर कुछ बना नहीं । जैसे फूल में सुगन्ध होती है, तिलों मे तेल होता है और अग्नि में उष्णता होती है और जैसे मनोराज की सृष्टि होती है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् है । जैसे मनोराज से मनोराज की सृष्टि भिन्न नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथमसृष्टिवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! एक आकाशज आख्यान जो श्रावण का भूषण और बोध का कारण है उसको सुनिये । आकाशज नामक एक ब्राह्मण शुद्धचिदंश से उत्पन्न हुए । वह धर्मनिष्ठ  सदा आत्मा में स्थिर रहते थे, भले प्रकार प्रजा का पालन करते थे और चिरञ्जीवी थे । तब मृत्यु विचार करने लगी कि मैं अविनाशिनी हूँ और जीव उपजते है उनको मारती हूँ परन्तु इस ब्राह्मण को मैं नहीं मार सकती । जैसे खंग की धार पत्थर पर चलाने से कुण्ठित हो जाती है वैसे ही वैसे ही मेरी शक्ति इस ब्राह्मण पर कुण्ठित हो गई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसा विचारकर मृत्यु ब्राह्मण को भोजन करने के निमित्त उठी और जैसे श्रेष्ठ पुरुष अपने आचार कर्म को नहीं त्याग करते वैसे ही मृत्यु भी अपने कर्मों को विचार कर चली । जब ब्राह्मण के गृह में मृत्यु ने प्रवेश किया तो जैसे प्रलयकाल में महातेज संयुक्त अग्नि सब पदार्थों को जलाने लगती है वैसे ही अग्नि इसके जलाने को उड़ी और आगे दौड़ के जहाँ ब्राहण बैठा था अन्तःपुर में जाकर पकड़ने लगी । पर जैसे बड़ा बलवान् पुरुष भी और के संकल्परूप पुरुष को नहीं पकड़ सकता वैसे ही मृत्यु ब्राह्मण को न पकड़ सकी । तब उसने धर्मराज के गृह में जाकर कहा, हे भगवान्! जो कोई उपजा है उसको मैं अवश्य भोजन करती हूँ, परन्तु एक ब्राह्मण जो आकाश से उपजा है उसको मैं वश में नहीं कर सकी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह क्या कारण है? यम बोले , हे मृत्यो! तुम किसी को नहीं मार सकतीं, जो कोई मरता है वह अपने कर्मों से मरता है । जो कोई कर्मों का कर्त्ता है उसके मारने को तुम भी समर्थ हो, पर जिसका कोई कर्म नहीं उसके मारने को तुम समर्थ नहीं हो । इससे तुम जाकर उस ब्राह्मण के कर्म खोजो जब कर्म पावोगी तब उसके मारने को समर्थ होगी-अन्यथा समर्थ न होगी । हे रामजी! जब  इस प्रकार यम ने कहा तब कर्म खोजने के निमित्त मृत्यु चली । कर्म वासना का नाम है । वहाँ जाकर ब्राह्मण के कर्मों को ढूँढ़ने लगी और दशों दिशा में ताल, समुद्र बगीचे और द्वीप से द्वीपान्तर इत्यादिक सब स्थान देखती फिरी, परन्तु ब्राह्मण के कर्मों की प्रतिभा कहीं न पाई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मृत्यु बड़ी बलवन्त है, परन्तु उस ब्राह्मण के कर्मों को उसने न पाया तब फिर धर्मराज के पास गई-जो सम्पूर्ण संशयों को नाश करने वाले और ज्ञानस्वरूप हैं-और उनसे कहने लगी, हे संशयों के नाशकर्त्ता! इस ब्राह्मण के कर्म मुझको कहीं नहीं दृष्टि आते, मैंने बहुत प्रकार से ढूँढ़ा । जो शरीरधारी हैं सो सब कर्म सयुंक्त हैं पर इसका तो कर्म कोई भी नहीं है इसका क्या कारण है? यम बोले, हे मृत्यो! इस ब्राह्मण की उत्पत्ति शुद्ध चिदाकाश से हुई है जहाँ कोई कारण न था । जो कारण बिना भासता है सो ईश्वररूप है । हे मृत्यो! शुद्ध आकाश से जो इसकी उत्पत्ति हुई है तो यह भी वही रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह ब्राह्मण भी शुद्ध चिदाकाशरूप है और  इसका चेतन ही वपु है । इसका कर्म कोई नहीं और न कोई क्रिया है! अपने स्वरूप से आप ही इसका होना हुआ है, इस कारण इसका नाम स्वयम्भू है और सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है । इसको जगत् कुछ नहीं भासता -सदा अद्वैत है । मृत्यु बोली, हे भगवान्!  जो यह आकाशस्वरूप है तो साकाररूप क्यों दृष्टि आता है? यमजी बोले, हे मृत्यो! यह सदा निराकार चैतन्य वपु है और इसके साथ आकार और अहंभाव भी नहीं है इससे इसका नाश कैसे हो । यह तो अहं त्वं जानता ही नहीं और जगत् का निश्चय भी इसको नहीं है । यह ब्राह्मण अचेत चिन्मात्र है, जिसके मन में पदार्थों का सद्भाव होता है उसका नाश भी होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

और जिसको जगत् भासता ही नहीं उसका नाश कैसे हो? हे मृत्यो! जो कोई बड़ा बलिष्ठ भी हो और सैकड़ों जंजीरें भी हों तो भी आकाश को बाँध न सकेगा वैसे ही ब्राह्मण आकाशरूप है इसका नाश कैसे हो? इससे इसके नाश करने का उद्यम त्यागकर देहधारियों को जाकर मारो -यह तुमसे न मरेगा । हे रामजी! यह सुनकर मृत्यु आश्चर्यवत् हो अपने गृह लौट आई । रामजी बोले, हे भगवान्! यह तो हमारे बड़े पितामह ब्रह्मा की वार्त्ता तुमने कही है । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह वार्त्ता तो मैंने ब्रह्मा की कही है, परन्तु मृत्यु और यम के विवाद निमित्त यह कथा मैंने तुमको सुनाई है । इस प्रकार जब बहुत काल व्यतीत होकर कल्प का अन्त हुआ तब मृत्यु सब भूतों को भोजनकर फिर ब्रह्मा को भोजन करने गई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे किसी का काम हो और यदि एक बार सिद्ध न हुआ तो वह उसे छोड़ नहीं देता फिर उद्यम करता है वैसे ही मृत्यु भी ब्रह्मा के सन्मुख गई । तब धर्मराज ने  कहा, हे मृत्यो! यह ब्रह्मा है। यह आकाशरूप है और आकाश ही इसका शरीर है । आकाश के पकड़ने को तुम कैसे समर्थ होगी? यह तो पञ्चभूत के शरीर से रहित है । जैसे संकल्प पुरुष होता है तो उसका आकाश ही वपु होता है वैसे ही यह आकाशरूप आदि, अन्त मध्य और अहं त्वं के उल्लेख से रहित और अचेत चिन्मात्र है इसके मारने को तू कैसे समर्थ होगी? यह जो इसका वपु भासता है सो ऐसा है जैसे शिल्पी के मन में स्तम्भ की पुतली होती है पर वह कुछ नहीं वैसे ही स्वरूप से इतर होना नहीं है । यह तो ब्रह्मस्वरूप है, हमारे तुम्हारे मन में इतर होना नहीं है । यह तो ब्रह्मस्वरूप है, हमारे तुम्हारे मन में इसकी प्रतिमा हुई है, यह तो निर्वपु है । जो पुरुष देहवन्त होता है क्योंकि निर्वपु है वैसे यह भी निर्वपु है । इसके मारने की कल्पना को त्याग देहधारियों को जाकर मारो।

----------


## ravi chacha

बोधहेतुवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! शुद्ध चिन्मात्र सत्ता ऐसी सूक्ष्म है कि उसमें आकाश भी पर्वत के समान स्थूल है । उस चिन्मात्र में जो अहं अस्मि चैत्यौन्मुखत्व हुआ है उसने अपने साथ देह को देखा । पर वह देह भी आकाशरूप है । हे रामजी! शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में चैत्य का उल्लेख किसी कारण से नहीं हुआ, स्वतः स्वाभाविक ही ऐसा उल्लेख आय फुरा है उसी का नाम स्वयंभू ब्रह्म है । उस ब्रह्मा को सदा ब्रह्म ही का निश्चय है । ब्रह्मा और ब्रह्म में कुछ भेद नहीं है । जैसे समुद्र और तरंग में, आकाश और शून्यता में और फूल और सुगंध में कुछ भेद नहीं होता वैसे ही ब्रह्म में भेद नहीं । जैसे जल द्रवता के कारण तरंगरूप होकर भासता है वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता चैतन्यता  से ब्रह्मा होकर भासती है । ब्रह्मा दूसरी वस्तु नहीं, सदा चैतन्य आकाश है और पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्वों से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! न कोई इसका कारण है और न कोई कर्म है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! आपने कहा कि ब्रह्माजी का वपु पृथ्वी आदि तत्त्वों से रहित है और संकल्पमात्र है तो इसका कारण स्मृतिरूप संस्कार क्यों न हुआ । जैसे हमको और जीवों की स्मृति है वैसे ही ब्रह्मा को भी होनी चाहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राम! स्मृति संस्कार उसी का कारण होता है जो आगे भी देखा हो । जो पदार्थ आगे देखा होता है उसकी स्मृति संस्कार से होती है और जो देखा नहीं होता उसकी स्मृति नहीं होती । ब्रह्माजी अद्वैत, अज और आदि, मध्य, अन्त से रहित हैं, उनकी स्मृति कारण कैसे हो? वह तो शुद्ध बोधरूप है और आत्मतत्त्व ही ब्रह्मारूप होकर स्थित हुआ है । अपने आपसे जो इसका होना हुआ है इसी से इसका नाम स्वयम्भू है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध बोध में चेत्य का उल्लेख हुआ है-अर्थात् चित्र चैतन्यस्वरूप का नाम है । अपना चित् संवित् ही कारण है और  दूसरा कोई कारण नहीं-सदा निराकार और संकल्परूप इसका शरीर है और पृथ्वी आदिक भूतों से शुद्ध अन्तवाहक वपु है । रामजी बोले, हे मुनीश्वर! जितने जीव हैं उनके दो-दो शरीर हैं-एक अन्तवाहक और दूसरा आधिभौतिक । ब्रह्मा का एक ही अन्तवाहक शरीर कैसे है यह वार्त्ता स्पष्ट कर कहिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो सकारणरूप जीव है उनके दो-दो शरीर हैं पर ब्रह्माजी अकारण हैं इस कारण उनका एक अन्त वाहक ही शरीर है । हे रामजी! सुनिये, अन्य जीवों का कारण ब्रह्मा है इसी कारण यह जीव दोनों देहों को धरते हैं और ब्रह्माजी का कारण कोई नहीं यह अपने आप ही उपजे हैं इनका नाम स्वयम्भू है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आदि में जो इनका प्रादुर्भाव हुआ है सो अन्तवाहक शरीर है । इनको अपने स्वरूप का विस्मरण नहीं हुआ सदा अपने वास्तव स्वरूप में स्थित हैं इससे अन्तवाहक हैं और दृश्य को अपना संकल्पमात्र जानते हैं । जिनको दृश्य में दृढ़ प्रतीति हुई उनको आधिभौतिक कहते हैं । जैसे आधिभौतिक जड़ता से जल की बरफ होती है वैसे ही दृश्य की दृढ़ता आधिभौतिक होते हैं । हे रामजी! जितना जगत् तुमको दृष्टि आता है सो सब आकाश रूप है पृथ्वी आदिक भूतों से नहीं हुआ केवल भ्रम से आधिभौतिक भासते हैं । जैसे  स्वप्ननगर आकाशरूप होता है किसी कारण से नहीं उपजता और न किसी पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्वों से उपजता है केवल आकाशरूप है और निद्रादोष से आधिभौतिक होकर भासता है वैसे ही यह जाग्रत जगत् भी अज्ञान से आधिभौतिक आकाश भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अज्ञान से स्वप्न अर्थाकार भासता वैसे ही जगत् अज्ञान से अर्थाकार भासता है । हे रामजी! यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् संकल्पमात्र है और कुछ बना नहीं । जैसे मनोराज के पर्वत आकाशरूप होते हैं वैसे ही जगत् भी आकाशरूप है । वास्तव में कुछ बना नहीं सब पुरुष के संकल्प हैं और मन से उपजे हैं । जैसे बीज से देशकाल के संयोग से अंकुर निकलता है वैसे ही सब दृश्य मन से उपजता है । वह मनरूपी ब्रह्मा है और ब्रह्मादि मनरूप हैं । उनके संकल्प में जो सम्पूर्ण जगत् स्थित है वह सब आकाशरूप है-आधिभौतिक कोई नहीं । हे रामजी! आधिभौतिक जो आत्मा में भासता है सो भ्रान्तिमात्र है । जैसे बालक को परछाहीं में वैताल भासता है वैसे ही अज्ञानी को जो आधिभौतिक भासते हैं सो भ्रान्तिमात्र है-वास्तव में कुछ नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जितने भासते हैं वे सब अन्तवाहक हैं, परन्तु अज्ञानी को अन्त वाहकता निवृत्त होकर आधिभौतिकता दृढ़ हो गई है । जो ज्ञानवान पुरुष हैं सो अन्तवाहकरूप ही हैं । हे रामजी! जिन पुरुषों को प्रमाद नहीं हुआ वे सदा आत्मा में स्थित और अन्तवाहकरूप हैं और सब जगत् आकाशरूप है । जैसे संकल्प पुरुष, गन्धर्व नगर और स्वप्नपुर होते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् है, जैसे शिल्पी कल्पता है कि इस थम्भ में इतनी पुतलियाँ हैं सो पुतलियाँ उपजीं नहीं थम्भा ज्यों का त्यों स्थित है पुतली का सद्भाव केवल शिल्पी के मन में होता है वैसे ही सब विश्व मन में स्थित है,उसका स्वरूप कुछ नहीं बना । जैसे तरंग ही जलरूप और जल ही तरंगरूप है वैसे ही दृश्य भी मनरूप है और मन ही दृश्यरूप है । हे रामजी! जब तक मन का सद्भाव है तब तक दृश्य है--दृश्य का बीज मन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कमल का सद्भाव उसके बीज में होता है और उससे कमल के जोड़े की उत्पत्ति होती है वैसे ही जगत् का बीज मन है--सब जगत् मन से उत्पन्न होता है । हे रामजी! जब तुमको स्वप्न आता है तब तुम्हारा ही चित्त दृश्य को चेतता जाता है और तो कोई कारण नहीं होता वैसे ही यह जगत् भी जानना । यह तुम्हारे अनुभव की वार्ता कही है, क्योंकि यह तुमको नित अनुभव होता है । हे रामजी! मन ही जगत् का कारण है और कोई नहीं । जब मन उपशम होगा तब दृश्यभ्रम मिट जावेगा । जब तक मन उपशम नहीं होता तब तक दृश्यभ्रम भी निवृत्त नहीं होता और जब तक दृश्य निवृत्त नहीं होता तब तक शुद्ध बोध नहीं होता एवं जब तक शुद्ध बोध नहीं होता तब तक आत्मानन्द नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बोधहेतुवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार मुनिशार्दूल वशिष्ठजी कहकर तूष्णीम् हुए  और सर्व श्रोता वशिष्ठजी के वचनों को सुनने और उनके अर्थ में स्थित हो इन्द्रियों की चपलता को त्याग वृत्ति को स्थित करते भये । तरंगों के वेग स्थिर हो गये, पिंजरों में जो तोते थे सो भी सुनकर तूष्णीम् हो गये, ललना जो चपल थीं सोभी उस काल में अपनी चपलता को त्याग करती भईं और वन के पशु पक्षी जो निकट थे सो भी सुनकर तूष्णीम् हुए । निदान मध्याह्न का समय हुआ तब राजा के बड़े भृत्यों ने कहा, हे राजन्! अब स्नान-सन्ध्या का समय हुआ उठ कर स्नान-सन्ध्या कीजिए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे राजन्! अब जो कुछ कहना था सो हम कह चुके, कल फिर कुछ कहेंगे । राजा ने कहा, बहुत अच्छा और उठकर अर्ध्य पाद्य नैवेद्य से वशिष्ठजी का पूजन किया और और जो ब्रह्मर्षि थे उनकी भी यथायोग्य पूजा की । तब वशिष्ठजी उठ खड़े हुए और परस्पर नमस्कार कर अपने-अपने स्थानों को चले आकाशचारी आकाश को, पृथ्वी पर रहनेवाले ब्रह्मर्षि और राजर्षि पृथ्वी पर, पातालवासी पाताल को और सूर्य भगवान् दिन रात्रि की कल्पना को त्यागकर स्थिर हो रहे और मन्द-मन्द पवन सुगन्ध सहित चलने लगी मानो पवन भी कृतार्थ होने आया है । इतने में सूर्य अस्त होकर और ठौर में प्रकाशने लगे, क्योंकि सन्त जन सब ठौर में प्रकाशते हैं । इतने में  रात्रि हुई तो तारागण प्रकट हो गये और अमृत की किरणों को धारण किये चन्द्रमा उदय हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस समय अन्धकार का अभाव हो गया और राजा का द्वार भी चन्द्रमा की किरणों से शीतल हो गया -मानो वशिष्ठजी के वचनों को सुनकर इनकी तप्तता मिट गई । निदान सब श्रोताओं ने विचारपूर्वक रात्रि को व्यतीत किया जब सूर्य की किरण निकली तो अन्धकार नष्ट हो गया-जैसे सन्तों के वचनों से अज्ञानी के हृदय का तम नष्ट होता है-और सब जगत् की क्रिया प्रकट हो आई तब खेचर, भूचर और पाताल के वासी सब श्रोता स्नान सन्ध्या कर अपने-अपने स्थानों में आये और परस्पर नमस्कार कर पूर्व के प्रसंग को उठा कर रामजी सहित बोले, हे भगवन्! ऐसे मन का रूप क्या है- जिससे कि संसाररूपी दुःखों की मञ्जरी बढ़ती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस मन रूप कुछ देखने में नहीं आता । यह मन नाममात्र है । वास्तव में इसका रूप कुछ नहीं है और आकाश की नाई शून्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन आत्मा में कुछ नहीं उपजा । जैसे सूर्य में तेज, वायु में स्पन्द, जल में तरंग, सुवर्ण में भूषण, मरीचिका में जल है और आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा है वैसे ही मन भी आत्मा में कुछ वास्तव नहीं है । हे रामजी! यह आश्चर्य है कि वास्तव में कुछ उपजा नहीं, पर आकाश की नाई सब घटों में वर्त्तता है और सम्पूर्ण जगत् मन से भासता है । असत्*रूपी जगत् जिससे भासता है उसी का नाम मन है । हे रामजी! आत्मा शुद्ध और अद्वैत है द्वैतरूप जगत् जिसमें भासता है उसका नाम मन है और संकल्प विकल्प जो फुरता है वह मन का रूप है । जहाँ-जहाँ संकल्प फुरता है वहाँ-वहाँ मन है जैसे जहाँ-जहाँ तरंग फुरते हैं वहाँ-वहाँ जल है वैसे ही जहाँ-जहाँ संकल्प फुरता है वहाँ-वहाँ मन है । मन के और भी नाम हैं-स्मृति, अविद्या, मलीनता और तम ये सब इसी के नाम ज्ञानवान् पुरुष जानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जितना जगज्जाल भासता है सो सब मन से उत्पन्न हुआ है और सब दृश्य मनरूप हैं, क्योंकि मन का रचा हुआ है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं है । हे रामजी! मनरूपी देह का नाम अन्तवाहक शरीर है वह संकल्परूप सब जीवों का आदि वपु है । उस संकल्प में जो दृढ़ आभास हुआ है उससे आधिभौतिक भासने लगा है और आदि स्वरूप का प्रमाद हुआ है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् सब संकल्परूप है और स्वरूप के प्रमाद से पिण्डाकार भासता है । जैसे स्वप्नदेह का आकार आकाशरुप है उसमें पृथ्वी आदि तत्त्वों का अभाव होता है परन्तु अज्ञान से आधिभौतिकता भासती है सो मन ही का संसरना है वैसे ही यह जगत् है, मन के फुरने से भासता है । हे राम जी! जहाँ मन है वहाँ दृश्य है और जहाँ दृश्य है वहाँ मन है । जब मन नष्ट हो तब दृश्य भी नष्ट हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध बोधमात्र में जो दृश्य भासता है जब तक दृश्य भासता है तब तक मुक्त न होगा, जब दृश्यभ्रम नष्ट होगा तब शुद्ध बोध प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्य यह त्रिपुटी मन से भासती है । जैसे स्वप्न में त्रिपुटी भासती है और जब जाग उठा तब त्रिपुटी का अभाव हो जाता है और आप ही भासता है वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता में जागे हुए को अपना आप अद्वैत ही भासता है । जब तक शुद्ध बोध नहीं प्राप्त हुआ तब तक दृश्यभ्रम निवृत्त नहीं होता । वह बाह्य देखता है तो भी सृष्टि ही दृष्टि आती है, अन्तर देखेगा तो भी सृष्टि ही दृष्टि आती है, और उसको सत्य जानकर राग-द्वेष कल्पना ऊठती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मन आत्मपद को प्राप्त होता है तब दृश्यभ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । जैसे जब वायु की स्पन्दता मिटती है तब वृक्ष के पत्रों का हिलना भी मिट जाता है । इससे मनरूपी दृश्य ही बन्धन का कारण है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! यह दृश्यरूपी विसूचिकारोग है, उसकी निवृत्ति कैसे हो सो कृपा करके कहो। वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! संसाररूपी वैताल जिसको लगा है उसकी निवृत्ति इस प्रकार होती है कि प्रथम तो विचार करके जगत् का स्वरूप जानो, उसको अनन्तर जब आत्मपद में विश्रान्ति होगी तब तुम सर्व आत्मा होगे । हे रामजी! दृश्यभ्रम जो तुमको भासता है उसको मैं उत्तर ग्रन्थ से निवृत्त करूँगा, इसमें सन्देह नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुनिये, यह दृश्य मन से उपजा है और इसका सद्भाव मन में ही हुआ है । जैसे कमल का उपजना कमल के बीज में है वैसे ही संसार का उपजना स्मृति से होता है । वह स्मृति अनुभव आकाश में होती है । हे रामजी! स्मृति पदार्थ की होती है जिसका अनुभव पहिले होता है । जितना कुछ जगत् तुमको भासता है सो संकल्प रूप है-कोई पदार्थ सत्*रूप नहीं । जो वस्तु असत्*रूप है उसकी स्थिरता नहीं होती और जो वस्तु सत्*रूप है उसका कदाचित् नहीं होता । जितना कुछ प्रपञ्च भासता है सो असत्*रूप है मन के चिन्तन से उत्पन्न हुआ है । जब फुरने से रहित हो तब जगत् भ्रम निवृत्त होता है । हे रामजी!

----------


## ravi chacha

पृथ्वी, पर्वत आदिक जगत् असत् रूप न होते तो मुक्त भी कोई न होता । मुक्त तो दृश्यभ्रम से होता है, जो दृश्यभ्रम से नष्ट न होता तो मुक्त भी कोई न होता; पर ब्रह्मर्षि, राजर्षि देवता इत्यादिक बहुतेरे मुक्त हुए हैं, इस कारण कहता हूँ कि दृश्य असत्यरूप मन के संकल्प में स्थित है । हे रामजी! एक मन को स्थिरकर देखो, फिर अहं त्वं आदिक जगत् तुमको कुछ न भासेगा । चित्तरूपी आदर्श में संकल्परूपी दृश्य मलीनता है । जब मलीनता दूर होगी तब आत्मा का साक्षात्कार होगा । हे रामजी! यह दृश्यभ्रम मिथ्या से उदय हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे गन्धर्वनगर और स्वप्नपुर वैसे ही यह जगत् भी है । जैसे शुद्ध आदर्श में पर्वत का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है वैसे ही चित्तरूपी आदर्श में यह दृश्य प्रतिबिम्ब है । मुकुर  में जो पर्वत का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है सो आकाशरूप है उसमें कुछ पर्वत का सद्भाव नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् का सद्भाव नहीं । जैसे बालक को भ्रम से परछाहीं में पिशाच बुद्धि होती है वैसे ही अज्ञानी को जगत् भासता है --वास्तव में जगत् कुछ नहीं है । हे रामजी! न कुछ मन उपजा है और न कुछ जगत् उपजा है- दोनों असत्*रूप हैं । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । जैसे आकाश अपनी शून्यता से और समुद्र जल से पूर्ण है वैसे ही ब्रह्मसत्ता अपने आप में स्थित और पूर्ण है और उसमें जगत् का अत्यन्त अभाव है इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! यह तुम्हारे वचन ऐसे हैं जैसे कहिये कि बन्ध्या के पुत्र ने पर्वत चूर्ण किया शशे के श्रृंग अति सुन्दर हैं, रेत में तेल निकलता है और पत्थर की शिला नृत्य करती वा मूर्ति का मेघ गर्जन और पत्थर की पुतलियाँ गान करती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम कहते हो कि दृश्य कुछ उपजा ही नहीं और मुझको ये जरा, मृत्यु आदिक विकारों सहित प्रत्यक्ष भासते हैं इससे मेरे मन में तुम्हारे वचनों का सद्भाव नहीं स्थित होता । कदाचित् तुम्हारे निश्चय में इसी प्रकार है तो अपना निश्चय मुझको भी बतलाइए । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! हमारे वचन यथार्थ हैं । हमने असत् कदाचित् नहीं कहा! तुम विचार के देखो यह जगत् आडम्बर बिना कारण हुआ है । जब महाप्रलय होता है तब शुद्ध चैतन्य संवित् रह जाता है और उसमें कार्य कारण कोई कल्पना नहीं रहती उसमें फिर यह जगत् कारण बिना फुरता है । जैसे सुषुप्ति में स्वप्नसृष्टि फुर आती है और जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि अकारण है वैसे ही यह सृष्टि भी अकारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसका समवायकारण और निमित्तकारण न हो और प्रत्यक्ष भासे उसे जानिये कि भ्रान्तिरूप है । जैसे तुमको नित्य स्वप्न का अनुभव होता है और उसमें नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ कार्य कारण सहित भासते हैं पर कारण बिना हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी कारण बिना है । इससे आदि कारण बिना ही जगत् उपजा है । जैसे गन्धर्वनगर, संकल्पपुर और आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भासता है-कोई पदार्थ सत् नहीं । जैसे स्वप्न में राजमहल और नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ भासते हैं सो किसी कारण से तो नहीं उपजे केवल आकाशरूप मन के संसरने से सब भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् चित्त के संसरने से भासता है जैसे स्वप्न में और स्वप्ना भासता है और फिर उसमें और स्वप्न भासता है वैसे यह जगत् भासता है और वैसे ही जागत्  जगज्जाल मन की कल्पना से भासता है । हे रामजी! चलना, दौड़ना, देना, बोलना, सुनना रूँधना इत्यादि विषय और रागद्वेषादिक विकार सब मन के फुरने से होते हैं- आत्मा में कोई विकार नहीं । जब मन उपशम होता है तब सब कल्पनाएँ निवृत्त हो जाती हैं इससे संसार का कारण मन ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रयत्नोंपदेश

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे भगवान्! मन का रूप क्या है? वह तो मायामय है इसका होना जिससे है  सो कौन पद है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब महाप्रलय होता है तब सब जगत् का अभाव हो जाता है और पीछे जो शेष रहता है सो सत्*रूप है । सर्ग के आदि में भी सत्*रूप होता है उसका नाश कदाचित् नहीं होता, वह सदा प्रकाशरूप, परमदेव, शुद्ध, परमात्म तत्त्व, अज, अविनाशी और अद्वैत है । उसको वाणी नहीं कह सकती । वही पद जीवन्मुक्त पाता है । हे रामजी! आत्म आदिक शब्द कल्पित हैं, स्वाभाविक कोई शब्द नहीं प्रवर्तता । शिष्य को बताने के लिए शास्त्रकारों ने देव के बहुत नाम कल्पे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुख्य तो दॆव को पुरुष कहते हैं । वेदान्तवादी उसी को ब्रह्म कहते और विज्ञान वादी उसी को विज्ञान से बोध कहते हैं । कोई कहते हैं कि निर्मलरूप है । शून्य वादी कहते हैं शून्य ही शेष रहता है कोई कहते हैं प्रकाशरूप है जिसके प्रकाश से सूर्यादिक प्रकाशते हैं । एक उसको वक्ता कहते हैं आदिवेद का वक्ता वही है और स्मृतिकर्त्ता कहते है कि सब कुछ वह स्मृति से करनेवाला है और सब कुछ उसकी इच्छा से हुआ है, इससे सबका कर्ता सर्व आत्मा है । हे रामजी! इसी तरह अनेक नाम शास्त्रकारों ने कहे हैं । इन सबका अधिष्ठान परमदेव है और अस्ति आदि षड्विकारों से रहित शुद्ध, चैतन्य और सूर्यवत् प्रकाशरूप है । वही देव सब जगत् में पूर्ण हो रहा है । हे रामजी! आत्मारूपी सूर्य है और ब्रह्मा, विष्णु रुद्रादिक उसकी किरणें हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मरूपी समुद्र में जगत् रूपी तरंग बुद्बुदे उत्पन्न होकर लीन होते हैं और सब पदार्थ उस आत्मा के प्रकाश से प्रकाशते हैं । जैसे दीपक अपने आपसे प्रकाशता है और दूसरों को भी प्रकाश देता है वैसे ही आत्मा अपने प्रकाश से प्रकाशता है और सबको सत्ता देनेवाला है । हे रामजी! वृक्ष आत्मसत्ता से उपजता है, आकाश में शून्यता उसी की है और अग्नि में ऊष्णता, जल में द्रवता और पवन में स्पर्श उसी की है । निदान सब पदार्थों की सत्ता वही है । मोरों के पंखों में रंग आत्मसत्ता से ही हुआ है; पत्थर में मूँगा और पत्थरों में जड़ता उसी की है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और स्थावर-जंगम जगत् का अधिष्ठानरूप वही ब्रह्म है । हे रामजी! आत्मरूपी चन्द्रमा की किरणों से ब्रह्माण्डरूपी त्रसरेण उत्पन्न होती हैं । वह चन्द्रमा शीतलता और अमृत से पूर्ण है । ब्रह्मरूपी मेघ है उससे जीवरूपी बूँदें टपकती हैं । जैसे बिजली का प्रकाश होता है और छिप जाता है वैसे ही जगत् प्रकट होता है और छिप जाता है । सबका अधिष्ठान आत्मसत्ता और वह नित्य, शुद्ध, बुद्ध और परमानन्द है । सब सत्य असत्यरूप पदार्थ उसी आत्मसत्ता से होते हैं । हे रामजी! उस देव की सत्ता से जड़पुर्यष्टक चैतन्य होकर चेष्टा करती है । जैसे चुम्बक पत्थर की सत्ता से लोहा चेष्टा करता है वैसे ही चैतन्यरूपी चुम्बक मणि से देह चेष्टा करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह आत्मा नित्य चैतन्य और सबका कर्ता है, उसका कर्त्ता और कोई नहीं । वह सबसे अभेदरूप समानसत्ता है और उदय अस्त से रहित है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष उस देव का साक्षात् करता है उसकी सब क्रिया नष्ट हो जाती हैं और चिद्जड़ ग्रन्थि छिद जाती है और केवल बोधरूप होते हैं । जब स्वभावसत्ता में मन स्थित होता है तब मृत्यु को सम्मुख देख कर भी विह्वल नहीं होता । इतना कहकर फिर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी वह देव किसी स्थान में नहीं रहता और कहीं दूर भी नहीं है, वह तो अपने आपही में स्थित है । हे रामजी! घटघट में वह देव है पर अज्ञानी को दूर भासता है । स्नान, दान, तप आदि से वह प्राप्त नहीं होता केवल ज्ञान से ही प्राप्त होता है-कर्त्तव्य से प्राप्त होता है-कर्तव्य से प्राप्त नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी भासती है वह कर्तव्यता निवृत्त नहीं होती, केवल ज्ञातव्य से ही निवृत्ति होती है वैसे ही जगत् की निवृत्ति आत्मज्ञान से ही होती है । हे रामजी! कर्तव्य भी यही है जो ज्ञात व्यरूप है-अर्थात् यह कि जिससे ज्ञातव्यस्वरूप की प्राप्ति होती है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! जिस देव के जानने से पुरुष फिर जन्म-मरण को नहीं प्राप्त होता वह कहाँ रहता है और किस तप और क्लेश से उसकी प्राप्ति होती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! किसी तप से उस देव की प्राप्ति नहीं होती केवल अपने पौरुष और प्रयत्न से ही उसकी प्राप्ति होती है। जितना कुछ राग, द्वेष, काम, क्रोध, मत्सर और अभिमान सहित तप है वह निष्फल दम्भ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनसे आत्मपद की प्राप्ति नहीं होती । हे रामजी! इसकी परम औषध सत्संग और सत्*शास्त्र का विचार है जिससे दृश्यरूपी बिसूचिका निवृत्त होती है । प्रथम इसका आचार भी शास्त्र और लौकिक अविरुद्ध हो अर्थात् शास्त्रों के अनुसार हो और भोगरूपी गढ़े में न गिरे । दूसरे संतोष संयुक्त यथालाभ संतुष्ट होकर अनिच्छित भोगों को प्राप्त हो और जो शास्त्र अविरुद्ध हो उसको ग्रहण करे और जो विरुद्ध हो उसका त्याग करे-इनसे दीन न हो । ऐसे उदारात्मा को शीघ्र ही आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है । हे रामजी! आत्मपद पाने का कारण सत्संग और सत्*शास्त्र है । सन्त वह है जिसको सब लोग श्रेष्ठ कहते हैं और सत्*शास्त्र वही है जिस में ब्रह्मनिरूपण हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब ऐसे सन्तों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों का विचार हो तो शीघ्र ही आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है । जब मनुष्य श्रुति विचार द्वारा अपने परम स्वभाव में स्थित होता है तब ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्र भी उस पर दया करते हैं और कहते हैं कि यह पुरुष परब्रह्म हुआ है । हे रामजी! सन्तों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों का विचार निर्मल करता और दृश्यरूप मैल का नाश करता है जैसे निर्मली, रेत से जल का मैल दूर होता है वैसे ही यह पुरुष निर्मल और चैतन्य होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दृश्यअसत्यप्रतिप  दन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन् वह देव जो तुमने कहा कि जिसके जानने से संसार बन्धन से मुक्त होता है कहाँ स्थित है और किस प्रकार मनुष्य उसको पाता है? वशिष्ठ जी बोले, हे रामजी! वह देव दूर नहीं शरीर ही में स्थिर है । नित्य, चिन्मात्र सबसे पूर्ण और सर्व विश्व से रहित है । चन्द्रमा को मस्तक में धरनेवाले सदाशिव, ब्रह्मा जी और इन्द्रादिक सब चिन्मात्ररूप हैं । बल्कि सब जगत् चिन्मात्र रूप है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! यह तो अज्ञान बालक भी कहते हैं कि आत्मा चिन्मात्र है; तुम्हारे उपदेश से क्या सिद्ध हुआ? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस विश्व के चेतन जानने से तुम संसारसमुद्र को नहीं लाँघ सकते इस चेतन का नाम संसार है । यह चेतन जीव है, संसार नामरूप है इससे जरामरणरूप तरंग उत्पन्न होते हैं क्योंकि अहं से दुःख पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! चैतन्य होकर जो चेतता है सो अनर्थ का कारण है और चेतन से  रहित जो चैतन्य है वह परमात्मा है । उस परमात्मा को जानकर मुक्ति होती है तब चेतनता मिट जाती है । हे रामजी! परमात्मा के जानने से हृदय की चिद्जड़ ग्रन्थि टूट पड़ती  है अर्थात् अहं मम नष्ट हो जाते हैं, सब संशय छेदे जाते हैं और सब कर्मक्षीण हो जाते हैं । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! चित्त चैतन्योन्मुख होता है तब आगे दृश्य स्पष्ट भासता है, उसके होते चित्त के रोकने को क्योंकर समर्थ होता है और दृश्य किस प्रकार निवृत्त होता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! दृश्यसंयोगी चेतन जीव है, वह जन्मरूपी जंगल में भटकता भटकता थक जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चैतन्य को जो चेतन अर्थात् चिदाभास जीवरूप प्रकाशी कहते हैं सो पंडित भी मूर्ख हैं । यह तो संसारी जीव है इसके जानने से कैसे मुक्ति हो । मुक्ति परमात्मा के जानने से होती है और सब दुःख नाश होते हैं । जैसे विसूचिका रोग उत्तम औषध से ही निवृत्त होता है वैसे ही परमात्मा के जानने से मुक्ति होती है । रामजी ने यह पूछा, हे भगवन्! परमात्मा का क्या रूप है  जिसके जानने से जीव मोहरूपी समुद्र को तरता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! देश से देशान्तर को दूर जो संवित निमेष में जाता है उसके मध्य जो ज्ञानसंवित है सो परमात्मा का रूप है और जहाँ संसार का अत्यन्त अभाव होता है उसके पीछे जो बोधमात्र शेष रहता है वह परमात्मा का रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! वह चिदाकाश जहाँ दृष्टा का अभाव होता है वही परमात्मा का रूप है और जो अशून्य है और शून्य की नाईं स्थित है और जिसमें सृष्टि का समूह शून्य है ऐसी अद्वैत सत्ता परमात्मा का रूप है । हे रामजी! महाचैतन्य रूप बड़े पर्वत की नाईं जो चैतन्य स्थित है और अजड़ है पर जड़ के समान स्थित है वह परमात्मा का रूप है और जो सबके भीतर बाहर स्थित है और सबको प्रकाशता है सो  परमात्मा का रूप है । हे रामजी! जैसे सूर्य प्रकाशरुप और आकाश शून्यरूप है वैसे ही यह जगत् आत्मरूप है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जो सब परमात्मा ही है तो क्यों नहीं भासता और जो सब जगत् भासता है इसका निर्वाण कैसे हो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जगत् भ्रम से उत्पन्न हुआ है-वास्तव में कुछ नहीं है । जैसे आकाश में नीलता भासती है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । जब जगत् का अत्यन्त अभाव जानोगे तब परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार होगा और किसी उपाय से न होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव करोगे तब दृश्य उसी प्रकार स्थित रहेगा, पर तुमको परमार्थ सत्ता ही भासेगी । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी आदर्श दृश्य के प्रतिबिम्ब बिना कदाचित् नहीं रहता । जब तक दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव नहीं होता तब तक परम बोध का साक्षात्कार नहीं होता । इतना सुनकर रामजी ने फिर पूछा कि हे भगवन्! यह दृश्य-जाल आडम्बर मन में कैसे स्थित हुआ है? जैसे सरसों के दानों में सुमेरु का आना आश्चर्य है वैसे ही जगत् का मन में आना भी आश्चर्य है । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! एक दिन तुम वेदधर्म की प्रवृत्ति सहित सकाम यज्ञ योगादिक त्रिगुण से रहित होकर स्थित हो और सत्संग सत्*शास्त्रपरायण हो तब मैं एक ही क्षण में दृश्यरूपी मैल दूर करूँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य की किरणों के जाने से जल का अभाव हो जाता है वैसे ही तुम्हारे भ्रम का अभाव हो जावेगा । जब दृश्य का अभाव हुआ तब दृष्ठा भी शान्त होवेगा और जब दोनों का अभाव हुआ तब पीछे शुद्ध आत्मसत्ता ही भासेगी । हे रामजी! जब तक दृष्टा है तब तक दृश्य है और जब तक दृश्य है तब तक दृष्टा है । जैसे एक की अपेक्षा से दो होते हैं-दो हैं तो एक है और एक है तब दो भी-एक न हो तब दो कहाँ से हों-वैसे ही एक के अभाव से दोनों का अभाव होता है । दृष्टा की अपेक्षा से ही दृश्य की अपेक्षा करके दृष्टा है । एक के अभाव से दोनों का अभाव हो जाता है । हे रामजी! अहंता से आदि लेकर जो दृश्य है सो सब दूर करूँगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! अनात्म से आदि लेके जो दृश्य है वही मैल है । इससे रहित होकर चित्तरूप दर्पण निर्मल होगा । जो पदार्थ असत् है उसका कदाचित् भाव नहीं होता और जो पदार्थ सत् है सो असत् नहीं होगा जो वास्तव में सत् न हो उसका मार्जन करना क्या कठिन है; हे रामजी! यह जगत् आदि से उत्पन्न नहीं हुआ । जो कुछ दृश्य भासता है वह भ्रान्तिमात्र है । जगत निर्मल  ब्रह्म चैतन्य ही है । जैसे सुवर्ण से भूषण होता है तो वह सुवर्ण से भिन्न नहीं  वैसे ही जगत् और ब्रह्म में कुछ भेद नहीं । हे रामजी! दृश्यरूपी मल के मार्जन के  लिये  मै बहुत प्रकार की युक्ति तुमसे विस्तारपूर्वक कहूँगा उससे तुमको अद्वैत  सत्ता का भान होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत् जो तुमको भासता है वह किसी के द्वारा नहीं उपजा । जैसे मरुस्थल की नदी भासती है और आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् बिना कारण भासता है । जैसे मरुस्थल में जल नहीं जैसे बन्ध्या का पुत्र नहीं और जैसे  आकाश में वृक्ष नहीं वैसे ही यह जगत् है । जो कुछ देखते हो वह निरामय ब्रह्म है ।  यह वाक्य तुमको केवल वाणीमात्र नहीं कहे हैं किन्तु युक्तिपूर्वक कहे हैं हे रामजी गुरु की कही युक्ति को जो मूर्खता से त्याग करते हैं उनको सिद्धान्त नहीं प्राप्त  होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सच्छास्त्रनिर्णय

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे मुनीश्वर! वह युक्ति कौन है और कैसे प्राप्त होती है जिसके धारण करने से पुरुष आत्मपद को प्राप्त होता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मिथ्या ज्ञान से जो विसूचिकारूपी जगत् बहुत काल का दृढ़ हो रहा है वह विचाररूपी मन्त्र से शान्त होता है । हे रामजी! बोध की सिद्धता के लिए मैं तुमसे एक आख्यान कहता हूँ उसको सुनके तुम मुक्तात्मा होगे और जो अर्द्धप्रबुद्ध होकर तुम उठ जाओगे तब तिर्यगादिक योनि को प्राप्त होगे । हे रामजी! जिस अर्थ के पाने की जीव इच्छा करता है उसके पाने के अनुसार यत्न भी करे और थककर फिरे नहीं तो अवश्य उसको पाता है, इससे सत्संगति और सत्*शास्त्रपरायण हो जब तुम इनके अर्थ में दृढ़ अभ्यास करोगे तब कुछ दिनों में परमपद पावोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर रामजी ने पूछा हे भगवन् आत्मबोध का कारण कौन शास्त्र है और शास्त्रों में श्रेष्ठ कौन है कि उसके जानने से शोक न रहे? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे महामते, रामजी! महाबोध का कारण शास्त्रों में परमशास्त्र में यह महारामायण है । इसमे बड़े-बड़े इतिहास हैं जिनसे परमबोध की प्राप्ति होती है । हे रामजी! सब इतिहासों का सार मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ जिसको समझ कर जीवनमुक्त हो तुमको जगत् न भासेगा, जैसे स्वप्न में जागे हुए को स्वप्न के पदार्थ भासते हैं । जो कुछ सिद्धान्त है उन सबका सिद्धान्त इसमें है और जो इसमें नहीं वह और में भी नहीं है इसको बुद्धिमान सब शास्त्र विज्ञान भण्डार जानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो पुरुष श्रद्धासंयुक्त इसको सुने और नित्य सुनके विचारेगा उसकी बुद्धि, उदार होकर परमबोध को प्राप्त होगी- इसमें संशय नहीं । जिसको इस शास्त्र में रुचि नहीं है वह पापात्मा है । उसको चाहिये कि प्रथम और शास्त्रों को विचारे उसके अनन्तर इसको विचारे तो जीवन्मुक्त होगा । जैसे उत्तम औषध से रोग शीघ्र ही निवृत्त होता है वैसे ही इस शास्त्र के सुनने और विचारने से शीघ्र ही अज्ञान नष्ट होकर आत्मपद प्राप्त होगा । हे रामजी! आत्मपद की प्राप्ति वर और शाप से नहीं होती जब विचाररूप अभ्यास करे तो आत्मज्ञान प्राप्त होता है! हे रामजी! दान देने, तपस्या करने और वेद के पढ़ने से भी आत्मपद की प्राप्ति नहीं होती, केवल आत्मविचार से ही होती है । संसारभ्रम भी अन्यथा नष्ट नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमकारण वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिस पुरुष के चित्त और प्राणों की चेष्टा और परस्पर बोधन आत्मा का है और जो आत्मा को कहता भी है; आत्मा से तोषवान् भी है और आत्मा ही में रमता भी है ऐसा ज्ञान निष्ठ जीवनमुक्त होकर फिर विदेहमुक्त होता है । रामजी बोले हे मुनीश्वर! जीवनमुक्त और विदेहमुक्त का क्या लक्षण है कि उस दृष्टि को लेकर मैं भी वैसे ही विचरूँ? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो पुरुष सब जगत् के व्यवहार करता है और जिसके हृदय में द्वैतभ्रम शान्त हुआ है वह जीवन्मुक्त है; जो शुभ क्रिया करता है और हृदय से आकाश की नाईं निर्लेप रहता है वह जीवनमुक्त है; जो पुरुष संसार की दशा से सुषुप्त होकर स्वरूप में जाग्रत हुआ है और जिसका जगतभ्रम निवृत्त हुआ है वह जीवनमुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इष्ट की प्राप्ति में जिसकी कान्ति नहीं बढ़ती और अनिष्ट की प्राप्ति में न्यून नहीं होती वह पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त है और जो पुरुष सब व्यवहार करता है और हृदय से द्वेष रहित शीतल रहता है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष रागद्वेषादिक संयुक्त दृष्टि आता है; इष्ट में रागवान् दिखता है और अनिष्ट में द्वेषवान् दृष्टि आता है पर हृदय से सदा शान्तरूप है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । जिस पुरुष को अहं ममता का अभाव है और जिसकी बुद्धि किसी में लिपायमान नहीं होती वह कर्म करे अथवा न करे परन्तु जीवन्मुक्त है । हे रामजी! जिस पुरुष को मान, अपमान, भय और क्रोध में कोई विकार नहीं उपजता और आकाश की नाईं शून्य हो गया है वह जीवन्मुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पुरुष भोक्ता भी हृदय से अभोक्ता है और सचित्त दृष्टि आता है पर अचित्त है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । जिस पुरुष से कोई दुःखी नहीं होता और लोगों से वह दुःखी नहीं होता और राग, द्वेष और क्रोध से रहित है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष चित्त के फुरने से जगत् की उत्पत्ति जानता है और चित्त के अफुर होने से जगत् का प्रलय जानता है और सबमें समबुद्धि है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । जो पुरुष भोगों से जीता दृष्टि आता है और मृतक की नाईं स्थित और चेष्टा करता दृष्टि आता है, पर वास्तव में पर्वत के सदृश अचल है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष व्यवहार करता दृष्टि आता है और जिसके हृदय में इष्ट अनिष्ट विकार कोई नहीं है वह जीवन्मुक्त है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष को सब  जगत् आकाशरूप दीखता है और जिसकी निर्वासनिक बुद्धि हुई है वह जीवन्मुक्त है, क्योंकि वह सदा आत्मस्वभाव में स्थित है और सब जगत् को ब्रह्मस्वरूप जानता है । इतना सुनकर रामजी बोले, हे भगवन् जीवन्मुक्त की तो तुमने कठिन गति कही । इष्ट अनिष्ट में सम और शीतल बुद्धि कैसे होती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इष्ट अनिष्टरूपी जगत् अज्ञानी को भासता है और ज्ञानी को सब आकाशरूप भासता है उसे राग द्वेष किसी में नहीं होता । औरों की दृष्टि में वह चेष्टा करता दृष्टि आता है, परन्तु जगत् की वार्त्ता से सुषुप्त है । हे रामजी! जीवन्मुक्त कुछ काल रहकर जब शरीर को त्यागता है तब ब्रह्मपद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पवन स्पन्द को त्यागकर निस्पन्द होता है वैसे ही वह जीवन्मुक्त को त्यागकर विदेह मुक्त होता है । तब वह  सूर्य होकर तपता है, ब्रह्मा होकर सृष्टि उत्पन्न करता है, विष्णु होकर प्रतिपालन  करता है, रुद्र होके संहार करता है, पृथ्वी होके सब भूतों को धरता और ओषधि अन्नादिकों को उत्पन्न करता है, पर्वत होके पृथ्वी को रखता है, जल होके रस देता है, अग्नि होके उष्णता को धारता है, पवन होके पदार्थों को सुखाता है,चन्द्रमा होके ओषधियों को पुष्ट करता है, आकाश होके सब पदार्थों को ठौर देता है,मेघ होके वर्षा करता है और स्थावर जंगम जितना कुछ जगत् है सबका आत्मा होके स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! विदेहमुक्त शरीर को धारण कर क्षोभवान् होकर जगत् में आता है तो त्रिलोकी का भ्रम क्यों नहीं मिटता? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जगत् आडम्बर अज्ञानी के हृदय में स्थित है और ज्ञानवान् को सब चिदाकाशरूप है । विदेह मुक्त वही रूप होता है जहाँ उदय अस्त की कल्पना कोई नहीं केवल शुद्ध बोधमात्र है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् आदि से उपजा नहीं केवल अज्ञान से भासता है । मैं तुम और सब जगत् आकाशरुप हैं । जैसे आकाश में नीलता और दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासते हैं । और जैसे मरुस्थल में जल भासता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे स्वर्ण में भूषण कुछ उपजा नहीं और जैसे समुद्र में तरंगे होती हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत उपजा नहीं । यह सब जगज्जाल मन के फुरने से भासता है, स्वरूप से कुछ नहीं बना । ज्ञानी को सदा यही निश्चय रहता है, फिर जगत् का क्षोभ उसको कैसे भासे? हे रामजी! यह भी मैंने तुम्हारे जाननेमात्र को कहा है, नहीं तो जगत् कहाँ है जगत् का तो अत्यन्त अभाव है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जगत् के अत्यन्त अभाव हुए बिना आत्मबोध की प्राप्ति नहीं होती । वशिष्ठ बोले, हे रामजी! दृश्य दृष्टा का मिथ्याभ्रम उदय हुआ है । जब दोनों में से एक का अभाव हो तब दोनों का अभाव हो और जब दोनों का अभाव हो तब शुद्ध बोधमात्र शेष रहे । जिस प्रकार जगत् का अत्यन्त अभाव हो वह युक्ति मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ । हे रामजी! चिरकाल का जो जगत् दृढ़ हो रहा है वह मिथ्यावान् विसूचिका है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह विचाररूपी मन्त्र से निवृत्त होता है । जैसे पर्वत पर चढ़ना और उतरना शनैः-शनैः होता है वैसे ही अविद्धकभ्रम चिरकाल का दृढ़ हो रहा है, विचार करके क्रम से उसकी निवृत्ति होती है । जगत् के अत्यन्त अभाव हुए बिना आत्मबोध नहीं होता । उसके अत्यन्त अभाव के निमित्त मैं युक्ति कहता हूँ, उसके समझने से जगत् भ्रम नष्ट होगा और जीवन्मुक्त होकर तुम विचरोगे । हे रामजी! बन्धन से वही बँधता है जो उपजा हो और मुक्त भी वही होता जो उपजा हो । यह जगत् जो तुमको भासता है वह उपजा नहीं । जैसे मरुस्थल में नदी भासती है वह भी उपजी नहीं है भ्रम से भासती है वै से ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है पर उपजा नहीं । जैसे अर्द्ध मीलित नेत्र पुरुष को आकाश में तरुवरे भासते हैं वैसे ही भ्रम से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब महाप्रलय होता है तब स्थावर , जंगम, देवता, किन्नर, दैत्य, मनुष्य, ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, रुद्रादिक जगत् का अभाव होता है । इसके अनन्तर जो रहता है सो इन्द्रियग्राहक सत्ता नहीं और असत्य भी नहीं और न शून्य, न प्रकाश, न अन्धकार, न दृष्टा, न दृश्य, न केवल न अकेवल, न चेतन, न जड़ न ज्ञान, न अज्ञान, न साकार, न निराकार, न किञ्चन और न अकिञ्चन ही है वह तो सर्वशब्दों से रहित है । उसमें वाणी की गम नहीं और जो है तो चेतन से रहित चैतन्य आत्मतत्त्वमात्र है जिसमें अहं त्वं की कोई कल्पना नहीं । ऐसे  शेषरहता है और पूर्ण, अपूर्ण, आदि , मध्य, अन्त से रहित है । सोई सत्ता जगत्*रूप  होकर भासती है और कुछ जगत् बना नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मरीचिका में जल भासता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । हे रामजी! जब चित्तशक्ति स्पन्दरूप हो भासती है तब जगदाकार भासता है और जब निस्स्पन्द होती है तब जगत् का अभाव होता है, पर आत्मसत्ता एकरस रहती है । जैसे वायु स्पन्दरूप होता है तो भासता है और निस्स्पन्दरुप नहीं भासता परन्तु वायु एक ही है वैसे ही जब चित्त संवेदनस्पन्दरूप होता है तब जगत् होकर भासता है और जब निस्स्पन्दरूप होता है तब जगत् मिट जाता है । हे रामजी! चेतन तब जाना जाता है जब संवेदनस्पन्दरूप होता है जैसे सुगन्ध का ग्रहण आधार से होता है और आधाररूप द्रव्य के बिना सुगन्ध का ग्रहण नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वस्त्र श्वेत होता है तब रंग को ग्रहण करता है अन्यथा रंग नहीं चढ़ता वैसे ही आत्मा का जानना स्पन्द से होता है स्पन्द के बिना जानने की कल्पना भी नहीं होती । जैसे आकाश में शून्यता और अग्नि में उष्णता भासती है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है--वह अनन्यरूप है । जैसे जल द्रवता से तरंगरूप होके भासता है वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता जगत्*रूप होके भासती है । वह आकाशवत् शुद्ध है और श्रवण,चक्षु नासिका, त्वचा, देह और शब्द स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध से रहित है और सब ओर से श्रवण करता, बोलता, सूँघता, स्पर्श करता और रस लेता भी आप ही है । आत्मरूपी सूर्य की किरणों में जलरूपी त्रिलोकी फुरती भासती है । जैसे जल में चक्र आवृत्त फुरते भासते सो जल से इतर कुछ नहीं, जलरूप ही हैं वैसे ही जगत् आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं आत्मरूप ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा ही जगत्*रूप होकर भासता है । जिह्वा नहीं पर बोलता है; अभोक्ता है पर भोक्ता होके भासता है; अफुर है पर फुरता भासता है; अद्वैत है पर द्वैतरूप होकर भासता है और निराकार है पर साकाररूप होके भासता है । हे रामजी! आत्मसत्ता सब शब्दों से अतीत है पर वही सब शब्दों को धारती है और दृष्टा होके भासती है, इतर कुछ है नहीं । कई सृष्टि समान होती हैं और कई विलक्षण होती हैं परन्तु स्वरूप से कुछ  भिन्न नहीं सदा आत्मरुप हैं जैसे सुवर्ण से भूषण समान आकार भी होते और विलक्षण भी  होते हैं । और कंकण से आदि लेके जो भूषण हैं सो सुवर्ण से इतर नहीं होते -सुवर्णरूप ही है वैसे ही जगत् आत्मस्वरूप है और शुद्ध आकाश से भी निर्मल बोधमात्र है । हे रामजी! जब तुम उसमें स्थित होगे तब जगत्*भ्रम मिट जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत् वास्तव में कुछ नहीं है सदा ज्यों का त्यों अपने आपमें स्थित है; केवल मन के फुरने से ही जगत् भासता है मन के फुरने से रहित होने पर सब कल्पना मिट जाती है और आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों भासती  है और सबका अधिष्ठानरूप है । यह सब जगत् उसी से हुआ है और वही रूप है । सबका कारण आत्मसत्ता है और उसका कारण कोई नहीं । अकारण, अद्वैत, अजर, अमर, और सब कल्पना से रहित शुद्ध चिन्मात्ररुप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमात्मस्वरूप वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुनकर रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जब महाप्रलय होता है और सब पदार्थ नष्ट हो जाते हैं उसके पीछे जो रहता है उसे शून्य कहिये वा प्रकाश कहिये, क्योंकि तम तो नहीं; चेतन है अथवा जीव है, मन है वा बुद्धि है सत् असत्, किञ्चन, इनमें कोई तो होवेगा; आप कैसे कहते हैं कि वाणी की गम नहीं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह तुमने बड़ा प्रश्न किया है । इस भ्रम को मैं बिना यत्न नाश करूँगा । जैसे सूर्य के उदय से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है वैसे ही तुम्हारे संशय का नाश होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब महा प्रलय होता है तब सम्पूर्ण दृश्य का अभाव हो जाता है पीछे जो शेष रहता है सो शून्य नहीं, क्योंकि दृश्याभास उसमें सदा रहता है और वास्तव में कुछ हुआ नहीं । जैसे थम्भ में शिल्पी पुतलियाँ कल्पता है कि इतनी पुतलियाँ इस थंभ से निकलेंगी सो थम्भ में ही शिल्पी कल्पता है जो थम्भ न हो तो शिल्पी पुतलियाँ किसमें कल्पता? वैसे ही आत्म रूपी थम्भे में मनरूपी शिल्पी जगत्*रूपी पुतलियाँ कल्पता है; जो आत्मा न हो तो पुतलियाँ किसमें कल्पे जैसे थम्भे में पुतलियाँ थम्भारूप हैं वैसे ही सब जगत् ब्रह्मरूप है ब्रह्मा से इतर जगत् का होना नहीं । जैसी पुतलियों का सद्भाव और असद्भाव थम्भ में है, क्योंकि अधिष्ठानरूप थम्भा है-

----------


## ravi chacha

थम्भे बिना पुतलियाँ नहीं होती, वैसे ही जगत् आत्मा के बिना नहीं होता । हे रामजी! सद्भाव हो जाता है वह सत् से होता है असत् से नहीं और असद्भाव सिद्ध होता है वह सत् ही में होता है असत् में नहीं होता । इससे सत् शून्य नहीं; जो शून्य होता तो किसमें भासता जैसे सोम जल में तरंग का सद्भाव और  असद्भाव भी होता है । असद्भाव इस कारण होता है कि तरंग भिन्न कुछ नहीं और सद्भाव इस कारण से होता है कि जल ही में तरंग होता है वैसे ही जगत् का सद्भाव असद्भाव आत्मा में होता है शून्य में नहीं । जैसे सोम जल में कहनेमात्र को तरंग हैं, नहीं तो जल ही वैसे ही जगत् कहनेमात्र को है, हुआ कुछ नहीं -एक सत्ता ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और शून्य और अशून्य भी नहीं, क्योंकि शून्य और अशून्य ये दोनों शब्द उसमें कल्पित हैं शून्य उसको कहते हैं जो सद्भाव से रहित अभावरूप हो और अशून्य उसको कहते हैं जो विद्यमान हो । पर आत्मसत्ता इन दोनों से रहित है । अशून्य भी शून्य का प्रतियोगी है जो शून्य नहीं तो अशून्य कहाँ से हो । ये दोनों ही अभावमात्र हैं । हे रामजी! यह सूर्य, तारा, दीपक आदि भौतिक प्रकाश भी वहाँ नहीं, क्योंकि प्रकाश अन्धकार का विरोधी है जो यह प्रकाश होता तो अन्धकार सिद्ध न होता । इससे वहाँ प्रकाश भी नहीं है और तम भी नहीं है, क्योंकि सूर्यादिक जिससे प्रकाशते हैं वह तम कैसे हो? आत्मा के प्रकाश बिना सूर्यादिक भी तमरूप हैं । इससे वह न शून्य है, न अशून्य है, न प्रकाश है, न तम है, केवल आत्मतत्त्वमात्र है । जैसे थम्भ में पुतलियाँ कुछ हैं नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् कुछ हुआ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बेलि और बेलि की मज्जा में कुछ भेद नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं और जैसे जल और तरंग में मृत्तिका और घट में कुछ भेद नहीं वैसे ही ब्रह्म और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं, नाममात्र भेद है । हे रामजी! जल और मृत्तिका का जो दृष्टान्त दिया है ऐसा भी आत्मा में नहीं । जैसे जल में तरंग होता है और मृत्तिका में घट होता है सो भी परिणाम होता है । आत्मा में जगत् भान  नहीं है और जो मानसिक है तो आकाशरूप है । इससे जगत् कुछ भिन्न नहीं है रूप अवलोकन मनस्कार जो कुछ भासता है वह सब आकाशरूप  है । आत्मसत्ता ही चित्त के फुरने से जगत्*रूप हो भासती है-जगत् कुछ दूसरी वस्तु नहीं । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जलाभास होता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! थम्भ में जो शिल्पकार पुतलियाँ कल्पता है सो भी नहीं होतीं और यहाँ कल्पनेवाला भी बीच की पुतली है वह भी होने बिना भासती है । हे रामजी! जिससे यह जगत् भासता है उसको शून्य कैसे कहिये और जो कहिये कि चेतन है तो भी नहीं, क्योंकि चेतन भी तब होता है जब चित्तकला फुरती है जहाँ फुरना न हो वहाँ चेतनता कैसे रहे? जैसे जब कोई मिरच को खाता है तब उसकी तिखाई भासती है, खाये बिना नहीं भासती । वैसे ही चैतन्य जानना भी स्पन्दकला में होता है, आत्मा में जानना भी नहीं होता । चैतन्यता से रहित चिन्मात्र अक्षय सुषुप्तिरूप है उसको जो तुरीय कहता है वह ज्ञेय ज्ञानवान से गम्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो पुरुष उसमें स्थित हुआ है उसको संसाररूपी सर्प नहीं डस सकता, वह अचैत्य चिन्मात्र होता है और जिसको आत्मा में स्थिति नहीं होती उसको दृश्यरूपी सर्प डसता है । आत्मसत्ता में तो कुछ द्वेत नहीं हुआ आत्मसत्ता तो आकाश से भी स्वच्छ है । इनका दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्य स्वतः अनुभवसत्ता आत्मा का रूप है और वह अभ्यास करने से प्राप्त होती है । हे रामजी! उसमें द्वैतकल्पना कुछ नहीं है । वह अद्वैतमात्र है वह न दृष्टा है न जीव है, न कोई विकार और न स्थूल, न सूक्ष्म है-एक शुद्ध अद्वैतरूप अपने आपमें स्थित है जो यह चैत्य का फुरना ही आदि में नहीं हुआ तो चेतनकलारूप जीव कैसे हो और जो जीव ही नहीं तो कैसे हो जो बुद्धि ही नहीं तो मन और इन्द्रियाँ कैसे हों; जो इन्द्रियाँ नहीं तो देह कैसे हो और जो देह न हो तो जगत् कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आत्मसत्ता में सब कल्पना मिट जाती हैं; उसमें कुछ कहना नहीं बनता वह तो पूर्ण, अपूर्ण, सत्, असत् से न्यारा है भाव और अभाव का कभी उसमें कोई विकार नहीं; आदि, मध्य, अन्त की कल्पना भी कोई नहीं वह तो अजर, अमर, आनन्द, अनन्त, चित्तस्वरूप, अचैत्य चिन्मात्र और अवाक्यपद है । वह सूक्ष्म से भी सूक्ष्म, आकाश से भी अधिक शून्य और स्थूल से भी स्थूल एक अद्वैत  और अनन्त चिद्रूप है । इतना सुनन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन! यह अचिंत्य, चिन्मात्र और परमार्थसत्ता जो आपने कही उसका रूप बोध के निमित्त मुझसे फिर कहो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी  बोले, हे रामजी! जब महाप्रलय होता है तब सब जगत नष्ट हो जाता है, पर ब्रह्मसत्ता शेष रहती है उसका रूप मैं कहता हूँ मनरूपी ब्रह्मा है मन की वृत्ति जो प्रवृत्त  होती है वह एक प्रमाण, दूसरी विपर्यक, तीसरी विकल्प, चौथी अभाव और पाँचवीं स्मरण  है । प्रमाणवृत्ति तीन प्रकार की है-एक प्रत्यक्ष; दूसरी अनुमान जैसे धुँवा से अग्नि जानना और तीसरी शब्दरूप ये तीनों प्रमाणवृत्ति आप्तकामिका हैं । द्वितीय विपर्यक वृत्ति है-विपरीत भाव से तृतीय विकल्पवृत्ति है चेतन ईश्वररूप है और साक्षी पुरुषरूप है अर्थात् जैसे सीप पड़ी हो और उसमें संशय वृत्ति चाँदी की या सीपी की भासे तो उसका नाम विकल्प है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चतुर्थ निद्रा-अभाव वृत्ति है और पञ्चम स्मरणवृत्ति है यही पाँचों वृत्तियाँ हैं और इनका अभिमानी मन है जब तीनों शरीरों का अभिमानी अहंकार नाश हो तब पीछे जो रहता है सो निश्चल सत्ता अनन्त आत्मा है । मैं असत् नहीं कहता हूँ । हे रामजी! जाग्रत् के अभाव होने पर जब तक सुषुप्ति नहीं आती वह रूप परमात्मा का है अंगुष्ठ को जो शीत उष्ण का स्पर्श होता है उसको अनुभव करनेवाली परमात्मसत्ता है जिसमें दृष्टा, दर्शन और दृश्य उपजता है और फिर लीन होता है वह परमात्मा का रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस सत्ता में चेतन भी नहीं है । हे रामजी! जिसमें चेतन अर्थात् जीव और जड़ अर्थात् देहादिक दोनों नहीं हैं वह अचैत्य चिन्मात्र परमात्मा रूप है । जब सब व्यहार होते हैं उनके अन्तर आकाशरूप हैं-कोई क्षोभ नहीं ऐसी सत्ता परमात्मा का रूप है वह शून्य है परन्तु शून्यता से रहित है । हे रामजी!  जिसमें दृष्टा, दर्शन और दृश्य तीनों प्रतिबिम्बित हैं और आकाशरूप है-ऐसी सत्ता परमात्मा का रूप है। जो स्थावर में स्थावरभाव और चेतन में चेतन भाव से व्याप रहा है और मन बुद्धि  इन्द्रियाँ जिसको नहीं पा सकतीं ऐसी सत्ता परमात्मा का रूप है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्र का जहाँ अभाव हो जाता है उसके पीछे जो शेष रहता है और जिसमें कोई विकल्प नहीं ऐसी अचेत चिन्मात्रसत्ता परमात्मा का रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमार्थरूपवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! यह दृश्य जो स्पष्ट भासता है सो महाप्रलय में कहाँ जाता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! बन्ध्या स्त्री का पुत्र कहाँ से आता है और कहाँ जाता है और आकाश का वन कहाँ से आता और कहाँ जाता है? जैसे आकाश का वन है वैसे ही यह जगत् है । फिर रामजी ने पुछा, हे मुनीश्वर! बन्ध्या का पुत्र और आकाश का वन तो तीनों काल में नहीं होता शब्दमात्र है और उपजा कुछ नहीं पर यह जगत् तो स्पष्ट भासता है बन्ध्या के पुत्र के समान कैसे हो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसे बन्ध्या का पुत्र और आकाश का वन उपजा नहीं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी उपजा नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे संकल्पपुर होता है और जैसे स्वप्ननगर प्रत्यक्ष भासता है और आकाशरूप है, इनमें से कोई पदार्थ सत् नहीं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी आकाशरूप है और कुछ उपजा नहीं । जैसे जल और तरंग में, काजल और श्यामता में, अग्नि और उष्णता में, चन्द्रमा और शीतलता में, वायु और स्पन्द में आकाश और शून्यता में भेद नहीं वैसे ही ब्रह्म और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं-सदा अपने स्वभाव में स्थित है । हे रामजी! जगत् कुछ बना नहीं, आत्मसत्ता ही अपने आप में स्थित है और उसमें अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा मरुस्थल में जल और आकाश में तरुवरे भासते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूक्ष्म बीज में वृक्ष का सद्भाव होता है वैसे ही स्मृति फिर संसार को दिखावेगा और आप कहतेहैं कि जगत् का अत्यन्त अभाव होता है और जगत् का कारण कोई नहीं-आभासमात्र है और उपजा कुछ नहीं? हे मुनीश्वर! जिसका अत्यन्त अभाव होता है वह वस्तु वास्तव में नहीं होती और जो है ही नहीं तो बन्धन किसको हुआ तब तो सब मुक्तस्वरूप हुए पर जगत् तो प्रत्यक्ष भासता है? इससे आप वही युक्ति कहो जिससे जगत का अत्यन्त अभाव हो । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! दृश्य के अत्यन्त अभाव के निमित्त मैं एक कथा सुनाता हूँ; जिसका अर्थ निश्चयकर समझने से दृश्य शान्त होकर फिर संसार कदाचित् न उपजेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र में धूल नहीं उड़ती वैसे ही तुम्हारे हृदय में संसार न रहेगा । हे रामजी! यह जगत् जो तुमको भासता है सो अकारणरूप है; इसका कारण कोई नहीं । हे रामजी! जिसका कारण कोई न हो और भासे उसको जानिये कि भ्रममात्र है-उपजा कुछ नहीं जैसे स्वप्न में सृष्टि भासती है वह किसी कारण से नहीं उपजी केवल संवित्*रूप है वैसे ही सर्ग आदि कारण से नहीं उपजा केवल आभासरूप है- परमात्मा में कुछ नहीं । हे रामजी! जो पदार्थ कारण बिना भासे तो जिसमें वह भासता है वही वस्तु उसका अधिष्ठानरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तुमको स्वप्न में स्वप्न का नगर होकर भासता है पर वहाँ तो कोई पदार्थ नहीं केवल आभासरूप है और संवित ज्ञान ही चैतन्यता से नगर होकर भासता है, वैसे ही विश्व अकारण आभास आत्मसत्ता से होके भासता है । जैसे जल में द्रवता; वायु में स्पन्द; जल में रस और तेज में प्रकाश है वैसे ही आत्मा में चित्तसंवेदन है । जब चित्तसंवेदन स्पन्दरूप होता है तब जगत्*रूप होकर भासता है-जगत् कोई वस्तु नहीं है । हे रामजी! जैसे तत्वों के अणु और ठौर भी पाये जाते हैं और आकाश के अणु और ठौर नहीं पाये जाते क्योंकि आकाश शून्यरूप है वैसे ही आत्मा से इतर इस जगत् का भाव कहीं नहीं पाते क्योंकि यह आभासरूप है और किसी कारण से नहीं उपजा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कदाचित् कहो कि पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्वों से जगत् उपजा है तो ऐसे कहना भी असम्भव है । जैसे छाया से धूप नहीं उपजती वैसे ही तत्त्वों से जगत् नहीं उपजता, क्योंकि आदि आप ही नहीं उपजे तो कारण किसके हो? इससे ब्रह्मसत्ता सर्वदा अपने आप में स्थित है । हे रामजी! आत्मसत्ता जगत् का कारण नहीं, क्योंकि वह अभूत और अजड़रूप है सो भौतिक और जड़ का कारण कैसे हो? जैसे धूप परछाहीं का कारण नहीं वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता जगत् का कारण नहीं । इससे जगत् कुछ हुआ नहीं वही सत्ता जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है । जैसे स्वर्ण भूषणरूप होता है और भूषण कुछ उपजा नहीं वैसे ब्रह्म सत्ता जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है । जैसे अनुभव संवित स्वप्ननगररुप हो भासता है वैसे ही यह सृष्टि किञ्चनरूप है दूसरी वस्तु नहीं । ब्रह्मसत्ता सदा अपने आप में स्थित है और जितना कुछ जगत् स्थावर जंगमरूप भासता है वह आकाशरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगदुत्पत्तिवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आत्मसत्ता नित्य, शुद्ध, अजर,अमर और सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है । उसमें जिस प्रकार सृष्टि उदय हुई है वह सुनिये । उसके जानने से जगत् कल्पना मिट जावेगी । हे रामजी! भाव-अभाव, ग्रहण-त्याग, स्थूल-सूक्ष्म, जन्म-मरण आदि पदार्थों से जीव छेदा जाता है उससे तुम मुक्त होगे । जैसे चूहे सुमेरु पर्वत को चूर्ण नहीं कर सकते वैसे ही तुमको संसार के भाव-अभाव पदार्थ चूर्ण न कर सकेंगे । हे रामजी! आदि शुद्ध देव अचेत चिन्मात्र है, उनमें चैत्यभाव सदा रहता है, क्योंकि वह चैतन्यरूप है । जैसे वायु में स्पन्द शक्ति सदा रहती है वैसे ही चिन्मात्र में चैत्य का फुरना रहकर "अहमस्मि" भाव को प्राप्त हुआ है । इस कारण उसका नाम चैतन्य है । हे रामजी! जब तक चैतन्य-संवित अपने स्वरूप के ठौर नहीं आता तब तक इसका नाम जीव है और संकल्प का नाम बीज चित्-संवित है, जब जीव संवित चैत्य को चेतता है तब प्रथम शून्य होकर उसमें शब्दगुण होता है उस आदि शब्दतन्मात्रा से पद, वाक्य और प्रमाण सहित वेद उत्पन्न हुए । जितना कुछ जगत् में शब्द है उसका बीज तन्मात्रा है । जिससे वायु स्पर्श होता है । फिर रूपतन्मात्रा हुई, उससे सूर्य अग्नि आदि प्रकाश हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर रसतन्मात्रा हुई जिससे जल हुआ और सब जलों का बीज वही है । फिर गन्ध तन्मात्रा हुई जिससे सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी का बीज वही है । हे रामजी इसी प्रकार पाँचों भूत हुए हैं फिर पृथ्वी, अपू, तेज वायु और आकाश से जगत् हुआ है सो भूत पञ्चकृत और अपञ्चीकृत है । यह भूत शुद्ध चिदाकाशरूप नहीं, क्योंकि संकल्प और मैलयुक्त हुए हैं । इस प्रकार चिद्*अणु में सृष्टि भासी है जैसे वटबीज में से वट का विस्तार होता है वैसे ही चिद्*अणु में सृष्टि है । कहीं क्षण में युग और कहीं युग में क्षण भासता है । चिद्*अणु में अनन्त सृष्टि फुरती हैं । जब चित्-संवित चैत्योन्मुख होता है तब अनेक सृष्टि होकर भासती हैं और जब चित् संवित आत्मा की ओर आता है तब आत्मा के साक्षात्कार होने से सब सृष्टि पिण्डाकार होती है । अर्थात् सब आत्मारूप होती है इससे इस जगत् के बीज सूक्ष्मभूत हैं और इनका बीज चिद्*अणु है । हे रामजी! जैसा बीज होता है वैसा ही वृक्ष होता है । इससे सब जगत् चिदाकाशरूप है । संकल्प से यह जगत् आडम्बर होता है और संकल्प के मिटे सब चिदाकाश होता है । जैसे संकल्प आकाशरूप है जिससे क्षण में अनेकरूप होते हैं । जैसे संकल्पनगर और स्वप्नपुर होता है वैसे ही यह जगत् है । हे रामजी! इस जगत् का मूल पञ्चभूत है जिसका बीज संवित और स्वरूप चिदाकाश है । इसी से सब जगत् चिदाकाश है; द्वैत और कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वयम्भूउत्पत्ति वर्णन

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! परब्रह्म सम, शान्त, स्वच्छ, अनन्त, चिन्मात्र और सर्वदा काल अपने आप में स्थित है । उसमें सम-असमरूप जगत् उत्पन्न हुआ है । सम अर्थात् सजातीयरूप और असम अर्थात् भेदरूप कैसे हुए सो भी सुनिये । प्रथम तो उसमें चैत्य का फुरना हुआ है; उसका नाम जीव हुआ और उसने दृश्य को चेता उससे तन्मात्र, शब्द, स्पर्श रूप,रस और गन्ध उपजे । उन्ही से पृथ्वी, अपू, तेज, वायु और आकाश पञ्चभूतरूपी वृक्ष हुआ और उस वृक्ष में ब्रह्माण्डरूपी फल लगा इससे जगत् का कारण पञ्चतन्मात्रा हुई हैं और तन्मात्रा का बीज आदि संवित आकाश है और इसी से सर्व जगत् ब्रह्मरूप हुआ । हे रामजी! जैसे बीज होता है वैसा ही फल होता है । इसका बीज परब्रह्म है तो यह भी पर ब्रह्म हुआ जो आदि अचेत चिन्मात्र स्वरूप परमाकाश है और जिस चैतन्य संवित में जगत् भासता है वह जीवाकाश है । वह भी शुद्ध निर्मल है, क्योंकि वह पृथ्वी आदि भूतों से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जगत् जो तुमको भासता है सो सब चिदाकाशरूप है और वास्तव में द्वैत कुछ नहीं बना । यह मैंने तुमसे ब्रह्माकाश और जीवाकाश कहा । अब जिससे इसको शरीर ग्रहण हुआ सो सुनिये । हे रामझी! शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जो चैत्यो न्मुखत्व "अहं अस्मि" हुआ और उस अहंभाव से आपको जीव अणु जानने लगा । अपना वास्तव स्वरूप अन्य भाव की नाईं होकर जीव अणु में जो अहंभाव दृढ़ हुआ उसी का नाम अहंकार हुआ उस अहंकार की दृढ़ता से निश्चयात्मक बुद्धि हुई और उसमें संकल्परूपी मन हुआ जब मन इसकी ओर संसरने लगा तब सुनने की इच्छा की इससे श्रवण इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई; जब रूप देखने की इच्छा की तब चक्षु इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई; जब स्पर्श की इच्छा की तो त्वचा इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई और जब रस लेने की इच्छा की तो जिह्वा इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई । इसी प्रकार से देह इन्द्रियाँ चैत्यता से भासीं और उनमें यह जीव अहंप्रतीति करने लगा । हे रामजी! जैसे दर्पण में पर्वत का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है वह पर्वत से बाह्य है वैसे ही देह और इन्द्रियाँ बाह्य दृश्य हैं पर अपने में भासी हैं इससे उनमें अहं प्रतीति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कूप में मनुष्य आपको देखे वैसे ही देह में आपको देखता है जैसे डब्बे में रत्न होता है वैसे ही देह में आपको देखता है । वही चिद्*अणु देह के साथ मिलकर दृश्य को रचता है । उस अहं से ही क्रिया भासने लगी जैसे स्वप्न में दौड़े और जैसे स्थित में स्पन्द होती है वैसे ही आत्मा में जो स्पन्द क्रिया हुई वह चित्त-संवित् से ही हुई है और उसी का नाम स्वयम्भू ब्रह्मा हुआ । जैसे संकल्प से दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है वैसे ही मनोमय जगत् भासता है । जैसे शश के शृंग होते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् है । कुछ उपजा नहीं केवल चित्त के स्पन्द में जगत् फुरता है ।जैसे जैसे चित्त फुरता गया वैसे वैसे देश, काल, द्रव्य, स्थावर, जंगम, जगत् की मर्यादा हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे सब जगत् संकल्प से इतर जगत् का आकार कुछ नहीं । जब संकल्प फुरता है तब आगे जगत् दृश्य भासता है और संकल्प निस्स्पन्द होता है तब दृश्य का अभाव होता है । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार से यह ब्रह्मा निर्वाण हो फिर और उपजते हैं इससे सब संकल्पमात्र ही है । जैसे नटवा नाना प्रकार के पट के स्वांग करके बाहर निकल आता है वैसे ही देखो यह सब मायामात्र है । हे रामजी! जब चित्त की ओर संसरता है तब दृश्य का अन्त नहीं आता और जब अन्तर्मुख होता है तब जगत् आत्मरूप होता है । चित्त के निस्स्पन्द होने से एक क्षण में जगत् निवृत्त होता है क्योंकि संकल्प रूप ही है । इससे यह जगत् आकाशरुप है उपजा कुछ नहीं और आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों अपने आप में स्थित है । जैसे स्वप्न में पर्वत और नदियाँ भ्रम से दीखते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भ्रममात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह स्थावर, जंगम जगत् सब चिदाकाश है । हमको तो सदा चिदाकाश ही भासता है । आदि विराटरूप में ब्रह्मा भी वास्तव में कुछ उपजे नहीं तो जगत् कैसे उपजा । जैसे स्वप्न में नाना प्रकार के देश काल और व्यवहार दृष्टि आते हैं सो अकारणरूप हैं उपजे कुछ नहीं और आभासमात्र हैं, वैसे ही यह जगत् आभासमात्र है । कार्य-कारण भासते हैं तो भी अकारण हैं । हे रामजी! हमको जगत् ऐसा भासता है जैसे स्वप्न से जागे मनुष्य को भासता है । जो वस्तु अकारण भासी है सो भ्रान्तिमात्र है । जो किसी कारण द्वारा जगत् नहीं उपजा तो स्वप्नवत् है । जैसे संकल्पपुर और गन्धर्वनगर भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी जानो । आदि विराट आत्मा अन्तवाहकरूप है और वह पृथ्वी आदि तत्त्वों से रहित आकाशरूप है तो यह जगत् आधिभौतिक कैसे हो । सब आकाशरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्वब्रह्मप्रतिप  दनम्

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह दृश्य मिथ्या असत्*रूप है । जो है सो निरामय ब्रह्म है यह ब्रह्माकाश ही जीव की नाईं हुआ है । जैसे समुद्र द्रवता से तरंगरूप होता है वैसे ही ब्रह्म जीवरूप होता है । आदिसंवित् स्पन्दरुप ब्रह्मा हुआ है और उस ब्रह्मा से आगे जीव हुए हैं । जैसे एक दीपक से बहुत दीपक होते हैं और जैसे एक संकल्प से बहुत संकल्प होते हैं वैसे ही एक आदि जीव से बहुत जीव हुए हैं । जैसे थम्भे में शिल्पी पुतलियाँ कल्पता है पर वह पुतलियाँ शिल्पी के मन में होती हैं थम्भा ज्यों का त्यों ही स्थित है वैसे ही सब पदार्थ आत्मा में मन कल्पे है, वास्तव में आत्मा ज्यों का त्यों ब्रह्म है । उन पुतलियों में बड़ी पुतली ब्रह्म है और छोटी पुतली जीव है । जैसे वास्तव में थम्भा है, पुतली कोई नहीं उपजी; वैसे ही वास्तव में आत्म सत्ता है जगत् कुछ उपजा नहीं; संकल्प से भासता है

----------


## ravi chacha

और संकल्प के मिटने से जगत् कल्पना मिट जाती है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! एक जीव से जो बहुत जीव हुए हैं तो क्या वे पर्वत में पाषाण की नाईं उपजते हैं वा कोई जीवों की खानि है? जिससे इस प्रकार इतने जीव उत्पन्न हो आते हैं; अथवा मेघ की बूँदों वा अग्नि से विस्फुलिंगों की नाईं उपजते हैं सो कृपाकर कहिए? और एक जीव कौन है जिससे सम्पूर्ण जीव उपजते हैं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! न एक जीव है और न अनेक हैं । तेरे ये वचन ऐसे हैं जैसे कोई कहे कि मैंने शश के श्रृंग उड़ते हुए देखें हैं । एक जीव भी तो नहीं उपजा मैं अनेक कैसे कहूँ? शुद्ध और अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता अपने आपमें स्थित है । वह अनन्त आत्मा है, उसमें भेद की कोई कल्पना नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् तुमको भासता है सो सब आकाशरूप है कोई पदार्थ उपजा नहीं । केवल संकल्प के फुरने से ही जगत् भासता है । जीव शब्द और उसका अर्थ आत्मा में कोई नहीं उपजा, यह कल्पना भ्रम से भासती है आत्मसत्ता ही जगत् की नाई भासती है, उसमें न एक जीव है और न अनेक जीव हैं । हे रामजी! आदि विराट् आत्मा आकाशरूप है, उससे जगत् उपजा है । मैं तुमको क्या कहूँ? जगत् विराटरूप है, विराट जीवरूप हैं और जीव आकाशरूप है, फिर और जगत् क्या रहा और जीव क्या हुआ? सब चिदाकाशरुप है । ये जितने जीव भासते हैं वे सब ब्रह्मस्वरूप हैं, द्वैत कुछ नहीं और न इसमें कुछ भेद है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे मुनीश्वर! आप कहते हैं कि आदि जीव कोई नहीं तो इन जीवों का पालनेवाला कौन है । वह नियामक कौन है जिसकी आज्ञा में ये विचरते हैं? जो कोई हुआ ही नहीं तो ये सर्वज्ञ और अल्पज्ञ क्योंकर होते हैं और एक में कैसे हैं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी जिसको तुम आदिजीव कहते हो वह ब्रह्मरूप है । वह नित्य, शुद्ध और अनन्त शक्तिमान अपने आपमें स्थित है उसमें जगत कल्पना कोई नहीं । हे रामजी! जो शुद्ध चिदाकाश अनन्तशक्ति में आदिचित्त किञ्चन हुआ है वही शुद्ध चिदाकाश ब्रह्मसत्ता जीव की नाईं भासने लगी हैं । स्पन्दद्वारा हुए की नाईं भासती है । पर अपने स्वरूप से इतर कुछ हुआ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चैतन्य-संवित् आदि स्पन्द से (विराट) ब्रह्मारूप होकर स्थित हुआ है और उसने संकल्प करके जगत् रचा है । उसी ने शुभ अशुभ कर्म रचे हैं और उसी ने नीति रची है । अर्थात् यह शुभ है और यह अशुभ है; वही आदि नीति महाप्रलय पर्यन्त ज्यों की त्यों चली जाती है । हे रामजी! यह अनन्त शक्तिमान् देव जिससे आदि फुरना हुआ है वैसे ही स्थित है । जो आदि शक्ति फुरी है वह वैसे ही है जो अल्पज्ञ फुरा है सो अल्पज्ञ ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! संसार के पदार्थों में नीतिशक्ति प्रधान है; उसके लाँघने को कोई भी समर्थ नहीं है । जैसे रचा है वैसे ही महाप्रलय पर्यन्त रहती है । हे रामजी! आदि नित्य विराट्पुरुष अन्तवाहक रूप पृथ्वी आदि तत्वों से रहित है और यह जगत् भी अन्तवाहकरूप पृत्वी आदि तत्त्वों से नहीं उपजा- सब संकल्परूप है । जैसे मनोराज का नगर शून्य होता है वैसे ही यह जगत् शून्य है । हे रामजी! इस सर्ग का निमित्त कारण और समवाय कारण कोई नहीं । जो पदार्थ निमित्त कारण और समवाय कारण बिना दृष्टि आवे उसे भ्रममात्र जानिये, वह उपजता नहीं । जो पदार्थ उपजता है वह इन्हीं दोनों कारणों से उपजा है, पर वह जगत् का कारण इनमें से कोई नहीं । ब्रह्मसत्ता नित्य, शुद्ध और अद्वैत सत्ता है उसमें कार्य कारण की कल्पना कैसे हो? हे रामजी? यह जगत् अकारण है केवल भ्रान्ति से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तुमको आत्मविचार उपजेगा तब दृश्य भ्रम मिट जावेगा । जैसे दीपक हाथ में लेकर अन्धकार को देखिये तो कुछ दृष्टि नहीं आता वैसे ही जो विचार करके देखोगे तो जगत् भ्रम मिट जावेगा । जगत् भ्रम मन के फुरने से ही उदय हुआ है इससे संकल्पमात्र है । इसका अधिष्ठान ब्रह्म है, सब नामरूप उस ब्रह्मसत्ता में कल्पित हैं और षट्विकार भी उसी ब्रह्मसत्ता में फुरे हैं पर सबसे रहित और शुद्ध चिदाकाश रूप है और जगत् भी वह रूप है जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से तरंग, बुद्बुदे और फेन भासते हैं वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता में चित्त के फुरने से जगत् भासता है । जैसे आदि चित्त में पदार्थ दृढ़ हुई है वैसे ही स्थित है और आत्मा के साथ अभेद है, इतर कुछ नहीं, सब चिदाकाश है । इच्छा, देवता, समुद्र, पर्वत ये सब आकाशरूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हेरामजी! हमको सदा चिदाकाशरूप ही भासता है और आत्मसत्ता ही मन, बुद्धि, पर्वत, कन्दरा, सब जगत् होकर भासती है । जब चैत्योन्मुखत्व होता है तब जगत् भासता है । जैसे वायु स्पन्दरूप होता है तो भासती है और निस्स्पन्दरूप होती है तो नहीं भासती, वैसे ही चित्तसंवेदन स्पन्दरूप होता है तो जगत् भासता है और जब चित्तसंवेदन स्फुरण रूप होता है तो जगत् कल्पनामिट जाती है । हे रामजी! चिन्मात्र में जो चैत्यभाव हुआ है इसी का नाम जगत् है, जब चैत्य से रहित हुआ तो जगत् मिट जाता है । जब जगत् ही न रहा तो भेदकल्पना कहाँ रही? इससे न कोई कार्य है, न कारण है और न जगत् है-सब भ्रममात्र कल्पना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध चिन्मात्र अपने आप में स्थित है । हे रामजी! शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में चित्त सदा किञ्चन रहता है जैसे मिरचों के बीज में तीक्ष्णता सदा रहती है , परन्तु जब कोई खाता है तब तीक्ष्णता भासती है, अन्यथा नहीं भासती, वैसे ही जब चित्त संवेदन चैत्योन्मुखत्व होता है तब जीव को जगत् भासता है और संवेदन से रहित जीव को जगत् कल्पना नहीं भासती । हे रामजी! जब संवेदन के साथ परिच्छिन्न संकल्प मिलता है तब जीव होता है और जब इससे रहित होता है तो शुद्ध चिदात्मा ब्रह्म होता है । जिस पुरुष की सब कल्पना मिट गई हैं और जिसको शुद्ध निर्विकार ब्रह्मसत्ता का साक्षाकार हुआ है वह पुरुष संसार भ्रमसे मुक्त हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हेरामजी! यह सब जगत् आत्मा का आभासरूप है । वह आत्मा अच्छेद्य, अदाह्य, अक्लेद्य, नित्य, शुद्ध, सर्वगत स्थाणु की नाईं अचल है अतः जगत् चिदाकाशरूप है । हमको तो सदा ऐसे ही भासता है पर अज्ञानी वाद विवाद किया करते हैं । हमको वाद विवाद कोई नहीं, क्योंकि हमारा सब भ्रम नष्ट हो गया है । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् ब्रह्मरूप है और द्वैत कुछ नहीं । जिसको यह निश्चय हो गया है उसको सब अंग अपना स्वरूप ही है तो निराकार और निर्वपु सत्ता के अंग अपना स्वरूप क्यों न हो । यह सब प्रपञ्च चिदाकाशरूप है परन्तु अज्ञानी को भिन्न भिन्न और जन्ममरण आदि विकार भासते हैं और ज्ञानवान् को सब आत्मरूप ही भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पृथ्वी, अप्, तेज, वायु और आकाश सब आत्मा के आश्रय फुरते हैं और चित्तशक्ति ही ऐसे होकर भासती है । जैसे वसन्तऋतु आती है तो रसाशक्ति से वृक्ष और बेलें सब प्रफुल्लित होकर भासती हैं वैसे ही चित्तशक्ति को स्पन्दता ही जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है । हे रामजी! जैसे वायु स्पन्दता से भासती है वैसे ही जगत् फुरने से भासता है वैसे ही चित्तसंवित जगत्*रूप होकर भासता है फुरने से ही जगत् है और कोई वस्तु नहीं हैं, इसी से जगत् कुछ नहीं है । जैसे समुद्र तरंगरूप हो भासता है, वैसे ही आत्मा जगत्*रूप हो भासता है । इससे जगत् दृश्य भाव से भासता है पर संवित् से कुछ नहीं । वायु जड़ और आत्मा चैतन्य है और जल भी परिणाम से तरंगरूप होता है, आत्मा अच्युत और निराकार है । हे रामजी! चैतन्यरूप रत्न है

----------


## ravi chacha

और जगत् उसका चमत्कार है अथवा चैतन्यरूपी अग्नि में जगत्*रूपी उष्णता है । हे रामजी! चैतन्य प्रकाश ही भौतिक प्रकाश होकर भासता है, इससे जगत् है, और वास्तव से नहीं । चैतन्य सत्ता ही शून्य आकाशरूप होकर भासती है । इस भाव से जगत् है वास्तव में नहीं हुआ । इससे जगत् कुछ नहीं चैतन्यसत्ता ही पृथ्वीरुप होकर भासती है, दृष्टि में आता है इससे जगत् है पर आत्मसत्ता से इतर कुछ नहीं हुआ । चैतन्य रूप घन अन्धकार में जगत्*रूपी कृष्णता है, अथवा चैतन्यरुपी काजल का पहाड़ है और चैतन्यरूपी सूर्य में जगत्*रूपी दिन है, आत्मरूपी समुद्र में जगत्*रूपी तरंग है, आत्मारूपी कुसुम में जगत्*रूपी सुगन्ध है,

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मरूपी बरफ में शुक्लता और शीतलतारूपी जगत् है, आत्मरूपी बेलि में जगत्*रूपी फूल है, आत्मरूपी स्वर्ण में जगत्*रूपी भूषण है; आत्मरूपी पर्वत में जगत्*रूपी जड़ सघनता है, आत्मरूपी अग्नि में जगत्*रूपी प्रकाश है, आत्मरूपी आकाश में जगत्*रूपी शून्यता है, आत्मरूपी ईख में जगत्*रूपी मधुरता है, आतरूपी दूध में जगत्*रूपी घृत है, आत्मरूपी मधु में जगत्*रूपी मधुरता है अथवा आत्मरूपी सूर्य में जगत्*रूपी जलाभास है और नहीं है । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार देखो कि जो सर्व, ब्रह्म, नित्य, शुद्ध, परमानन्द स्वरूप है वह सर्वदा अपने आप में स्थित है-भेद कल्पना कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल द्रवता से तरंगरूप होके भासता है वैसे ही ब्रह्मसत्ता जगत्*रूप होके भासती है न कोई उपजता है और न कोई नष्ट होता है । हे रामजी! आदि जो चित्तशक्ति स्पन्द रूप है वह विराट्रूप ब्रह्म वास्तव से चिदाकाशरूप है, आत्मसत्ता से इतरभाव को नहीं प्राप्त हुआ । जैसे पत्र के ऊपर लकीरें होती हैं सो पत्र से भिन्न वस्तु नहीं पत्र रूप ही हैं वैसे ही ब्रह्म में जगत् है कुछ इतर नहीं है, बल्कि पत्र के ऊपर लकीरें तो आकार हैं, पर ब्रह्म में जगत् में कोई आकार नहीं । सब आकाशरूप मन से फुरता है जगत् कुछ हुआ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शिला में शिल्पी पुतलियाँ कल्पता है वैसे ही आत्मा में मन ने जगत् कल्पना की है । वास्तव में कुछ हुआ नहीं शिला वज्र की नाईं दृढ़ है और सब जगत् को धरि रही है और आकाश की नाईं विस्ताररुप होकर शान्तरूप है । निदान हुआ कुछ नहीं जो कुछ है सो ब्रह्मरूप है और जो ब्रह्म ही है तो कल्पना कैसे हो? इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब मुनि शार्दूल वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सायं काल का समय हुआ और सब सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके अपने अपने आश्रम को गई । फिर सूर्य की किरणों के निकलते ही सब अपने-अपने स्थानों पर आ बैठे

----------


## ravi chacha

परमार्थप्रतिपादन

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आत्मा में कुछ उपजा नहीं भ्रम से भास रहा है । जैसे आकाश में भ्रम से तरुवरे और मुक्तमाला भासती हैं वैसे ही अज्ञान से आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । जैसे थम्भे की पुतलियाँ शिल्पी के मन में भासती हैं कि इतनी पुतलियाँ इस थम्भे में है सो पुतलियाँ कोई नहीं, क्योंकि किसी कारण से नहीं उपजीं वैसे ही चेतनरूपी थम्भें में मनरूपी शिल्पी त्रिलोकीरूपी पुतलियाँ कल्पता है । परन्तु किसी कारण से नहीं उपजीं - ब्रह्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों ही स्थित है । जैसे सोमजल में त्रिकाल तरंगों का अभाव होता है इसी प्रकार जगत् का होना कुछ नहीं, चित् के फुरने से ही जगत् भासता है । जैसे सूर्य की किरणें झरोखों में आती हैं और उसमें सूक्ष्म त्रस रेणु होते हैं । उनसे भी चिद्*अणु सूक्ष्म चिद्*अणु से यह जगत् फुरता है सो वह आकाशरूप है, कुछ उपजा नहीं, फुरने से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आकाश, पर्वत, समुद्र, पृथ्वी आदि जो कुछ जगत् भासता है सो कुछ उपजा नहीं तो और पदार्थ कहाँ उपजे हों? निदान सब आकाशरूप हैं वास्तव में कुछ उपजा नहीं और जो कुछ अनुभव में होता है वह भी असत् है । जैसे स्वप्न सृष्टि अनुभव से होती है वह उपजी नहीं, असत्*रूप है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी असत्*रूप है शुद्ध निर्विकार सत्ता अपने आप में स्थित है । उस सत्ता को त्याग करके जो अवयव अव यवी के विकल्प उठाते हैं उनको धिक्कार है । यह सब आकाशरूप है और आधिभौतिक जगत जो भासता है सो गन्धर्वनगर और स्वप्नसृष्टिवत् है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! पर्वतों सहित जो यह जगत् भासता है सो रत्तीमात्र भी नहीं । जैसे स्वप्न के पर्वत जाग्रत के रत्ती भर भी नहीं होते, क्योंकि कुछ हुए नहीं, वैसे ही यह जगत् आत्मरूप है और भ्रान्ति करके भासता है । जैसे संकल्प का मेघ सूक्ष्म होता है, वैसे ही यह जगत् आत्मा में तुच्छ है । जैसे शशे के श्रृंग असत् होते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् असत् है और जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी असत् होती है वैसे ही यह जगत् असत् है । असम्यक् ज्ञान से ही भासती है और विचार करने से शान्त हो जाती है । जब शुद्ध चैतन्यसत्ता में चित्तसंवेदन होता है तब वही संवेदन जगत्*रूप होकर भासता है परन्तु जगत् हुआ कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र अपनी द्रवता के स्वभाव से तरंगरूप होकर भासता है परन्तु तरंग कुछ और वस्तु नहीं है जलरूप ही है वैसे ही ब्रह्मसत्ता जगत्*रूप होकर फुरती है । सो जगत् कोई भिन्न पदार्थ नहीं है ब्रह्मसत्ता ही किञ्चन द्वारा ऐसे भासती है । जैसे बीज होता है वैसा ही अंकुर निकलता है, इसलिये जैसे आत्मसत्ता है वैसे ही जगत् है दूसरी वस्तु कोई नहीं आत्म सत्ता अपने आपमें ही स्थित है पर चित्तसंवेदन के स्पन्द से जगत्*रूप होता है । हे रामजी । इसी पर मण्डप आख्यान तुमको सुनाता हूँ, वह श्रवण का भूषण है और उसके समझने से सब संशय मिट जावेंगे और विश्राम प्राप्त होगा । इतना सुन रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! मेरे बोध की वृत्ति के निमित्त मण्डपाख्यान जिस विधि से हुआ है सो संक्षेप से कहो । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस पृथ्वी में एक महातेजवान् राजा पद्म हुआ था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह लक्ष्मीवान्, सन्तानवान्, मर्यादा का धारनेवाला अति सतोगुणी और दोषों का नाशकर्त्ता एवं प्रजापालक, शत्रुनाशक और मित्रप्रिय था और सम्पूर्ण राजसी और सात्त्विकी गुणों से सम्पन्न मानो कुल का भूषण था । लीला नाम उसकी स्त्री बहुत सुन्दरी और पतिव्रता थी मानो लक्ष्मी ने अवतार लिया था । उसके साथ राजा कभी बागों और तालों और कभी कदम्बवृक्षों और कल्पवृक्षों में जाया करता था, कभी सुन्दर-सुन्दर स्थानों में जाके क्रीड़ा करता था ; कभी बरफ का मन्दिर बनवाके उसमें रहता था और कभी रत्नमणि के जड़े हुए स्थानों में शय्या बिछवाके विश्राम करता था । निदान इसी प्रकार दोनों दूर और निकट के ठाकुरद्वारों और तीर्थों में जाके क्रीड़ा करते और राजसी और सात्त्विकी स्थानों में विचरते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे दोनों परस्पर श्लोक भी बनाते थे एक पद कहे दूसरा उसको श्लोक करके उत्तर दे और श्लोक भी ऐसे पड़ें कि पढ़ने में तो संस्कृत परन्तु समझने में सुगम हो । इसी प्रकार दोनों का परस्पर अति स्नेह था । एक समय रानी ने विचार किया कि राजा मुझको अपने प्राणों की नाईं प्यारे और बहुत सुन्दर हैं इसलिये कोई ऐसा यत्न, यज्ञ वा तो-दान करूँ कि किसी प्रकार इसकी सदा युवावस्था रहे और अजर-अमर हो इसका और मेरा कदाचित वियोग न हो । ऐसा विचार कर उसने ब्राह्मणों, ऋषीश्वरों और मुनीश्वरों से पूछा कि हे विप्रो! नर किस प्रकार अजर-अमर होता है? जिस प्रकार होता हो हमसे कहो?

----------


## ravi chacha

विप्र बोले, हे देवि! जप, तप आदि से सिद्धता प्राप्त होती है । परन्तु अमर नहीं होता । सब जगत् नाशरूप है इस शरीर से कोई स्थिर नहीं रहता । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार ब्राह्मणों से सुन और भर्ता के वियोग से डरकर रानी विचार करने लगी कि भर्त्ता से मैं प्रथम मरूँ तो मेरे बड़े भाग हों और सुखवान् होऊँ और जो यह प्रथम मृतक हो तो वही उपाय करूँ जिससे राजा का जीव मेरे अन्तःपुर में ही रहे बाह्य न जावे और मैं दर्शन करती रहूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मैं सरस्वती की सेवा करूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसा विचार शास्त्रानुसार तपरूप सरस्वती का पूजन करने लगी । निदान तीन रात्र और दिनपर्यन्त निराहार रह चतुर्थदिन में व्रतपारण करे और देवतों, ब्राह्मणों , पण्डितों गुरु और ज्ञानियों की पूजा करके स्नान, दान, तप ध्यान नित्यप्रति कीर्त्तन करे पर जिस प्रकार आगे रहती थी उसी प्रकार रहे भर्त्ता को न जनावे । इसी प्रकार नेमसंयुक्त क्लेश से रहित तप करने लगी । जब तीन सौ दिन व्यतीत हुए तब प्रीतियुक्त हो सरस्वती की पूजा की और वागीश्वरी ने प्रसन्न होकर दर्शन दिया और कहा, हे पुत्रि! तूनेभर्ता के निमित्त निरन्तर तप किया है, इससे मैं प्रसन्न हुई, जो वर तुझे अभीष्ट हो सो माँग । लीला बोली, हे देवि । तेरी जय हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं अनाथ तेरी शरण हूँ मेरी रक्षा करो । इस जन्म को जरारूपी अग्नि जो बहुत प्रकार से जलाती है उसके शान्त करने को तुम चन्द्रमा हो और हृदय के तम नाश करने को तुम सूर्य हो । हे माता! मुझको दो वर दो-एक यह कि जब मेरा भर्त्ता मृतक हो तब उसका पुर्यष्टक बाह्य न जावे अन्तःपुर ही में रहे और दूसरा यह कि जब मेरी इच्छा तुम्हारे दर्शन की हो तब तुम दर्शन दो । सरस्वती ने कहा ऐसा ही होगा । हे रामजी! ऐसा वरदान देकर जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजके लीन होते हैं वैसे ही देवी अन्तर्धान हो गई और लीला वरदान पाकर बहुत प्रसन्न हुई । कालरूपी चक्र में क्षणरूपी आरे लगे हुए हैं और उसकी तीनसौ साठ कीलें हैं वह चक्र वर्ष पर्यन्त फिरकर फिर उसी ठौर आता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे कालचक्र के वर्ग से राजा पद्म रणभूमि में घायल होकर घर में आकर मृतक हो गया । पुर्यष्टक के निकलने से राजा का शरीर कुम्हिला गया और रानी उसके मरने से बहुत शोक वान् हुई । जैसे कमलिनी जल बिना कुम्हिला जाती है वैसे ही उसके मुख की कान्ति दूर हो गई और विलाप करने लगी । कभी ऊँचे स्वर से रूदन करे और कभी चुप रह जावे । जैसे चकवे के वियोग से चकवी शोकवान् होती है और जैसे सर्प की फुत्कार लगने से कोई मूर्छित होता है वैसे ही राजा के वियोग से लीला मूर्छित हो गई और व्याकुल होके प्राण त्यागने लगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब सरस्वती ने दया करके आकाशवाणी की कि हे सुन्दरि! तेरा भर्त्ता जो मृतक हुआ है इसको तू सब ओर से फूलों से ढ़ाँप कर रख, तुझको फिर भर्त्ता की प्राप्ति होवेगी और यह फूल न कुम्हिलावेंगे । तेरे भर्त्ता की ऐसी अवस्था है जैसे आकाश की निर्मल कान्ति है और वह तेरे ही मन्दिर में है कहीं गया नहीं । हे रामजी इस प्रकार कृपा करके जब देवी ने वचन कहे तो जैसे जल बिना मछली तड़पती हुई मेघ की वर्षा से कुछ शान्तिमान् होती है वैसे ही लीला कुछ शान्तिमान् हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर जैसे धन हो और कृपणता से धन का सुख न होवे वैसे ही वचनों से उसे कुछ शान्ति हुई और भर्त्ता के दर्शन बिना जब पूर्ण शान्ति न हुई तब उसने ऊपर नीचे फूलों से भर्त्ता को ढाँपा और उसके पास आप शोक मान् होकर बैठी रुदन करने लगी । फिर देवी की आराधना की तो अर्द्धरात्रि के समय देवीजी आ प्राप्त हुई और कहा, हे सुन्दरि! तेने मेरा स्मरण किस निमित्त किया है और तू शोक किस कारण करती है । यह तो सब जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी होती है वैसे ही यह जगत् है । अहं त्वं इदं से ले आदिक जो जगत भासता है सो सब कल्पनामात्र है और भ्रम करके भासता है । आत्मा में हुआ कुछ नहीं तुम किसका शोक करती हो । लीला बोली हे परमेश्वरि! मेरा भर्त्ता कहाँस्थित है और उसने क्या रूप धारण किया है? उसको मुझे मिलाओ, उसके बिना मैं अपना जीना नहीं देख सकती । देवी बोली हे लीले! आकाश तीन है-एक भूताकाश, दूसरा चित्ताकाश और तीसरा चिदाकाश ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भूताकाश चित्ताकाश के आश्रय है और चित्ताकाश चिदाकाश के आश्रय है तेरा भर्ता अब भूताकाश को त्यागकर चित्ताकाश को गया है । चित्ताकाश चिदाकाश के आश्रय स्थित है इससे जब तू चिदाकाश में स्थित होगी तब सब ब्रह्माण्ड तुझको भासेगा । सब उसी में प्रतिबिम्बित होते हैं वहाँ तुझको भर्त्ता का और जगत् का दर्शन होगा । हे लीले । देश से क्षण में संवित देशान्तर को जाता है उसके मध्य जो अनुभव आकाश है वह चिदाकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तू संकल्प को त्याग दे तो उससे जो शेष रहेगा सो चिदाकाश है । हे लीले! यहाँ जो जीव विचरते हैं सो पृथ्वी के आश्रय हैं और पृथ्वी आकाश के आश्रय है, इससे ये जीव जो विचरते हैं सो भूताकाश के आश्रय विचरते हैं और चित्त जिसके आश्रय से क्षण में देश देशान्तर भटकता है सो चिदाकाश है । हे लीले! जब दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव होता है तब परमपद की प्राप्ति होती है सो चिरकाल के अभ्यास से होती है और मेरा यह वर है कि तुझको शीघ्र ही प्राप्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार कहकर ईश्वरी अन्तर्धान हो गई तब लीला रानी निर्विकल्प समाधि में स्थित हुई और देह का अहंकार त्याग कर चित्त सहित पक्षी के समान अपने गृह से उड़कर एक क्षण में आकाश को पहुँची जो नित्य शुद्ध अनन्त आत्मा परमशान्तिरूप और सबका अधिष्ठान है उसमें जाकर भर्ता को देखा । रानी स्पन्दकल्पना ले गई थी उससे अपने भर्ता को वहाँ देखा और बहुत मण्डलेश्वर भी सिंहासनों पर बैठे देखे । एक बड़े सिंहासन पर बैठे अपने भर्ता को भी देखा जिसके चारों ओर जय जय शब्द होता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसने वहाँ बड़े सुन्दर मन्दिर देखे और देखा कि राजा के पूर्व दिशा में अनेक ब्रह्मण ऋषीश्वर और मुनीश्वर बैठे हैं और बड़ी ध्वनि से पाठ करते हैं । दक्षिण दिशा में अनेक सुन्दरी स्त्रियाँ नाना प्रकार के भूषणों सहित बैठी हुई हैं । उत्तरदिशा में हस्ती, घोड़े, रथ, प्यादे और चारों प्रकार की अनन्त सेना देखी और पश्चिम में मण्डलेश्वर देखे । चारों दिशा में मण्ड लेश्वर आदि उस जीव के आश्रय विराजते देखके आश्चर्य में हुई । फिर नगर और प्रजा देखी कि सब अपने व्यवहार में स्थित हैं और राजा की सभा में जा बैठी पर रानी सबको देखती थी और रानी को कोई न देखता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे और के संकल्पपुर को और नहीं देखता वैसे ही रानी को कोई देख न सके । तब रानी ने उसका अन्तःपुर देखा जहाँ ठाकुरद्वारे बने हुए देवताओं की पूजा होती थी । वहाँ की गन्ध, धूप और पवन त्रिलोकी को मग्न करती थी और राजा का यश चन्द्रमा की नाईं प्रकाशित था । इतने में पूर्व दिशा से हरकारे ने आके कहा कि हे राजन्! पूर्व दिशा में और किसी राजा को क्षोभ हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उत्तर दिशा से हरकारे ने आ कहा कि हे राजन्! उत्तरदिशा में और राजा का क्षोभ हुआ है और तुम्हारे मण्डलेश्वर युद्ध करते हैं । इसी प्रकार दक्षिण दिशा की ओर से भी हरकारा आया और उसने भी कहा कि और राजा का क्षोभ हुआ है और पश्चिम दिशा से हरकारा आया उसने कहा कि पश्चिम दिशा में भी क्षोभ हुआ है । एक और हरकारा आया उसने कहा कि सुमेरु पर्वत पर जो देवतों और सिद्धों के रहने के स्थान हैं वहाँ क्षोभ हुआ है और अस्ताचल पर्वत क्षोभ हुआ है । तब जैसे बड़े मेघ आवें वैसे ही राजा की आज्ञा से बहुत सी सेना आई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रानी ने बहुत से मन्त्री, नन्द आदिक टहलिये, ऋषीश्वर और मुनीश्वर वहाँ देखे । जितने भृत्य थे वे सब सुन्दर और वर्षा से रहित बादरों की नाईं श्वेत वस्त्र पहिने देखे और बड़े वेदपाठी ब्राह्मण देखे जिनके शब्द से नगारे के शब्द भी सूक्ष्म भासते थे! हे रामजी! इस प्रकार ऋषीश्वर , मन्त्री, टहलिये और बालक उसमें देखे, सो पूर्व और अपूर्व दोनों देखती भई और आश्चर्यवान् हो चित्त में यह शंका उपजी कि मेरा भर्त्ता ही मुआ है वा सम्पूर्ण नगर मृतक हुआ है जो ये सब परलोक में आये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब क्या देखा कि मध्याह्न का सूर्य शीश पर उदित है और राजा सुन्दर षोडश वर्ष का प्रथम की जरावस्था को त्यागकर नूतन शरीर को धारे बैठा है । ऐसे आश्चर्य को देख के रानी फिर अपने गृह में आई । उस समय आधीरात्रि का समय था अपनी  सहेलियों को सोई हुई देख जगाया और कहा जिस सिंहासन पर मेरा भर्त्ता बैठता था उसको साफ करो मैं उसके ऊपर बैठूँगी और जिस प्रकार उसके निकट मन्त्री और भृत्य आन बैठते थे उसी प्रकार आवें । इतना सुनकर सहेलियों ने जा बड़े मन्त्री से कहा और मन्त्री ने सबको जगाया और सिंहासन झड़वाकर मेघ की नाईं जल की वर्षा की ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिंहासन पर और उसके आसपास मेघ की नाईं जल की वर्षा की । सिंहासन पर और उसके आसपास वस्त्र बिछाये और मशालें जलाकर बड़ा प्रकाश किया । जैसे अगस्त्यमुनि ने समुद्र को पान किया था वैसे ही अन्धकार को प्रकाश ने जब पान कर लिया तब मन्त्री, टहलुये , पण्डित, ऋषीश्वर ज्ञानवान् जितने कुछ राजा के पास आते थे वे सब सिंहासन के निकट आकर बैठे और इतने लोग आये मानों प्रलयकाल में समुद्र का क्षोभ हुआ है और जल से पूर्ण प्रलय हुई सृष्टि मानों पुनः उत्पन्न हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला इस प्रकार मन्त्री, टहलुये, पण्डित और बालकों को भर्ता बिना देखे बड़े आश्चर्य  को प्राप्त हुई कि एक आदर्श को अन्तर बाहर दोनों और देखती है । इस प्रकार देखके हृदय की वार्त्ता किसी को न बताई और भीतर आकर कहने लगी कि बड़ा आश्चर्य है, ईश्वर की माया जानी नहीं जाती कि यह क्या है । इस प्रकार आश्चर्यमान होकर उसने सरस्वतीजी की आराधना की और सरस्वती कुमारी कन्या का रूप धरके आन प्राप्त हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब लीला ने कहा, हे भगवती! मैं बारम्बार पूछती हूँ तुम उद्वेगवान् न होना, बड़ों का यह स्वभाव होता है कि जो शिष्य बारम्बार पूछे तो भी खेदवान नहीं होते । अब मैं पूछती हूँ कि यह जगत् क्या है और वह जगत् क्या है? दोनों में कृत्रिम कौन है और अकृत्रिम कौन है? देवी बोली, हे लीले! तूने पूछा कि कृत्रिम कौन है और अकृत्रिम कौन है सो मैं पीछे तुझसे कहूँगी । लीला बोली, हे देवि! जहाँ तुम हम बैठे हैं वह अकृत्रिम है और वह जो मेरे भर्त्ता का स्वर्ग है सो कृत्रिम है, क्योंकि सूर्यस्थान में वह सृष्टि  हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! जैसा कारण होता है वैसा ही कार्य होता है । जो कारण सत् होता है तो कार्य भी सत् होता है और सत् से असत् नहीं होता और असत् से सत् भी नहीं होता और न कारण से अन्य कार्य होता है । इससे जैसे यह जगत् है वैसा ही वह जगत् भी है । इतना सुन फिर लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! कारण से अन्य कार्यसत्ता होती है, क्योंकि मृत्तिका जल के उठाने में समर्थ नहीं और जब मृत्तिका का घट बनता है तब जल को उठाता है तो कारण से अन्य कार्य की भी सत्ता हुई । देवी बोली, हे लीले! कारण से अन्य कार्य की सत्ता तब होती है जब सहायकारी भिन्न होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ सहायकारी नहीं होता वहाँ कारण से अन्य कार्य की सत्ता नहीं होती । तेरे भर्ता की सृष्टि भी कारण बिना भासी है । उसका जीवपुर्यष्टक आकाशरूप था, वहाँ न कोई समवायकारण था, और न निमित्त कारण था इससे उसको कृत्रिम कैसे कहिये? जो किसी का किया हो तो कृत्रिम हो पर वह तो आकाशरूप पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्वों से रहित है । जो समवाय कारण ही न हो तो उसका निमित्तकारण कैसे हो । इससे तेरे भर्त्ता का सर्ग अकारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने पूछा हे देवि! उस सर्ग की जो संस्काररूप स्मृति है सो कारण क्यों न हो? देवी बोली, हे लीले! स्मृति तो कोई वस्तु नहीं है । स्मृति आकाश रूप है । स्मृति संकल्प का नाम है सो वह भी संकल्प आकाशरूप है और कोई वस्तु नहीं वह मनोराजरूप है इससे उसकी सत्ता भी कुछ नहीं है केवल आभासरूप है । लीला बोली, हे महेश्वरि! यदि वह संकल्प मात्र आकाशरूप है तो जहाँ हम तुम बैठे हैं वह भी वही है तो दोनों तुल्य हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! जैसा तुम कहती हो वैसा ही है । अहं, त्वं, इदं, यह, वह सम्पूर्ण जगत् आकाशरूप है और भ्रान्तिमात्र भासता है । उपजा कुछ नहीं सब आकाशमात्र है और स्वरूप से इनका कुछ सद्भाव नहीं होता । जो पदार्थ सत्य न हो उसकी स्मृति कैसे सत् हो? लीला बोली हे देवि! अमूर्त्ति मेरा भर्त्ता था सो मूर्त्तिवत् हुआ और उसको जगत् भासने लगा सो कैसे भासा? उसका स्मृति कारण है वा किसी और प्रकार से, यह मेरे दृश्यभ्रम निवृत्ति के निमित्त मुझको वही रूप कहो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! यह और वह सर्ग दोनों भ्रमरूप हैं । जो यह सत् हो तो इसकी स्मृति भी सत् हो पर यह जगत् असत्*रूप है । जैसे यह भ्रम तुमको भासा है सो सुनो । एक महाचिदाकाश है जिसका किञ्चन चिद्*अणु है और उसके किसी अंश में जगत्*रूपी वृक्ष है । सुमेरु उस वृक्ष का थम्भ है, सप्तलोक डाली हैं, आकाश शाखें हैं, सप्तसमुद्र उसमें एक पर्वत है जिसके नीचे एक नगर बसता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ एक नदी का प्रवाह चलता है और वशिष्ठ नाम एक ब्राह्मण जो बड़ा धार्मिक था वहाँ सदा अग्निहोत्र करता था । धन, विद्या, पराक्रम और कर्मों में वशिष्ठजी ऋषीश्वरों के समान था परन्तु ज्ञान में भेद था । जैसा खेचर वशिष्ठ का ज्ञान है वैसा भूचर वशिष्ठ का ज्ञान न था । उसकी स्त्री का नाम अरुन्धती था । वह पतिव्रता और चन्द्रमा के समान सुन्दरी थी और उसी अरुन्धती के समान विद्या, कर्म, कान्ति, धन, चेष्टा और पराक्रम उसका भी था और चैतन्यता अर्थात् ज्ञान और सबलक्षण एक समान थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह आकाश की अरुन्धती थी और यह भूमि की अरुन्धती थी! एक काल में वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण पर्वत के शिखर पर बैठा था । वह स्थान सुन्दर हरे तृणों से शोभायमान था एक दिन एक अति सुन्दर राजा नाना प्रकार के भूषणों से भूषित परिवार सहित उस पर्वत के निकट शिकार खेलने के निमित्त चला जाता था । उसके शीश पर दिव्य चमर होता ऐसा शोभा देता था मानो चन्द्रमा की किरणें प्रसर रही हैं और शिर पर अनेक प्रकार के छत्रों की छाया मानों रूपे का आकाश विदित होता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रत्नमणि के भूषण पहिरे हुए मण्डलेस्वर उसके साथ थे और हस्ती, घोड़े रथ और पैदल चारों प्रकार की सेना जो आगे चली जाती थी उनकी धूलि बादल होकर स्थित हुई निदान नौबत नगारे बजते हुए राजा की सवारी जाती देख के वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण मन में चिन्तवन करने लगा कि राजा को बड़ा सुख प्राप्त होता है, क्योंकि सब सौभाग्य से राजा सम्पन्न होता है । इस प्रकार राज्य मुझको भी प्राप्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब तो वह यह इच्छा करने लगा कि मैं कब दिशाओं को जीतूँगा और मेरे यश से कब दशों दिशा पूर्ण होंगी ऐसे छत्र मेरे शिर पर कब ढुरेंगे और चारों प्रकार की सेना मेरे आगे कब चलेगी । सुन्दर मन्दिरों में सुन्दरी स्त्रियों के साथ मैं कब बिलास करूँगा और मन्द मन्द शीतल पवन सुगन्धता के साथ कब स्पर्श होगा । हे लीले! जब इस प्रकार ब्राह्मण ने संकल्प को धारण किया और जो अपने स्वकर्म थे सो भी करता रहा कि इतने ही में उसको जरावस्था प्राप्त हुई । जैसे कमल के ऊपर बरफ पड़ता है तो कुम्हिला जाता है वैसे ही ब्राह्मण का शरीर कुम्हिला गया और मृत्यु का समय निकट आया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब उसकी स्त्री भर्ता की मृत्युनिकट देखके कष्टवान् हुई तो उसने मेरी आराधना, जैसे तूने की है, की और भर्त्ता की अजर अमरता को दुर्लभ जानके मुझसे वर माँगा कि हे देवि! मुझको यह बर दे कि जब मेरा भर्त्ता मृतक हो तब इसका जीव बाह्य न जावे । तब मैंने कहा ऐसा ही होगा । हे लीले! जब बहुत काल व्यतीत हुआ तो ब्राह्मण मृतक हुआ पर उसका जीव मन्दिर में ही रहा । जैसे मन्दिर में आकाश रहता है वैसे ही मन्दिर में रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जब वह आकाश रूप हो गया तब उसकी पुर्यष्टक में जो राजा का दृढ़ संकल्प था इसलिये जैसे बीज से अंकुर निकल आता है वैसे ही वह संकल्प आन फुरा और उससे वह अपने को त्रिलोकी का राजा और परम सौभाग्य सम्पन्न देखने लगा कि दशों दिशा मेरे यश से पूर्ण हो रही हैं; मानो यशरूपी चन्द्रमा की यह पूर्णमासी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे प्रकाश अन्धकार को नाश करता है वैसे ही वह शत्रुरूपी अन्धकार का नाशकर्त्ता प्रकाश हुआ और ब्राह्मणों के चरणों का सिंहासन हुआ अर्थात् ब्राह्मणों को बहुत पूजने लगा । निदान अर्थियों को कल्पवृक्ष और स्त्रियों को कामदेव और स्त्रियों को कामदेव इत्यादिक जो सात्विकी और राजसी गुण हैं उनसे सम्पन्न हुआ । पर उसकी स्त्री उसको मृतक दैखके बहुत शोकवान् हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जेठ आषाढ़ की मञ्जरी सूख जाती है वेसे ही वह सूख गई और शरीर को छोड़ के अन्तवाहक शरीर से अपने भर्त्ता को वैसे ही जा मिली जैसे नदी समुद्र को जा मिलती है और ब्राह्मण के पुत्र धन संयुक्त अपने गृह में रहे । उस ब्राह्मण को मृतक हुए अब आठ दिन हुए हैं कि वही वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण तेरा भर्त्ता राजा पद्म हुआ । अरुन्धती उसकी स्त्री तू लीला हुई । जितना कुछ आकाश, पर्वत, समुद्र, पृथ्वी और त्रिलोकी है सो वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण के अन्तःपुर में एक कोने में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ तुमको आठ दिन व्यतीत हुए हैं और अभी सूतक भी नहीं गया पर यहाँ तुमने साठ सहस्त्र वर्ष राज्य करके नाना प्रकारके सुन्दर भोग भोगे हैं । हे लीले! जिस प्रकार तूने जन्म लिया है सो मैंने सब कहा है । पर वह क्या है? सब भ्रममात्र है । जितना कुछ जगत् तुमको भासता है सो आभासमात्र है संकल्प से फुरता है वास्तव से कुछ नहीं है हे लीले! जो यह जगत् सत् न हुआ तो इसकी स्मृति कैसे सत्य हो । तुम हम और सब उसी ब्राह्मण के मन्दिर में स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला बोली, हे देवि! तुम्हारे वचन को मैं असत् कैसे कहूँ? पर जो तुम कहती हो कि उस ब्राह्मण का जीव अपने गृह में ही रहा; वहाँ हम तुम बैठे हैं और देश देशान्तर, पर्वत, समुद्र, लोक और लोकपालक सब जगत् उसी ही गृह में है तो वह उसमें समाते कैसे हैं? ये वचन तुम्हारे ऐसे कोई कहे कि सरसों के दाने में उन्मत्त हाथी बाँधे हुए हैं; सिहों के साथ मच्छर युद्ध करते हैं; कमल के डोड़े में सुमेरु पर्वत आया है; कमल पर बैठकर भ्रमर रस पान कर गया और स्वप्न में मेघ गर्जता है, चित्रामणि के मोर नाचते हैं और जाग्रत की मूर्त्ति के ऊपर लिखा हुआ मोर मेघ को गर्जता देखके नृत्य करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे ये सब असम्भव वार्ता हैं वैसे ही तुम्हारा कहना मुझको असम्भव भासता है । देवी बोली, हे लीले! यह मैंने तुझसे झूठ नहीं कहा । हमारा कहना कदाचित् असत् नहीं, क्योंकि यह आदि परमात्मा की नीति है कि महापुरुष असत् नहीं कहते । हम तो धर्म के प्रतिपादन करनेवाली हैं; जहाँ धर्म की हानि होती है वहाँ हम धर्म प्रतिपादन करती हैं और जो हम धर्म का प्रतिपादन न करें तो धर्म को और कैसे मानें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जैसे सोये हुए के स्वप्न में त्रिलोकी भास आती है । सो अन्तःकरण में ही होता है और स्वप्न से जाग्रत होती है वैसे ही मरना भी जान । जब जहाँ मृतक होता है वही जीव पुर्यष्टक आकाश रूप हो जाता है और फिर वासना के अनुसार उसको जगत् भास आता है । जैसे स्वप्न में जगत् भास आता है वह क्या रूप है?आकाश रूप ही है वैसे ही इसको भी जान । हे लीले! यह सब जगत् तेरे उसी अन्तःपुर में है, क्योंकि जगत् चित्ताकाश में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आदर्श में प्रतिबिम्ब होता है वैसे ही चित्त में जगत है और आकाश रूप है, इससे जो चित्त अन्तःपुरमें हुआ तो जगत् भी हुआ । हे लीले! यह जगत् जो तुझको भासता है सो आकाशरूप है । जैसे स्वप्न और संकल्प नगर और कथा के अर्थ भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी है और जैसे मृगतृष्णा का जल भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी जान । हे लीले! वास्तव में कोई पदार्थ उपजा नहीं भ्रम से सब भासते हैं । जैसे स्वप्न में स्वप्नान्तर फिर उससे और स्वप्ना दीखता है वैसे ही तुमको भी यह सृष्टि भ्रम से भासी है । हे लीले! यह जगत् आत्मरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ चिद्*अणु है वहाँ जगत् भी है परन्तु क्या रूप है, आभासरूप है । जैसे वह आकाशरूप है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी आकाशरुप है । जिस प्रकार यह चेतता है उस प्रकार हो भासता है इससे संकल्पमात्र है । जैसे स्वप्नपुर भासता है और जैसे संकल्पनगर होता है वैसे ही यह जगत् है । जैसे मरुस्थल की नदी के तरंग भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भासता है । इससे कल्पना त्याग दो । इतना सुन फिर लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! उस वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण को मरे आठ दिन बीते हैं और हमको यहाँ साठ सहस्त्र वर्ष बीते है यह वार्त्ता कैसे सत् जानिये? थोड़े काल में बड़ा काल कैसे हुआ? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जैसे थोड़े देश में बहुत देश आते हैं वैसे ही काल में बहुत काल भी आता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अहन्ता ममता आदिक जितना कुछ जगत् है सो आभासमात्र है  उसे क्रम से सुन । जब जीव मृतक होताहै तब मूर्छा होती है फिर मूर्छा से चैतन्यता फुर आती है, उसमें यह भासता है कि यह आधार है तो यह आधेय है; यह मेरा हाथ है; यह मेरा शरीर है; यह मेरा पिता है; इसका मैं पुत्र हूँ; अब इतने वर्ष का मैं हुआ; ये मेरे बान्धव है; इनके साथ मैं स्नेह करता हूँ; यह मेरा गृह है और यह मेरा कुल चिरकाल का चला आता है । मरने के अनन्तर इतने क्रम को देखता है । हे लीले! जिस प्रकार वह देखता है वैसे ही यह भी जान ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक क्षण में और का और भासने लगता है । यह जगत् चैतन्य का किञ्चन है । जैसे चेतन संवित् में चैत्यता होती है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी भासता है और जैसे स्वप्न में दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्य तीनों भासते हैं वैसे ही आत्मसत्ता में यह जगत् किञ्चन होता है और भ्रम से भासता है, वास्तव में नानात्व कुछ हुआ नहीं । जैसे स्वप्न में कारण बिना नाना प्रकार का जगत् भासता है वैसे ही परलोक में नाना प्रकार का जगत् कारण बिना ही भासता है सो आकाशरूप है और मनके भ्रम से भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी मन के भ्रम से भासता है । स्वप्न जगत्, परलोक जगत् और जाग्रत जगत् में भेद कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वह भ्रममात्र है वैसे ही यह भ्रममात्र है- वास्तव में कुछ उपजा नहीं । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग कुछ वास्तव नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् कुछ वास्तव नहीं असत् ही सत् की नाई भासता है । किसी कारण से उपजा नहीं इस कारण अविनाशी है । हे लीले! जैसे चयोन्मुखत्व हुए चेतन आकाशरूप भासता है वैसे ही चैत्यता में चेतन आकाश है क्योंकि कुछ हुआ नहीं । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग होता है तो वह तरंग कुछ जल से इतर है नहीं, जल ही है, वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् कुछ इतर नहीं बल्कि जल में तरंग की नाईं भी आत्मा में जगत् नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शश के शृंग असत् हैं वैसे ही जगत् असत् है-कुछ उपजा नहीं । हे लीले! जब जीव मृतक होता है तब उसको देश, काल, क्रिया, उत्पत्ति, नाश, कुटुम्ब, शरीर, वर्ष आदिक नानारूप भासते हैं पर वे सब आभास रूप हैं । जिस प्रकार क्षण क्षण में इतने भास आते  हैं वैसे ही कारण बिना यह जगत् भासित है तो दृश्य और दृष्टा भी कोई न हुआ । देश काल क्रिया द्रव्य इन्द्रियाँ, प्राण, मन और बुद्धि सब भ्रम से भासते हैं । आत्मा उपाधि से रहित आकाशरूप है और उसके प्रमोद से जगत्*भ्रम उदय हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! भ्रम में क्या नहीं होता? जैसे एक रात्रि में हरिश्चन्द्र को द्वादशवर्ष भ्रम से भासे थे वैसे ही यहाँ भी थोड़े काल में बहुत काल भासा है । दो अवस्था में और का और भासता है । स्वप्न में और का और भासता है और उन्मत्तता से भी और का और भासता है । अभोक्ता आपको भोक्ता मानता है और भ्रम से उत्साह और शोक को इकट्ठा देखता है । किसी को उत्साह होता है और स्वप्न में मृतक भाव शोक को देखता है । बिछड़ा हुआ स्वप्न में मिला देखता है और जो मिला सो आपको बिछुड़ा जानता है । काल और है । भ्रम करके और काल देखता है । इससे देखो यह सब भ्रमरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे भ्रम से यह भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी भ्रम से भासता है परन्तु ब्रह्म से इतर कुछ नहीं । इससे न बन्ध है और न मोक्ष है । जैसे मिरच में तीक्ष्णता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् है । जैसे थम्भे में पुतलियाँ होती हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् है और जैसे थम्भे में पुतलियाँ कुछ हुई नहीं ज्यों का त्यों है और शिल्पी के मन में पुतलियाँ हैं वैसे ही ब्रह्म में जगत् है नहीं, पर मनरूपी शिल्पी में जगत्*रूपी पुतलियाँ कल्पी है । आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों नित्य, शुद्ध, अज, अमर अपने आपमें स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विश्रान्तिवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली हे लीले! जब जीव को मृत्यु से मूर्छा होती है तब शीघ्र ही उसको फिर कुछ जन्म और देश, काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य और अपना परिवार आदि नाना प्रकार का जगत् भास आता है पर वास्तव में कुछ नहीं -स्मृति भी असत् है । एक स्मृति अनुभव से होती है और एक स्मृति अनुभव बिना भी होती है पर दोनों स्मृति मिथ्या हैं । जैसे स्वप्न में अपना देह देखता है तो वह अनुभव असत् है, क्योंकि वह कुछ अपने मरने की स्मृति से नहीं भासा और उस मरण की स्मृति भौ असत् है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वप्न में कोई पदार्थ देखा तो जाग्रत में-उसको स्मरण करना भी असत् है, क्योंकि वास्तव में कुछ हुआ नहीं । इससे यह जगत् अकारणरूप है और जो है सो चिदाकाश ब्रह्मरूप है । न कुछ विदूरथ की सृष्टि सत् है और न यह सृष्टि सत् है-सब संकल्पमात्र है ।इतना सुन लीला ने पूछा हे देवि! जो यह सृष्टि भ्रममात्र है तो वह जो विदूरथ की सृष्टि है सो इस सृष्टि के संस्कार से हुई है और यह सृष्टि उस ब्राह्मण और ब्राह्मण की स्मृति संस्कार से हुई है तो ब्राह्मण और ब्राह्मणी की सृष्टि किसकी स्मृति से हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! वह जो वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण की सृष्टि है सो ब्राह्मण के संकल्प से हुई और ब्राह्मण ब्रह्मा में फुरा है, परन्तु वास्तव में ब्रह्मा भी कुछ नहीं हुआ तो उसको सृष्टि क्या कहूँ यह जितना कुछ सृष्टि है सो उसी ब्राह्मण के मन्दिर में है, वास्तव से कुछ हुई नहीं सब संकल्परुप है और मन के फुरने से भासती है । जैसे जैसे संकल्प फुरता है वैसे होकर भासता है । यह सृष्टि जो तेरे भर्त्ता को भासि आई है वह संकल्प से भासि आई है । थोड़े काल में बहुत भ्रम होकर भासता है । लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! जहाँ ब्राह्मण को मृतक हुए आठ दिन व्यतीत हुए हैं उस सृष्टि को हम किस प्रकार देखें? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जब तू योगाभ्यास करे तब देखे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अभ्यास बिना देखने की सामर्थ्य न होगी, क्योंकि वह सृष्टि चिदाकाश में फुरती है । जब तू चिदाकाश में अभ्यास करके प्राप्त होगी तब तुझ को सब सृष्टि भासि आवेगी । वह जो सृष्टि है सो और के संकल्प में है जब उसके संकल्प में प्रवेश करे तो उसकी सृष्टि भासे, अन्यथा नहीं भासती । जैसे एक के स्वप्न को दूसरा नहीं जान सकता वैसे ही और की सृष्टि नहीं भासती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तू अन्तवाहकरूप हो तब वह सृष्टि देखे । जब तक आधिभौतिक स्थूल पञ्चतत्त्वों के शरीर में अभ्यास है तब तक उसको न देख सकेगी, क्योंकि निराकार को निराकार ग्रहण करता है आकार नहीं ग्रहण कर सकता । इससे यह आधिभौतिक देह भ्रम है इसको त्यागकर चिदाकाश में स्थित हो । जैसे पक्षी आलय को त्याग कर आकाश में उड़ता है और जहाँ इच्छा होती है वहाँ चला जाता है वैसे ही चित्त को एकाग्र करके स्थूल शरीर को त्याग दे और योग अभ्यास कर आत्मसत्ता में स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आधिभौतिक को त्यागकर अभ्यास के बल से चिदाकाश में स्थित होगी तब आवरण से रहित होगी और फिर जहाँ इच्छा करेगी वहाँ चली जावेगी और जो कुछ देखा चाहेगी वह देखेगी । हे लीले! हम सदा उस चिदाकाश में स्थित हैं । हमारा वपु चिदाकाश है इस कारण हमको कोई आवरण रोक नही सकता हमसे उदारों की सदा स्वरूप में स्थिति है और हम सदा निरावरण हैं कोई कार्य हमको आवरण नहीं कर सकता, हम स्वइच्छित हैं-जहाँ जाया चाहें वहाँ जाते हैं और सदा अन्तवाहक रूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तू जब तक आधिभौतिकरूप है तब तक वह सृष्टि तुझको नहीं भासती और तू वहाँ जा भी नहीं सकती । हे लीले! अपना ही संकल्प सृष्टि है । उसमें जब तक चित्त की वृत्ति लगी है उस काल में यह अपना शरीर ही नहीं भासता तो और का कैसे भासे? जब तुझको अन्तवाहकता का दृढ़ अभ्यास हो और आधिभौतिक स्थूल शरीर की ओर से वैराग्य हो तब आधिभौतिकता मिट जावेगी, क्योंकि आगे ही सब सृष्टि अन्तवाहकरूप है पर संकल्प की दृढ़ता से आधिभौतिक भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल दृढ़ शीतलता से बरफरूप हो जाता है वैसे ही अन्तवाहकता से आधिभौतिक हो जाते हैं-प्रमादरूप संकल्प वास्तव में कुछ हुआ नहीं । जब वही संकल्प उलट कर सूक्ष्म अन्तवाहक की ओर आता है तब आधिभौतिकता मिट जाती है और अन्तवाहकता आ उदय होती है । जब इस प्रकार तुझको निरावरणरूप उदय होगा तब देखने में और जानने में कुछ यत्न न होगा । साकार से निराकार का ग्रहण नहीं कर सकता । निराकार की एकता निराकार से ही होती है-अन्यथा नहीं होती । जब तू अन्तवाहकरूप होगी तब उसकी संकल्प सृष्टि में तेरा प्रवेश होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! यह जगत् संकल्परुप भ्रममात्र है, वास्तव में कुछ हुआ नहीं, एक अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता अपने आप में स्थित है और द्वैत कुछ नहीं । लीला बोली, हे देवि! जो एक अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता है तो कलना यह दूसरी वस्तु क्या है सो कहो? देवी बोली, हे लीले । जैसे स्वर्ण में भूषण कुछ वस्तु नहीं, जैसे सीपी में रूपा दूसरी वस्तु कुछ नहीं और जैसे रस्सी में सर्प दूसरी वस्तु नहीं वैसे ही कलना भी कुछ दूसरी वस्तु नहीं है एक अद्वैत आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है;

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें नानात्व भासता है पर वह भ्रममात्र है-वास्तव में अपना आप एक अनुभव सत्ता है । इतना सुन फिर लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! जो एक अनुभवसत्ता और मेरा अपना आप है तो मैं इतना काल क्यों भ्रमती रही? देवी बोली, हे लीले! तू अविचाररूप भ्रम से भ्रमती रही है । विचार करने से भ्रम शान्त हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भ्रम और विचार भी दोनों तेरे हौ स्वरूप हैं और तुझसे ही उपजे हैं । जब तुझको अपना विचार होगा तब भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा । जैसे दीपक के प्रकाश से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है वैसे ही विचार से द्वैतभ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा और जैसे रस्सी के जाने से सर्पभ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है और सीप के जाने से रूप भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है वैसे ही आत्मा के जाने से आधिभौतिक भ्रम शान्त हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विज्ञानाभ्यासवर्  न

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! जितने कुछ शरीर तुझको भासते हैं सो सब स्वप्नपुर की नाईं हैं । जैसे स्वप्न में शरीर भासता है, पर जब निज स्वरूप में स्मृति होती है तब स्वप्न का शरीर सत्य नहीं भासता । जैसे संकल्प के त्यागने से संकल्परूप शरीर नहीं भासता । वैसे ही बोधकाल में यह शरीर भी नहीं भासता! जैसे मनोराज के त्यागने से मनोराज का शरीर नहीं भासता वैसे ही यह शरीर भी नहीं भासता । जब स्वरूप का ज्ञान होगा तब यह भी वास्तव न भासेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वरूप स्मरण होने पर स्वप्न शरीर शान्त होता है वैसे ही वासना के शान्त होने पर जाग्रत शरीर भी शान्त हो जाता है । जैसे स्वप्न का देह जागने से असत् होता है वैसे ही जाग्रत शरीर की भावना त्यागने से यह भी असत् भासता है । इसके नष्ट होने पर अन्तवाहक देह उदय होवेगा । जैसे स्वप्न में राग द्वेष होता है और जब पदार्थों की वासना बोध से निर्वीज होती है तब उनसे मुक्त होता है वैसे ही जिस पुरुष की वासना जाग्रत पदार्थों में नष्ट हुई है सो पुरुष जीवन्मुक्त पद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और यदि उसमें फिर भी वासना दृष्ट आवे तो वह वासना भी निर्वासना है । सो सर्व कल्पनाओं से रहित है उसका नाम सत्तासामान्य है । हे लीले! जिस पुरुष ने वासना रोकी है और ज्ञाननिद्रा से आवर्या हुआ है उसको सुषुप्तिरूप जान । उसकी वास ना सुषुप्ति है और जिसकी वासना प्रकट है और जाग्रतरूप से विचरता है उसको अधिक मोह से आवर्या जानिये । जो पुरुष चेष्टा करता दृष्टि आता है और जिसकी अन्तःकरण की वासना नष्ट हुई है उसको तुरिया जान ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जो पुरुष प्रत्यक्ष चेष्टा करता है और अन्तःकरण की वासना से रहित है वह जीवन्मुक्त है । जिस पुरुष का चित्त सत्पद को प्राप्त हुआ है उसको जगत् की वासना नष्ट हो जाती है और जो वासना फुरती भासती है तो भी सत्य जानके नहीं फुरती । जब शरीर की वासना नष्ट होती है तब आधिभौतिकता नष्ट हो जाती है और अन्तवाहकता आन प्राप्त होती है । जैसे बरफ की पुतली सूर्य के तेज से जलरूप हो जाती है वैसे ही आधिभौतिकता क्षीण होकर अन्तवाहकता प्राप्त होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आन्तवाहकता प्राप्त होती है तब शरीर आभासमय चित्*रूप होता है और अपने जन्मान्तरों से व्यतीत सृष्टिका सब ज्ञान हो आता है । तब वह जहाँ जाने की इच्छा करता है वहाँ जा प्राप्त होता है और यदि किसी सिद्ध के मिलने अथवा किसी के देखने की इच्छा करे सो सब कुछ सिद्ध होता है, परन्तु अन्तवाहक बिना शक्ति नहीं होती जब इस देह से तेरा अहंभाव उठेगा तब सब जगत् तुझको प्रत्यक्ष भासेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जब आधिभौतिक शरीर की वासना नष्ट होती है तब अन्तवाहक देह होती है और जब अन्तवाहक में वृत्ति स्थित होती है तब और के संकल्प की सृष्टि भासती है । इससे तू वासना घटाने का यत्न कर । जब वासना नष्ट होगी तब तू जीवन्मुक्त पदको प्राप्त होगी । हे लीले!जबतक तुझको पूर्ण बोध नहीं प्राप्त होगा तब तू अपनी इस देह को यहाँ स्थापन कर वह सृष्टि चलकर देख ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अन्तवाहक शरीर से मांसमय स्थूल देह का व्यवहार नहीं सिद्ध होता वैसे ही स्थूल देह से सूक्ष्म कार्य नहीं होता । इससे तू अन्तवाहक शरीर का अभ्यास कर । जब अभ्यास करेगी तब वह सृष्टि देखने को समर्थ होगी हे लीले! जैसे अनुभवमें स्थित होती है सो मैंने तुझसे कही । यह वार्त्ता बालक भी जानते हैं कि यह वर और शाप की नाईं नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अपना आप ही अभ्यास करेगी तब बोध की प्राप्ति होगी । हे लीले! सब जगत् अन्तवाहकरूप है अर्थात् संकल्परूप है अर्थात् संकल्परूप और अबोध रूप है । संकल्प के अभ्यास से आधिभौतिक उत्पन्न हुआ है, इससे संसार की वासना दृढ़ हुई है और जन्म मरण आदि विकार चित्त में भासते हैं । जीव न मरता है और न जन्मता है । जैसे स्वप्न में जन्म मरण भासते हैं और जैसे संकल्प से भ्रम भासता है वैसे ही जन्म मरण भ्रम से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तुम आत्मपद का अभ्यास करोगी तब यह विकार मिट जावेगा और आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होगी । लीला ने पूछा हे देवि! तुमने मुझसे परम निर्मल उपदेश किया है जिसके जानने से दृश्य विसूचिका निवृत्त होती है, पर वह अभ्यास क्या है, बोध का साधन कैसे होता है, अभ्यास पुष्ट कैसे होता है और पुष्ट होने से फल क्या होता है? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जो कुछ कोई करता है सो अभ्यास बिना सिद्ध नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सबका साधक अभ्यास है । इससे तू ब्रह्म का अभ्यास कर । हे लीले! चित्त में आत्मपद की चिन्तना, कथन, परस्पर बोध, प्राणों की चेष्टा और आत्मपद के मनन को ब्रह्माभ्यास कहते हैं! बुद्धि मान् चिन्तना किसको कहते हैं सो भी सुन । शास्त्र और गुरु से जो महावाक्य श्रवण किये हैं उनको युक्तिपूर्वक, विचारना और कथन करना चिन्तना कहाता है । शिष्यो को उपदेश करना, परस्पर बोध करना और निर्णय करके निश्चय करना, इन तीनों के परायण रहने को बुद्धिमान् ब्रह्म अभ्यास कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन पुरुषों के पाप अन्त को प्राप्त हुए हैं और पुण्य बचे हैं वे रागद्वेष से मुक्त हुये हैं, उनको तू ब्रह्मसेवक जान । हे लीले! जिन पुरुषों को रात्रि दिन अध्यात्म शास्त्र के चिन्तन में व्यतीत होते हैं और वासना को नहीं प्राप्त होते उनको ब्रह्माभ्यासी जान-वे ब्रह्माभ्यास में स्थित हैं । हे लीले! जिनकी भोगवासना क्षीण हुई है और संसार के अभाव की भावना करते हैं वे विरक्तचित्त महात्मा पुरुष भव्यमूर्ति शीघ्र ही आत्मपद को प्राप्त होते हैं और जिनकी बुद्धि वैराग्यरूपी रंग से रँगी है और आत्मानन्द की ओर वृत्ति धावती है ऐसे उदार आत्माओं को ब्रह्माभ्यासी कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जिन पुरुषोंने जगत् का अत्यन्त अभाव जाना है कि यह आदि से उत्पन्न नहीं हुआ और दृश्य को असत् जानके त्यागते हैं, परमतत्त्व को सत्य जानते हैं और इस युक्ति से अभ्यास करते हैं वे ब्रह्माभ्यासी कहते हैं । जिस पुरुष को दृश्य की असम्भवता का बोध हुआ है और इस बुद्धि का भी जो अभाव करके परमात्मपद में प्राप्ति करते हैं सो ब्रह्माभ्यासी कहाते हैं । हे लीले! दृश्य के अभाव जाने बिना राग और द्वेष निवृत्त नहीं होते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रागद्वेष बुद्धि इस लोक में दुःखों को प्राप्त करती है और जिसको दृश्य की असम्भव बुद्धि प्राप्त हुई है उसको यज्ञ अर्थात् परमात्मतत्त्व का ज्ञान प्राप्त होता है । जब उस पद में दृढ़ अभ्यास होता है तब परमानन्द निर्वाण पद को प्राप्त होता है और जो जगत् के अभाव के निमित्त यत्न करता है वह प्राकृत है । हे लीले! बोध का साधन अभ्यास है, अभ्यास शास्त्र से होता है, प्रयत्न से पुष्ट होता है और पुष्ट होने से आत्मतत्त्व की प्राप्ति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जिनको ब्रह्माभ्यासी वा ब्रह्म के सेवक कहते हैं वे तीन प्रकार के हैं-एक उत्तम दूसरे मध्यम और तीसरे प्रकृत । उत्तम अभ्यासी वह है जिसको बोधकला उत्पन्न हुई है और दृश्य का असम्भव बोध हुआ है जिसको दृश्य का असम्भव बोध हुआ है पर बोधकला नहीं उपजी और वह उसके अभ्यास में है वह मध्यम है । जिसको दृश्य का असम्भव बोध नहीं हुआ और सदा यही हृदय में रहता है कि दृश्य का असम्भव हो यह प्राकृत है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जिस प्रकार मैंने तुझको अभ्यास कहा है वैसे ही अभ्यास करने से तू परमपद को प्राप्त होगी। इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसे अज्ञानरूपी निद्रा में जीव शयन कर रहा है, उससे जगत् को नाना प्रकार से देखता है वैसे ही अविद्यारूपी निद्रा में विवेकरूपी वचनों के जल की वर्षा करके जब देवी ने लीला को जगाया तब उसकी अज्ञानरूपी निद्रा ऐसे नष्ट हो गई जैसे शरत्काल में मेघ का कुहड़ा नष्ट हो जाता है । वाल्मीकिजी बोले, जब इस प्रकार मुनीश्वर ने कहा तो सायंकाल का समय हुआ और सर्व सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके स्नान को गई और जब सूर्य की किरणें उदय हुई तब फिर सब आ स्थित हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देहाकाशमागमन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार अर्द्धरात्रि के समय देवी और लीला का संवाद हुआ । उस समय सब लोग और सहेलियाँ बाहर पड़ी सोती थीं और लीला का भर्त्ता फूलों में दबा हुआ था । उसके पास दिव्य वस्त्र पहिरे हुए चन्द्रमा की कान्ति के समान सुन्दर देवियाँ सब कलनाओं को त्यागके और अंगों को संकोचकर ऐसी समाधि में स्थित भईं मानो रत्न के थम्भ से पुतलियाँ उत्कीर्ण किये स्थित

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्तःपुर भी उनके प्रकाश से प्रकाशमान हुआ और वे ऐसी शोभा देती थीं मानो कागज के ऊपर मूर्तियाँ लिखी हैं । इस प्रकार सब दृश्य कल्पना को त्याग के निर्विकल्प समाधि में स्थित हुई । जैसे कल्पवृक्ष की लता दूसरी ऋतु के आने से अगले रस को त्याग के दूसरी ऋतु के रस को अंगीकार करती है वैसे ही वे सब दृश्यभ्रम को त्याग के आत्मतत्व में स्थित हुईं और अंहसत्ता से आदि से लेकर उनका दृश्यभ्रम शान्त हो गया । दृश्य रूपी पिशाच के शान्त होने पर जैसे शरत्काल का आकाश निर्मल होता है वैसे ही वे निर्मलभाव को प्राप्त हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जगत् शश के शृंग की नाईं असत् है । जो आदि न हो अन्त भी न रहे और वर्तमान में दृष्टि आवे वह असत् जानिये । जैसे मृगतृष्णा का जल असत्य है वैसे ही यह जगत भी असत्य है । ऐसे जब स्वभावसत्ता उनके हृदय में स्थित हुई तब अन्य सृष्टि के देखने का जो संकल्प था सो आन फुरा । उस फुरने से वे आकाशरूप देह से चिदाकाश में उड़ीं और सूर्य और चन्द्रमा के मण्डलों को लाँघकर दूर से दूर जाकर अन्त योजनपर्यन्त स्थान लाँघे । फिर भूतों की सृष्टि देखी उसमें प्रवेश किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आकाशगमनवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार परस्पर हाथ पकड़कर वे दूर से दूर गईं मानो एक ही आसन पर दोनों चली जाती हैं । जहाँ मेघों के स्थान और अग्नि और पवन के वेग नदियों की नाईं चलते थे और जहाँ निर्मल आकाश था वहाँ से भी आगे गई । कहीं चन्द्रमा और सूर्य का प्रकाश ही न था और कहीं चन्द्रमा और सूर्य प्रकाशमान थे; कहीं देवता विमानों पर आरूढ़ थे; कहीं सिद्ध उड़ते थे और कहीं विद्याधर, किन्नर और गन्धर्व गान करते थे । कहीं सृष्टि उत्पन्न होती; कहीं प्रलय होती और कहीं शिखाधारी तारे उपद्रव करते उदय हुए थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं प्राण अपने व्यवहार में लगे हुए; कहीं अनेक महापुरुष ध्यान में स्थित; कहीं हस्ति, पशु-पक्षी और देत्य-डाकिनी विचरतें और योगनियाँ लीला करती थीं । कहीं अन्धे गूँगे रहते थे, कहीं गीध पक्षी; सिंह और घोड़े के मुखवाले गण विचरते और कहीं गीध पक्षी वरुण,कुबेर, इन्द्र, यमादिक लोकपाल बैठे थे । कहीं बड़े पर्वत सुमेरु, मंदराचल आदिक स्थित कहीं अनेक योजन पर्यन्त वृक्ष ही चले जाते; कहीं अनेक योजन पर्यन्त अविनाशी प्रकाश; कहीं अनेक योजन पर्यन्त अविनाशी अन्धकार; कहीं जल से पूर्ण स्थान; कहीं सुन्दर पर्वतों पर गंगा के प्रवाह चले जाते और कहीं सुन्दर बगीचे, बावड़ी ताल और उनमें कमल लगे हुए थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं भूत भविष्यत् होता, कहीं कल्पवृक्षों के वन, कहीं अनन्त चिन्तामणि; कहीं शून्य स्थान; कहीं देवता और देत्यों के बड़े युद्ध होते और नक्षत्रचक्र फिरते और कहीं प्रलय होता था । कहीं देवता विमानों में फिरते ; कहीं स्वामिकार्तिक के रक्खे हुए मोरों के समूह विचरते; कहीं कुक्कुट आदि पक्षी विद्याधरों के वाहन विचरते और कहीं यम के वाहन महिषों के समूह विचरते थे । कहीं पाषाण संयुक्त पर्वत;कहीं भैरव के गण नृत्य करते; कहीं विद्युत चमकती; कहीं कल्पतरु कहीं मन्द-मन्द शीतल पवन सुगन्ध समेत चलती और कहीं पर्वत रत्न और मणि शोभते थे । निदान इसी प्रकार अनेक जगज्जाल उनदेवियों ने देखे । जीवरूपी मच्छड़ त्रिलोकरूपी गूलर के फलों में देखे । इसके अनन्तर उन्होंने भूमण्डल को देख के महीतल में प्रवेश किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भूलोकगमनवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! तब देवियों ने भूतल ग्राम में आकर ब्रह्माण्ड खप्परमें प्रवेश में किया । वह ब्रह्माण्ड त्रिलोकरूपी कमल है और उसकी अष्ट पंखुड़ि याँ हैं । उसमें पर्वतरूपी डोड़ा है; चेतनता सुगन्ध है और नदियाँ समुद्र अम्बुकगण हैं । जब रात्रिरूपी भँवरे उस पर आन विराजते हैं तब वे कमल सकुचाय जाते हैं वे पातालरूपी कीचड़ में लगे हैं; पत्ररूपी मनुष्य देवता हैं; दैत्य राक्षस उसके कण्टक हैं और डोडा उसका शेषनाग है । जब वह हिलता है तब भूचाल होता है और दिनकर से प्रकाशता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसका विस्तार इस प्रकार है कि एक लाख योजन जम्बूद्वीप है और उसके परे दुगुना खारा समुद्र है । जैसे हाथ का कंकण होता है वैसे ही उस जल से वह द्वीप आवरण किया है । उससे आगे उससे दुगुनी पृथ्वी है जिसका नाम कुशद्वीप है और उससे दूने घृत के समुद्र से वेष्टित है । उसके आगे उससे दूनी पृथ्वी का नाम क्रौंचद्वीप है वह अपने से दूने दधि के समुद्र से वेष्टित है । फिर शाल्मली द्वीप है और उससे दूना मधु का समुद्र उसके चारों ओर है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर प्लक्षद्वीप है उससे दूना इक्षुरस का समुद्र है । फिर उससे दूना पुष्करद्वीप है और उससे दूना मीठे जल का समुद्र उसे घेरे है । इस प्रकार सप्त समुद्र हैं । उससे परे दशकोटि योजन कञ्चन की पृथ्वी प्रकाशमान है और उससे आगे लोकालोक पर्वत हैं और उन पर बड़ा शून्य वन है । उससे परे एक बड़ा समुद्र है । समुद्र से परे दशगुणी अग्नि है; अग्नि से परे दशगुणी वायु है; वायु से परे दशगुणा आकाश है और आकाश से परे लक्ष योजन पर्यन्त घनरूप ब्रह्माण्ड का कन्ध है । उसको देख के दोनों फिर आईं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सिद्धदर्शनहेतुकथ

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! वहाँ से फिर उन्होंने वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण और अरुन्धती का मण्डल, ग्राम और नगर को देखा कि शोभा जाती रही है । जैसे कमलों पर धूल की वर्षा हो और कमल की शोभा जाती रहे; जैसे वन को अग्नि लगे और वन लक्ष्मी जाती रहे; जैसे अगस्त्य मुनि ने समुद्र को पान कर लिया था और समुद्र की शोभा जाती रही थी; जैसे तेल और बाती के पूर्ण होने से दीपक के प्रकाश का अभाव हो जाता और जैसे वायु के चलने से मेघ का अभाव होता है वैसे ही ग्राम की शोभा का अभाव देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ प्रथम शोभा थी सो सब नष्ट हो गई थी और दासियाँ रुदन करती थीं । तब लीला रानी को जिसने चिरकाल तप और ज्ञान का अभ्यास किया था; यह इच्छा उपजी कि मुझे और देवी को मेरे बान्धव देखें । तब लीला के सत्संकल्प से उसके बान्धवों ने उनको देखकर कहा कि यह वनदेवी गौरी और लक्ष्मी आई हैं इनको इनको नमस्कार करना चाहिए । वशिष्ठ के बड़े पुत्र ज्येष्ठ शर्मा ने फूलों से दोनों के चरण पूजे और कहा, हे देवि! तुम्हारी जय हो । यहाँ मेरे पिता और माता थे, अब वह दोनों काल के वश स्वर्ग को गये हैं इससे हम बहुत शोकवान् हुए हैं । हमको त्रैलोक शून्य भासते हैं और हम सब रुदन करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वृक्षों पर जो पक्षी रहते थे सो भी उनको मृतक देख के वन को चले गये; पर्वत की कन्दरा से पवनमानों रुदन करता आता है, और नदी जो वेग से आती है और तरंग उछलते हैं मानों वह भी रुदन करते हैं । कमलों पर जो जल के कण हैं मानों कमलों के नयनों से रुदन करके जल चलता है और दिशा से जो उष्ण पवन आता है मानों दिशा भी उष्ण श्वासें छोड़ती है । हे देवियों! हम सब शोक को प्राप्त हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम कृपा करके हमारा शोक निवृत्त करो, क्योंकि महापुरुषों का समागम निष्फल नही होता और उनका शरीर परोपकार के निमित्त है । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ज्येष्ठ शर्माने कहा तब लीला ने कृपा करके उसके शिर पर हाथ रक्खा और उसके हाथ रखते ही उसका सब ताप नष्ट हो गया । और जैसे ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ के दिनों में तपी हुई पृथ्वी मेघ की वर्षा होने से शीतल हो जाती है वैसे ही उसका अन्तः करण शीतल हुआ । जो वहाँ के निर्धन थे वह उनके दर्शन करने से लक्ष्मीवान् होकर शान्ति को प्राप्त हुए और शोक नष्ट हो गया और सूखे वृक्ष सफल हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन राम जी बोले, हे भगवन्! लीला ने अपने ज्येष्ठ शर्मा को मातारूप होकर दर्शन क्यों न दिया, इसका कारण मुझसे कहो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मसत्ता में जो स्पन्द संवेदन हुई है सो संवेदन भूतों का पिण्डाकार हो भासती है और वास्तव में आकाश रूप है भ्रान्ति से पृथ्वी आदिक भूत भासते हैं । जैसे बालक को छाया में भ्रम से वैताल भासता है वैसे ही संवेदन के फुरने से पृथिव्यादिक भूत भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में भ्रम से पिण्डाकार भासते हैं और जगने पर आकाशरूप भासते हैं वैसे भ्रम के नष्ट होने पर पृथ्वी आदि भूत आकाशरूप भासते हैं । जैसे स्वप्न के नगर स्वप्नकाल में अर्थाकार भासते हैं और अग्नि जलाती है पर जागने से सब शून्य होजाती है वैसे ही अज्ञान के निवृत्त होने से यह जगत् आकाशरुप हो जाता है ।जैसे मूर्छा में नाना प्रकार के नगर; परलोक जगत्; आकाश में तरुवरे और मुक्तमाला और नौका पर बैठे तट के वृक्ष चलते भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भ्रम से अज्ञानी को भासता है और ज्ञानवान् को सब चिदाकाश भासता है-जगत् की कल्पना कोई नहीं फुरती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे लीला उसको पुत्रभाव और अपने को मातृभाव कैसे देखती । उसका अहं और मम भाव नष्ट हो गया था । जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से अन्धकार नष्ट होता है वैसे ही लीला का अज्ञानभ्रम नष्ट हो गया था और सब जगत् उसको चिदाकाश भासता था । इस कारण वह अपने को माताभाव न जानती भई । जो उसमें कुछ ममत्व होता तो उसको माताभाव से देखती, परन्तु उसको यह अहं ममभाव न था इस कारण देवीरूप में दिखाया और शिर पर हाथ इसलिए रक्खा कि सन्तों का दयालु स्वभाव है । माता पुत्र की कल्पना उसमें कुछ न थी । केवल आत्मारूप जगत् उसको भासता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्मान्तरवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! फिर वहाँ से देवी और लीला दोनों अन्तर्धान हो गईं । तब वहाँ के लोग कहने लगे कि वनदेवियों ने हमारे बड़ी कृपा करके हमारे दुःख नाश किये और अन्तर्धान हो गईं । हे रामझी! तब दोनों आकाश में आकाशरूप अन्तर्धान हुई और परस्पर संवाद करने लगीं । जैसे स्वप्न में संवाद होता है वैसे ही उनका परस्पर संवाद हुआ । देवी ने कहा, हे लीले! जो कुछ जानना था सो तूने जाना और जो कुछ देखना था सो भी देखा-यह सब ब्रह्म की शक्ति है । और जो कुछ पूछना हो सो पूछो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला बोली, हे देवि!मैं अपने भर्ता विदूरथ के पास गई तो उसने मुझे क्यों न देखा और मेरी इच्छा से ज्येष्ठशर्मा आदि ने मुझे क्यों देखा इसका कारण कहो? देवी बोली, हे लीले! तब तेरा द्वैतभ्रम नष्ट न हुआ था और अभ्यास करके अद्वैत को न प्राप्त हुई थी । जैसे धूपमें छाया का सुख नहीं अनुभव होता वैसे ही तुझको अद्वैत का अनुभव न था । हे लीले! जैसे ऋतु का फल मधुर होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ विदित हो और वर्षा नहीं आईं वैसे ही तू थी-अर्थात् संसारमार्ग को लंघी थी पर अद्वैत तत्त् व को न प्राप्त हुई थी इससे आत्मशक्ति तुझको न प्रत्यक्ष हुई थी ।आगे तेरा सत्संकल्प प हुई है । अब तैंने सत्संकल्प किया है कि तुझको ज्यैष्ठशर्मा देखे इसी से वे सब तुझको देखते भये । अब तू विदूरथ के निकट जावेगी तो तेरे साथ ऐसा ही व्यवहार होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला बोली, हे देवि! इस मण्डप आकाश में मेरा भर्त्ता वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण हुआ और फिर जब मृतक हुआ तब इसी लोक मण्डप आकाश में उसको पृथ्वी लोक फुरि आया, जिससे पद्म राजा हो उसने चिरकाल पर्यन्त चारों द्वीपों का राज्य किया और जब फिर मृतक हुआ तब इसी मण्डप आकाश में उसको जगत् भासित होकर पृथ्वीपति हुआ उसका नाम विदूरथ हुआ । हे देवि! इसी मण्डप आकाश में जर्जरीभाव और जन्म मरण हुआ और अनन्त ब्रह्माण्ड इसमें स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सम्पुट में सरसों के अनेक दाने होते हैं वैसे ही इसमें सब ब्रह्माण्ड मुझको समीप ही भासते है और भर्त्ता की सृष्टि भी मुझको अब प्रत्यक्ष भासती है अब जो कुछ तुम आज्ञा करो सो मैं करूँ । देवी बोली, हे भूतल अरुन्धती! तेरे जन्म तो बहुत हुए हैं और अनेक तेरे भर्त्ता हुए हैं पर उन सबमें यह भर्त्ता इस मण्डप में है । एक वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण था सो मृतक हो उसका शरीर तो भस्म हो गया है और फिर पद्मराजा हुआ उसका शव तेरे मण्डप में पड़ा है और तीसरा भर्त्ता संसार मण्डप में वसुधापति हुआ वह संसार समुद्र में भोगरूपी कलोल कर व्याकुल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह राजा में चतुर हुआ है पर आत्मपद से विमुख हुआ है । अज्ञान से जानता था कि मैं राजा हूँ; मेरी आज्ञा सबके ऊपर चलती है और मैं बड़े भोगों का भोगनेवाला और सिद्ध बलवान् हूँ । हे लीले! वह संकल्प विकल्परूपी रस्सी से बाँधा हुआ है । अब तू किस भर्त्ता के पास चलती है । जहाँ तेरी इच्छा हो वहाँ मैं तुझको ले जाऊँ । जैसे सुगन्ध को वायु ले जाता है वैसे ही मैं तुझको ले जाऊँगी । हे लीले! जिस संसार मण्डल को तू समीप कहती है सो वह चिदाकाश की अपेक्षा से समीप भासता है और सृष्टि की अपेक्षा से अनन्त कोटि योजनाओं का भेद है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसका वपु आकाशरूप है । ऐसी अनन्त सृष्टि पड़ी फुरती है । समुद्र और मन्दराचल पर्वत आदिक अनन्त हैं उनके परमाणु में अनन्त सृष्टि चिदाकाश के आश्रय फुरती है । चिद्*अणु में रुचि के अनुसार सृष्टि बड़े आरम्भ से दृष्टि आती है और बड़े स्थूल गिरि पृथ्वी दृष्टि आते हैं पर विचारकर तौलिये तो एक चावल के समान भी नहीं होती । हे लीले! नाना प्रकार के रत्नों से परिपूर्ण पर्वत भी दृष्टि आते हैं पर आकाशरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में चैतन्य का किञ्चन नाना प्रकार जगत् दृष्टि आता है वैसे ही यह जगत् चैतन्य का किञ्चन है । पृथ्वी आदि तत्त्वों से कुछ उपजा नहीं । हे लीले! आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों अपने आप में स्थित है । जैसे नदी में नाना प्रकार के तरंग उपजते हैं और लीन भी होते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगज्जाल उपजा और नष्ट भी हो जाता है, पर आत्मसत्ता इनके उपजने और लीन होने में एक रस है । यह सब केवल आभासरूप है वास्तव कुछ नहीं । लीला बोली हे माता! अब मुझको पूर्व की सब स्मृति हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम मैंने ब्रह्मा से राजसी जन्म पाया और उससे आदि लेकर नाना प्रकार के जो अष्टशत जन्म पाये हैं वे सब मुझको प्रत्यक्ष भासते हैं  प्रथम जो चिदाकाश से मेरा जन्म हुआ उसमें मैं विद्याधर की स्त्री भई और उस जन्म के कर्म से भूतल में आकर मैं दुःखी हुई। फिर पक्षिणी भई और जाल में फँसी और उसके अनन्तर भीलिनी होकर कदम्ब वन में विचरने लगी । फिर वनलता भई; वहाँ गुच्छे मेरे  स्तन और पत्र मेरे हाथ थे । जिसकी पर्णकुटी में लता थी वह ऋषीश्वर मुझको हाथ से स्पर्श किया करता था इसमें मृतक होकर उसके गृह में पुत्री हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ जो मुझसे कर्म हो सो पुरुष ही का कर्म हो इसमें मैं बड़ी लक्ष्मी से सम्पन्न राजा हुई । वहाँ मुझसे दुष्टकर्म हुए इससे मैं कुष्ठ रोगग्रसित बन्दरी होकर आठ वर्ष वहाँ रही । फिर मैं बैल हुई; मुझको किसी दुष्ट ने खेती के हल में जोड़ा और उससे मैंने दुःख पाया । फिर मैं भ्रमरी भई और कमलों पर जाकर सुगन्ध लेती थी । फिर मृगी होकर चिर पर्यन्त वन में विचरी । फिर एक देश का राजा भई और सौ वर्ष पर्यन्त वहाँ भोगे और फिर कछुये का जन्म लेकर, राजहंस का जन्म लिया । इसी प्रकार मैंने अनेक जन्मों को धारण करके बड़े कष्ट पाये । हे देवि! आठसौ जन्म पाकर में संसारसमुद्र में वासना से घटीयन्त्र की नाईं भ्रमी हूँ ।अब मैंने निश्चय किया है कि आत्मज्ञान विना जन्मों का अन्त कदाचित् नहीं होता सो तुम्हारी कृपा से अब मैंने निःसंकल्प पद को पाया।

----------


## ravi chacha

गिरिग्रामवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतनी कथा सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! वज्रसार की नाईं वह ब्रह्माण्ड खप्पर जिसका अनन्त कोटि योजन पर्यन्त विस्तार था उसे ये दोनों कैसे लंघती गईं । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! वज्रसार ब्रह्माण्ड खप्पर कहाँ है और वहाँ तक कौन गया है? न कोई वज्र सार ब्रह्माण्ड है और न कोई लाँघ गया है सब आकाशरूप है । उसी पर्वत के ग्राम में जिसमें वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण का गृह था उसी मण्डप आकाशरूप सृष्टिका वह अनुभव करता भया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी । जब वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण मृतक भया तब उसी मण्डपाकाश के कोने में अपने को चारों ओर समुद्र पर्यन्त पृथ्वी का राजा जानने लगा कि मैं राजा पद्म हूँ और अरुन्धती को लीला करके देखा कि यह मेरी स्त्री है । फिर वह मृतक हुआ तो उसको उसी आकाशमण्डप में और जगत का अनुभव हुआ और उसने अपने को राजा विदूरथ जाना । इससे तुम देखो कि कहाँ गया और क्या रूप है?

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी मण्डप आकाश में तो उसको सृष्टि का अनुभव हुआ; इससे जो सृष्टि है वह उसी वशिष्ठ के चित्त में स्थित है तब ज्ञप्तिरूप देवी की कृपा से अपने ही देहाकाश में लीला अन्तवाहक देह से जो आकाश रूप है उड़ी और ब्रह्माण्ड को लाँघ के फिर उसी गृह में आई । जैसे स्वप्न से स्वप्ना न्तर को प्राप्त हो वैसे ही देख आई । पर वह गई कहाँ और आई कहाँ? एक ही स्थान में रहकर एक सृष्टि से अन्य सृष्टि को देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनको ब्रह्माण्ड के लंघ जाने में कुछ यत्न नहीं, क्योंकि उनका शरीर अन्तवाहक रूप है । हे रामजी! जैसे मन से जहाँ लंघना चाहे वहाँ लंघ जाता है वैसे ही वह प्रत्यक्ष लंघी है । वह सत्यसंकल्प रूप है और वस्तु से कहे तो कुछ नहीं । हे रामजी! जैसे स्वप्न की सृष्टि नाना प्रकार के व्यवहारों सहित बड़ी गम्भीर भासती है पर आभासमात्र है वैसे ही यह जगत देखते हैं पर न कोई ब्रह्माण्ड है न कोई जगत् है और न कोई भीत है केवल चैतन्यमात्र किञ्चन है और बना कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चित्तसंवेदन फुरता है वैसे ही आभास हो भासता है । केवल वासनामात्र ही जगत् है, पृथ्वी आदिक भूत कोई उपजा नहीं-निवारण ज्ञान आकाश अनन्तरूप स्थित है । जैसे स्पन्द और निस्स्पन्द दोनों रूप पवन ही हैं वैसे ही स्फुर और अफुररूप आत्मा ही ज्यों का त्यों है और शान्त सर्वरूप चिदाकाश है । जब चित्त किञ्चन होता है तब आपही जगत्*रूप हो भासता है-दूसरा कुछ नहीं । जिन पुरुषों ने आत्मा जाना है उनको जगत् आकाश से भी शून्य भासता है और जिन्होंने नहीं जाना उनको जगत् वज्रसार की नाईं दृढ़ भासता है । जैसे स्वप्नमें नगर भासते हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् है । जैसे मरुस्थल में जल और सुवर्ण में भूषण भासते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । हेरामजी! इस प्रकार देवी और लीला ने संकल्प से नाना प्रकार के स्थानों को देखा जहाँ झरनों से जलज चला आता था; बावली और सुन्दर ताल और बगीचे देखे जहाँ पक्षी शब्द करते थे और मेघ पवन संयुक्त देखे मानों स्वर्ग यहीं था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुनराकाशवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार देखके वे दोनों शीतलचित्त ग्राम में वास करती भईं और चिरकाल जो आत्म अभ्यास किया था उससे शुद्ध ज्ञानरूप और त्रिकालज्ञान से सम्पन्न हुईं । उससे उन्हें पूर्व की स्मृति हुई और जो कुछ अरुन्धती के शरीर से किया था सो देवी से कहा कि हे देवी! तुम्हारी कृपा से अब मुझको पूर्व की स्मृति हुई जो कुछ इस देश में मैंने किया था सो प्रकट भासता है कि यहाँ एक ब्राह्मणी थी, उसका शरीर वृद्ध था और नाड़ियाँ दीखती थी और भर्ता को बहुत प्यारी और पुत्रों की माता थी वह मैं ही हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देवि! मैं यहाँ देवताओं और ब्राह्मणों की पूजा करती थी, यहाँ दूध रखती, यहाँ अन्नादिकों के वासन रखती थी, यहाँ मेरे पुत्र, पुत्रियाँ, दामाद और दौहित्र बैठते थे; यहाँ मैं बैठती थी और भृत्यों को कहती थी कि शीघ्र ही कार्य करो । हे देवि! यहाँ मैं रसोई करती थी और मेरा भर्ता शाक और गोबर ले आता था और सर्व मर्यादा कहता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ये वृक्ष मेरे लगाये हुए हैं, कुछ फल मैंने इनसे लिये हैं और कुछ रहें है वे ये हैं । यहाँ मैं जलपान करती थी । हे देवि! मेरा भर्त्ता सब कर्मों में शुद्ध था पर आत्मस्वरूप से शून्य था । सब कर्म मुझको स्मरण होते हैं । यहाँ मेरा पुत्र ज्येष्ठशर्मा गृह में रुदन करता है । यह बेलि मेरे गृह मे बिस्तरी है और सुन्दर फूल लगे हैं । इनके गुच्छे छत्रों की नाईं हैं और झरोखे बेलि से आवरे हुए हैं । मेरा मण्डप आकाश है, इससे मेरे भर्ता का जीव आकाश है । देवी बोली, हे लीले! इस शरीर के नाभिकमल से दश अंगुल ऊर्ध्व हृदयाकाश है, सो अंगुष्ठमात्र हृदय है उसमें उसका संवित आकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें जो राजसी वासना थी उससे उसके चारों समुद्र पर्यन्त पृथ्वी का राज्य फुर आया कि " मैं राजा हूँ" यहाँ उसे आठ दिन मृतक हुए बीते हैं और यहाँ चिरकाल राज्य का अनुभव करता है । हे देवि! इस प्रकार थोड़े काल में बहुत अनुभव होता है और हमारे ही मण्डप में वह सब पड़ा है । उसकी पुर्यष्टक में जगत् फुरता है उसमें ही राजा विदूरथ है इस राज्य के संकल्प से उसकी संवित इसी मण्डप आकाश में स्थित है । जैसे आकाश में गन्ध को लेके पवन स्थित हो वैसे ही उसकी चेतन संवित संकल्प को लेकर इसी मण्डपाकाश में स्थित है उसकी संवित इस मण्डप आकाश में है उस राजा की सृष्टि मुझको कोटि योजन पर्यन्त भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि में पर्वत और मेघ अनेक योजन पर्यन्त लंघती जाऊँ तब भर्त्ता के निकट प्राप्त होऊँ और चिदाकाश की अपेक्षा से अपने पास ही भासती है । अब व्यवहार दृष्टि से वह कोटि योजन पर्यन्त है इससे चलो जहाँ मेरा भर्ता राजा विदूरथ है वह स्थान दूर है तो भी निश्चय से समीप है । इतना कह वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर वे दोनों,जैसे खड्ग की धारा श्याम होती है, जैसे विष्णुजी का अंग श्याम है,

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे काजर श्याम होता और जैसे भ्रमरे की पीठ श्याम होती है वैसे ही श्याम मण्डपाकाश में पखेरू के समान अन्तवाहक शरीर से उड़ी और मेघों और बड़े वायु के स्थान; सूर्य, चन्द्रमा और ब्रह्मलोक पर्यन्त देवतों के स्थान को लाँघकर इस प्रकार दूर से दूर गई और शून्य आकाश में ऊर्ध्व जाके ऊर्ध्व को देखती भईं कि सूर्य और चन्द्रमा आदि कोई नहीं भासता । तब लीला ने कहा हे देवि । इतना सूर्य आदि का प्रकाश था वह कहाँ गया? यहाँतो महाअन्धकार है; ऐसा अन्धकार है कि मानों सृष्टि में ग्रहण होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! हम महाआकाश में आई हैं । यहाँ अन्धकार का स्थान है, सूर्य आदि कैसे भासें? जैसे अन्धकूप में त्रसरेणु नहीं भासते वैसे ही यहाँ सूर्य चन्द्रमा नहीं भासते । हम बहुत ऊर्ध्व को आई हैं । लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! बड़ा आश्चर्यहै कि हम दूर से आई हैं जहाँ सूर्यादिकों का प्रकाश भी नहीं भासता इससे आगे अब कहाँ जाना है? देवी बोलीं, हे लीले! इसके आगे ब्रह्माण्ड कपाट आवेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह बड़ा वज्रसार है और अनन्त कोटि योजन पर्यन्त उसका विस्तार है और उसकी धूलि की कणिका भी इन्द्र के वज्र समान हैं इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार देवी कहती ही थी कि आगे महावज्रसार ब्रह्माण्ड कपाट आया और अन्त कोटि योजन पर्यन्त उसका विस्तार देखकर उसको भी वे लाँघ गईं पर उन्हें कुछ भी क्लेश न भया क्योंकि जैसा किसी को निश्चय होता है वैसा ही अनुभव होता है । वह निरावरण आकाशरूप देवियाँ ब्रह्माण्ड कपाट को लाँघ गई । उसके परे दशगुणा जल का आवरण; उसके परे दशगुणा अग्नितत्त्व ; उसके परे दशगुणा वायु; उसके परे दशगुणा आकाश और उसके परे परमाकाश है । उसका आदि मध्य और अन्त कोई नहीं । जैसे बन्ध्या के पुत्र की कथा की चेष्टा का आदि अन्त कोई नहीं होतावैसे ही परम आकाश है; वह नित्य, शुद्ध और अनन्तरूप है और अपने आपमें स्थित है । उसका अन्त लेने को यदि सदाशिव मनरूपी वेग से और विष्णुजी गरुड़जी पर आरूढ़ होके कल्प पर्यन्त धावें तो भी उसका अन्त न पावें और पवन अन्त लिया चाहे तो वह भी न पावे । वह तो आदि, मध्य और अन्त कलना से रहित बोधमात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्माण्डवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! जब वे पृथ्वी, अप्, तेज आदिक आवरणों को लाँघ गईं तब परम आकाश उनको भासित हुआ । उसमें उनको धूलि की कणिका और सूर्य के त्रसरेणु के समान ब्रह्माण्ड भासे । वह महाकाल शून्य को धारनेवाला परम आकाश है और चिद्*अणु जिसमें सृष्टि फुरती है वह ऐसा महासमुद्र है कि कोई उसमें अधः को जाता है और कोई ऊर्ध्व को जाता है कोई तिर्यक् गति को पाता है । हे रामजी! चित्त संवित् में जैसा जैसा स्पन्द फुरता है वैसा ही वैसा आकार हो भासता है; वास्तव में न कोई अधः है, न कोई ऊर्ध्व है, न कोई आता है और न कोई जाता है केवल आत्मसत्ता अपने आप में ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है । फुरने से जगत् भासता है और उत्पन्न होकर फिर नष्ट होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बालक का संकल्प उपज के नष्ट हो जाता वैसा ही चैतन्य संवित में जगत् फुरके नष्ट हो जाता है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! अधः और ऊर्ध्व क्या होते हैं तिर्यक क्यों भासते हैं और यहाँ क्या स्थित है सो मुझसे कहो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! परमाकाश -सत्ता आवरणसे रहित शुद्ध बोधरूप है । उसमें जगत् ऐसे भासता है जैसे आकाश में भ्रान्ति से तरुवरे भासते हैं, उसमें अधः और ऊर्ध्व कल्पनामात्र है । जैसे हलों के बेंट के चौगिर्द चींटियाँ फिरती हैं और उनको मन में अधःऊर्ध्व भासता है सो उनके मन में अधः ऊर्ध्व की कल्पना हुई है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् आत्मा का आभासरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मन्दराचल पर्वत के ऊपर हस्तियों के समूह विचरते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में अनेक जगत् फुरते हैं; जैसे मन्दराचल पर्वत के आगे हस्ती हो वैसे ही ब्रह्म के आगे जगत् हैं और वास्तव में सब ब्रह्मरूप है । कर्त्ता, कर्म, करण सम्प्रदान अपादान और अधिकरण सब  ब्रह्म ही हैं और ये जगत् ब्रह्मसमुद्र के तरंग हैं । उन जगत् ब्रह्माण्डों को देवियों ने देखा । जैसे ब्रह्माण्ड उन्होंने देखे हैं वे सुनिए । कई सृष्टि तो उन्होंने उत्पन्न होती देखीं और कई प्रलय होती देखीं । कितनों के उपजने का आरम्भ देखा जैसे नूतन अंकुर निकलता है; कहीं जल ही जल है; कहीं अन्धकार ही है-प्रकाश नहीं; कहीं सब व्यवहार संयुक्त हैं और वेदशास्त्र के अपूर्व कर्म हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं आदि ईश्वर ब्रह्मा हैं उनसे सब सृष्टि हुई है; कहीं आदि ईश्वर विष्णु हैं उनसे सब सृष्टि हुई और कहीं आदि ईश्वर सदाशिव हैं । इसी प्रकार कहीं और प्रजापति से उपजते हैं; कहीं नाथ को कोई नहीं मनाते सब अनीश्वरवादी हैं; कहीं तिर्यक् ही जीव रहते हैं; कहीं देवता ही रहते हैं और कहीं मनुष्य ही रहते हैं । कहीं बड़े आरम्भ करके सम्पन्न हैं और कहीं शून्यरूप हैं । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार उन्होंने अनेक सृष्टि चिदाकाश में उत्पन्न होती देखीं जिनकी संख्या करने को कोई समर्थ नहीं; चिदात्मा में आभासरूप फुरती हैं और जैसे फुरना होती है उसके अनुसार फुरती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

गगननगरयुद्धवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार दोनों देवियाँ राजा के जगत् में आकर अपने मण्डप स्थानों को देखती भईं । जैसे सोया हुआ जाग के देखता है वैसे ही जब अपने मण्डप में उन्होंने प्रवेश किया तब क्या देखा कि राजा का शव फूलों से ढाँपा हुआ पड़ा है । अर्द्धरात्रि का समय है; सब लोग गृह में सोये हुए हैं और राजा पद्म के शव के पास लीला का शरीर पड़ा है । और अन्तःपुर में धूप, चन्दन, कपूर और अगर की सुगन्ध भरी है तब वे विचारने लगी कि वहाँ चलें जहाँ राजा राज्य करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसकी पुर्यष्टक में विदूरथ का अनुभव हुआ था,उस संकल्प के अनुसार विदूरथ की सृष्टि देखने को देवी के साथ लीला चली और अन्तवाहक शरीर से आकाशमार्ग को उड़ीं । जाते जाते ब्रह्माण्ड की बाट को लाँघ गईं तब विदूरथ के संकल्प में जगत् को देखा । जैसे तालाब में सेवार होती है वैसे ही उन्होंने जगत् को देखा । सप्तद्वीप नवखण्ड, सुमेरुपर्वत, द्वीपादिक सब रचना देखी और उसमें जम्बूद्वीप और भरतखण्ड और उसमें विदूरथ राजा का मण्डपस्थान देखती भईं । वहाँ उन्होंने राजा सिद्ध को भी देखा कि राजा विदूरथ की पृथ्वी की कुछ हद उसके भाइयों ने दबाई थी और उसके लिये सेना भेजी । राजा विदूरथ ने भी सुनके सेना भेजी और दोनों सेना मिलके युद्ध करने को आई है; देवता विमानों पर आरूढ़ और सिद्ध, चारण, गन्धर्व और विद्याधर शास्त्रों को छोड़ देखने को स्थित भये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विद्याधरी और अप्सरा भी आई हैं कि जो शूरमा युद्ध में प्राणों को त्यागेंगे हम उनको स्वर्ग में ले जावेंगी । रक्त और माँस भोजन करने को भूत, राक्षस, पिशाच, योगिनियाँ भी आन स्थित भई हैं । हे रामजी! शूर पुरुष तो स्वर्ग के भूषण हैं और अक्षयस्वर्ग को भोगेंगे और जिनका मरना धर्मपक्ष से संग्राम में होगा वह भी स्वर्ग को जावेंगे । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! शूरमा किसको कहते हैं और जो युद्ध करके स्वर्ग को नहीं प्राप्त होते वे कौन हैं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो शास्त्र युक्ति से युद्ध नहीं करते और अनर्थरूपी अर्थ के निमित्त युद्ध करते हैं सो नरक को प्राप्त होते हैं और जो धर्म, गौ, ब्राह्मण, मित्र, शरणागत और प्रजा के पालन के निमित्त युद्ध करते हैं वे स्वर्ग के भूषण हैं । वे ही शूरमा कहाते हैं और मरके स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और स्वर्ग में उनका यश बहुत होता है । जो पुरुष धर्म के अर्थ युद्ध करते हैं वे अवश्य स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त होते हैं वे मूर्ख हैं । स्वर्ग को वही जाते हैं जिनका मरना धर्म के अर्थ हुआ है । जो किसी भोग के अर्थ युद्ध करते हैं सो नरक को ही प्राप्त होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रणभूमिवर्णन......

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! दोनों देवियों ने रणसंग्राम में क्या देखा कि एक महा शून्य वन है उसमें जैसे दो बड़े समुद्र उछलकर परस्पर मिलने लगें वैसे ही दोनों सेना जुड़ी हैं । तब उन्होंने क्या देखा कि सब योधा आन स्थित हुए हैं और मच्छव्यूह और गरुड़व्यूह चक्रव्यूह भिन्न भिन्न भाग करके दोनों सेना के योधा एक एक होकर युद्ध करने लगे हैं । प्रथम परस्पर देख एक ने कहा कि यह बाण चलाव और दूसरे ने कहा कि नहीं तू चला; उसने कहा नहीं तू ही प्रथम चला । निदान सब स्थिर हो रहे, मानो चित्र लिखे छोड़े हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके अनन्तर दोनों सेना के और योधा आये मानों प्रलयकाल के मेघ उछले हैं उनके आने से एक-एक योधा की मर्यादा दूर हो गई सब इकट्ठे युद्ध करने लगे और बड़े शस्त्रों के प्रवाह करने लगे । कहीं खंगों के प्रहार चलते थे और कहीं कुल्हाड़े, त्रिशूल, भाले, बरछियाँ, कटारी, छूरी, चक्र, गदादिक शस्त्र बड़े शब्द करके चलाने लगे । जैसे मेघ वर्षाकाल में वर्षा करते हैं वैसे ही शस्त्रों की वर्षा होने लगी । हे रामजी! प्रलयकाल के जितने उपद्रव थे सो सब इकट्ठे हुए । योधा युद्ध की ओर आये और कायर भाग गये । निदान ऐसा संग्राम हुआ कि अनेकों योधाओं के शिर काटे गये और उनके हस्ती घोड़े मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कमल के फूल काटे जाते हैं वैसे ही उनके शीश काटे जाते थे । तब दोनों सेनाओं के राजा चिन्ता करने लगे कि क्या होगा । हे रामजी! इस युद्ध में रुधिर की नदियाँ चलीं, उनमें प्राणी बहते जाते थे और बड़े शब्द करते थे जिनके आगे मेघों के शब्द भी तुच्छ भासते थे । हे रामजी! दोनों देवियाँ संकल्प के विमान कल्प के आकाशमें स्थित हुई तो क्या देखा कि ऐसा युद्ध हुआ है जैसे महाप्रलय में समुद्र एक रूप हो जाते हैं । और बिजली की नाईं शस्त्रों का चमत्कार होता था । जो शूरवीर हैं उनके रक्त की जो बूँदियाँ पृथ्वी पर पड़ती हैं उन बूँदों में जितने मृत्तिका के कणके लगे होते हैं उतने ही वर्ष वे स्वर्ग को भोगेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो शुरमा युद्ध में मृतक होते थे उनको विद्याधरियाँ स्वर्ग को ले जाती थीं और देवगण स्तुति करते थे कि ये शूरमा स्वर्ग को प्राप्त हुए हैं और अक्षय अर्थात् चिरकाल स्वर्ग भोगेंगे । हे रामजी! स्वर्गलोक के भोगमन में चिन्तन करके शूरमा हर्षवान् होते थे और युद्ध में नाना प्रकार के शस्त्र चलाते और सहन करते थे और फिर युद्ध के सम्मुख धीरज धरके स्थित होते थे । जैसे सुमेरु पर्वत धैर्यवान् और अचल स्थित है उससे भी अधिक वे धैर्यवान् थे । संग्राम में योधा ऐसे चूर्ण होते थे जैसे कोई वस्तु उखली में चूर्ण होती है परन्तु फिर सम्मुख होते और बड़े हाहाकार शब्द करते थे हस्ती से हस्ती परस्पर युद्ध करते शब्द करते थे । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार अनेक जीव नाश को प्राप्त हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो शूरमा मरते थे उनको विद्याधरियाँ स्वर्ग को ले जाती थीं । निदान परस्पर बड़े युद्ध हुए । खंगवाले खंगवाले से और त्रिशूलवाले त्रिशूलवाले से युद्ध करते । जैसा-जैसा शस्त्र किसी के पास हो वैसे ही उसके साथ युद्ध करें और जब शस्त्र पूर्ण हो जावें तो मुष्टि के साथ युद्ध करें । इसी प्रकार दशों दिशाएँ युद्ध से परिपूर्ण हुईं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

द्वन्द्वयुद्धवर्  न

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार बड़ा युद्ध हुआ तो गंगाजी के समान शूरमों के रुधिर का तीक्ष्ण प्रवाह चला और उस प्रवाह में हस्ती, घोड़े, मनुष्य, रथ सब बहे जाते थे और सेना नाश को प्राप्त होती जाती थी । हे रामजी! उस समय बड़ा क्षोभ उदय हुआ और राक्षस, पिशाचादिक तामसी जीव माँस भोजन करते और रुधिर पान करते आनन्दित होते थे । जैसे मन्दराचल पर्वत से क्षीरसमुद्र को क्षोभ हुआ था वैसे ही युद्ध    संग्राम में योद्धाओं का क्षोभ हुआ और रुधिर का समुद्र चला । उसमें हस्ती, घोड़े, रथ और शूरमा तरंगों की नाईं उछलते दृष्टि आते थे । रथवालों से रथवाले; घोड़ेवालों से हस्तीवाले और प्यादे से प्यादे युद्ध करते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे प्रलयकाल की अग्नि में जीव जलते हैं वैसे ही जो योधा रणभूमि में आवें सो नाश को प्राप्त हों । जैसे दीपक में पतंग प्रवेश करता है और जैसे समुद्र में नदियाँ प्रवेश करती हैं वैसे ही रणभूमि में दशों दिशाओं के योद्धा प्रवेश करते थे । किसी का शीश काटा जावे और धड़ युद्ध करे; किसी की भुजा काटी जायें और किसी के ऊपर रथ चले जावें और हस्ती, घोड़े, उलट-उलट पड़े और नाश हो जावें । हे रामजी । दोनों राजाओं की सहायता के निमित्त पूर्वदिशा, काशी, मद्रास, भीला; मालव, सकला, कवटा, किरात, म्लेच्छ, पारसी,

----------


## ravi chacha

काशमीर, तुरक, पञ्जाब, हिमालय पर्वत; सुमेरुपर्वत इत्यादि के अनेक देशपाल, जिनके बड़े भुजदण्ड, बड़े केश और बड़े भयानक रूप थे युद्ध के निमित्त आये । बड़ी ग्रीवावाले, एकटँगे; एकाचल, एकाक्ष, घोड़े के मुखवाले, श्वान के मुखवाले और कैलास के राजा और जितने कुछ पृथ्वी के राजा थे सो सब आये । जैसे महाप्रलय के समुद्र उछलते हैं और दिशा स्थान जल से पूर्ण होते हैं वैसे ही सेना से सब स्थान पूर्ण हुए और दोनों ओर से युद्ध करने लगे । चक्रवाले चक्रवाले से और खङ्ग, कुल्हाड़े, त्रिशूल, छुरी, कटारी, बरछी, गदा, वाणादिक शस्त्रों से परस्पर युद्ध करने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक कहे कि प्रथम मैं जाता हूँ, दूसरा कहे कि में प्रथम आता हूँ । हे राम जी! उस काल में ऐसा युद्ध होने लगा कि कहने में नहीं आता । दौड़ दौड़ के योद्धा रण में जावें और मृत्यु को प्राप्त हों । जैसे अग्नि में घृत की आहुति भस्म होती है वैसे ही रण में योद्धा नाश को प्राप्त होते थे । ऐसा युद्ध हुआ कि रुधिर का समुद्र चला, उसमें हस्ती, घोड़े, रथ और मनुष्य तृणों की नाईं बहते थे और सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी रक्तमय हो गई । जैसे आँधी से फल, फूल और वृक्ष गिरते हैं वैसे ही पृथ्वी पर कट-कट शब्द करते शिर गिरते थे । हे रामजी! जो उस काल में युद्ध हुआ वह कहा नहीं जाता । सहस्त्रमुख शेषनाग भी उस युद्ध के कर्मों को सम्पूर्ण वर्णन न कर सकेंगे तब और कौन कहेगा । मैंने वह संक्षेप से कुछ सुनाया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मृत्यनुभववर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार युद्ध हुआ तो सूर्य अस्त हुआ मानों उसकी किरणें भी शस्त्रों के प्रहार से अस्तता को प्राप्त हुईं । तब विदूरथ ने सेनापति और मन्त्री को बुलाकर कहा हे मन्त्रियो! अब युद्ध को शान्त करो, क्योंकि सूर्य अस्त हुआ है और योद्धा भी सब युद्ध करके थके हैं । रात्रि को सब आराम करें दिन को फिर युद्ध करेंगे । इससे आज्ञा फेरो कि अब युद्ध शान्त हो । तब मन्त्री ने दोनों सेना के मध्य में ऊँचे चढ़के वस्त्र फेरा कि अब युद्ध को शान्त करो, दिन को फिर युद्ध करेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान दोनों सेनाओं ने युद्ध का त्याग किया और अपनी अपनी सेना में नौबत नगारे बजाने लगे और राजा विदूरथ भी अपने गृह में आ स्थित हुआ । जैसे शरत्काल में मेघों से रहित आकाश निर्मल होता है वैसे ही रण में संग्राम शान्त हुआ । रात्रि को राक्षस, पिशाच, गीदड़, भेड़िये और डाकिनी माँस का भोजन करने और रुधिर पान करने लगे । कितनों के शिर और अंग काटे गये, पर जीते थे और पड़े हाय-हाय करते थे । वे निशाचरों को देखके डरने लगे और कितने लोगों ने भाई और मित्रों को देखा । हे रामजी! तब राजा विदूरथ ने स्वर्ण के मन्दिर में फूलों सहित चन्द्रमा की नाई शीतल और सुन्दर शय्या पर सब किवाड़ चढ़ा के विश्राम किया और मन्त्रियों के साथ विचार किया कि प्रातःकाल उठके ऐसे करेंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे विचार करके राजा ने शयन किया पर एक मुहूर्त्त पर्यन्त सोया और फिर चिन्ता से जग उठा । इधर इन दोनों देवियों ने आकाश से उतर के; जैसे सन्ध्या काल में कमल के मुख मूँदते हैं और उनमें वायु प्रवेश कर जाता है वैसे ही मन्दिरों में सूक्ष्मरूप से प्रवेश किया । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! शरीर से परमाणु के रन्ध्र में देवियों ने कैसे प्रवेश किया वह तो कमल के तन्तु और बाल के अग्र से भी सूक्ष्म होते हैं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! भ्रान्ति से जो आधिभौतिक शरीर हुआ है उस आधिभौतिक शरीर से सूक्ष्मरन्ध्र में प्रवेश कोई नहीं कर सकता परन्तु मनरूपी शरीर को कोई नहीं रोक सकता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! देवी और लीला का अन्तवाहक शरीर था उससे सूक्ष्म परमाणु के मार्ग से उनको प्रवेश करने में कुछ विचार न हुआ । जो उनका आधिभौतिक शरीर होता तो यत्न भी होता । जहाँ आधिभौतिक न हो वहाँ यत्न की शंका कैसे हो? हे रामजी । और भी सब शरीर चित्*रूपी हैं पर जैसा निश्चय अनुभव संवित में होता है तैसे ही सिद्धता होती है अन्यथा नहीं होती । जिसके निश्चय में ये शरीरादिक आकाशरूप हैं उनको आधिभौतिकता का अनुभव नहीं होता और जिसके निश्चय में आधिभौतिकता दृढ़ हो रही है उनको अन्तवाहकता का अनुभव नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पुरुष को पूर्वार्ध का अनुभव नहीं उनको उत्तरार्ध में गमन नहीं होता- जैसे वायु का चलना ऊर्ध्व नहीं होता, तिरछा स्पर्श होता है, अग्नि का चलना अधः को नहीं होता और जल का ऊर्ध्व को नहीं होता । जैसे आदि चेतन संवित् में प्रवृत्ति हुई है वैसे ही अब तक स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जिसको अन्तवाहक शक्ति उदय हुई है उसको आधिभौतिक नहीं रहती और जिसको आधिभौतिक दृढ़ है उनको अन्तवाहक शक्ति उदय नहीं होता । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष छाया में बैठा हो उसको धूप का अनुभव नहीं होता और जो धूप में बैठा है उसको छाया का अनुभव नहीं होता । अनुभव उसी का होता है जिसकी चित्त में दृढ़ता होती है अन्यथा किसी को कदाचित् नहीं होता । हे रामजी! जैसा दृढ़ भाव चित्तसंवित में होता है तो जब तक और प्रतीत नहीं होती तबतक वैसे ही सिद्धता होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे रस्सी में भ्रम से सर्प भासता है और मनुष्य भय से कंपायमान होता है, सो कंपना भी तब तक है जब तक सर्प का अनुभव अन्यथा नहीं होता; जब रस्सी का अनुभव उदय होता है तब सर्पभ्रम नष्ट होता है वैसे ही जैसा अनुभव चित्त संवित् में दृढ़ होता है उसी का अनुभव होता है । यह वार्त्ता बालक भी जानता है कि जैसी जैसी चित्त की भावना होती है वैसा ही रूप भासता है निश्चय और हो और अनुभव और प्रकार हो ऐसा कदाचित् नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिनको ये आकार स्वप्न संकल्पपुर की नाईं हुए हैं सो आकाशरूप हैं । जिनको ऐसा निश्चय हो उनको कोई रोक नहीं सकता । औरों का भी चित्तमात्र शरीर है पर जैसा जैसा संवेदन दृढ़ हुआ है वैसा ही वैसा आपको जानता है । हे रामजी । आदि में सब कुछ आत्मा से स्वाभाविक उपजा है सो अकारणरूप है और पीछे प्रमाद से द्वैतकार्य कारणरूप होके स्थित हुआ है । हे रामजी! आकाश तीन हैं- एक चिदाकाश; दूसरा चित्ताकाश और तीसरा भूताकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें वास्तव एक चिदाकाश है और भावना करके भिन्न भिन्न कल्पना हुई है । आदि शुद्ध अचेत, चिन्मात्र चिदाकाश में जो संवेदन फुरा है उसका नाम चित्ताकाश है और उसी में यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् हुआ है । हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी शरीर सर्वगत होकर स्थित हुआ है जैसा जैसा उसमें स्पन्द होता है वैसा ही होके भासता है । जितने कुछ पदार्थ हैं उन सबों में व्याप रहा है;त्रसरेणु के अन्तर भी सूक्ष्मभाव से स्थित हुआ और आकाश के अन्तर भी व्याप रहा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्र फल उसी से होता हैं, जल में तरंग होके स्थित हुआ है; पर्वत के भीतर यही फुरता, मेघ होके भी यही वर्षता और जल से बरफ भी यह चित्त ही होता है । अनन्त आकाश परमाणुरूप भीतर बाहर सर्वजगत् में यही है । जितना जगत् है वह चित्तरूप ही है और वास्तव में आत्मा से अनन्त रूप है । जैसे समुद्र और तरंग में कुछ भेद नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा और चित्त में कुछ भेद नहीं । जिस पुरुष को ऐसे अखण्ड सत्ता आत्मा का अनुभव हुआ है और जिसका सर्ग के आदि में चित्त ही शरीर है और आधि भौतिकता को नहीं प्राप्त हुआ वह महाआकाशरूप है उसको पूर्वका स्वभाव स्मरण रहा है इस कारण उसका अन्तवाहक शरीर है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिस पुरुष को अन्तवाहकता में अहंप्रत्यय है उसको सब जगत् संकल्पमात्र भासता है वह जहाँ जाने की इच्छा करता है वहाँ जाता है उसको कोई आवरण नहीं रोक सकता । जिसको आधिभौतिकता में निश्चय है उसको अन्तवाहक रूप हैं और भ्रम से अनहोता आधिभौतिकता देखते हैं । जैसे मरुस्थल में जल भासता है और जैसे स्वप्न में बन्ध्या के पुत्र का सद्भाव होता है वैसे ही आधिभौतिक जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल शीतलता से बरफ हो जाता है वैसे ही जीव प्रमाद से अन्तवाहक आधिभौतिक शरीर होता है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! चित्त में क्या है; कैसे होता है और कैसे नहीं होता; यह जगत् कैसे चित्तरूप है और क्षण में अन्यथा कैसे हो जाता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! एक एक जीव प्रति चित् होता है । जैसा जैसा चित् है वैसी ही वैसी शक्ति है । चित्त में जगत् भ्रम होता है, क्षण में कल्प और सम्पूर्ण जगत् उदय हो आता है और क्षण में सम्पूर्ण लय होता है । किसी को निमेष में कल्प हो आता है और किसी को क्रम से भासता है सो मन लगाकर सुनिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब मरने की मूर्छा होती है तो उस महाप्रलय रूप मृत्यु मूर्च्छा के अनन्तर नाना प्रकार का जगत् फुर आता है जैसे स्वप्न में सृष्टि फुर आती है और जैसे संकल्प का पुर भासता है वैसे ही मृत्यु मूर्छा अनन्तर सृष्टि भासती है । जैसे महाप्रलय के अनन्तर आदि विराट्रूप ब्रह्मा होता है वैसे ही मृत्यु के अनन्तर इसका अनुभव होता है । यह भी विराट् होता है, क्योंकि इसका मनरूपी शरीर होता है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन् ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्यु के अनन्तर जो सृष्टि होती है वह स्मृति से होती है, स्मृति बिना नहीं होती, इसलिये मृत्यु के अनन्तर जो सृष्टि हुई तो सकारणरूप हुई? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब महाप्रलय होता है तब हरि हरादिक सबही विदेहमुक्त होते हैं । फिर स्मृति का सम्भव कैसे हो? हमसे आदि ले जो बोध आत्मा हैं जब विदेह मुक्त हुए तब स्मृति कैसे सम्भव हो? अब के जो जीव हैं उनका जन्म-मरण स्मृति कारण से होता है, क्योंकि मोक्ष नहीं होता-मोक्ष का उनको अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब जीव मरते हैं तब उन्हें मृत्यु-मूर्छा होती है, पर कैवल्यभाव में स्थित नहीं होते; मूर्छा से उनका संवित् आकाशरूप होता है उससे फिर चित्तसंवेदन फुर आता है । तब उन्हें क्रम करके जगत् फुर आता है, पर जब बोध होता है तब तन्मात्रा और काल, क्रिया, भाव, अभाव, स्थावर जंगम जगत् सब आकाशरूप हो जाता है । जिनका संवेदन दृश्य की ओर धावता है उनको मृत्यु-मूर्च्छा के अनन्तर अज्ञान संवेदन फुरता है, उससे उन्हें शरीर और इन्द्रियाँ भास आती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह अन्त- वाहक शरीर है परन्तु चिरकाल की प्राप्ति करके आधिभौतिक होता भासता है । तब देश, काल, क्रिया, आधार, आधेय उदय होकर स्थित होते हैं जैसे वायु स्पन्द और निस्स्पन्द रूप है, पर जब स्पन्द होता है तब भासता है और निस्स्पन्द होने से नहीं भासता वैसे ही संवेदन से जब जगत् भासता है तब जानता है कि यहाँ उपजा हूँ । जैसे स्वप्न में अङ्गना के स्पर्श का अनुभव होता है वह मिथ्या है वैसे ही भ्रम से जो आपको उपजा देखता है वह भी मिथ्या है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जहाँ यह जीव मृतक होता है वहीं जगत्*भ्रम देखता है । वास्तव में जीव भी आकाशरूप है और जगत् भी आकाशरूप है । अज्ञान से जीव आपको उपजा मानता है और नाना जगत्*भ्रम देखता है कि यह नगर है, यह पर्वत है, ये सूर्य और चन्द्रमा हैं, ये तारागण हैं और जरा-मरण, आधि-व्याधि संकट से व्याकुल होता है । वह भाव अभाव, भय, स्थूल, सूक्ष्म, चर-अचर, पृथ्वी, नदिया, भूत-भविष्य वर्त्त मान; क्षय-अक्षय और भूमि को भी देखता है और समझता है कि मैं उपजा हूँ, अमुक का पुत्र हूँ, यह मेरा कुल है, यह मेरी माता है, ये मेरे बाँधव हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना धन हमको प्राप्त हुआ है इत्यादि अनेक वासना जालों में दुःखी होता है और कहता है कि यह सुकृत है और यह दुष्कृत है; प्रथम मैं बालक था; अब मेरी यह अवस्था हुई और यह मेरा वर्ण है इत्यादि अनेक जगत् कल्पना हरएक जीव को उदय होती है । हे रामजी! संसाररूपी एक वृक्ष उगा है; चित्तरूपी उसका बीज है; तारागण उसके फूल हैं और चञ्चल मेघ पत्र हैं । जंगम जीव, मनुष्य, देवता, दैत्यादिक पक्षी उस पर बैठनेवाले हैं और रात्रि उसके ऊपर धूलि हैं; समुद्र उसकी तलावड़ी है; पर्वत उसमें शिलबट्टे हैं और अनुभवरूप अंकुर हैं जहाँ जीव मरता है वहीं क्षण में ये सब देखता है । इसी प्रकार एक एक जीव को अनेक जगत् भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! कितने कोटि ब्रह्मा विष्णु, इन्द्र, पवन और सूर्यादिक हुए हैं । जहाँ सृष्टि है वहीं ये होते हैं इससे चिद्*अणु में अनेक सृष्टि हैं, जीव भी अनन्त हुए हैं और उन्हीं में सुमेरु, मण्डल, द्वीप और लोक भी बहुतेरे हुए हैं । जो चिद्*अणु में ही सृष्टि का अन्त नहीं तो परब्रह्म में अन्त कहाँ से आवे? वास्तव में है नहीं; जैसे पर्वत की दीवार में शिल्पी पुतलियाँ कल्पे तो कुछ है नहीं वैसे ही जगत् चिदाकाश में नहीं है केवल मनोमात्र ही है । हे रामजी! मनन और स्मरण भी चिदाकाशरूप है और चिदाकाश में मनन और स्मरण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तरंग भी जलरूप हैं और जल ही में होते हैं; जल से इतर तरंग कुछ नहीं हैं, वैसे मनन और स्मरण भी चिदाकाशरूप जानो । हे रामजी! दृश्य कुछ भिन्न वस्तु नहीं है; दृष्टा ही दृश्य की नाईं होकर भासता है । जैसे मनाकाश नाना प्रकार हो भासता है वैसे ही चिदाकाश का प्रकाश नाना प्रकार जगत् होकर भासता है । यह विश्व सब चिदाकाशरूप है। हमको तो ऐसे ही भासता है पर तुमको अर्थाकाशरूप भासता है, इसी कारण कहा कि लीला और सरस्वती आकाशरूप सर्वज्ञ स्वच्छरूप और निराकार थीं । वे जहाँ चाहती थीं तहाँ जाय प्राप्त होती थीं और जैसी इच्छा करती थीं वैसी सिद्धि होती थी, क्योंकि जिसको चिदाकाश का अनुभव हुआ है उसको कोई रोक नहीं सकता । सर्वरूप होके जो स्थित हुआ उसे गृह में प्रवेश करना क्या आश्चर्य है । वह तो अन्तवाहकरूप है

----------


## ravi chacha

भ्रान्तिविचार

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! जब दोनों देवियाँ जिनकी चन्द्रमा के समान कान्ति थी राजा के अन्तःपुर में संकल्प से प्रवेशकर सिंहासन पर स्थित हुई तो बड़ा प्रकाश अन्तःपुर में हुआ और शीतलता से व्याधि-ताप शान्त हुआ । जैसे नन्दनवन होता है वैसे ही अन्तः पुर हो गया और जैसे प्रातःकाल में सूर्य का प्रकाश होता है वैसे ही देवियों के प्रकाश से अन्तःपुर पूर्ण हुआ; मानो देवियों के प्रकाश से राजा पर अमृत की सींचना हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब राजा ने देखा कि मानों सुमेरु के शृंग से दो चन्द्रमा उदय हुए हैं । ऐसे देख के वह विस्मय को प्राप्त हुआ और चिन्तना की कि ये देवियाँ हैं । इसलिये जैसे शेषनाग की शय्या से विष्णु भगवान् उठते हैं वैसे ही उसने और वस्त्रों को एक ओर करके हाथों में पुष्प लिये और हाथ जोड़ के देवियों के चरणों पर चढ़ाये और माथा टेक के पद्मासन बाँध पृथ्वी पर बैठ गया और कहने लगा, हे देवियों! तुम्हारी जय हो । तुम जन्म दुःख ताप के शान्त करनेवाले चन्द्रमा हो और अपूर्व सूर्य हो-अर्थात् पूर्व सूर्य के प्रकाश से बाह्यतम नष्ट होता है तुम्हारे प्रकाश से अन्तर अज्ञानतम भी नष्ट होता है, इससे अपूर्व सूर्य हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके अनन्तर देवी मन्त्री को जो राजा के पास नदी के तट के फलों के वृक्षों के समान सोया था जन्म और कुल के कहावने के निमित्त संकल्प से जगाया और मन्त्री उठके फूलों से देवियों का पूजन कर राजा के समीप जा बैठ गया । तब सरस्वती कहने लगी , हे राजन्! तू कौन है, किसका पुत्र है और कब तूने जन्म लिया है? हे राम जी! जब इस प्रकार देवी ने पूछा तब मन्त्री जो निकट बैठा था, बोला हे देवि! तुम्हारी कृपा से राजा का जन्म और कुल मैं कहता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इक्ष्वाकुकुल में एक राजा हुआ था जिसके कमल की नाईं नेत्र थे और वह श्रीमान् था, उसका नाम कुन्दरथ था । निदान उसका पुत्र बुधरथ हुआ, बुधरथ के सिंधुरथ हुआ; उसका पुत्र महारथ हुआ; महारथ का पुत्र विष्णुरथ हुआ; उसका पुत्र कलारथ हुआ; कलारथ का पुत्र सयरथ हुआ; सयरथ का पुत्र नभरथ हुआ और उस नभरथ के बड़े पुण्य करके यह विदूरथ पुत्र हुआ । जैसे क्षीरसमुद्र से चन्द्रमा निकला है वैसे ही सुमित्रा माता से यह उपजा है । जैसे गौरीजी से स्वामि कार्त्तिक उत्पन्न हुए वैसे ही यह सुमित्रा से उत्पन्न हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी । इस प्रकार कहके जब मन्त्री तूष्णीम् हुआ तब देवीजी ने कृपा करके राजा विदूरथ के शीश पर हाथ रखकर कहा, हे राजन्! तुम अपने पूर्वजन्म को विवेकदृष्टि करके देखो कि तुम कौन हो? देवी के हाथ रखने से राजा के हृदय का अज्ञानतम निवृत्त हो गया; हृदय प्रफुल्लित हुआ और देवी के प्रसाद से राजा को पूर्व की स्मृति फुर आई । लीला और पद्म का सम्पूर्ण वृत्तान्त स्मरण करके कहने लगा हे देवि! बड़ा अचरच है कि यह जगत् मन से रचा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह मैंने तुम्हारे प्रसाद से जाना कि मैं राजा पद्म था और लीला मेरी स्त्री थी। मुझ को मृतक हुए एक दिन ऐसे में भासा और यहाँ में सौ वर्ष का हुआ हूँ सो अब तक भ्रम से मैंने नहीं जाना; अब प्रत्यक्ष जानता हूँ । सौ वर्षों मे जो अनेक कार्य मैंने किये हैं वह सब मुझको स्मरण होते हैं और अपने प्रपितामह और अपनी बाल्यावस्था व यौवन अवस्था मित्र और बान्धव भी स्मरण आते हैं-यह बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सरस्वती बोली, हे राजन्! जब जीव मृतक होते हैं तब उनको बड़ी मूर्च्छा होती है । उस मूर्च्छा के अनन्तर और लोक भास आते हैं और एक मुहूर्त्त में वर्षों का अनुभव होता है । जैसे स्वप्न में एक मुहूर्त्त में अनेक वर्षों का अनुभव होता है, वैसे ही तुझको मृत्यु- मूर्च्छा के अनन्तर यह लोकभ्रम भासता है । हे राजन्! जहाँ तुम पद्म राजा थे उस गृह में मृतक हुए तुमको एक मुहूर्त बीता है और यहाँ तुमको बहुतेरे वर्षों का अनुभव हुआ है ।इससे भी जो पिछला वृत्तान्त है वह सुनिये । हे राजन् पहाड़ के ऊपर एक ग्राम था उसमें एक वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण रहता था और अरुन्धती उसकी स्त्री थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह दोनों मन्दिर में रहते थे । अरुन्धती ने मुझसे वर लिया कि जब मेरा भर्त्ता मृतक हो तब उसका जीव इसी मण्डपाकाश में रहे ।निदान जब वह मृतक हुआ तब उसकी पुर्यष्टक उसी मन्दिर में रही पर उसके संवित् में राजा की दृढ़ वासना थी इसलिये उस मण्डपाकाश में उसको पद्म राजा की सृष्टि फुर आई और अरुन्धती उसकी स्त्री लीला होकर उसको प्राप्त हुई राजा पद्म का मण्डप उस ब्राह्मण के मण्डपाकाश में स्थित हुआ और फिर उस मण्डप में जब तू राजा पद्म मृतक हुआ तब तेरे संवित् में नाना प्रकार के आरम्भसंयुक्त यह जगत् फुर आया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! यह तेरा जगत् पद्मराजा के हृदय में फुर आया है और पद्म राजा के मण्डपाकाश में स्थित है । पद्म राजा का जगत् उस वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण के मण्डपाकाश में स्थित है और वही वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण तुम विदूरथ राजा हुए हो । हे राजन्! यह सब जगत् प्रतिभामात्र है और मन की कल्पना से भासता है - उपजा कुछ नहीं । इतना सुन विदूरथ बोले, बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि जैसे मेरा यह जन्म भ्रमरूप हुआ वैसे ही इक्ष्वाकु का कुल और मेरे माता पिता सब भ्रमरूप हुए हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें मैं जन्म लेके बालक हुआ और जब दश वर्ष का था तब पिता ने मुझको राज्य देके वनवास लिया । फिर मैंने दिग्विजय करके प्रजा की पालना की और शत वर्षों का मुझको अनुभव होता है । फिर मुझको दारुण अवस्था युद्ध की इच्छा हुई है और युद्ध करके रात्रि को मैं गृह में आया । तब तुम दोनों देवियाँ मेरे गृह में आईं और मैंने तुम्हारी पूजा की ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब तुम दोनों में से एक देवी ने कृपा करके मेरे शीश पर हाथ रक्खा है उसी से मुझको ज्ञान प्रकाश हुआ है जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश से कमल प्रफुल्लित होता है वैसे ही मेरा हृदय देवी के प्रकाश से प्रफुल्लित हुआ है । इनकी कृपा से मैं कृत्कृत्य हुआ और अब मेरा सब संताप नष्ट होकर निर्वाण, समता, सुख और निर्मल पद को प्राप्त हुआ हूँ । सरस्वती बोली, हे राजन्! जो कुछ तुझको भासा है वह भ्रममात्र है और नाना प्रकार के व्यवहार और लोका न्तर भी भ्रममात्र हैं, क्योंकि वहाँ तुझको मृतक हुए अभी एक मुहूर्त्त व्यतीत हुआ है और इसी अनन्तर में उसी मण्डपाकाश में तुझको यह जगत् भासा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पद्म राजा की वह सृष्टि ब्राह्मण के मण्डप में स्थित है । और यहाँ तुझको नदियाँ, पर्वत, समुद्र, पृथ्वी आदिक भूत सम्पूर्ण जगत् भासि आये हैं । हे राजन! मृत्यु -मूर्छा के अनन्तर कभी वही जगत् भासता है, कभी और प्रकार भासता है और कभी पूर्व-अपूर्व भी भासता है । यह केवल मन की कल्पना है,पर वास्तव में असत्*रूप है और अज्ञान से सत् की नाईं भासता है । जैसे एक मुहूर्त्त शयन करके स्वप्न में बहुतेरे वर्षों का क्रम देखता है वैसे ही जगत् का अनुभव होता है । जैसे संकल्पपुर में अपना जीना, मरना और गन्धर्वनगर भ्रममात्र होता है; जैसे नौका में बैठे हुए मनुष्य को तट के वृक्ष चलते हुए भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भ्रमण करने से पर्वत, पृथ्वी और मन्दिर भ्रमते भासते हैं और स्वप्न में अपना शिर कटा भासता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भ्रम से भासता है । हे राजन्! अज्ञान से तुझको मिथ्या कल्पना उपजी है; वास्तव में न तू मृतक हुआ और न तूने जन्म लिया, तेरा अपना आप जो शुद्ध विज्ञान शान्तिरूप आत्मपद है उसी में स्थित है । नाना प्रकार का जगत् अज्ञान से भासता है और सम्यक् ज्ञान से सर्वात्मसत्ता भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

केवल शून्य शून्य स्थित है और न कोई जगत् है, न कोई देखनेवाला है-यह सब भ्रान्ति है । हे राजन् यह सब तेरे उस मण्डपाकाश में फुरते हैं । विदूरथ बोले, हे देवि! जो ऐसा ही है तो यह मेरे भृत्य भी अपने आत्म में सत् हैं वा असत् हैं कृपा कर कहिये? देवी बोली, हे राजन्! विदित वेद जो पुरुष है वह शुद्ध बोधरूप है । उसको कुछ भी जगत् सत्यरूप नहीं भासता , सब चिदाकाश रूप ही भासता है । जैसे भ्रम निवृत्त होने पर रस्सी में सर्प नहीं भासता वैसे ही जिन पुरुषों को आत्मबोध हुआ है और जिनका जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हुआ है उनको जगत् सत् नहीं भासता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जल को असत् जाने तो फिर जल सत्ता नहीं भासता वैसे ही जिनको आत्मबोध हुआ है और जगत् को असत् जानते है उनको सत् नहीं भासता । हे राजन् जैसे स्वप्न में कोई भ्रम से अपना कटा शीश देखे और जागने पर स्वप्न का मरना नहीं देखता वैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को जगत् सत् नहीं भासता । जैसे स्वप्न का मरना भ्रम से देखता है वैसे ही अज्ञानी को जगत् सत् भासता है । परन्तु वास्तव में कुछ नहीं, शुद्ध बोध में जगत् भ्रम भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शरत्*काल में मेघ से रहित शुद्ध आकाश होता है वैसे ही शुद्धबोधवालों को अहं त्वं आदि व्यर्थ शब्द का अभाव होता है । हे राजन्! तुम और तुम्हारे भृत्य इत्यादि जो यह सृष्टि है वह सब आत्मा से फुरे हैं और वास्तव में कुछ नहीं हुआ । केवल आत्मसत्ता अपने आपमें स्थित है और भ्रम से और कुछ भासता है, पर शुद्धविज्ञान घनरूप ही उसका शेष रहता है । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब देवी और विदूरथ का संवाद वशिष्ठजी ने रामजी से कहा तब सूर्य अस्त होकर सायंकाल का समय हुआ और सब सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके स्नान को गई । जब रात्रि बीत गई सूर्य की किरणों के निकलते ही सब अपने स्थानों पर आके बैठे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वप्नपुरुषसत्यत  वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो पुरुष अबोध हैं अर्थात् परमपद में स्थित नहीं हुए उनको जगत् वज्रसार की नाईं दृढ़ है । जैसे मूर्ख बालक को अपनी परछाहीं वैताल भासता है वैसे ही अज्ञानी को असत्*रूप जगत् सत् हो भासता है और जैसे मरुस्थल में मृग को असत्*रूप जलाभास सत्य हो भासता है; स्वप्ने में क्रिया अर्थभ्रम करके भासते हैं; जिसको सुवर्णबुद्धि नहीं होती उसको भूषणबुद्धि सत् भासती है और जैसे नेत्र दूषण से आकाश में मुक्तमाला भासती हैं वैसे ही असम्यकदर्शी को असत्*रूप जगत् सत् हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जगत् दीर्घकाल का स्वप्ना है: अहन्ता से दृढ़ जाग्रतरूप हो भासता है और वास्तव में कुछ उपजा नहीं । परमचिदाकाश सर्वथा शान्ति और अचिन्त्य चिन्मात्र स्वरूप सर्वशक्ति सर्व आत्मा ही है; जहाँ जैसा स्पन्द फुरता है वैसा ही जगत् होकर भासता है जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि भासती है वह स्वप्नभ्रम चिदाकाश में स्थित है । उस चिदाकाश में एक स्वप्नपुर फुरता है और वहाँ दृष्टा हो दृश्य को देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह दृष्टा और दृश्य दोनों चेतन संविद में आभासरूप हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी आभासरूप है । हे रामजी! सर्ग का आदि जो शुद्ध आत्मसत्ता थी उसमें आदि संवेदन स्पन्द हुआ है वहाँ ब्रह्माजी हैं और उसी के संकल्प में यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् स्थित है । यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् स्वप्न की नाईं है; उस स्वप्नरूप में तुम्हारा सद्भाव हुआ है । जैसे तुम हो वैसे ही और भी हैं । जैसे स्वप्न में स्वप्ननगर को और स्वप्ना हो और जैसे स्वप्ननगर वास्तव सत् नहीं होता वैसे ही यह जगत् भी जो दृष्टि आता है भ्रममात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में असत् ही सत् होके भासता है वैसे ही यह भी अहं त्वं आदि भासते हैं और जैसे स्वप्न में सब कर्म होते हैं वैसे ही यह भी जानो ।इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! स्वप्न से जब मनुष्य जागता है तब स्वप्न के पदार्थ उसे असत् रूप हो भासते हैं, पर ये तो ज्यों के त्यों रहते हैं और जब देखिये तब ऐसे ही हैं, फिर आप जाग्रत् और स्वप्न को कैसे समान कहते हैं । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसा स्वप्न है वैसा ही जाग्रत है; स्वप्न और जाग्रत में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वप्न को भी असत् तब जानता है जब जागता है; जब तक जागता नहीं तब तक असत् नहीं जानता वैसे ही मनुष्य भी जब तक आत्मपद में नहीं जागता तब तक असत् नहीं भासता और जब आत्मपद में जागता है तब यह जगत् भी असत्*रूप भासता है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् असत्*रूप है और भ्रम से सत् की नाईं भासता है । जैसे स्वप्न की स्त्री असत्*रूप होती है और उसको पुरुष सत्*रूप जानता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी असत्*रूप सत् हो दिखाई देता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

केवल आभासरूप जगत् है और आत्मसत्ता सर्वत्र सर्वदा अद्वैतरूप है, जहाँ जैसा चिन्तता है वहाँ वैसा ही होके भासता है । जैसे डिब्बे में अनेक रत्न होते हैं उसमें जिसको चाहता है लेता है, वैसे ही सर्वगत चिदा काश, जहाँ जैसा चिन्तता है वहाँ वैसा हो भासता है । हे रामजी! अब पूर्व का प्रसंग सुनो । जब देवी ने विदूरथ पर अमृत के समान ज्ञानवचनों की वर्षा की तब उसके हृदय में विवेक रूप सुन्दर अंकुर उत्पन्न हुआ । तब सरस्वती ने कहा, हे राजन् जो कुछ कहना था वह मैं तुझसे कह चुकी । अब तुम रणसंग्राम में मृतक होगे यह मैं जानती हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब हम जाती हैं, लीलादिक को दिखाने के लिये हम आई थीं सो सब दिखा चुकीं । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार मधुरवानी से सरस्वती ने कहा तब बुद्धिमान् राजा विदूरथ बोला, हे देवि! बड़ों का दर्शन निरर्थक नहीं होता वह तो महाफल देने वाला है । हे देवि! जो अर्थी मेरे पास आता है उसे मैं निरर्थक नहीं जाने देता और सबका अर्थ पूरा करता हूँ । तुम तो साक्षात् ईश्वरी हो इसलिए मुझे यह वर दो कि देह को त्यागकर मैं लोकान्तर में पद्म के शव में प्राप्त होऊँ और मेरे मन्त्री और लीला भी मेरे साथ हों । हे देवि! जो भक्त शरण में प्राप्त होता है उसको बड़े लोग त्याग नहीं करते, बल्कि उसके सब अर्थ सिद्ध करते हैं । सरस्वती बोली, हे राजन्! ऐसा ही होगा । तू पद्म राजा के शरीर में प्राप्त होगा और बोधसहित निश्शंक होकर राज्य करेगा । हमारी आराधना किसी को व्यर्थ नहीं होती । जैसी कामना करके कोई हमको सेवता है वैसे ही फल को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्निदाहवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

सरस्वती बोली, हे राजन्! अब तुम रण में मृतक होके पूर्व पद्म राजा के शरीर में प्राप्त होगे और यह तुम्हारी भार्या और मन्त्री भी तुम्हें वहाँ प्राप्त होंगे । हे राजन्! तुम ऐसे चले जावोगे जैसे वायु चली जाती है । जैसे अश्व और मृग ऊँट और हाथी का संग नहीं करते वैसे ही तुम्हारा हमारा क्या संग है - इससे हम जाती हैं । इतना कह कर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार देवी ने कहा तब एक पुरुष ने आकर कहा, हे राजन्! जैसे प्रलयकाल में मन्दराचल और अस्ताचल आदि पर्वत वायु से उड़ते हैं वैसे ही शत्रु चले आते हैं और चक्र गदा आदि शस्त्रों की वर्षा करते हैं । जैसे महाप्रलय में सब स्थान जल से पूर्ण हो जाते हैं वैसे ही सेना से सब स्थान पूर्ण हुए हैं और उन्होंने अग्नि भी लगाई है उससे स्थान जलने लगे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे शब्द करते हैं और नदी के प्रवाह की नाईं बाण चले आते हैं । अग्नि ऐसी लगी है जैसे महाप्रलय की बड़वाग्नि समुद्र को सोखती है । तब दोनों देवियाँ और राजा और मन्त्री ऊँचे चढ़ के और झरोखे में बैठ के क्या देखने लगे कि जैसे प्रलयकाल में मेघ चले आते हैं वैसे ही सेना चली है और जैसे प्रलय की अग्नि से दिशा पूर्ण होती हैं वैसे ही अग्नि की ज्वाला से सब दिशाएँ पूर्ण हुई हैं और उससे ऐसी चिनगारियाँ उड़ती हैं मानों तारागण गिरते हैं और अंगारों की वर्षा होती है उससे जीव जलते हैं । सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जो नाना प्रकार के भूषणों से पूर्ण थीं वह तृणों की नाईं अग्नि में जलती हैं और पुरुषों की देह और वस्त्र भी जलते हैं । सब हाय हाय शब्द करते हैं और जलते जलते बाँधव, पुत्र और स्त्रियों को ढूँढ़ते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह आश्चर्य देखो कि ऐसे स्नेह से जीव बाँधे हुए हैं कि मृत्युकाल में भी स्नेह नहीं त्याग सकते पर सेना के लोग दूसरे लोगों को मार के स्त्रियों को ले जाते हैं । हे रामजी! उस काल रणभूमि में चहुँ ओर शब्द छा गया; कोई कहता था हाय पिता; कोई कहता था हाय माता; हाय भाई; हाय पुत्र; हाय स्त्री । घोड़े, गौ, बैल, ऊँट आदि पशु इकट्ठे मिल गये और अग्नि की ज्वाला वृद्धि होती जाती है और बड़ा क्षोभ उदय हुआ । जैसे महाप्रलय की अग्नि होती है वैसे ही सब स्थान अग्नि से पूर्ण हुए और उनमें अनेक जीव और स्थान दग्ध होने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्निदाहवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

सरस्वती बोली, हे राजन्! अब तुम रण में मृतक होके पूर्व पद्म राजा के शरीर में प्राप्त होगे और यह तुम्हारी भार्या और मन्त्री भी तुम्हें वहाँ प्राप्त होंगे । हे राजन्! तुम ऐसे चले जावोगे जैसे वायु चली जाती है । जैसे अश्व और मृग ऊँट और हाथी का संग नहीं करते वैसे ही तुम्हारा हमारा क्या संग है - इससे हम जाती हैं । इतना कह कर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार देवी ने कहा तब एक पुरुष ने आकर कहा, हे राजन्! जैसे प्रलयकाल में मन्दराचल और अस्ताचल आदि पर्वत वायु से उड़ते हैं वैसे ही शत्रु चले आते हैं और चक्र गदा आदि शस्त्रों की वर्षा करते हैं । जैसे महाप्रलय में सब स्थान जल से पूर्ण हो जाते हैं वैसे ही सेना से सब स्थान पूर्ण हुए हैं और उन्होंने अग्नि भी लगाई है उससे स्थान जलने लगे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे शब्द करते हैं और नदी के प्रवाह की नाईं बाण चले आते हैं । अग्नि ऐसी लगी है जैसे महाप्रलय की बड़वाग्नि समुद्र को सोखती है । तब दोनों देवियाँ और राजा और मन्त्री ऊँचे चढ़ के और झरोखे में बैठ के क्या देखने लगे कि जैसे प्रलयकाल में मेघ चले आते हैं वैसे ही सेना चली है और जैसे प्रलय की अग्नि से दिशा पूर्ण होती हैं वैसे ही अग्नि की ज्वाला से सब दिशाएँ पूर्ण हुई हैं और उससे ऐसी चिनगारियाँ उड़ती हैं मानों तारागण गिरते हैं और अंगारों की वर्षा होती है उससे जीव जलते हैं । सुन्दर स्त्रियाँ जो नाना प्रकार के भूषणों से पूर्ण थीं वह तृणों की नाईं अग्नि में जलती हैं और पुरुषों की देह और वस्त्र भी जलते हैं । सब हाय हाय शब्द करते हैं और जलते जलते बाँधव, पुत्र और स्त्रियों को ढूँढ़ते हैं । हे रामजी! यह आश्चर्य देखो कि ऐसे स्नेह से जीव बाँधे हुए हैं कि मृत्युकाल में भी स्नेह नहीं त्याग सकते पर सेना के लोग दूसरे लोगों को मार के स्त्रियों को ले जाते हैं । हे रामजी! उस काल रणभूमि में चहुँ ओर शब्द छा गया; कोई कहता था हाय पिता; कोई कहता था हाय माता; हाय भाई; हाय पुत्र; हाय स्त्री । घोड़े, गौ, बैल, ऊँट आदि पशु इकट्ठे मिल गये और अग्नि की ज्वाला वृद्धि होती जाती है और बड़ा क्षोभ उदय हुआ । जैसे महाप्रलय की अग्नि होती है वैसे ही सब स्थान अग्नि से पूर्ण हुए और उनमें अनेक जीव और स्थान दग्ध होने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्निदाहवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार राजा नगर को देखता था कि लीला सहेलियों सहित अपने दूसरे स्थान से जहाँ राजा विदूरथ था आई । उसके महासुन्दर भूषण कुछ टूटे हुए और कुछ शिथिल थे । एक सहेली ने कहा, हे राजन्! तुम्हारे अन्तःपुर में जो स्त्रियाँ थीं उन्हें शत्रु ले गये हैं, पर इस लीला रानी को हम बड़े यत्न से चुराकर ले आई हैं और दूसरे लोगों को उन शत्रुओं ने बड़ा कष्ट दिया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम्हारे द्वारे पर जो सेना बैठी है उसको भी वह चूर्ण करते हैं और समस्त नगर को जलाकर लूट लिया है । हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार सहेली ने राजा से कहा तब राजा ने सरस्वतीजी से कहा, हे देवीजी! यह लीला तुम्हारी शरण आई है और तुम्हारे चरणकमलों की भ्रमरी है; इसकी रक्षा करो , और अब मैं युद्ध करने जाता हूँ । जब इस प्रकार कहकर राजा क्रोध संयुक्त युद्ध करने को रण की ओर मत्त हाथी के समान चला तब देवी के साथ जो प्रथम लीला थी उसने क्या देखा कि उस लीला का अपनी ही मूर्ति सा सुन्दर आकार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आरसी में प्रतिबिम्ब होता है वैसे ही देखके कहने लगी, हे देवि! इसमें क्योंकर प्राप्त हुई? जब मैं प्रथम आई थी तब तो मुझको मन्त्री, टहलुये और अनेक पुरवासी देखते थे और वह संशय मैने तुमसे निवृत्त किया था; फिर मैं इस प्रकार कैसे आन स्थित हुई । यह दृश्य रूप कैसा आदर्श है जिसके भीतर बाहर प्रतिबिम्ब होता है? यह मन्त्री और टहलुये और मेरा यह स्वरूप क्या है और दृश्यभाव हो क्योंकर भासता है? मेरा यह संशय दूर करो! देवी बोली हे लीले! जैसे चित्तसंवित् में स्पन्द फुरता है वैसे ही तत्काल सिद्ध होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस अर्थ को चिन्तन करनेवाला चित्तसंवित् शरीरको त्यागता है उसी अर्थ को प्राप्त होता है और उसी क्षण में देश काल और पदार्थ की दीर्घता होती है । जैसे स्वप्न सृष्टि फुर आती है वैसे ही परलोकसृष्टि भास आती है । हे लीले! जब तेरा भर्त्ता मृतक होने लगा था तब तुझ में और मन्त्रियों में इसका बहुत स्नेह था इससे वही रूप सत् होकर अपनी वासना के अनुसार उसे भासा है जैसे संकल्पपुर और स्वप्नसेना भासती है वैसे ही यह "यह देश काल और पदार्थ" भासे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जो कोई असत् पदार्थ सत्*रूप होकर भासते हैं वह अज्ञानकाल में ही भासते हैं, ज्ञानकाल में सब तुल्य हो जाते हैं; न्यूनाधिक कोई नहीं रहता; जाग्रत में स्वप्न मिथ्या भासता और स्वप्न में जाग्रत का अभाव हो जाता है । जाग्रत शरीर मृतक में नष्ट हो जाता है; मृतक जन्म में असत् होजाता है और मृतक में जन्म असत् हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले । जब इस प्रकार इनको विचारकर देखिये तो सब अवस्था भ्रान्तिमात्र हैं, वास्तव में कोई सत्य नहीं । हे लीले! सर्ग से आदि महाप्रलय पर्यन्त कुछ नहीं हुआ! सदा ज्यों का त्यों ब्रह्मसत्ता अपने आपमें स्थित है; जगत् आभासमात्र है और अज्ञान से भासता है । जैसे आकाश में तरुवरे भासते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भ्रम से भासता है और वास्तव में कुछ भी नहीं जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजकर लीन होते हैं वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् उपज कर लीन होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे ‘अहं’‘त्वं’ आदि शब्द भ्रान्तिमात्र हैं । हे लीले! यह जगत् मृगतृष्णा के जलवत् है । इसमें आस्था करनी अज्ञानता है और भ्रान्ति भी कुछ वस्तु नहीं । जैसे घनतम में यक्ष भासता है पर वह यक्ष कोई वस्तु नहीं है, ब्रह्म सत्ता ज्यों की त्यों है, वैसे ही भ्रान्ति भी कुछ वस्तु नहीं । जन्म, मृत्यु और मोह सब असत्*रूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ आदि जितने शब्द हैं उनका महा प्रलय में अभाव हो जाता है उसके पीछे जो शुद्ध शान्तरूप है अब भी वही जान कि ज्यों की त्यों ब्रह्मसत्ता है । हे लीले! यह जो पृथ्वी आदि भूत भासते हैं सो भी संवित रूप हैं क्योंकि जब चित्तसंवित् स्पन्दरूप होता तब यह जगत् होके भासता है और इसी कारण संवित्*रूप है । हे लीले! जीवरूपी समुद्र में जगत्*रूप तरंग उत्पन्न होते हैं और लीन भी होते हैं, पर वास्तव में जलरूप हैं और कुछ नहीं । जैसे अग्नि में उष्णता होती है वैसे ही जीव में सर्ग है जो ज्ञानवान् है उसको सर्वात्मा भासता है और अज्ञानी को भिन्न भिन्न कल्पना होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में त्रस रेणुभासते हैं, पवन में स्पन्द होता है और उसमें सुगन्ध होती है सो सब निराकार है वैसे ही जगत् भी आत्मा में निर्वपु है । भाव अभाव; ग्रहण त्याग; सूक्ष्म स्थूल; चर अचर इत्यादि सब ब्रह्म में आभास हैं । हे लीले!यह जगत जो साकाररूप भासता है सो आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं । जैसे वृक्ष के अंग पत्र , फल टासरुप हो भासते हैं वैसे ही ब्रह्मसत्ता ही जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है और कुछ नहीं । जैसे चेतन संवित् में जैसा स्पन्द फुरता है वैसे ही होकर भासता है, पर वह आकाशरुप संवित ज्यों की त्यों है, उसमें और कल्पना भ्रममात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! यह जो जगत् भासता है वह न सत् है और न असत् है । जैसे रस्सी में भ्रम से सर्प भासता है वैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । जिसको असम्यक्*ज्ञान होता है उसको रस्सी में सर्प भासता है तो वह असत् न हुआ और जिसको सम्यक बोध होता है उसको सर्प सत् नहीं । ऐसे ही अज्ञान से जगत् असत् नहीं भासता और आत्मज्ञान होने से सत् नहीं भासता, क्योंकि कुछ वस्तु नहीं है । हे लीले! जैसे जिसके अन्तःकरण में स्पन्द फुरता है उसका वह अनुभव करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब यह जीव मृतक होता है तब इसको एक क्षण में जगत् फुर आता है । किसी को अपूर्वरुप फुर आता है; किसी को पूर्वरूप फुर आता है और किसी को अपूर्व मिश्रित फुर आता है । इस कारण तेरे भर्ता को भी वही मन्त्री, स्त्री और सभा वासना के अनुसार फुर आये हैं, क्योंकि आत्मा सर्वत्ररूप है, जैसा-जैसा इस में तीव्र स्पन्द फुरता है वैसा ही होकर भासता है । हे लीले! जैसे अपने मनोराज में जो प्रतिभा उदय हो आती है वह सत्*रूप हो भासती है वैसे ही यह जो लीला तेरे सम्मुख बैठी है सो यही हुई है और तेरे भर्ता की जो तेरे में तीव्र वासना थी इससे उसको तेरा प्रतिबिम्बरूप होकर यह लीला प्राप्त हुई और तेरा सा शील, आचार, कुल, वपु इसको प्रतिबिम्बित हुआ है । हे लीले! सर्वगत संवित् आकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसा जैसा उसमें होता है वैसा वैसा चिद्रूप आदर्श में प्रतिबिम्ब भासता है । इस सब जगत् का चेतन दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्ब होता है; वास्तव में तू और मैं, जगत्, आकाश, भवन, पृथ्वी, राजा आदि सब आत्मरूप है । आत्मा ही जगत्*रूप हो भासता है । जैसे बेलि से मज्जा भिन्न नहीं वैसे ही यह जगत् ब्रह्मस्वरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्य कामसंकल्पवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! तेरा भर्त्ता राजा विदूरथ रण में संग्राम करके शरीर त्यागेगा और उसी अन्तःपुर में प्राप्त होकर राज्य करेगा । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी जब इस प्रकार देवी ने कहा तब विदूरथ के पुरवाली लीला ने हाथ जोड़ के देवी को प्रणाम किया और कहा, हे देवि! भगवति! मैंने ज्ञतिरूप का नित्य पूजन किया और उसने स्वप्न में मुझको दर्शन दिया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वह ईश्वरी थी वैसे ही तुम भी मुझको दृष्टि आती हो । इससे मुझ पर कृपा पर कृपा करके मनवाच्छित फल दो । तब देवी अपने भक्त पर प्रसन्न होकर बोली, हे लीले! तूने अनन्य होकर मेरी भक्ति की है और उससे तेरा शरीर भी जीर्ण हो गया है अब में तुझ पर प्रसन्न हूँ जो कुछ तुझको वाञ्छित हो वह वर माँग । लीला बोली, हे भगवति! जब मेरा भर्त्ता रण में देह त्याग दे तो मैं इसी शरीर से उसकी भार्या होऊँ । देवी बोली, तूने भावना सहित भली प्रकार पुण्यादिकों से निर्विघ्न मेरी सेवा की है इससे ऐसा ही होगा । तब पूर्व लीला ने कहा,

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देवि! तुम तो सत्य संकल्प, सत्यकाम और ब्रह्मस्वरूप हो मुझको उसी शरीर से तुम विदूरथ के गृह में वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण की सृष्टि में मुझे क्यों न ले गईं? देवी बोली, हे लीले! मैं किसी का कुछ नहीं करती । सब जीवों के संकल्प मात्र देह हैं और मैं ज्ञप्तिरूप हूँ । एक एक जीव के अन्तर चैतन्यमात्र देवता होकर मैं स्थित हूँ; जो-जो भावना करता है वैसे ही उसको सिद्धता होती है । हे लीले! जब तूने मेरा आराधन किया था तब तूने यह प्रार्थना की थी कि मेरे भर्त्ता का जीव इसी आकाशमण्डप में रहे और मुझको ज्ञान की भी प्राप्ति हो । उसी के अनुसार मैंने तुझको ज्ञान का उपदेश दिया और तुझको ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी निमित्त उसने पूजन किया था उससे उसके यही प्राप्त हुआ है कि देहसहित भर्त्ता के साथ जावेगी । जैसा-जैसा चित्त संवित् में स्पन्द दृढ़ होता है वैसे ही वैसी सिद्धता होती है । हे लीले! जो तप करते हैं उनकी दृढ़ता से चिदात्मा ही देवतारूप होके फल को देते हैं । जैसे-जैसे संकल्प की तीव्रता किसी को होती है चैतन्य संवित से उसको वैसा ही फल प्राप्त होता है । चित्तसंवित् से भिन्न किसी से किसी को कदाचित् कुछ फल नहीं प्राप्त होता । आत्मा सर्वगत और सर्व के अन्तःकरण में स्थित है । जैसे उसमें चैत्यता होती है उसको वैसा ही शुभाशुभ भाव प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विदूरथमरणवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! राजा विदूरथ जब देवी से कहकर संग्राम में गया तो उसने वहाँ क्या किया! वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब राजा गृह से निकला तो तारों में चन्द्रमा के सदृश सम्पूर्ण सेना से सुशोभित हुआ और रथ पर आरूढ़ होकर सभासहित संग्राम में आया वह रथ मोती और मणियों से पूर्ण था और उसमें आठ घोड़े लगे थे जो वायु से भी तीक्ष्ण चलते थे और उसमें पाँच ध्वजा थीं । उस रथ पर आरूढ़ हो राजा इस भाँति संग्राम में आया जैसे सुमेरु पर्वत पंखों से समुद्र में जा पड़े ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब जैसे प्रलयकाल में समुद्र इकट्ठे हो जाते हैं वैसे ही दोनों सेनाएँ इकट्ठी हो गईं और बड़ा युद्ध होने लगा और मेघों की नाईं योधों के शब्द होने लगे । जैसे मेघ से बूँदों की वर्षा होती है और अग्नि से चिनगारियाँ निकलती हैं वैसे ही शस्त्रों की वर्षा होने लगी । जैसे प्रलयकाल की बड़वानल अग्नि होती है वैसे ही शस्त्रों से अग्नि निकलती थी और उन शस्त्रों से अनेक जीव मरे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार जब बड़ा युद्ध होने लगा तब विदूरथ की सेना कुछ निर्बल हुई और ऊर्ध्व में जो दोनों लीला देवी की दिव्य दृष्टि से देखती थीं उन्होंने कहा, हे देवि! तुम तो सर्वशक्तिमान हो और हमारे पर तुम्हारी दया भी है हमारे भर्त्ता की जय क्यों नहीं होती इसका कारण कहो? देवी बोली, हे लीले! विदूरथ के शत्रु राजा सिद्ध ने जय के निमित्त चिरकाल पर्यन्त मेरी पूजा की है और तुम्हारे भर्त्ता ने जय के निमित्त पूजा नहीं की, मोक्ष के निमित्त की है इससे जीत सिद्ध राजा की होगी और तेरे भर्ता को मोक्ष की प्राप्ति होगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जिस जिस निमित्त कोई हमारी सेवा करता है हम उसको वैसा ही फल देती हैं । इससे राजा सिद्ध विदूरथ को जीतकर राज्य करेगा । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! फिर सेना को सब देखने लगीं और दोनों राजों का परस्पर तीव्र युद्ध होने लगा । दोनों राजों ने ऐसे बाण चलाये मानों दोनों विष्णु हो खड़े हैं । विदूरथ ने एक बाण चलाया उसके सहस्त्र हो गये और उसके आगे जाकर लाख हो गये और परस्पर युद्ध करते करते टुकड़े टुकड़े होके गिर पड़े । ऐसे दूर से दूर बाण चले जाते थे कि जैसे निर्वाण किया दीपक नहीं भासता । तब राजा सिद्ध ने मोहरूपी अस्त्र चलाया और उसके आने से विदूरथ के सिवा सब सेना मोहित हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे उन्मत्तता से कुछ सुधि नहीं रहती वैसे ही उनको कुछ सुधि न रही और परस्पर देखते ही रह गये मानों चित्र लिखे हैं । तब राजा विदूरथ को भी मोह का आवेश होने लगा तो उसने प्रबोधरूपी शस्त्र चलाया उससे सबका मोह छूट गया और जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से सूर्यमुखी कमल प्रफुल्लित हो आते हैं वैसे ही सबके हृदय प्रफुल्लित हो गये । तब सिद्ध राजा ने नागास्त्र बाण चलाया उससे अनेक ऐसे नाग निकल आये मानों पर्वत उड़ आते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान सब दिशाएँ नागों से पूर्ण हो गईं और उनके मुखसे विष और अग्नि की ज्वाला निकली जिससे विदूरथ की सेना ने बहुत कष्ट पाया तब राजा विदूरथ ने गरुड़ास्त्र चलाया उससे अनेक गरुड़ प्रकट हुए और जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है वैसे ही सर्प नष्ट हुए और नागों को नष्ट करके गरुड़ भी अन्तर्धान हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे संकल्प के त्यागने से संकल्पसृष्टि का अभाव हो जाता है वैसे ही गरुड़ अन्तर्धान हो गये और जैसे स्वप्न से जागे हुए को स्वप्ननगर का अभाव हो जाता है वैसे ही गरुड़ों का अभाव हो गया । फिर जब कोई बाण सिद्ध चलावे तो विदूरथ उसको नष्ट करे जैसे सूर्य तम को नष्ट करे और उसने बाणों की बड़ी वर्षा की उससे सिद्ध भी क्षोभ को प्राप्त हुआ । तब पिछली लीला ने झरोखे से देखके देवीजी से कहा हे देवि! अब मेरे भर्त्ता की जय होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी सुनके मुसकराई पर मुख से कुछ न कह हृदय में विचारा कि जीव का चित्त बहुत चञ्चल है, ऐसे देखते ही थे कि सूर्य उदय हुए मानों सूर्य भी युद्ध का कौतुक देखने आये हैं-और सिद्ध ने तमरूप अस्त्र चलाया जिससे सर्वदिशा श्याम हो गईं और कुछ भी न भासित होता था - मानों काजल की समष्टिता इकट्ठी हुई है ।तब विदूरथ ने सूर्यसा प्रकाशरूपी अस्त्र चलाया जिससे सब तम नष्ट हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शरद्काल में सब घटा नष्ट हो जाती हैं, केवल शुद्ध आकाश ही रहता है जैसे आत्मज्ञान से लोभा दिक का ज्ञानी को अभाव हो जाताहै और जैसे लोभरूपी काजल के निवृत्त होने से ज्ञान वान् की बुद्धि निर्मल होती है वैसे ही प्रकाश से तम नष्ट हो गया और सब दिशा निर्मल हुईं । जैसे अगस्त्यमुनि समुद्र को पान कर गये थे वैसे ही प्रकाश तम का पान कर गया तब सिद्ध ने वैतालरूपी अस्त्र चलाया जिससे विदूरथ की सेना मोहित हो गई और उसमें से महाविकराल और परछाहीं समान मूर्ति धारण किये ऐसे श्यामरूप वैताल भासने लगे, जो ग्रहण न किये जावें और जीव के भीतर प्रवेश कर जावें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनके रहने का स्थान शून्य मन्दिर, कीचड़ और पर्वत हैं, शस्त्र से निकलकर विदूरथ की सेना को दुःख देने लगे । पिशाच वह होते हैं जिनकी शास्त्रोक्त क्रिया नहीं होती और जो मरके भूत, पिशाच और वैताल होते हैं और राग, द्वेष, तृष्णा और भूख से जलते रहते हैं । उनका कोई बड़ा सरदार विदूरथ के निकट आने लगा तब विदूरथ ने रूपका नामक अस्त्र चलाया और उससे महाभयानकरूप बड़े नख, केश, जिह्वा, उदर और होठसहित नग्नरूप भैरव प्रकट होकर वैतालों को भोजन करने और खप्पर में रक्त भरकर पीने और नृत्य करने लगे और सबको दुःख देने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब सिद्ध ने क्रोध करके राक्षसरूपी अस्त्र चलाया जिससे एक कोटि भयानकरूप और काले राक्षस पाताल और दिशाओं से निकले जिनकी जिह्वा निकली हुई और ऐसा चमत्कार करते थे जैसे श्याम मेघ में बिजली चमत्कार करती है । वे जिसको देखें उसको मुख में डाल-के ले जावें । उनको देखके विदूरथ की सेना बहुत डर गई, क्योंकि जिसके सम्मुख वे हँसके देखें वह भय से मर जावे । तब राजा विदूरथ ने अपनी सेना को कष्टवान देख विष्णुअस्त्र चलाया जिससे सब राक्षस नष्ट हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर राजा सिद्ध ने अग्नि नामक अस्त्र चलाया जिससे सम्पूर्ण दिशाओं में अग्नि फैल गई और लोग जलने लगे । तब राजा विदूरथ ने वरुणरूपी बाण चलाया जिससे जैसे सन्तों के संग से अज्ञानी के तीनों ताप मिट जाते हैं वैसे ही अग्नि का ताप मिट गया । जल से सब स्थान पूर्ण हो गये और सिद्ध की बहुत सेना जल में बह गई । तब सिद्ध ने शोषणमय अस्त्र चलाया जिससे सब जल सूख गया पर कहीं कहीं कीचड़ रह गई । उसने फिर तेजोमय बाण चलाया जिससे कीचड़ भी सूख गई और विदूरथ की सेना गरमी से व्याकुल होकर ऐसी तपने लगी जैसे मूर्ख का हृदय क्रोध से जलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब विदूरथ ने मेघ नामक अस्त्र चलाया जिससे मेघ वर्षने लगे और शीतल मन्द मन्द वायु चलने लगा जैसे आत्मा की ओर आये जीव का संसरना घटता जाता है वैसे ही विदूरथ की सेना शीतल हुई । फिर सिद्ध ने वायुरूपी अस्त्र चलाया जिससे सूखे पत्र की नाईं विदूरथ फिरने लगा । तब विदूरथ ने पहाड़रूपी अस्त्र चलाया जिससे पहाड़ों की वर्षा होने लगी और वायु का मार्ग रुक गया और वायु के क्षोभ मिट जाने से सब पदार्थ स्थिरभूत हो गये । जैसे संवेदन से रहित चित्त शान्त होता है वैसे ही सब शान्त हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब पहाड़ उड़ उड़ के सिद्ध की सेना पर पड़े तब सिद्ध ने वज्र रूप अस्त्र चलाया जिससे पर्वत नष्ट हुए । जब इस प्रकार वज्र वर्षे तब विदूरथ ने ब्रह्म अस्त्र चलाया जिससे वज्र नष्ट हुए और ब्रह्म अस्त्र अन्तर्धान हो गये । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार परस्पर इनका युद्ध होता था । जो अस्त्र सिद्ध चलावे उसको विदूरथ विदारण करे और जो विदूरथ चलावे उसको सिद्ध विदारण कर डाले । निदान विदूरथ राजा ने एक ऐसा अस्त्र चलाया कि राजा सिद्ध का रथ चूर्ण हो गया और घोड़े भी सब चौपट कर डाले ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब सिद्ध राजा ने रथ से उतर ऐसा अस्त्र चलाया कि विदूरथ का रथ और घोड़े नष्ट हुए और दोनों ढाल और तलवार लेकर युद्ध करने लगे । फिर दोनों के रथवाहक और रथ ले आये, उसके ऊपर दोनों आरूढ़ होकर युद्ध करने लगे । विदूरथ ने सिद्ध पर एक बरछी चलाई जो उसके हृदय में लगी और रुधिर चला । तब उसको देख लीला ने देवी से कहा, हे देवि! मेरे भर्त्ता की जय हुई है । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार लीला कहती ही थी कि सिद्ध ने बरछी चलाई सो विदूरथ के हृदय में लगी और उसको देख के विदूरथ की लीला शोकवान् होकर कहने लगी, हे देवि! मेरा भर्त्ता है; दुष्ट सिद्ध ने बड़ा कष्ट दिया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! फिर सिद्ध ने एक ऐसा खङ्ग चलाया कि जिससे विदूरथ के पाँव कट गये और घोड़े भी कट गये पर तो भी विदूरथ युद्ध करता रहा । फिर सिद्ध ने विदूरथ के शिर पर खङ्ग का प्रहार किया तो वह मूर्छा खाके गिर पड़ा । ऐसे देखके उसके सारथी रथ को गृह में ले आने लगे तो सिद्ध उसके पीछे दौड़ा कि मैं इसका शीश ले आऊँ, परन्तु पकड़ न सका । जैसे अग्नि में मच्छर प्रवेश न कर सकता वैसे ही देवी के प्रभाव से विदूरथ को वह न पकड़ सका ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्युमूर्च्छानन  तरप्रतिमावर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! तब सारथी राजा को गृह में ले आया तो स्त्रियाँ, मन्त्री, बान्धव और कुटुम्बी रुदन करने लगे और बड़े शब्द होने लगे । सिद्ध की सेना लूटने लगी हाथी, घोड़े स्वामी बिना फिरते थे । फिर ढिंढोरा फिराया गया कि राजा सिद्ध की विजय हुई । निदान सब ओर से शान्ति हुई । सिद्ध राजा के ऊपर छत्र होने लगा और सब पृथ्वी का राजा वही हुआ । जैसे क्षीरसमुद्र से मन्दराचल निकल के शान्त हुआ वैसे ही सब ओर शान्ति हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब राजा विदूरथ गृह में आया तब उसकी और दूसरी लीला को देख के प्रबुद्ध लीला कहने लगी, हे देवि! यह शरीर से वहाँ क्योंकर जा प्राप्त होगी? यह तो भर्त्ता को ऐसे देखके मृतक रूप हो गई है और राजा भी मृत्यु के निकट पड़ा है केवल कुछ श्वास आते हैं । देवी बोली, हे लीले! यह जितने आरम्भ तू देखती है कि युद्ध हुआ और नाना प्रकार का जगत् है सो सब भ्रान्तिमात्र है और तेरा भर्त्ता जो पद्म था उसका हृदय जो मण्डपाकाश में था वहीं यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पद्म का मण्डपाकाश वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण के मण्डपा काश में स्थित है और वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण का मण्डपाकाश चिदाकाश के आश्रय स्थित है । हे लीले! यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण की पुर्यष्टक में स्थित है सो आकाशमें ही आकाश स्थित है । किञ्चन है इससे सम्पूर्ण फुरता है, पर वास्तव में किञ्चन भी कुछ वस्तु नहीं आत्मसत्ता ही अपने आप में स्थित है । उस आत्मसत्ता में ‘अहं’ ‘त्वं’ जगत भ्रमसे भासता है, कुछ उपजा नहीं । हे लीले! उस वशिष्ठ ब्राह्मण के मण्डपाकाश में नाना प्रकार के स्थान हैं और उनमें प्राणी आते जाते और नाना व्यवहार करते भासते हैं जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि में नाना प्रकार के आरम्भ भासते हैं सो असत्*रूप हैं वैसे ही यह जगत् भी असत्*रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! न यह दृष्टा है और न आगे दृश्य है; सब भ्रमरूप हैं! दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्य त्रिपुटी व्यवहार में है । जो दृश्य नहीं तो दृष्टा कैसे हो? सब असत्*रूप है । इनसे हित जो परमपद है वह उदय-अस्त से रहित, नित्य अज, शुद्ध, अविनाशी और अद्वैतरूप अपने आप में स्थित है । जब उसको जानता है तब दृश्य भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है । हे लीले! दृश्य भ्रम से भासता है वास्तव में न कुछ उपजा है और न उपजेगा । जितने सुमेरु आदिक पर्वत जाल और पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्व भासते हैं वे सब आकाशरूप हैं । जैसे स्व्प्न सृष्टि प्रत्यक्ष भासती है परन्तु वास्तव में कुछ नहीं वैसे ही इस जगत भी जानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जीव प्रति अपनी अपनी सृष्टि है परन्तु उसमें सार कुछ नहीं । जैसे केले के थम्भे में सार कुछ नहीं निकलता वैसे ही इस सृष्टि में विचार करने से सार कुछ नहीं निकलता-चित्तसंवेदन के फुरने से भासता है । हे लीले! तेरे भर्त्ता पद्म की जो सृष्टि है सो वशिष्ट ब्राह्मण के मण्डपाकाश में स्थित है अर्थात् विदूरथ का जगत् पद्म के हृदय में स्थित है वहाँ तेरा शरीर पड़ा है और राजा पद्म का भी शव पड़ा है । हे लीले! तेरे भर्त्ता पद्म की सृष्टि हमको प्रदेशमात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस प्रदेश मात्र में अंगुष्ठ प्रमाण हृदयकमल है; उसमें तेरे भर्ता का जीवाकाश है और उसी में यह जगत् फुरता है सो प्रदेशमात्र भी है और दूर से दूर कोटि योजन पर्यन्त है । मार्ग में वज्रसार की नाईं तत्त्वों का आवरण है । उसको लाँघ के तेरे भर्त्ता की सृष्टि है जहाँ वह शव पड़ा है उसके पास यह लीला जाय प्राप्त हुई । लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! ऐसे मार्ग को लाँघ के वह क्षण में कैसे प्राप्त हुई और जिस शरीर से जाना था वह शरीर तो यहीं पड़ा है वह किस रूप से वहाँ गई और वहाँ के लोगों ने उसको देखके कैसे जाना है सो संक्षेप से कहो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली, हे लीले! इस लीला के वृत्तान्त की महिमा ऐसी है जिसके धारे से यह जगत्*भ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । उसे मैं संक्षेप से कहती हूँ । हे लीले! जो कुछ जगत् भासता है वह सब भ्रममात्र है यह भ्रमरूप जगत् पद्म के हृदय में फुरता है । उसमें विदूरथ का जन्म भी भ्रममात्र है; लीला का प्राप्त होना भी भ्रम है; संग्राम भी भ्रमरूप है विदूरथ का मरना भी भ्रमरूप है और उसके भ्रमरूप जगत् में तुम हम बैठे हैं । लीला तू भी और राजा भी भ्रमरूप है और मैं सर्वात्मा हूँ- मुझको सदा यही निश्चय रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जब तेरा भर्त्ता मृतक होने लगा था तब तुझसे उसका स्नेह बहुत था, इसलिये तू महासुन्दर भूषण पहिने हुए वासना के अनुसार उसको प्राप्त हुई है । हे लीले! जब जीव मृतक होता है तब प्रथम उसका अन्तवाहक शरीर होता है; फिर वासना से आधिभौतिक होता है । उसी के अनुसार तेरा भर्त्ता जब मृतक हुआ तब प्रथम उसका अन्तवाहक शरीर था, उससे आधिभौतिक हो गया और जब आधिभौतिक हुआ तब प्रथम उसको जन्म भी हुआ और मरण भी हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तेरा भर्त्ता मृतक हुआ तब उसको अपना जन्म और कुल लीला का जन्म, माता, पिता और लीला के साथ विवाह भास आये । जैसे तू पद्म को भास आईं थी वैसे ही वह सब विदूरथ को भास आये । हे लीले! ब्रह्म सर्वात्मा है; जैसा जैसा उसमें तीव्र स्पन्द होता है वैसे ही सिद्ध होता है । मैं ज्ञतिरूप चैतन्य शक्ति हूँ, मुझको जैसी इच्छा करके लोग पूजते हैं वैसे ही फल की प्राप्ति होती है । हे लीले! जैसी जैसी इच्छा कर के कोई हमको पूजता है उसको वैसे ही सिद्धता प्राप्त होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने जो मुझ से वर माँगा था कि मैं विधवा न होऊँ और इसी शरीर से भर्त्ता के निकट जाऊँ और मैंने कहा था कि ऐसे ही होगा इसलिये मृत्यु-मूर्छा के अनन्तर उसको अपना शरीर भास आया और अपने शरीर सहित जहाँ तेरे भर्त्ता पद्म का शव पड़ा था वहाँ मण्डप में वैसे ही शरीर से उसके निकट जा प्राप्त हुई है, हे लीले! उसको यह निश्चय रहा कि मैं उसी शरीर से आई हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मण्डपाकाश गमनवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! जिस प्रकार वह लीला पद्म राजा के मण्डप में जा प्राप्त हुई है वह सुनिये । जब वह लीला मृत्यु-मूर्च्छा को प्राप्त हुई तो उसके अनन्तर उसको पूर्व के शरीर की नाईं वासना के अनुसार अपना शरीर भास आया और उसने जाना कि मैं देवी का वर पाके उसी शरीर से आई हूँ । वह अन्तवाहक शरीर से आकाश में पक्षी की नाईं उड़ती जाती थी, तब उसको अपने आगे एक कन्या दृष्टि आई । इससे लीला ने कहा, हे देवि! तू कौन है? देवी ने कहा; मैं ज्ञप्तिदेवी की पुत्री हूँ और तुझे पहुँचाने के लिये आई हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने कहा हे देवीजी । मुझे भर्त्ता के पास ले चलो । हे रामजी! तब वह कन्या आगे और लीला पीछे हो दोनों आकाश में उड़े और चिरकाल पर्यन्त आकाश में उड़ती गईं । पहले मेघों के स्थान मिलें, फिर वायु के स्थान मिले, फिर सूर्य का मण्डप और तारामण्डल मिला, फिर और लोकपालों के स्थान ब्रह्मा विष्णु और रुद्र के लोक आये । इन सबको लाँघ महावज्रसार की नाईं ब्रह्माण्ड कपाट आया उसको भी लाँघ गईं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कुम्भ में बरफ डालिये तो उसकी शीतलता बाहर प्रकट होती है वैसे ही वह ब्रह्माण्ड से बाह्य निकल गईं । उस ब्रह्माण्ड से दशगुणा जल तत्त्व आया; इसी प्रकार वह अग्नि, वायु और आकाशतत्त्व आवरण को भी लाँघ गईं । उसके आगे महाचैतन्य आकाश आया उसका अन्त कहीं नहीं -वह आदि, अन्त और मध्य से रहित है । हे रामजी! जो कोटि कल्प पर्यन्त गरुड़ उड़ते जावें तो भी उसका अन्त न पावें; ऐसे परमाकाश में वह गईं और वहाँ इनको कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड दृष्टि आये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वन में अनेक वृक्षों के फल होते हैं और परस्पर नहीं जानते वैसे ही वह सृष्टि आपको न जानती थी फिर एक ब्रह्माण्डरूपी फल में दोनों प्रवेश कर गईं जैसे चींटियाँ फल के मुखमार्ग में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं । उसमें फिर उन्होंने ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्र सहित त्रिलोकी देखी । उनके भी लोक लाँघ गईं और उनके नीचे और लोकपालों के स्थान लाँघे । फिर वे चन्द्रमा, तारा, वायु और मेघमण्डलों को लाँघ के उतरी और राजा के नगर और उस मण्डपाकाश में जहाँ पद्म राजा का शव फूलों से ढँपा पड़ा था प्रवेश कर गईं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके अनन्तर वह कुमारी इस भाँति अन्तर्द्धान हो गई जैसे कोई मायावी पदार्थ हो और अन्तर्द्धान हो जावे । लीला पद्म के पास बैठ गई और मन में विचारने लगी कि यह मेरा भर्त्ता है वहाँ इसने संग्राम किया था, अब शूरमा की गति को प्राप्त हुआ है और इस परलोक में आय के सोया है । उसके पास मैं भी अपने पास मैं भी अपने शरीर से देवी जी के वर से आन प्राप्त हुई हूँ मेरे ऐसा अब कोई नहीं और मैं बड़े आनन्द को प्राप्त हुई हूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे विचार के पास एक चमर पड़ा था उसको हाथ में लेके भर्त्ता के लिये हिलाने लगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चन्द्रमा किरणों सहित शोभा पाता है वैसे ही उसके उठाने से वह चमर शोभा पाने लगा । देवी से लीला ने पूछा, हे देवी! यह राजा तो मृतक होता है । इसके श्वास अब थोड़े से रहे हैं जब यहाँ से मृतक होके पद्म के शरीर में जावेगा तब राजा के जागे हुए मन्त्री और नौकर कैसा जानेंगे? देवी बोली, हे लीले! तब मन्त्री और नौकर जो होवेंगे उनको द्वैतकलना कुछ न भासेगी यह क्या आश्चर्य हुआ है । इस वृत्तान्त को तू, मैं और अपूर्व लीला जानेगी और न कोई जानेगा, क्योंकि इसके संकल्प को और कोई कैसे जाने?

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने फिर पूछा, हे देवी! अपूर्व लीला जो वहाँ जाय प्राप्त हुई थी उसका शरीर तो यहाँ पड़ा है और तुम्हारा उसको वर भी था तो फिर इस देह के साथ वह क्यों न प्राप्त हुई? देवी बोली, हे लीले! छाया कभी धूप में नहीं जाती और सच झूठ भी कभी इकट्ठा नहीं होते यह आदि नीति है । जैसे जैसे आदि नीति हुई है वैसे ही होता है-अन्यथा नहीं होता । हे लीले! जो पर छाहीं में वैताल कल्पना मिटी तो परछाहीं और वैताल इकट्ठे नहीं होते वैसे ही भ्रमरूप जगत् का शरीर उस जगत् में नहीं जाता और दूसरे के संकल्प में दूसरा अपने शरीर से नहीं जा सकता, क्योंकि वह और शरीर है और यह और शरीर है; वैसे ही राजा के जगत् दर्पण में लीला के संकल्प का शरीर नहीं प्राप्त हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे वर से वह सूक्ष्म देह से प्राप्त हुई । जब उसको मृत्यु की इच्छा प्राप्त हुई तब उसको उसका सा ही अपना शरीर भी भास आया । उसका शरीर संकल्प में स्थित था सो अपना संकल्प वह साथ ले गई है इससे अपने उसी शरीर से वह गई है । उसने आपको ऐसे जाना कि मैं वही लीला हूँ । हे लीले! आत्मसत्ता सर्वात्मरूप है । जैसा जैसा भावना उसमें दृढ़ होती है वैसा ही वैसा रूप हो जाता है । जिसका यह निश्चय हुआ है कि पाञ्चभौतिक रूप हूँ उसको ऐसे ही दृढ़ होता है कि मैं उड़ नहीं सकता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! यह लीला तो अविदित वेद थी अर्थात् अज्ञानसहित थी और उसका आधिभौतिक भ्रम नहीं निवृत्त हुआ था, परन्तु मेरा वर था इस कारण उसको मृत्यु-मूर्छा के अनन्तर यह भास आया कि मैं देवी के वर से चली जाऊँगी इस वासना की दृढ़ता से वह प्राप्त हुई है । हे लीले! यह जगत् भ्रान्तिमात्र है । जैसे भ्रम से जेवरी में सर्प भासता है वैसे ही आत्मा में आभासरुप है । उसका अधिष्ठान आत्मसत्ता अपने ही अज्ञान से दूर भासता है । हे लीले! ज्ञानवान् पुरुष सदा शान्तरूप और आत्मानन्द से तृप्त रहते हैं, पर अज्ञानी शान्ति कैसे पावें? जैसे जिसको ताप चढ़ा होता है उसका अन्तःकरण जलता है और तृषा भी बहुत लगती है वैसे ही जिसको अज्ञानरूपी ताप चढ़ा हुआ है उसका अन्तर रागद्वेष से जलता है और विषयों की तृष्णारूपी तृषा भी बहुत होती है । जिसका अज्ञानरूपी तम नष्ट हुआ है उसका अन्तर राग द्वैषादिक से नहीं जलता और उसकी विषयकी तृष्णा भी नष्ट हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मृत्युविचारवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

देवी बोली हे लीले! जो पुरुष अविदितवेद है अर्थात् जिसने जानने योग्य पद नहीं जाना वह बड़ा पुण्यवान् भी हो तो भी उसको अन्तवाहकता नहीं प्राप्त होती । अन्तवाहक शरीर भी झूठ है, क्योंकि संकल्परूप है । इससे जितना जगत् तुझको भासता है वह कुछ उपजा नहीं; शुद्ध चिदाकाश सत्ता अपने आपमें स्थिर है । फिर लीला ने पूछा हे देवि! जो यह सब जगत् संकल्पमात्र है तो भाव और अभावरूप पदार्थ कैसे होते हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्नि उष्णरुप है पृथ्वी स्थिररूप है, बरफ शीतल है, आकाश की सत्ता है, काल की सत्ता है, कोई स्थूल है कोई सूक्ष्म पदार्थ है, ग्रहण, त्याग, जन्म, मरण होता है; और मृतक हुआ फिर जन्मता है इत्यादिक सत्ता कैसे भासती हैं? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जब महाप्रलय होता है तब सब पदार्थ अभाव को प्राप्त होते हैं और काल की सत्ता भी नष्ट हो जाती है । उसके पीछे अनन्त चिदाकाश; सब कलनाओं से रहित और बोधमात्र ब्रह्मसत्ता ही रहती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस चैतन्य मात्रसत्ता से जब चित्तसंवित होती है तब चैतन्यसंवित् में आपको तेज अणु जानता है । जैसे स्वप्न में कोई आपको पत्तीरूप उड़ता देखे वैसे ही देखता है । उससे स्थूलता होती है; वही स्थूलता ब्रह्माण्डरूप होती है उससे तेज अणु आपको ब्रह्मारुप जानता है । फिर ब्रह्मारुप होकर जगत् को रचता है जैसे जैसे ब्रह्मा चेतता जाताहै वैसे ही वैसे स्थूलरूप होता जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आदि रचनाने जैसा निश्चय किया है कि ‘यह ऐसे हो’ और ‘इतने काल रहे’ उसका नाम नीति है । जैसे आदि रचना नियत की है वह ज्यों की त्यों होती है; उसके निवारण करने को किसी की सामर्थ्य नहीं वास्तव में आदि ब्रह्मा भी अकारणरूप है अर्थात् कुछ उपजा नहीं तो जगत् का उपजना मैं कैसे कहूँ? हे लीले! कोई स्वरूप से नहीं उपजा परन्तु चेतना संवेदन के फुरने से जगत् आकार होके भासता है उसमें जैसे निश्चय है वैसे ही स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अग्नि उष्ण ही है; बर्फ शीतल ही है और पृथ्वी स्थितरूप ही है । जैसे उपजे हैं वैसे ही स्थित हैं । हे लीले! जो चेतन है उस पर यह नीति है कि वह उपदेश का अधिकारी है और जो जड़ है उसमें वही जड़ता स्वभाव है । जो आदि चित्संवित् में आकाश का फुरना हुआ तो आकाशरूप होकर ही स्थित हुआ । जब काल का स्पन्द फुरता है तब वही चेतन संवित कालरूप होकर स्थित होता है; जब वायु का फुरना होता है तब वही संवित् वायुरूप होकर स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार अग्नि, जल, पृथ्वी नानारूप होकर स्थित हुए हैं । स्थूल, सूक्ष्म रूप होकर चेतन संवित् ही स्थित हो रहा है । जैसे स्वप्न में चेतन संवित् ही पर्वत वृक्षरूप होकर स्थित होता है वैसे ही चेतन संवित् जगत् रूप होकर स्थित हुआ है । हे लीले! जैसे आदि नीति ने पदार्थों के संकल्परूप धारे हैं वैसे ही स्थित हैं उसके निवारण करने की किसी की सामर्थ्य नहीं, क्योंकि चेतन का तीव्र अभ्यास हुआ है, जब यही संवित् उलटकर और प्रकार स्पन्द हो तब और ही प्रकार हो; अन्यथा नहीं होता । हे लीले! यह जगत सत् नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे संकल्पनगर भ्रमसिद्ध है और जैसे स्वप्नपुरुष और ध्याननगर असत्*रूप होता है वैसे ही यह जगत् भी असत्*रूप है और अज्ञान से सत् की नाईं भासता है । जैसे स्वप्न सृष्टि के आदि में तन्मात्रसत्ता होती है और उस तन्मात्रसत्ता का आभास किंचित् स्वप्नसृष्टि का कारण होता है वैसे ही यह जाग्रत जगत् के आदि तन्मात्रसत्ता होती है और उससे किञ्चन अकारण रूप यह जगत् होता है । हे लीले! यह जगत् वास्तव् में कुछ उपजा नहीं; असत् ही सत् की नाईं होकर भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न की अग्नि स्वप्न में असत् ही सत्*रूप हो भासती है वैसे ही अज्ञान से यह असत् जगत् सत् भासता है और जन्म, मृत्यु और कर्मों का फल होता है सो तू श्रवण कर । हे लीले! बढ़ा और छोटा जो होता है सो देश काल और द्रव्य से होता है । एक बाल्या वस्था में मृतक होते हैं और एक यौवन अवस्था में मृतक होते हैं जिसकी देश काल और द्रव्य की चेष्टा यथाशास्त्र होती है उसकी गति भी शास्त्र के अनुसार होती है और जो चेष्टा शास्त्र के विरुद्ध होती है तो आयु भी वैसी ही होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक क्रिया ऐसी है जिससे आयु वृद्धि होती है और एक क्रिया से घट जाती है । इसी प्रकार देश, काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य, आयु के घटाने बढ़ानेवाली हैं । उनमें जीवों के शरीर बड़ी सूक्ष्म अवस्था में स्थित हैं । यह आदि नीति रची हैं । युगों की मर्यादा जैसे है वैसे ही है । एक सौ दिव्य वर्ष कलियुग के; दो सौ दिव्य वर्ष द्वापर के; तीन सौ त्रेता कै और चार सौ सतयुग के-यह दिव्य वर्ष हैं । लौकिक वर्षों के अनुसार चारलाख बत्तीस हजार वर्ष कलियुग है; आठलाख चौंसठ हजार वर्ष द्वापरयुग है; बारह लाख छानवे हजार वर्ष त्रेता है और सत्रह लाख अट्ठाइस हजार वर्ष सतयुग है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार युगों की मर्यादा है जिनमें जीव अपने कर्मों के फल से आयु भोगते हैं । हे लीले! जो पाप करने वाले हैं वह मृतक होते हैं और उनको मृत्युकाल में भी बड़ा कष्ट होता है । फिर लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! मृतक होने पर सुख और दुःख कैसे होते हैं और कैसे उन्हें भोगते हैं? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जीव की तीन प्रकार की मृत्यु होती है-एक मूर्ख की, दूसरी धारणाभ्यासी की और तीसरी ज्ञानवान् की । उनका भिन्न-भिन्न वृत्तान्त सुनो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जो धारणाभ्यासी हैं वह मूर्ख भी नहीं और ज्ञानवान् भी नहीं; वह जिस इष्टदेवता की धारणा करते हैं शरीर को त्यागके उसी देवता के लोक को प्राप्त होते हैं और जो ब्रह्माभ्यासी हैं पर उनको पूर्ण दशा नहीं प्राप्त हुई उनका सुख से शरीर छूटता है । जैसे सुषुप्ति हो जाती है वैसे ही धारणाभ्यासी शरीर त्यागता है और फिर सुख भोगकर आत्मतत्त्व को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानवान् का शरीर भी सुख से छूटता है; उसको भी यत्न कुछ नहीं होता और उस ज्ञानी के प्राण भी वहीं लीन होते हैं और यह विदेहमुक्त होता है । जब मूर्ख की मृत्यु होने लगती हे तो उसे बड़ा कष्ट होता है । मूर्ख वही है जिसकी अज्ञानियों की संगति है; जो शास्त्रों के अनुसार नहीं विचरता और सदा विषयों की ओर धावता और पापाचार करता है । ऐसे पुरुष को शरीर त्यागने में बड़ा कष्ट होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जब मनुष्य मृतक होने लगता है तब पदार्थों से आसक्ति बुद्धि जो बँधी थी उससे वियोग होने लगता है और कण्ठ रुक जाता है; नेत्र फट जाते हैं और शरीर की कान्ति ऐसी विरूप हो जाती है जैसे कमल का फूल कटा हुआ कुम्हिला जाता है । अंग टूटने लगते हैं और प्राण नाड़ियों से निकलते हैं । जिन अंगों से तदात्म सम्बन्ध हुआ था और पदार्थों में बहुत स्नेह था उनसे वियोग होने लगता है इससे बड़ा कष्ट होता है । जैसे किसी को अग्नि के कुण्ड में डालने से कष्ट होता है वैसे ही उसको भी कष्ट होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब पदार्थ भ्रम से भासते हैं पृथ्वी आकाशरूप और आकाश पृथ्वीरूप भासते हैं । निदान महाविपर्यय दशा में प्राप्त होता है और चित्त की चेतन ता घटती जाती है । ज्यों ज्यों चित्त की चेतनता घटती जाती है त्यों-त्यों पदार्थ के ज्ञान से अन्धा हो जाता है । जैसे सायंकाल में सूर्य अस्त होता है तो भ्रान्तिमान् नेत्र को दिशा का ज्ञान नहीं रहता वैसे ही इसको पदार्थों का ज्ञान नहीं रहता और कष्ट का अनुभव करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश से गिरता है और पाषाण में पीसा जाता है, जैसे अन्ध-कूप में गिरता है और कोल्हू में पेरा जाता है, जैसे रथ से गिरता है और गले में फाँसी डालके खींचा जाता है; और जैसे वायु से तरंगों में उछलता और बड़वाग्नि में जलता कष्ट पाता है वैसे ही मूर्ख मृत्युकाल में कष्ट पाता है । जब पुर्यष्टक का वियोग होता है तब मूर्च्छा से जड़सा हो जाता है और शरीर अखण्डित पड़ा रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! जब जीव मृतक होने लगता है तब इसको मूर्च्छा कैसे होती है? शरीर तो अखण्डित पड़ा रहता है, कष्ट कैसे पाता है? देवी बोली, हे लीले! जो कुछ जीव ने अहंकारभाव को लेकर कर्म किये हैं वे सब इकट्ठे हो जाते हैं और समय पाके प्रकट होते हैं जैसे बोया बीज समय पाके फल देता है वैसे ही उसको कर्म वासना सहित फल आन प्रकट होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब इस प्रकार शरीर छुटने लगता है तब शरीर की तादात्म्यता और पदार्थों के स्नेह के वियोग से इसको कष्ट होता है । प्राण अपान की जो कला है और जिसके आश्रय शरीर होता है सो टूटने लगता है । जिन स्थानों में प्राण फुरते थे उन स्थानों और नाड़ियों से निकल जाते हैं और जिन स्थानों से निकलते हैं वहाँ फिर प्रवेश नहीं करते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब नाड़ियाँ जर्जरीभूत हो जाती हैं और सब स्थानों को प्राण त्याग जाते हैं तब यह पुर्यष्टक शरीर को त्याग निर्वाण होता है । जैसे दीपक निर्वाण हो जाता है और पत्थर की शिला जड़ीभूत होती है वैसे ही पुर्यष्टक शरीर को त्यागकर जड़ीभूत हो जाती है और प्राण अपान की कला टूट पड़ती है । हे लीले! मरना और जन्म भी भ्रान्ति से भासता है-आत्मा में कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संवित्मात्र में जो संवेदनफुरता है सो अन्य स्वभाव से सत्य की नाईं होकर स्थित होता है और मरण और जन्म उसमें भासते हैं और जैसी-जैसी वासना होती है उसके अनुसार सुखदुःख का अनुभव करता है । जैसे कोई पुरुष नदी में प्रवेश करता है तो उसमें कहीं बहुत जल और कहीं थोड़ा होता है, कहीं बड़े तरंग होते हैं और कहीं सोमजल होता है पर वे सब सोमजल में होते हैं, वैसे ही जैसी वासना होती है उसी के अनुसार सुख दुःख का अनुभव होता है और अधः, ऊर्ध्व, मध्य, वासनारूपी गढ़े में गिरते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुद्ध चैतन्यमात्र में कोई कल्पना नहीं अनेक शरीर नष्ट हो जाते हैं और चैतन्यसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों रहती है । जो चैतन्यसत्ता भी मृतक हो तो एक के नष्ट हुए सब नष्ट हो जायें पर ऐसे तो नहीं होता चैतन्यसत्ता से सब कुछ सिद्ध होता है; जो वह न हो तो कोई किसी को न जाने । हे लीले! चैतन्यसत्ता न जन्मती है और न मरती है, वह तो सर्वकल्पना से रहित केवल चिन्मात्र है उसका किसी काल में कैसे नाश हो? जन्ममरण की कल्पना संवेदन में होती है अचेत चिन्मात्र में कुछ नहीं हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! मरता वही है जिसके निश्चय में मृत्यु का सद्भाव होता है । जिसके निश्चय में मृत्यु का सद्भाव नहीं वह कैसे मरे? जब जीव को दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव हो तब बन्धों से मुक्त हो । वासना ही इनके बन्धन का कारण है; जब वासना से मुक्त होता है तब बन्धन कोई नहीं रहता । हे लीले! आत्मविचार से ज्ञान होता है और ज्ञान से दृश्य का अत्यन्ताभाव होता है । जब दृश्य का अत्यन्ताभाव हुआ तब सब वासना नष्ट हो जाती हैं । यह जगत् उदय हुआ नहीं परन्तु उदय हुए की नाईं वासना से भासता है । इससे वासना का त्याग करो । जब वासना निवृत्त होगी तब बन्धन कोई न रहेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संसारभ्रम वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! यह जीव मृतक कैसे होता है और जन्म कैसे लेता है, मेरे बोध की वृद्धता के निमित्त फिर कहो? देवी बोली, हे लीले! प्राण अपान की कला के आश्रय यह शरीर रहता है और जब मृतक होने लगता है तब प्राणवायु अपने स्थान को त्यागता है और जिस-जिस स्थान की नाड़ी से वह निकलता है वह स्थान शिथिल हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब पुर्यष्टक शरीर से निकलता है तब प्राणकला टूट पड़ती है और चैतन्यता जड़ीभूत हो जाती है । तब परिवारवाले लोग उसको प्रेत कहते हैं । हे लीले! तब चित्त की चैतन्यता जड़ीभूत हो जाती है और केवल चैतन्य जो ब्रह्मसत्ता है सो ज्यों की त्यों रहती है । जो स्थावर जंगम सर्व जगत् और आकाश, पहाड़, वृक्ष, अग्नि, वायु आदिक सर्व पदार्थों में व्याप रहा है और उदय अस्त से रहित हैं । हे लीले! जब मृत्यु मूर्च्छा होती है तब प्राणपवन आकाश में लीन होते हैं उन प्राणों में चैतन्यता होती है और चैतन्यता में वासना होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसी जो प्राण और चैतन्यसत्ता है सो वासना को लेकर आकाश में आकाशरुप स्थित होती है । जैसे गन्ध को लेकर आकाश में वायु स्थित होता है वैसे ही वासना को लेकर चैतन्यता स्थित होती है । हे लीले! उस वासना के अनुसार उसे जगत् फुर आता है वह देश, काल, क्रिया और द्रव्य सहित देखता है । मृत्यु भी दो प्रकार की है एक पापात्मा की और दूसरी पुण्यात्मा की । पापी तीन प्रकार के हैं-एक महापापी, दूसरे मध्यम पापी और तीसरे अल्प पापी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही पुण्यवान् भी तीन प्रकार के हैं-एक महा पुण्यवान्, दूसरा मध्यम पुण्यवान् और तीसरा अल्प पुण्यवान् । प्रथम पापियों की मृत्यु सुनिये । जब बड़ा पापी मृतक होता है तब वह जर्जरीभूत हो जाता है और धन पाषाण की नाईं सहस्त्रों वर्षों तक मूर्च्छा में पड़ा रहता । कितने ऐसे जीव हैं जिनको उस मूर्च्छा में भी दुःख होता है । बाहर इन्द्रियों को दुःख होता है तब उसके रागद्वेष को लेकर चित्त की वृत्ति हृदय में स्थित होती है वैसे ही पाप वासना का दुःख हृदय में होता है और भीतर से जलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार जड़ीभूत मूर्च्छा रहता है । इसके अनन्तर उसको फिर चैतन्यता फुर आती है तब अपने साथ शरीर देखता है । फिर नरक भोगता है और चिरकाल पर्यन्त नरक भोग के बहुतेरे जन्म पशु आदिकों के लेता है और महानीच और दरिद्री निर्धनों के गृह में जन्म लेकर वहाँ भी दुःखों से तप्त रहता है । हे लीले! यह महापापियों की मृत्यु तुझसे कही । अब मध्यम पापी की मृत्यु सुन । जब मध्यम पापी की मृत्यु होती है तब वह भी वृक्ष की नाईं मूर्च्छा से जड़ीभूत हो जाता है और भीतर दुःख से जलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जड़ीभूत से थोड़े काल में चिर चेतनता पाता है । फिर नरक भुगतता है और नरक भोग के तिर्यगादिक योनि भुगतता है । उसके पीछे वासना के अनुसार मनुष्य-शरीर पाता है । अब अल्प पापी की मृत्यु सुनो । हे लीले! जब अल्पपापी मृतक होता है तब मूर्छित हो जाता है और कुछ काल में उसको चेतनता फुरती है । फिर नरक में जाकर भुगतता है; फिर कर्मों के अनुसार और जन्मों को भुगतता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और फिर मनुष्य शरीर धारता है । हे लीले! यह पापात्मा की मृत्यु कही अब धर्मात्मा की मृत्यु सुन । जो महा धर्मात्मा है वह जब मृतक होता है तब उसके निमित्त विमान आते हैं उन पर आरूढ़ कराके उसे स्वर्ग में ले जाते हैं । जिस इष्टदेवता की वासना उसके हृदय में होती है उसके लोक में उसे ले जाते हैं और उसके कर्मानुसार स्वर्ग सुख भुगतता है स्वर्ग सुख जो गन्धर्व, विद्याधर, अप्सरा आदिक भोग हैं उनको भोग के फिर गिरता है और किसी फल में स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब उस फल को मनुष्य भोजन करता है तब वीर्य में जा स्थित होता है और उस वीर्य से माता के गर्भ में स्थित होता है । वहाँ से वासना के अनुसार फिर जन्म लेता है; जो भोग की कामना होती है तो श्रीमान् धर्मात्मा के गृह में जन्म होता है और जो भोग से निष्काम होता है तब सन्तजनों के गृह में जन्म लेता है । अब मध्यम धर्मात्मा की मृत्यु सुनो । हे लीले! जो मध्यम धर्मात्मा मृतक होता है उसको शीघ्र ही चैतन्यता फुर आती है और वह स्वर्ग में जाकर अपने पुण्य के अनुसार स्वर्ग भोग के फिर गिर कर किसी फल में स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब फिर उस फल को कोई पुरुष भोजन करता है तब पिता के वीर्य द्वारा माता के गर्भ में आता है और वासना के अनुसार जन्म लेता है अल्प धर्मात्मा जब मृतक होता है तब उसको यह फुर आता है कि मैं मृतक हुआ हूँ; मेरे बान्धवों और पुत्रों ने मेरी पिण्डक्रिया की है और पितर लोक में चला जाता हूँ । वहाँ वह पितरलोक का अनुभव करता है और वहाँ के सुख भोग के गिरता है तब धान्य में स्थित होता है । जब उस धान्य को पुरुष भोजन करता है तब वीर्यरूप होके स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर वीर्य द्वारा माता के गर्भ में आ जाता है और वासना के अनुसार जन्म लेता है । हे लीले! जब पापी मृतक होता है तब उसको महाक्रूर मार्ग भासता है और उस मार्ग पर चलता है जिसमें चरणों में कण्टक चुभते हैं; शीश पर सूर्य तपता है और धूप से शरीर कष्टवान होता है । जो पुण्यवान् होता है उसको सुन्दर छाया का अनुभव होता है और बावली और सुन्दर स्थानों के मार्ग से यमदूत उसको धर्मराज के पास ले जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

धर्मराज चित्रगुप्त से पूछते हैं तो चित्रगुप्त पुण्यवानों के पुण्य और पापियों के पाप प्रकट करते हैं और वह कर्मों के अनुसार स्वर्ग और नरक को भुगतता है फिर वहाँ से गिरके धान्य अथवा और किसी फल में आन स्थित होता है । जब उस अन्न को पुरुष भोजन करता है तब वह स्वप्नवासना को लेकर वीर्य में आन स्थित होता है । जब पुरुष का स्त्री के साथ संयोग होता है तब वीर्य द्वारा माता के गर्भ में आता है । वहाँ भी अपने कर्मों के अनुसार माताके गर्भ को प्राप्त होता है और उस माता के गर्भ में इसको अनेक जन्मों का स्मरण होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर बाहर निकल के महामूढ़ बाल अवस्था धारण करता है; तब उसे पिछली स्मृति विस्मरण हो जाती है और परमार्थ की कुछ सुध नहीं होती केवल क्रीड़ा में मग्न होता है उसमें आगे यौवन अवस्था आती है तो कामादिक विकारों से अन्धा हो जाता है और कुछ विचार नहीं रहता । फिर वृद्धावस्था आती है तो शरीर महाकृश हो जाता है, बहुत रोग उपजते हैं और शरीर कुरूप हो जाता है । जैसे कमलों पर बरफ पड़ती है वे कुम्हिला जाते हैं वैसे ही वृद्ध अवस्था में शरीर कुम्हिला जाता है और सब शक्ति घटकर तृष्णा बढ़ती जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर कष्टवान् होकर मृतक होता है तब वासना के अनुसार स्वर्ग नरक के भोगों को प्राप्त होता है । इस प्रकार संसारचक्र में वासना के अनुसार घटीयन्त्र की नाईं भ्रमता है-स्थिर कदाचित् नहीं होता । हे लीले! इस प्रकार जीव आत्मपद के प्रमाद से जन्ममरण पाता है और फिर माता के गर्भ में आके बाल, यौवन, वृद्ध और मृतक अवस्था को प्राप्त होता है फिर वासना के अनुसार परलोक देखता है और जाग्रत को स्वप्ने की नाईं भ्रम से फिर देखता है जैसे स्वप्ने से स्वप्नान्तर देखता है वैसे ही अपनी कल्पना से जगत्भ्रम फुरता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वरूप में किसीको कुछ भ्रम नहीं आकाशरूप आकाश में स्थित है, भ्रम से विकार भासते हैं । लीला ने पूछा, हे देवी! परब्रह्म में यह जगत् भ्रम से कैसे हुआ है । मेरे बोध को दृढ़ता के निमित्त कहो । देवी बोली, हे लीले! सब आत्म रूप हैं; पहाड़, वृक्ष, पृथ्वी, आकाशादिक स्थावर-जंगम जो कुछ जगत् है वह सब परमार्थघन है और परमार्थसत्ता ही सर्व आत्मा है । हे लीले! उस सत्ता संवित आकाश में जब संवेदन आभास फुरता है तब जगत्*भ्रम भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आदि संवेदन जो संवित्मात्र में हुआ है सो ब्रह्मरूप होकर स्थित हुआ है और जैसे वह चेतता गया है उसी प्रकार स्थावर-जंगम होकर स्थित हुआ है । हे लीले! शरीर के भीतर नाड़ी है नाड़ी में छिद्र हैं और उन छिद्रों में स्पन्दरूप होकर प्राण विचरता है उसको जीव कहते हैं । जब यह जीव निकल जाता है तब शरीर मृतक होता है । हे लीले! जैसे-जैसे आदि संवित्मात्र में संवेदन फुरा है वैसे ही वैसे अब तक स्थित है । जब उसने चेता कि मैं जड़ होऊँ तब वह जड़रुप पृथ्वी, अप्, तेज, वायु, आकाश, पर्वत, वृक्षादिक स्थित हुए और जब चेतन की भावना की तब चेतनरूप होकर स्थित हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जिसमें प्राणक्रिया होती है वह जंगमरूप बोलते चलते हैं और जिसमें प्राण स्पन्द क्रिया नहीं पाई जाती सो स्थावर पर हैं रूप आत्मसत्ता में दोनों तुल्य हैं; जैसे जंगम हैं वैसे ही स्थावर हैं और दोनों चैतन्य हैं । जैसे जंगम में चैतन्यता है वैसे ही स्थावर में चैतन्यता है । यदि तू कहे कि स्थावर में चेतनता क्यों नहीं भासती तो उसका उत्तर यह है कि जैसे उत्तर दिशा के समुद्रवाले मनुष्य की बोली को दक्षिण दिशा के समुद्रवाले नहीं जानते और दक्षिण दिशा के समुद्रवाले की बोली उत्तर दिशा के समुद्रवाले नहीं समझ सकते वैसे ही स्थावरों की बोली जंगम नहीं समझ सकते और जंगमों की बोली स्थावर नहीं समझ सकते परन्तु परस्पर अपनी-अपनी जाति में सब चेतन हैं उसका ज्ञान उसको नहीं होता और उसका ज्ञान उसको नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक कूप का दर्दुर और कूप के दर्दुर को नहीं जानता और दूसरे कूप का दर्दुर उस कूप के दर्दुर को नहीं जानता वैसे ही जंगमों की बोली स्थावर नहीं जान सकते और स्थावरों की बोली जंगम नहीं जान सकते । हे लीले! जो आदि संवित् में संवेदन फुरा है वैसा ही रूप होकर महाप्रलय पर्यन्त स्थित है-अन्यथा नहीं होता । जब उस संवित् में आकाश का संवेदन फुरता है तब आकाशरूप होकर स्थित होता है; जब स्पन्दता को चेतता है तब वायुरूप होकर स्थित होता है; जब उष्णता को चेतता है तब अग्निरूप होकर स्थित होता है; जब द्ववता को चेतता है तब जलरूप होकर स्थित होता है और जब गन्ध की चिन्तवना करता है तब पृथ्वीरूप होकर स्थित होता है । इसी प्रकार जिन जिनको चेतता है वे पदार्थ प्रकट होते हैं । आत्म सत्ता में सब प्रतिबिम्बित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में न कोई स्थावर है न जंगम है, केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों अपने आपमें स्थित है और उसमें भ्रम से जगत् भासते हैं और दूसरी कुछ वस्तु नहीं । हे लीले! अब राजा विदूरथ को देख कि मृतक होता है । लीला ने पूछा, हे देवि! यह राजा पद्म के शरीरवाले मण्डप में किस मार्ग से जावेगा और इसके पीछे हम किस मार्ग से जावेंगे? देवी बोली हे लीले! यह अपनी वासना के अनुसार मनुष्यमार्ग के राह जावेगा । है तो यह चिदाकाशरूप परन्तु अज्ञान के वश इसको दूर स्थान भासेगा और हम भी इसी मार्ग से इसके संकल्प के साथ अपना संकल्प मिलाके जावेंगे । जब तक संकल्प से संकल्प नहीं मिलता तब तक एकत्वभाव नहीं होता । इतना कह वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार देवीजी ने लीला को परम बोध का कारण उपदेश किया कि इतने में राजा जर्जरी भूत होने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मरणानंतरावस्थावर  णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार देवी और लीला देखती थी कि राजा के नेत्र फट गये और शरीर निरस हो गिर पड़ा और श्वास नासिका के मार्ग से निकल गया । तब जैसे रस सहित पत्र और कटा हुआ कमल विरस हो जाता है वैसे ही राजा का शरीर निरस हो गया; जो कुछ चित्त की चैतन्यता थी वह जर्जरीभूत हो गई ; मृत्यु मूर्च्छारूपी अन्धकूप में जा पड़ा और चेतना और वासनासंयुक्त प्राण आकाश में जा स्थित हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राणों में जो चेतना थी और चेतना में वासना थी उस चेतना और वासना सहित प्राण जैसे वायु गन्ध को लेकर स्थित होता है आकाश में जा स्थित हुआ । हे रामजी! राजा की पुर्यष्टक तो जर्जरीभूत हो गई परन्तु दोनों देवियाँ उसको दिव्य दृष्टि से ऐसे देखती थीं जैसे भ्रमरी गन्ध को देखती है । राजा एक मुहूर्त्त पर्यन्त तो मूर्च्छा में रहा फिर उसको चेतनता फुर आई और अपने साथ शरीर देखने लगा उसने जाना कि मेरे बान्धवों ने मेरी पिण्डक्रिया की है उसको मेरा शरीर भया है और धर्मराज के स्थान को मुझे दूत ले चले हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस प्रकार अनुभव करता वह धर्मराज के स्थान को चला और उसके पीछे देवी, जैसे वायु के पीछे गन्ध चली जाती है, चली, जैसे गन्ध के पीछे भ्रमरी जाती है वैसे ही राजा विदूरथ धर्मराज के पास पहुँच गया । धर्मराज ने चित्रगुप्त से कहा कि इसके कर्म विचार के कहो । चित्रगुप्त ने कहा, हे भगवन्! इसने कोई अपकर्म नहीं किया बल्कि बड़े-बड़े पुण्य किये हैं और भगवती सरस्वती का इसको वर है । इसका शव फूलों से ढका हुआ है; उस शरीर में यह भगवती के वर से जाकर प्रवेश करेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे अब और कुछ कहना पूछना नहीं; यह तो देवीजी के वर से बँधा है । हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर यमराज ने राजा को अपने स्थान से चला दिया । तब राजा आगे चले और उसके पीछे दोनों देवियाँ चलीं । राजा को यह देवियाँ देखती थीं पर राजा इनको न देख सकता था । तब तीनों उस ब्रह्माण्ड को लाँघ, जिसका राज्य विदूरथ ने किया था, दूसरे ब्रह्माण्ड में आये और उसको भी लाँघ के पद्म के राजा के देश में आकर उसके मन्दिर में, जहाँ फूलों से ढका शव था आये । जैसे मेघ से वायु आन मिलता है वैसे ही एक क्षण में देवियाँ आन मिलीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! वह राजा तो मृतक हुआ था; मृतक होकर उसने उस मार्ग को कैसे पहिचाना? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! वह विदूरथ जो मृतक हुआ था उसकी वासना नष्ट न हुई थी । अपनी उस वासना से यह अपने स्थान को प्राप्त हुआ । हे रामजी! चिद अणु जीव के उदर में भ्रान्तिमात्र जगत् है- जैसे वट के बीज में अनन्त वट वृक्ष होते हैं वैसे ही चिद् अणु में अनन्त जगत् हैं- जो अपने भीतर स्थिर है उसको क्यों न देखे?

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जीव अपने जीवत्व का अंकुर देखता है वैसे ही स्वाभाविक चिद् अणु त्रिलोकी को देखता है । जैसे कोई पुरुष किसी स्थान में धन दबा रक्खे और आप दूर देश में जावे तो धन को वासना से देखता है वैसे ही वासना की दृढ़ता से विदूरथ ने देखा और जैसे कोई जीव स्वप्नभ्रम से किसी बड़े धनवान् के गृह में जा उपजता है और भ्रम के शान्त होने पर उसका अभाव देखता है वैसे ही उसको अनुभव हुआ । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जिसकी वासना पिण्डदान क्रिया की नहीं होती वह मृतक होने पर अपने साथ कैसे देह को देखता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! पुरुष जो माता पिता के पिण्ड करता है उनकी वासना हृदय में होती है और वही फल रूप होकर भासती है कि मेरा शिर है; मेरे पीछे मेरे बान्धवों ने पिण्डदान किया है उससे मेरा शरीर हुआ है । हे रामजी! सदेह हो अथवा विदेह अपनी वासना ही के अनुसार अनुभव होता है-भावना से भिन्न अनुभव नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तमय पुरुष है; चित्त में जो पिण्ड की वासना दृढ़ होती है तो आपको पिण्डवान् ही जानता है और भावना के वश से असत् भी सत् हो जाता है । इससे पदार्थों का कारण भावना ही है; कारण बिना कार्य का उदय नहीं होता । महाप्रलय पर्यन्त कारण बिना कार्य होता नहीं देखा और सुना भी नहीं । इससे कहा है कि जैसी वासना होती है वैसा ही अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा हे भगवन्! जिस पुरुष को अपने पिण्डदान आदि कर्मों की वासना नहीं वह जब मृतक होता है तब क्या प्रेतवासना संयुक्त होता है कि मैं पापी और प्रेत हूँ? अथवा पीछे उसके बान्धव जो उसके निमित्त क्रिया कर्म करते हैं और जो बान्धवों ने पिण्डक्रिया की है उससे उसे यह भावना होती है कि मेरा शरीर हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह क्रिया उसको प्राप्त होती है वा नहीं होती? अथवा उसके बान्धवों के मन में यह दृढ़ भावना हुई कि इसको शवक्रिया प्राप्त होगी और वह अपने मन में धन अथवा पुत्रादिकों के अभाव से निराश है और किसी प्रभाव से किसी ने पिण्डादिक क्रिया की वह उसको प्राप्त होती है अथवा नहीं होती? आप तो कहते हैं कि भावना के वश से असत् भी सत् हो जाता है यह क्या है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! भावना; देश,काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य और सम्पदा इन पाँचों से होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसी भावना होती है वैसी ही सिद्धि होती है; जिसकी कर्त्तव्यता बली होती है उसकी जय होती है । पुत्र दारादिक बान्धव सब वासनारूप हैं । जो धर्म की वासना होती है तो बुद्धि में प्रसन्नता उपज आती है और पुण्यकर्मों से पूर्व भावना नष्ट हो शुभगति प्राप्त होती है । जो अति बली वासना होती है उसकी जय होती है । इससे अपने कल्याण के निमित्त शुभ का अभ्यास करना चाहिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले , हे भगवन्! जो देश, काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य और सम्पदा इन पाँचों से वासना होती है तो महाप्रलय और सर्ग का आदि में देश, काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य और सम्पदा कोई नहीं होती तो जहाँ पाँचों कारण नहीं होते और उसकी वासना भी नहीं होती उस अद्वैत से जगद्भ्रम फिर कैसे होता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! महाप्रलय और सर्ग की आदि में देश, काल, क्रिया, द्रव्य और सम्पदा कोई नहीं रहती और निमित्तकारण और समवायकारण का अभाव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिदात्ममें जगत् कुछ उजा नहीं और है भी नहीं; वास्तव में दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव है और जो कुछ भासता है वह ब्रह्म का किञ्चन है । वह ब्रह्मसत्ता सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है । ऐसे ही अनेक युक्तियों से मैं तुमसे कहूँगा अब तुम पूर्व कथा सुनो । हे रामजी! जब वे दोनों देवियाँ उस मन्दिर, में पहुँची तो क्या देखा कि फूलों से सुन्दर शीतल स्थान बने हुए हैं-जैसे वसन्तऋतु में वन भूमिका होती है-और प्रातःकाल का समय है; सुवर्ण के मंगलरूपी कुम्भ जल से भरे रक्खे हैं; दीपकों की प्रभा मिट गई है; किवाड़ चढ़े हुए हैं, मन्दिरों में सोये हुए मनुष्यों के श्वास आते जाते हैं और महासुन्दर झरोखे हैं । ऐसे बने हुए स्थान शोभा देते हैं सम्पूर्ण कला से चन्द्रमा शोभता है और जैसे इन्द्र के स्थान सुन्दर हैं! जिस सुन्दर कमल से ब्रह्माजी उपजे हैं वैसे ही वे कमल सुन्दर हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वप्ननिरूपणं

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! तब दोनों देवियों में उस शव के पास विदूरथ की लीला को देखा वह उसकी मृत्यु से पहले वहाँ पहुँची है और पूर्वके से वस्त्रभूषण पहिरे हुए पूर्वका सा आचार किये, पूर्व की सी सुन्दर है और पूर्व का सा ही उसका शरीर है । एवं उसका सुन्दर मुख चन्द्रमा की नाईं प्रकाशता है और महासुन्दर फूलों की भूमि पर बैठी है । निदान लक्ष्मी के समान लीला और विष्णु के समान राजा को देख; पर जैसे दिन के समय चन्द्रमा की प्रभा मध्यम होती है वैसे ही उन्होंने लीला को कुछ चिन्ता सहित राजा की बाईं ओर एक हाथ चिबुक पर रक्खे और दूसरे हाथ से राजा को चमर करती देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्व लीला ने इनको न देखा,क्योंकि ये दोनों प्रबुध आत्मा और सत्संकल्प थीं और वह लीला इनके समान प्रबुध न थी । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! उस मण्डप में पूर्व लीला जो देह को स्थापन कर और ध्यान में विदूरथ की सृष्टि देखने को सरस्वती के साथ गई थी उस देह का आपने कुछ वर्णन न किया कि उसकी क्या दशा हुई और कहाँ गई! वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! लीला कहाँ थी, शरीर कहाँ था और उसकी सत्ता कहाँ थी? वह तो अरुन्धती के मन में लीला के शरीर की भ्रान्तिप्रतिभा हुई थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मरुस्थल में जल की प्रतिभा होती है वैसे ही लीला के शरीर की प्रतिभा उसे हुई थी । हे रामजी! यह आधिभौतिक अज्ञान से भासता है और बोध से निवृत्त हो जाता है । जब उस लीला को बोध में परिणाम हुआ तब उसका आधिभौतिक शरीर निवृत्त हो गया-जैसे सूर्य के तेज से बरफ का पुतला गल जाता है- और अन्तवाहकता उदय हुई । हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् है वह सब आकाशरूप है। जैसे रस्सी में सर्प भ्रम से भासता है तैसे ही अन्तवाहकता में आधिभौतिकता भ्रम से भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आदि शरीर अन्तवाहक है अर्थात् संकल्पमात्र है उसमें दृढ़ भावना हो गई उससे पृथ्वी आदि तत्त्वों का शरीर भासने लगा । वास्तव में न कोई भूत आदिक तत्त्व है और न कोई तत्त्वों का शरीर है । उसका शव शश के श्रृंगों की नाईं असत् है । हे रामजी! आत्मा में अज्ञान से आधिभौतिक भासे हैं । जब आत्मा का बोध होता है तब आधिभौतिक नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे किसी पुरुष ने स्वप्नमें आपको हरिण देखा और जब जाग उठा तब हरिण का शरीर दृष्टि नहीं आया तैसे ही अज्ञान से आधिभौतिकता दृष्टि आई है और आत्मबोध हुए आधिभौतिकता दृष्टि नहीं आती । जब सत्य का ज्ञान उदय होता तब असत् का ज्ञान लीन हो जाता है । जैसे रस्सी के अज्ञान से सर्प भासता है और रस्सी के ज्ञान से सर्प का ज्ञान लीन होता है तैसे ही सम्पूर्ण जगत् मन से उदय हुआ है और अज्ञान से आधिभौतिकता को प्राप्त हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में जगत् आधिभौतिक हो भासता है और जागे से स्वप्न शरीर नहीं भासता तैसे ही आत्मज्ञान से आधिभौतिकता निवृत्त हो जाती है और अन्तवाहक शरीर भासता है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! योगीश्वर जो अन्तवाहक शरीर से ब्रह्मलोक पर्यन्त आते जाते हैं उनके शरीर कैसे भासते हैं? वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अन्तवाहक शरीर ऐसे हैं जैसे कोई पुरुष स्वप्न में हो उसको पूर्व के जाग्रत शरीर का स्मरण हो तब स्वप्न दृष्टि भी आता है पर उसको आकाशरूप जानता है; आधिभौतिकता बोध से नष्ट हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शरत्*काल का मेघ देखने मात्र होता है तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् योगीश्वरों का शरीर देखनेमात्र होता है और अदृश्यरूप है; और जो शरीर भासता है पर उसको आकाशरूप ही भासता है । हे रामजी! यह देहादिक आत्मा में भ्रान्ति से दृष्टि आते हैं और आत्मज्ञान से निवृत्त हो जाते हैं जैसे रस्सी के अज्ञान से सर्प भासता है; जब रस्सी का सम्यक्*ज्ञान होता है तब सर्पभाव उसका नहीं रहता तैसे ही तत्त्वबोध होने से देह कहाँ हो और देह की सत्ता कहाँ रहे, दोनों का अभाव ही हो, केवल अद्वैत ब्रह्मसत्ता भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले; हे भगवन्! अन्तवाहक से आधिभौतिकरूप होता है वा आधिभौतिक से अन्तवाहकरूप होता है यह मुझसे कहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मैंने तुमको बहुत बेर कहा है तुम मेरे कहे को धारण क्यों नहीं करते? मैंने आगे भी कहा है कि जो कुछ जीव है वह सब अन्तवाहक है आधिभौतिक कोई नहीं । आदि में जो शुद्ध संवितमात्र से संवेदन आभास उठा है उससे इस जीव का संकल्परूप अन्तवाहक आदि शरीर हुआ । जब उसमें दृढ़ अभ्यास होता है तब वह संकल्परूपी शरीर आधिभौतिक होकर भासने लगता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल दृढ़ जड़ता से बरफरूप हो जाता है तैसे ही प्रमाद से संकल्प के अभ्यास से आधिभौतिकरूप हो जाता है । उस आधिभौतिक के तीन लक्षण होते हैं भारी शरीर होता है; कठोर भाव होता है और शिथिल होता है उससे अहं  प्रतीति होती है इस कारण आधिभौतिक कहाता है । जब तत्त्व का बोध होता है तब आधिभौतिक आकाशरूप हो जाती है । जैसे स्वप्न में देह से आदि लेकर जगत् बड़ा स्पष्टरूप भासता है और जब स्वप्न में स्वप्न का ज्ञान होता है कि यह स्वप्न है तब वह स्वप्न का शरीर लघु हो जाता है अर्थात् संकल्परूप हो जाता है; तैसे ही परमात्मा के बोध से आधिभौतिक शरीर निवृत्त हो जाता है और संकल्परूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आधिभौतिकता अबोध के अभ्यास से प्राप्त होती है । जब उलट के उसी अभ्यास का बोध हो तब आधिभौतिकता नष्ट हो जावे और अन्तवाहकता उदय हो ।  हे रामजी जीव एक शरीर को त्याग के दूसरे को अंगीकार करता है-जैसे स्वप्ने से स्व्प्नान्तर प्राप्त होता है और जब बोध होता है तब शरीर और कुछ वस्तु नहीं, वही आधिभौतिक शरीर शान्त हो जाता है जैसे स्वप्न से जागके स्वप्नशरीर शान्त हो जाता है । हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् तुमको भासता है वह सब भ्रममात्र है, अज्ञान से सत् की नाईं भासता है । जब आत्मबोध होगा तब सब आकाशरूप होगा

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवजीवन्वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब वह दोनों देवियाँ अन्तःपुर में गईं तब प्रबुद्ध लीला कहने लगी, हे देवीजी! समाधि में लगे मुझको कितना काल व्यतीत हुआ ? मैं ध्यान से भूपाल की सृष्टि में गई थी और मेरा शरीर यहाँ पड़ा था वह कहाँ गया ? देवी बोली-हे लीले! तुझको समाधि में लगे इकतीस दिन व्यतीत हुए हैं जब तू ध्यान में लगी तब तेरा पुर्यष्टक विदूरथ की सृष्टि में विचरता फिरा जब इस शरीर की वासना तेरी निवृत्त हो गई तब जैसे रस से रहित पत्र सूख जाता है

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही तेरा शरीर निर्जीव होकर गिर पड़ा और जैसे काष्ठ पाषाण होता है तैसे ही हो बरफ की नाईं शीतल हो गया । तब देखके सबने विचार किया कि यह मर गई इसको जलाइये और चन्दन और घृत से लपेट के जला दिया। बान्धवजन रुदन करने लगे और पुत्रों ने पिण्डक्रिया की । हे लीले! जो तू ध्यान से उतरती तो तुझको देखके लोग आश्चर्यमान होते और अब भी देखके सब आश्चर्यमान होवेंगे कि रानी परलोक से फिर आई है । हे लीले! अब तुझको बोध उदय हुआ है इससे शरीर की वासना नष्ट हो गई और अन्तवाहक में दृढ़ निश्चय हुआ इस कारण वह शरीर जीवित हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! जैसी वासना जिसको होती है उसके अनुसार उसको प्राप्त होता है । जैसे बालक को अन्धकार में जैसी भावना होती है तैसा ही भान होता है-जो वैताल की भावना होती है तो वैताल हो भासता है परन्तु वास्तव में वैताल की भावना होती है तो वैताल हो भासता है परन्तु वास्तव में वैताल कोई नहीं । तैसे जितनी आधिभौतिकता भासती है वह भ्रममात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब जीवों का आदि शरीर अन्तवाहक है सों प्रमाद से आधि भौतिकता भासता है । हे लीले! एक लिंगशरीर है; एक अन्तवाहक शरीर है-यह दोनों संकल्पमात्र हैं और इनमें इतना भेद है कि लिंगशरीर संकल्परूपी मन है उसमें जिसको आधिभौतिकता का अभिमान होता है उसको गौरत्व और कठोररूप और वर्णाश्रम का अभिमान होता है । जिस पुरुष को ऐसे अनात्मा में आत्माभिमान हुआ है जिसकी आधिभौतिक लिंगदेह है उसकी चिन्तना सत्य नहीं होती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसको आधिभौतिक का अभिमान नहीं होता वह अन्तवाहक शरीर है । वह जैसा चिन्तवन करता है वैसी ही सिद्धि होती है । हे लीले! तू अब अन्त वाहक में दृढ़ स्थित हुई है, इस कारण तेरा फिर वैसा ही शरीर हुआ है । तेरी आधिभौति कता बुद्धि नष्ट हो गई और वह स्थूल शरीर शव होकर गिर पड़ा है जैसे जल से रहित मेघ हो और जैसे सुगन्ध से रहित फूल हो तैसे ही तेरा शरीर हो गया है और अब तू सत्य संकल्प हुई है । जैसा चिन्तवन कर तैसा ही होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे लीले! यह कमलनयनी लीला तेरे भर्त्ता के पास बैठी है और उसको इस अन्तःपुर के लोग और सहेलियाँ जान नहीं सकतीं, क्योंकि मैंने इनको निद्रा में मोहित किया था । जबतक मेरा दर्शन इसको न होवेगा तबतक इसको और कोई न जान सकेगा अब यह हमको देखेगी । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारके देवी उसको अपने संकल्प से ध्यान करने लगी तब उस लीला ने देखा कि अन्तःपुर में बहुत से सूर्यों का प्रकाश इकट्ठा हुआ है और चन्द्रमा की नाईं शीतल प्रकाश है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे दोनों देवियों को देखके उसने नमस्कार कर मस्तक नवाया और दोनों को स्वर्ण सिंहासन पर बैठाके कहने लगी, हे जीव की दाता! तुम्हारी जय हो! तुमने मुझपर बड़ी कृपा की । तुम्हारे ही प्रसाद से मैं यहाँ आई । देवी बोली, हे पुत्री! तू यहाँ कैसे आई और क्या वृत्तान्त तूने देखा सो कह ? विदूरथ की लीला बोली, हे देवी! जब मेरा भर्त्ता संग्राम में घायल हुआ तब उसको देखके मैं मूर्छित हो गिर पड़ी परन्तु मृतक न भई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके अनन्तर फिर मुझको चेतना फुरी तो मैंने अपना वही शरीर देखा और उस शरीर से मैं आकाशमार्ग को उड़ी । जैसे वायु गन्ध लेकर उड़ता है वैसे ही एक कुमारी मुझे उड़ाकर परलोक में भर्त्ता के पास बैठा आप अन्तर्द्धान हो गई । मेरा भर्त्ता जो संग्राम में थका था वह आके सो रहा है और मैं सँभलती देखती मार्ग में आई हूँ, परन्तु मुझको तुम दृष्टि कहीं न आईं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यहाँ कृपाकर तुमने दर्शन दिया है । इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार सुनके देवी ने प्रबुद्ध लीला से कहा कि अब में राजा की जीवकला को छोड़ती हूँ । ऐसे कहके देवी ने नासिका के मार्ग से जीव कला को छोड़ दिया और जैसे कमल के भीतर वायु प्रवेश कर जावे अथवा शरीर में वायु प्रवेश कर जावे वैसे ही शरीर में जीवकला प्रवेश कर गई । जैसे समुद्र जल से पूर्ण हो ता है वैसे ही पुर्यष्टक वासना से पूर्ण थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर की कान्ति उज्ज्वल हो गई और जैसे वसन्तऋतु में फूल और वृक्षों में रस फैलता है, अंगों में प्राणवायु फैल गई तब सब इंद्रियाँ खिल आईं जैसे वसन्तऋतु में फूल खिल आते हैं । तब राजा फूलों की शय्या से इस भाँति उठ खड़ा हुआ जैसे रोका हुआ विन्ध्याचल पर्वत उठ आवे । तब दोनों लीला राजा के सम्मुख आ खड़ी हुईं और राजा से कहा मेरे आगे तुम कौन खड़ी हो! प्रबुद्ध लीला ने कहा, हे स्वामी! मैं तुम्हारी पूर्व पटरानी लीला हूँ; जैसे शब्द के संग अर्थ रहता है तैसे सदा तुम्हारे संग रहती हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तुम यहाँ शरीर त्याग के परलोक में गये थे तब मुझसे तुम्हारा अतिस्नेह था, इससे मेरा प्रतिबिम्ब यह लीला तुमको भासी थी । अब जो और कथा का वृत्तान्त है सो में तुमसे कहती हूँ । हे राजन्! हमारे ऊपर इस देवी ने कृपा की है जो हमारे शीशपर स्वर्ण के सिंहासन पर बैठी है । यह सरस्वती सर्व की जननी है; इसने हमारे ऊपर बड़ी कृपा की है और परलोक से तुम्हें ले आई है । हे रामजी! ऐसे सुनके राजा प्रसन्न हो उठ खड़ा हुआ और सरस्वती के चरणों पर मस्तक नवाकर बोला, हे सरस्वती! तुमको मेरा नमस्कार है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम सबकी हितकारिणी हो और तुमने मेरे ऊपर बड़ा अनुग्रह किया है । अब कृपा करके मुझको यह वर दो कि मेरी आयु बड़ी हो; निष्कण्टक राज्य करूँ ; लक्ष्मी बहुत हो; रोग कष्ट न हो और आत्मज्ञान से सम्पन्न होऊँ अर्थात् भोग और मोक्ष दोनों दो । इतना कह कर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार राजा ने कहा तब देवी ने उसके शीश पर आशीर्वाद दियाकि हे राजन्! ऐसा ही होगा । तेरी आयु बड़ी होगी; तेरा शत्रु भी कोई न होगा; निष्कण्टक राज्य करेगा; आपदा तुझको न होगी; लक्ष्मी संपदा से सम्पन्न होगा; तेरी प्रजा भी बहुत सुखी रहकर तुझको देखके प्रसन्न होगी; तेरी प्रजा में आपदा किसी को न होगी और तू आत्मानन्द से भी पूर्ण होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निर्वाणवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहके देवी अन्तर्धान हो गईं और प्रातःकाल का समय हुआ; सब लोग जाग उठे; सूर्य भी उदय हुआ और सूर्यमुखी कमल खिल आये । राजा दोनों लीला को कण्ठ लगा प्रसन्न और आश्चर्यमान हुआ, मन्दिर में नगारे बजने लगे और नाना शब्द होने लगे, मन्दिर में बड़ा हुलास और आनन्द हुआ अनेक अंगना नृत्य करने लगीं और बड़ा उत्साह हुआ । विद्याधर, सिद्ध, देवता, फूलों की वर्षा करने लगे और लोग बड़े आश्चर्यमान हुए कि लीला परलोक से फिर आई है और अपने भर्त्ता और एक आप-सी दूसरी लीला ले आई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह कथा देश से देशान्तर चली गई और सब लोग सुनके आश्चर्यमान हुए । जब इस प्रकार यह कथा प्रसिद्ध हुई तब राजा ने भी सुना कि मैं मरके फिर जिया हूँ और विचारा कि फिर मेरा अभिषेक हो । निदान मन्त्री और मण्डलेश्वरों ने उत्तर, दक्षिण, पूर्व और पश्चिम चारों ओर से सब समुद्र और सर्व तीर्थों का जल मँगा राजा को राज का अभिषेक किया और चारों समुद्रों पर्यन्त राजा निष्कण्टक राज्य करने लगा । राजा और लीला यह पूर्व की कथा को विचारते और आश्चर्यमान होते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सरस्वती के उपदेश और प्रसाद से अपना पुरुषार्थ पाके राजा और दोनों लीला ने इस भाँति सहस्त्र वर्ष पर्यन्त जीवन्मुक्त होके राज किया और मन सहित षट्*इन्द्रियों को वश करके यथालाभ संतुष्ट रहे और दृश्यभ्रम उनका नष्ट हो गया । ऐसा सुन्दर राजा था कि उसकी सुन्दरता की कणिका मानों चन्द्रमा थी और उसके तेज की कणिका मानों सूर्य थी निदान उसने प्रजा को भली प्रकार संतुष्ट किया और सब प्रजा राजा को देख के प्रसन्न हुई और विदेह मुक्त हो दोनों लीला और तीसरा राजा निर्वाण-पद को प्राप्त हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रयोजन वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह दोनों कथा एक आकाशज ब्राह्मण की और दूसरी लीला की मैंने तुमको दृश्यदोष के निवृत्ति अर्थ विस्तार पूर्वक सुनाई है । हे रामजी! दृश्य की दृढ़ता जो हो रही है उसको त्याग करो । अब तुम इन दोनों इतिहासों को संक्षेप मात्र से सुनो । यह जगत् जो तुमको भासता है आभासरूप है-आदि से कुछ उपजा नहीं जो वस्तु सत् होती है उसके निवारण में प्रयत्न होता है और जो वस्तु असत् ही हो उसकी निवृत्ति होने में कुछ यत्न नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस कारण ज्ञानवान् को सब आकाशरूप भासता है और आकाश की नाईं स्थित होता है । हे रामजी! आदि जो ब्रह्मसत्ता में आभास संवेदन फुरा है सो ब्रह्मरूप होकर स्थित हुआ है । वह ब्रह्म पृथ्वी आदिक भूतों से रहित है । जो आप ही आभासरूप हो उसके उपजाये जगत् कैसे सत् हो ? हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् पुरुष आकाशरूप है । जिसको आत्मपद का साक्षात्कार हुआ उसको दृश्यभ्रम का अभाव हो जाता है और जो अज्ञानी है उसको जगत् भ्रम स्पष्ट भासता है । शुद्ध चिदाकाश का एक अणु जीव है और उस जीव अणु में यह जगत् भासता है, उस जगत् की सृष्टि में तुमको क्या कहूँ; नीति क्या कहूँ; वासना क्या कहूँ और पदार्थों को क्या कहूँ ?

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जगत् कुछ उपजा नहीं; केवल संवेदन के फुरने से जगत् भासता है । शुद्ध संवित में संवेदनारूपी नदी चली है और उसमें यह जगत् फुरता है । जब संवेदन को यत्न करके रोकोगे तब दृश्यभ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा । प्रयत्न करना यही है कि संवेदन को अन्तर्मुख करे और जब तक आत्मा का साक्षात्कार न हो तब तक श्रवण, मनन और निदिध्यासन से दृढ़ अभ्यास करना चाहिए । जब साक्षात्कार होता है तब दृश्य नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह सर्व जगत् जो तुमको भासता है सो हमको अखण्ड ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासता है । जगत् मायामय है, परन्तु माया भी कुछ और वस्तु नहीं, ब्रह्मसत्ता ही अपने आप में स्थित है । रामजी बोले, बड़ा आश्चर्य है! बड़ा आश्चर्य है!! हे मुनीश्वर! आपने मुझसे परम दशा कही है । आपका उपदेश दृश्यरूपी तृणों का नाशकर्ता दावाग्नि है और आध्यात्मिक आधिभौतिक और आधिदैविक तापों का शान्त कर्ता चन्द्रमा है । हे मुनीश्वर! आपके उपदेश से अब मैं ज्ञातज्ञेय हुआ हूँ और पाँच विकल्प मैंने विचारे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम यह कि यह जगत् मिथ्या है और इसका स्वरूप अनि र्वचनीय है; दूसरे यह कि आत्मा में आभास है; तीसरे यह कि इसका स्वभाव परिणामी है; चौथे यह कि अज्ञान से उपजा है और पाँचवें यह कि यह अनादि अज्ञान पर्यन्त है । ऐसे जान के ज्ञानवानों और निर्वाण मुक्तों की नाईं शान्तात्मा हुआ । हे मुनीश्वर! और शास्त्रों से यह आपका उपदेश आश्चर्य है । श्रवणरूपी पात्र आपके वचनरूपी अमृत से तृप्त नहीं होते । इससे मेरा यह संशय दूर करो कि लीला के भर्त्ता को प्रथम वशिष्ठ, फिर पद्म और फिर विदूरथ की सृष्टि का अनुभव कैसे हुआ और उनमें उसको कहीं दिन हुआ, कहीं मास, कहीं वर्षों का अनुभव हुआ, सो काल का व्यतिक्रम कैसे हुआ? हे मुनीश्वर! ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे स्पष्ट करके कहिए कि आपके वचन मेरे हृदय में स्थित हों । एक बेर कहने से हृदय में स्थित नहीं होते, इससे फिर कहिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! शुद्धसंवित् सबका अपना आप है । उससे जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा हो भासता है । कहीं क्षण में कलपों के समूह बीते भासते हैं और कहीं कल्प में क्षण का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसको विष में अमृतभावना होती है उसको अमृत ही हो भासता है और जिसको अमृत में विष की भावना होती है तब वही विषरूप हो भासता है । किसी पुरुष का कोई शत्रु होता है, पर उससे वह मित्र की भावना करता है तो वह मित्ररूप ही भासता है और जिसको मित्र में शत्रुभावना होती है तब वही शत्रु हो भासता है । हे रामजी! जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा ही स्वरूप हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसका संवेदन तीव्रभाव के अभ्यास से निर्मलभाव को प्राप्त होता है उसका संकल्पसत् होता है और जैसे चेतता है तैसे ही सिद्ध होता है । इससे संवेदन की तीव्रता हुई है । हे रामजी! रोगी को एक रात्रि कल्प के समान व्यतीत होती है और जो आरोग्य होता है उसको रात्रि एक क्षण की नाईं व्यतीत होती है । एक मुहूर्त के स्वप्न में अनेक वर्षों का अनुभव करता है और जानता है कि मैं उपजा हूँ; ये मेरे माता-पिता हैं; अब मैं बड़ा हुआ और ये मेरे बान्धव हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! एक मुहूर्त्त में इतने भ्रम देखता है और जागे पर एक मुहूर्त्त भी नहीं बीतता । हरिश्च न्द्र को एक रात्रि में बारह वर्षों का अनुभव हुआ था और राजा लवण को एक क्षण में सौ वर्षों का अनुभव हुआ था । इससे जैसा जैसा रूप होकर संवेदन फुरता है तैसा ही तैसा होकर भासता है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्मा के एक मुहूर्त्त में मनुष्य की आयु व्यतीत हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मा जितने काल में एक मुहूर्त्त का अनुभव करता है मनुष्य उतने ही में पूर्ण आयु का अनुभव करता है और ब्रह्मा जितने काल में अपनी संपूर्ण आयु का अनुभव करता है सो विष्णु का एक दिन होता है । ब्रह्मा की आयु व्यथीत हो जाती है और विष्णु को एक दिन का अनुभव होता है । इससे जैसे जैसे संवेदन में दृढ़ता होती है तैसा तैसा भाव होता है । हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् तुम देखते हो सो संवेदन फुरने में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब संवेदन स्थित होता है तब न दिन भासता है; न रात्रि भासता है; न कोई पदार्थ भासते हैं न अपना शरीर भासता है केवल आत्मतत्त्वमात्र सत्ता रहती है । इससे तुम देखो कि सब जगत् मन के फुरने में होता है । जैसा जैसा मन फुरता है तैसा तैसा रूप हो भासता है । कड़वे में जिसको मीठे की भावना होती है तो कड़ुवा उसको मीठा हो जाता है और मीठे में जिसको कटुक भावना होती है तब मधुर भी उसको कटुकरूप हो जाता है । स्वप्न और शून्य स्थान में नाना प्रकार के व्यवहार के व्यवहार होते भासते हैं और स्थित पड़ा स्वप्न में दौड़ता फिरता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जैसी फुरना मन में होती है तैसा ही हो भासता है हे रामजी नौका में बैठे हुए पुरुष को नदी के तट वृक्षों सहित दौड़ते भासते हैं । जो विचार वान् हैं वे चलते भासने में उन्हें स्थिर ही जानते हैं । और जो पुरुष थमता है उसको स्थिर भूत मन्दिर भ्रमते भासते हैं और जो विचार में दृढ़ है उसको भ्रमते भासने में भी अचल बुद्धि होती है । इससे जैसा जैसा निश्चय होता है तैसा ही तैसा हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसके नेत्र में दूषण होता है उसको श्वेत पदार्थ भी पीतवर्ण भासता है और जिसके शरीर में वात, पित्त, कफ का क्षोभ होता है उसको सब पदार्थ विपर्यय भासते हैं । इसी प्रकार पृथ्वी आकाशरूप भासती है और आकाश पृथ्वीरूप हो भासती है; चलपदार्थ अचल रूप भासता है और अचल पदार्थ चलता भासता है । हे रामजी! जैसे स्वप्न में अंगना असत्*रूप होती है, परन्तु भ्रान्ति से उसको स्पर्श करके प्रसन्न होता है तो उस काल में प्रत्यक्ष ही भासती है और जैसे बालक को परछाहीं में वैताल भासता है सो असत् ही सत्*रूप हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शत्रु में जो मित्र भावना होती है तो वह शत्रुभी मित्र सुहृद हो भासता है और जो मित्र में शत्रुभाव होता है तो वह सुहृद शत्रुरुप हो भासता है । जैसे रस्सी में सर्प है नहीं, परन्तु भ्रम से सर्प भासता है और भय देता है तैसे ही बान्धवों में जो बान्धव की भावना न करे तो बान्धव भी अबान्धव हो भासता है और अबान्धव भी भावना के अभाव से बान्धव हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शून्य स्थान में और स्वप्न में बड़े क्षोभ भासते हैं और निकटवर्ती को जाग से कुछ नहीं भासता । स्वप्न वाले को सुनने का अनुभव होता है और जाग्रतवाले को जाग्रत का अनुभव होता है, इत्यादिक पदार्थ विपर्यय भ्रम से भासते हैं । जब मन फुरता है तबही भासता है । तैसे ही लीला के भर्त्ता को भी ऐसे सृष्टि का अनुभव हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जाग्रत् के एक मुहूर्त्त का स्वप्न में बहुत काल का अनुभव होता है तैसे ही लीला के भर्त्ता को भी हुआ था । जैसी जैसी मन की स्फूर्ति होती है तैसा ही तैसा रूप चैतन्य संवित् में भासता है । हमको सदा ब्रह्मा का निश्चय है इससे हमको सब जगत् ब्रह्मस्वरूप ही भासता है और जिसको भ्रम दृढ़ है उसको जगत् ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् भासता है सो कुछ आदि से उपजा नहीं-सब आकाशरूप है । रोकने वाली कोई भीति नहीं है, बड़े विस्तार से जगत् है परन्तु स्वप्नवत् है । जैसे थम्भे में बनाये बिना पुतली शिल्पी के मन में भासती है और थम्भे में कुछ बनी नहीं तैसे ही आत्मरूपी थम्भा है उसमें जगत्*रूपी पुतलियों को संवेदन रचता है परन्तु वह कुछ पदा- र्थ नहीं है आत्मसत्ता ही ज्यों की त्यों है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे एक स्थान में दो पुरुष लेटे हों और उनमें एक जागता हो और दूसरा स्वप्न में हो तो जो स्वप्न में है उसको बड़े युद्ध होते भासते हैं और जागे हुए को आकाशरूप है तैसे ही जो प्रबोध आत्मज्ञान वान् है उसको जगत् का सुषुप्ति की नाईं अभाव है और जो अज्ञानी है उसको नाना प्रकार के व्यवहारों सहित स्पष्ट भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वसन्तऋतु में पत्र, फल और गुच्छे रस सहित भासते हैं तैसे ही आत्मसत्ता चैतन्यता से जगत्*रूप भासती है । जैसे स्वर्ण में द्रवता सदा रहती है परन्तु जब अग्नि का संयोग होता है तभी भासती है । हे रामजी! आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे अवयवी और अवयवों में और पृथ्वी और गन्ध में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मसत्ता ही संवेदन से जगत्*रूप होकर भासती है और दूसरी कोई वस्तु नहीं । जब महाप्रलय होता है और सर्ग नहीं होता तब कार्यकारण की कल्पना कोई नहीं होती, केवल चिन्मात्र सत्ता होती है और उसमें फिर चिदाकाश जगत् भासता है तो वही रूप हुआ । जो तुम कहो कि इस जगत् का कारण स्मृति है तो सुनो जब महाप्रलय होता है तब ब्रह्माजी तो विदेह मुक्त होते हैं फिर वह जगत् के कारण कैसे हों और जो तुम स्मृति का कारण मानो तो स्मृति भी अनुभव में होती है जो स्मृति से जगत् हुआ तो भी अनुभवरूप हुआ । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन् पद्म राजा के मन्त्री नौकर और सब लोग विदूरथ को कैसे जाकर मिले ?

----------


## ravi chacha

यह वार्त्ता फिर कहिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! केवल चेतनसंवित सबका अपना आप है उस संवित् के आश्रय से जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा ही रूप हो भासता है । हे रामजी! जब राजा विदूरथ मृतक होने लगा तब उसकी वासना उनमें थी, और मन्त्री, नौकर आदिक राजा के अंग हैं इस कारण वैसे ही मन्त्री और नौकर राजा को मिले ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसी भावना संवेदन में दृढ़ होती है तैसा ही रूप हो भासता है । एक चल पदार्थ होते हैं और एक अचल होते हैं, जो अचल पदार्थ हैं उनका प्रतिबिम्ब आदर्श में भासता है और चल पदार्थ रहता नहीं भासता, इससे उसका प्रतिबिम्ब नहीं भासता तैसे ही पदार्थ की तीव्र संवेग भावना होती है उसी का प्रतिबिम्ब चेतन दर्पण में भासता है, अन्यथा नहीं भासता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तीव्र वेगवान् बड़ा नद समुद्र में शीघ्र ही जा मिलता है और दूसरे नहीं प्राप्त हो सकते तैसे ही जिसकी दृढ़ वासना होती है वह इसके अनुसार शीघ्र जाकर पाता है । हे रामजी! जिसके हृदय में अनेक वासना होती हैं और अच्छी तीव्रता होती है उसी की जय होती है । जैसे समुद्र में अनेक तरंग होते हैं तो कोई उपजता है और कोई नष्ट हो जाता है, कोई सदृश होता है कोई विपर्यक होता है; उसके सदृश मन्त्री और नौकर भी हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! एक एक चिद् अणु में अनेक सृष्टि स्थित होती हैं; पर वास्तव में कुछ नहीं केवल चिदाकाश ही चिदाकाश में स्थित है । यह जो जगत् भासता है सो आकाश ही रूप है जो जाग्रतरूप होकर असत् हो सत्*रूप की नाईं भासता है । जैसे पत्र, फल, फूल सब वृक्षरूप हैं और वृक्ष ही ऐसे रूप होकर स्थित हैं तैसे ही अनन्त शक्ति परमात्मा, अनेकरूप होकर भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्य, त्रिपुटी ज्ञानी को अजन्मपद भासता है और अज्ञानी को द्वैतरूप जगत् होकर भासता है । कहीं शून्य भासता है; कहीं तम भासता है और कहीं प्रकाश भासता है । देश, काल क्रिया, द्रव्य आदिक सब जगत् आदि, अन्त से रहित स्वच्छ आत्मसत्ता अपने आप में स्थित है जैसे सोमजल में तरंग होते हैं सो जल ही रूप है तैसे ही अहं, त्वं आदिक जगत् भी बोधरूप है और सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है-उसमें द्वैतकल्पना का अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत्किञ्चनवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! अहं, त्वं आदिक दृश्यभ्रान्ति कारण बिना परमात्मा से कैसे उदय हुई है? जिस प्रकार मैं समझूँ उसी प्रकार मुझको फिर समझाइये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो कुछ कारण कार्य जगत् भासता है वह परमात्मा से उदय हुआ है अर्थात् संवेदन के फुरने से इकट्ठे हो पदार्थ भास आये हैं और सर्वदा, सर्वप्रकार, सर्वात्मा, अजरूप अपने आप में स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह सर्व शब्द और अर्थरूप कलना जो भासी है, सो ब्रह्मरूप है; ब्रह्म से कुछ भिन्न नहीं और ब्रह्मसत्ता सर्व शब्द अर्थ की कलना से रहित अपने आप में स्थित है । जैसे भूषण सुवर्ण से भिन्न नहीं और तरंग से भिन्न नहीं तैसे ही ब्रह्म से भिन्न जगत् नहीं-ब्रह्मस्वरूप ही है । हे राम जी! ईश्वर जो आत्मा है सो जगत्*रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सुवर्ण भूषणरूप है और भूषणसुवर्णरूप है अर्थात् सुवर्ण में भूषण शब्द और अर्थ कल्पित हैं-वास्तव में नहीं-तैसे ही जगत् आत्मा का आभासरूप है-वास्तव में कुछ नहीं । हे रामजी! जो कुछ जगत् है सो ब्रह्मरूप है ब्रह्म से भिन्न कुछ नहीं । जैसे अवयव अवयवी से भिन्न नहीं तैसे ही आत्मा से जो कुछ अवयवी जगत् है सो भिन्न नहीं । आत्मा में संवेदन के फुरने से तन्मात्रा फुरी है और आत्मा में ही इनका उपजना सम हुआ है; पीछे विभाग कल्पनाश हुई है इसलिये उनसे जो भूत हुए हैं वे आत्मा से अन्य नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे शिला में चितेरा भिन्न-भिन्न पुतली कल्पता है सो शिलारूप ही हैं; भिन्न कुछ नहीं; तैसे ही अहं त्वं आदिक जगत् चिद्घन आत्मा में मन रूपी चितेरे ने कल्पा है सो चिद्घनरूप ही है; कुछ भिन्न नहीं जैसे जल में तरंग स्थित होते हैं सो चिद्घनरूप ही है; कुछ भिन्न नहीं जैसे जल में तरंग होते हैं सो जलरूप ही हैं; तरंगों का शब्द और अर्थ जल में कोई नहीं; तैसे ही आत्मा जगत् स्थित है, पर जगत् के शब्द और अर्थ से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जगत् परमपद से भिन्न नहीं और परमपद जगत् बिना नहीं; केवल चिद्रूप अपने आपमें स्थित है । जैसे वायु और स्पन्द में कुछ भेद नहीं है और निस्स्पन्द दोनों रूप वायु के ही हैं । जब स्पन्दरूप होताहै तब स्पर्शरूप होकर भासता है और निस्स्पन्द हुए स्पर्श नहीं भासता; तैसे ही जगत् और ब्रह्म में कुछ भेद नहीं; जब संवेदन किंचित्*रूप होता है तब जगत्*रूप हो भासता है और संवेदन के निस्स्पंद हुए से जगत् नहीं भासता , पर आत्मसत्ता सदाएकरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब संवेदन फुरने से रहित होकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो तब यदि संकल्परूप जगत् फिर भी भासे तो आत्मरूप ही भासे । जैसे वायु के स्पन्द और निस्पन्द दोनों रूप अपने आप ही भासते हैं तैसे ही इसको भी भासता है । जैसे वायु में स्पन्दता वायुरूप स्थित है तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् आत्मरूप से स्थित है । जैसे तेज अणु का प्रकाश जब मन्दिर में होता है तब बाहर भी प्रकट होता है तैसे ही जब केवल संवित्*मात्र में संवेदन स्थित होता है तब फुरने में भी संवित्*मात्र ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे रस तन्मात्रा में जल स्थित होता है तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् स्थित है । जैसे गन्ध तन्मात्रा के भीतर सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी स्थित है तैसे ही किञ्चनरूप जगत् आत्मा में स्थित है । वह निराकार और चिन्मात्ररूप आत्मसत्ता उदय और अस्त से रहित अपने आपमें स्थित हैं; प्रपञ्चभ्रम उसमें कोई नहीं । हे रामजी! जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं उनको दृढ़भूत जगत् भी आकाशरूप भासता है और जो अज्ञानी हैं उनको असत्*रूप जगत् भी सत्*रूप हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसा जैसा संवेदन चित्तसंवित में फुरता है तैसा ही तैसा रूप जगत् हो भासता है । ये जितने तत्त्व और तन्मात्रा हैं वे सब चित्तसंवेदन के फुरने से स्थित हुए हैं; जैसी जैसी उससे स्फूर्त्ति होती है तैसी-तैसी होकर भासती है, क्योंकि आत्मा सर्वशक्तिमान् है इसलिये जिस जिस पदार्थ का फुरना फुरता है वही अनुभव में सत्*रूप होकर भासता है । पञ्चज्ञानेन्द्रि   और छठे मन का जो कुछ विषय है वह सब असत्*रूप है और आत्मसत्ता इनसे अतीत है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विश्व भी क्या रूप है; जैसे समुद्र में तरंग होते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् स्थित् है । जैसे तेज और प्रकाश अनन्यरूप हैं तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् अनन्य रूप हैं । जैसे थम्भे में शिल्पी पुतलियाँ देखता है; जैसे मृत्तिका के पिण्ड में कुम्हार बर्तन देखता है और जैसे भीत पर चितेरा रंग की मूरतें लिखता है सो अनन्यरूप हैं तैसे ही परमात्मा में सृष्टि अनन्यरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे मरुस्थल में मृगतृष्णा का जल और तरंगे असत् हैं पर सत्तरूप हो भासती है: तैसे ही आत्मा में असत्*रूप जगत् त्रिलोकी भासती है । जब चित्तसंवित् में संवेदन फुरता तब जगत् भी नहीं भासता । जगत् कुछ ब्रह्म से भिन्न नहीं । जैसे बीज और वृक्ष में क्षीर और मधुरता में; मिरच और तीक्ष्णता में; समुद्र और तरंग में और वायु और स्पन्द में कुछ भेद नहीं होता तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे अग्नि में उष्णता स्वाभाविक स्थित है तैसे ही निराकार आत्मा में सृष्टि स्वाभाविक ही स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जगत् ब्रह्मरूपी रत्न का किञ्चन है; जैसा-जैसा किञ्चन होता है तैसा ही तैसा होकर भासता है अकारण पदार्थ अकारण ही होता है और जिस अधिष्ठान में भासता है उससे अनन्यरूप होता है; अधिष्ठान से भिन्न उसकी सत्ता नहीं होती; तैसे ही यह जगत् आत्मा में अनन्यरूप होता है कुछ उपजा नहीं, परन्तु संवेदन फुरने से भासता है । जितने जगत् और वासना हैं उनका बीज संवेदन है इससे वे भ्रम हैं इसलिये संवेदन के अभाव का पुरुषार्थ करो; जब संवेदन का अभाव होगा तब जगत् भ्रम नष्ट होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में कुछ न उपजा है और न कुछ होता है; सर्व शान्तरूप चिद्घन ब्रह्म शिलाघन की नाईं अपने आपमें स्थित है। हे रामजी! चित् परमाणु में चैत्यता से अनेक सृष्टि भासती हैं । उन सृष्टियों में जो परमाणु हैं उन परमाणुओं के भीतर और सृष्टि स्थित हैं उनकी कुछ संख्या नहीं । जैसे जल में अनेक तरंग होते हैं उनमें से कोई गुप्त और कोई प्रकट होते हैं पर वेसब जल की शक्तिरूप हैं और जैसे जाग्रत् स्वप्न और सुषुप्ति अवस्था जीवों के भीतर स्थित हैं, पर कोई गुप्त है कोई प्रकटरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब तक संवेदन द्वैत के साथ मिला हुआ है तब तक सृष्टि का अन्त नहीं । जब चित्त उपशम होगा तब जगत्*भ्रम मिट जावेगा । जब भोगों में कुछ भी वृत्ति न उपजे तब जानिये कि आत्मपद प्राप्त होगा । यह श्रुति का निश्चय है । हे रामजी! ज्यों- ज्यों ममत्व दूर होता है त्यों त्यों बन्धनों से मुक्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अहंभाव अर्थात् जीवत्वभाव निर्वाण होता है तब जन्मों की संपदा नष्ट हो जाती हैं, केवल शुद्धरूप ही होता है और तब स्थावर जंगमरूप जगत् सब आत्मरूप प्रतीत होता है । जैसे समुद्र को तरंग और बुद्बुदे सब अपने आपरूप भासते हैं तैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को सब जगत् आत्मरूप भासता है । हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मसत्ता में जो संवेदन फुरा है उसने आपको ब्रह्मरूप जाना और भावना करके संकल्परूप नाना प्रकार का जगत् रचा है पर उसको अन्तर अनुभव असत्यरूप किया । उसमें कहीं निमेष में अनेक युगों का अन्त भासता है और कहीं अनेक युगों में एक निमेष का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दैवशब्दार्थविचार

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! चिद् परमाणु में जो एक निमेष होता है उसके लाखवें भाग में जगतों के अनेक कल्प फुरते है । और उन सृष्टियों में जो परमाणु हैं उनमें सृष्टि फुरती हैं । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग फुरते हैं सो जलरूप ही तरंग शब्द और उसका अर्थ भ्रमरूप है-तैसे ही आत्मा में भ्रमरूप अनेक सृष्टि फुरती हैं । जैसे मरुस्थल में मृगतृष्णा की नदी चलती दृष्टि आती है तैसे ही आत्मा में यह जगत् भासता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न सृष्टि और गन्धर्वनगर भासते हैं; जैसे कथा के अर्थ चित्त में फुरते हैं और संकल्पपुर भासता है; तैसे ही जगत् असत्*रूप सत् हो भासता है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे ज्ञानवानों में श्रेष्ठ! जिस पुरुष को विचार द्वारा सम्यक् ज्ञान हुआ और निर्विकल्प आत्मपद की प्राप्ति हुई है उसको अपने साथ देह कैसे भासती है; उसकी देह कैसे रहती है और देह प्रारब्ध से उसका शरीर कैसे रहता है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी आदि जो ब्रह्मशक्ति में संवेदन फुरा है उसका नाम नीति हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें जो संभावना की है कि यह पदार्थ ऐसे होगा; इससे होगा और इतने काल रहेगा वैसे ही अनेक कल्प पर्यन्त होता है । जितना काल उसने धारा है उतने काल का नाम नीति है । महासत् भी उसी को कहते हैं और महाचेतना भी उसी को कहते हैं । महाशक्ति भी उसी का नाम है और महाअदृष्ट व महाकृपा भी वही है और महाउद्भव भी उसी को कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्थ यह कि वह नीति अनन्त ब्रह्माण्डों की उपजानेवाली है । जैसा फुरना दृढ़ हुआ है तैसा ही रूप होकर स्थित है । यह स्थावररूपहै, यह जंगम है,यह दैत्य है, यह देवता है, यह नाग है, यह नागिनी है, ब्रह्मा से तृणपर्यन्त जैसा उसमें अभ्यास है उसी प्रकार स्थित है । स्वरूप से ब्रह्मसत्ता का व्यभिचार कदाचित् नहीं हुआ वह तो सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष है उसको सब ब्रह्मस्वरूप भासता है और जो अज्ञानी है उसको जगत् और नीति भी भिन्न भासती है । ज्ञानवान् को सब अचल ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासता है और अज्ञानियों को चलनरूप जगत् भासता है । वह जगत् ऐसा है कि आकाश में वृक्ष भासते हैं और शिला के उदर में मूर्ति होती है । जो ज्ञानवान् हैं उनको सर्ग और निमित्त सब ज्ञानरूप ही भासते हैं । जैसे अवयवी के अवयव अपना ही रूप होते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्मसत्ता के अवयव ब्रह्म नित्य सर्गादिक अपना ही रूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! उसी नीति को दैव भी कहते हैं । जो कुछ किसी को प्राप्त होता है वह उसी दैव की आज्ञा से प्राप्त होता है, क्योंकि आदि से यही निश्चय धरा है कि इस साधन से यह फल प्राप्त होगा । जैसा साधन होता है तैसा ही फल अवश्य सबको उस दैव से प्राप्त होता है । इस कारण नीति को दैव कहते हैं और दैव को नीति कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! पुरुष जो कुछ पुरुषार्थ करता है उसके अनुसार फल प्राप्त होता है । इसी कारण इसका नाम नीति है और इसी का नाम पुरुषार्थ है । तुमने जो मुझसे दैव और पुरुषों का निर्णय पूछा और मैंने कहा उसी की तुम पालना करो । इसी का नाम पुरुषार्थ है और इसका जो फल तुमको प्राप्त हो उसका नाम दैव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो पुरूष ऐसा दैवपरायण हुआ है कि मुझको जो कुछ दैव भोजन करावेगा सो ही करूँगा और मौनधारी होके अक्रिय हो बैठे उसको जो आय प्राप्त हो सो भी नीति है और जो पुरुष भोगों के निमित्त पुरुषार्थ करता है वह भोगों को भोगकर मोक्षपर्यन्त अनेक शरीरों को धारेगा; यह भी नीति है । हे राम जी! जो आदि संवित् में संवेदन फुरकर भविष्यतव्यता धरी है उसही प्रकार स्थित है उसका नाम भी नीति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस नीति को ब्रह्मा विष्णु और रुद्र भी उलंघन नहीं कर सकते तो और कैसे उलङ्घि सके । जो पुरुषार्थ को त्याग बैठे हें उनको फल नहीं प्राप्त होता- यह भी नीति है और जो पुरुष फल के निमित्त पुरुषार्थ करता है उसको फल प्राप्त होता है-यह भी नीति है । जो पुरुष प्रयत्न को त्यागकर निष्क्रिय हो बैठे हैं और मन से विषयों की चित्त में वासना करते हैं वे निष्फल ही रहते हैं और जो पुरुष कर्तृत्व को त्याग कर चित्त की वृत्ति से शून्य देवपरायण हो रहे हैं और विषयों की चित्त में वासना नहीं करते उनको सफलता ही होती है, क्योंकि फुरने से रहित होना भी पुरुषार्थ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह भी नीति है कि अर्थ चिन्तवन करने वाले को प्राप्त नहीं होती और अयाचक को प्राप्ति होती है । हे रामजी! पुरुषार्थ सफल भी नहीं है जो आत्मबोध के निमित्त न हो । जब ब्रह्म सत्ता की ओर तीव्र अभ्यास होता है तब परमपद की अवश्य प्राप्ति होती है और जब परमपद पाया तब सब जगत् चिदाकाशरूप हो भासता है । नीति आदिक जो विस्तार कहे हैं सो सर्वभ्रम हैं केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता ही ऐसे हो भासती है । जैसे पृथ्वी में रस सत्ता है और वह तृणवत् गुच्छे और फूलरूप होकर स्थित हैं तैसे ही नीति आदिक सब जगत् होकर ब्रह्म ही स्थित है; और कुछ वस्तु नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बीजावतारो नाम

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जो कुछ तुमको भासता है सो सर्व प्रकार, सर्वदा और सर्व ओर से ब्रह्मतत्त्व ही सर्वात्मा होकर स्थित हुआ है । वह अनन्त आत्मा है; जब उसमें चित्तशक्ति प्रकट होती है अर्थात् शुद्ध चैतन्यमात्र में अहंस्फूर्त्ति होती है जब जगत् भासता है; कहीं उपजता है; कहीं नष्ट होता है; कहीं हुलास करता है; कहीं चित्त भासता है; कहीं किञ्चन है; कहीं प्रकट है और कहीं अप्रकट भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान नाना प्रकार का जगत् है जहाँ जैसा तीव्र अभ्यास होता है वहाँ वैसा होकर भासता है । क्योंकि,आत्मा सर्व शक्ति और सर्वरूप है; जैसा जैसा फुरना उसमें दृढ़ होता है, वही रूप होकर भासता है । हे रामजी! ये जो नाना प्रकार की शक्तियाँ कही हैं सो वास्तवमें आत्मा से कुछ भिन्न नहीं बुद्धिमानों ने समझाने के निमित्त नाना प्रकार के विकल्प जाल कहें हैं, आत्मामें विकल्प जाल कोई नहीं । जैसे जल और उसकी तरंग में: सुवर्ण और भूषण में और अवयवी और अवयव में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही आत्मा और शक्ति में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! एक संवित् है और एक संवेदन है; संवित् वास्तव है और संवेदन कल्पना है। जब संवित् में चिन्मात्र संवेदन फुरता है तो वह जैसा चेतता जाता है तैसे ही होकर स्थित होता है । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र संवित् में भीतर और बाहर कल्पना कोई नहीं जब स्वभाव से किंञ्चनरूप संवेदन होता है तब आगे कुछ देखता है और उसे देखने से नाना प्रकार के आकार भासते हैं पर वह और कुछ नहीं सर्व ब्रह्म ही है । हे रामजी! शक्ति और शक्तिमान में भेद अज्ञानी देखते हैं और अवयवी और अवयव भेद भी कल्पते हैं । पर मार्थ में कुछ भेद नहीं केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता अपने आपमें स्थित है उसके आश्रय संकल्प आभास होता है । जब संकल्प की तीव्रता होती है तब वह सत् हो अथवा असत्, परन्तु उसही का भान होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बीजांकुरवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जो सर्वगत देव, परमात्मा महेश्वर है यह स्वच्छ अनुभव परमानन्दरूप और आदि अन्त से रहित है । उस शुद्धचिन्मात्र परमानन्द से प्रथम जीव उपजा, उससे चित्त उपजा और चित्त से जगत् उपजा है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन् अनुभव परिणाम से जो शुद्ध ब्रह्मतत्त्व; सर्वव्यापी, द्वैत से रहित है उसमें तुच्छरूप जीव कैसे सत्यता पाता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ब्रह्म सदाभास है अर्थात् असत् रूप जगत् उससे सत् भासता है और स्वच्छ है अर्थात् आभासरूपी जगत् से रहित है । वृहत् है अर्थात् बड़ा है बड़ा भी दो प्रकार का है; अविद्याकृत जगत् से जो बड़ा है सो अविद्या की बड़ाई मिथ्या है । ब्रह्म बड़ाई सर्वात्मकरूप है सो सर्वदेश, सर्वकाल और सर्ववस्तु से पूर्ण है और अविद्याकृत बड़ाई देश, काल वस्तु से रहित निराकार है सो ज्ञानी का विषय है इससे वृहत् है और परम चेतन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भैरव है अर्थात् जिसके भय से चन्द्रमा, सूर्य, अग्नि, वायु और जल अपनी मर्यादा में चलते हैं । परमानन्द है, अविनाशी है, सर्व ओर से पूर्ण है, सम है, शुद्ध है और अचिंत्य है अर्थात् वाणी से नहीं कहा जाता और क्षोभ से रहित चिन्मात्र है ऐसी आत्म सत्ता ब्रह्म का जो स्वभाव सम्पत है उसी का नाम जीव है अर्थात् जो शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में अहंफुरना है उसी का नाम जीव है

----------


## ravi chacha

। उस अनुभवरूपी दर्पण में अहंरूपी प्रतिबिम्ब फुरने को जीव कहते हैं । जीव अपने शान्त पद को त्यागे की नाईं स्थित होता है सो चिदात्मा ही फुरने के द्वारा आपको जीवरूप जानता है । जैसे समुद्र द्रवता से तरंगरूप होता है पर समुद्र और तरंग में कुछ भेद नहीं; तैसे ही ब्रह्म ही जीवरूप है । जैसे वायु और स्पन्द और बरफ और शीतलता में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही ब्रह्म और जीव में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! चित्तरूपी आत्मतत्त्व को ही अपने स्वभाववश से माया करके संवेदन सहित जीवरूप कहते हैं वह जीव आगे फुरने के बड़े विस्तार धारण करता है । जैसे इन्धन से अग्निके बहुत अणु होते हैं और बड़े प्रकाश को प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही जीव फुरने से जगत्*रूप को प्राप्त होता है । जैसे आकाश में नीलता भासती है सो नीलता कुछ भिन्न नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही अहंभाव से ब्रह्म में जीवरूप भासता है और अहंकृत को अंगीकार करके कल्पितरूप की नाईं स्थित होता है । जैसे घन की शून्यता से आकाश में नीलता भासती है तैसे ही स्वरूप के प्रमाद से देश, काल वस्तु के परि च्छेद सहित अहंकाररूपी जीव भासते हैं पर वास्तव में चिदाकाश ही चिदाकाश में स्थित है । जैसे वायु से समुद्र तरंगरूप होता है तैसे ही संवेदन फुरने से आत्मसत्ता जीव रूप होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीव की चैत्योन्मुखत्वता के कारण इतनी संज्ञा है-चित्त, जीव मन, बुद्धि, अहंकार माया प्रकृति सहित ये सब उसही के नाम हैं । उस जीव ने संकल्प से पञ्चभूत तन्मात्रा को चेता तो उन पञ्चतन्मात्रा के आकार से अणुरूप होकर स्थित हुआ; उससे अणु अनउपजे ही उपजे की नाईं स्थित हुए और भासने लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उसी चित्त संवेदन ने अणु अंगीकार करके जगत् को रचा और जैसे बीज से सत् अंकुर वृक्ष होता है तैसे ही संवेदन ने विस्तार पाया । प्रथम वह एक अण्डरूपी होकर स्थित हुआ और फिर उसने अण्ड को फोड़ा । जैसे गन्धर्वनगर और स्वप्न सृष्टि भासती है तैसे ही उसमें जगत् भासने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर उसमें भिन्न भिन्न देह और भिन्न-भिन्न नाम कल्पे । जैसे बालक मृत्तिका की सेना कल्पता है और उनका भिन्न-भिन्न नाम रखता है तैसे ही स्थावर जंगम आदिक नाम कल्पना की । पृथ्वी, जल, अग्नि,वायु और आकाश-इन पाँचों भूतों की सृष्टि संकल्प से उपजी है । हे रामजी! आदि ब्रह्म से जो जीव फुरा है उसका नाम ब्रह्मा है । वह ब्रह्मा आत्मा में आत्मरूप होकर स्थित है और उससे क्रम करके जगत् हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वह चेतता है तैसे ही होकर स्थित होता है । जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से तरंग होते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म में चित्त स्वभाव से जीव होता है । वह जीव जब प्रमाद से अनात्मभाव को धारण करता है तब कर्मों से बन्धवान् होता है । जैसे जल जब दृढ़ जड़ता को अंगीकार करता है तब बरफरूप होकर पत्थर के समान हो जाता है; तैसे जीव जब अनात्म में अभिमान करता है तब कर्मों के बन्धन में आता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! कर्मों का बीज संकल्प है और संकल्प जीव से फुरता है जीवत्वभाव तब होता है जब शुभचेतनामात्र स्वरूप से उत्थान होता है । उत्थान के अर्थ ये हैं कि जब प्रमाद होता है तब जीवत्वभाव होता है और जब जीवत्वभाव होता है तब अनेक संकल्प कल्पना फुरता है । उन संकल्प कल्पनाओं से कर्म होते हैं; और कर्मों से जन्म, मरण आदिक नाना प्रकार के विकार होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बीज से अंकुर और पत्र होते हैं; फिर आगे फूल फल और टास होते जाते हैं तैसे ही संकल्प कर्मों से नाना प्रकार के विकार होते हैं । जैसे जैसे कर्म जीव करता है उनके अनुसार जन्म, मरण और अधः-ऊर्ध्व को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन के फुरने का नाम कर्म है; फुरनेका ही नाम चित्त है; फुरने का ही नाम कर्म है और फुरने का ही नाम दैव है । उसही से जीव को शुभ अशुभ जगत् प्राप्त होता है । सबका आदि कारण ब्रह्म है; उसके प्रथम मन उत्पन्न हुआ फिर उस मन ही ने सम्पूर्ण जगत् की रचना की है । जैसे बीज से प्रथम अंकुर होता है और फिर पत्र, फूल और फल और टास होते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म से मन और जगत् उपजा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवविचार..........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आदि कारण ब्रह्म से मन उत्पन्न हुआ है । वह मन संकल्प रूप है और मन से ही सम्पूर्ण जगत् हुआ है । वह मन आत्मा में मनत्वभाव से स्थित है और उस मन ने ही भाव अभाव-रूपी जगत् कल्पा है । जैसे गन्धर्व की इच्छा से गन्धर्व नगर होता है तैसे ही मन से जगत् होता है । हे रामजी! आत्मा में द्वैतभेद की कुछ कल्पना नहीं । इस मन से ही ऐसी संज्ञा हुई हैं । ब्रह्म, जीव, मन, माया, कर्म, जगत् और दृष्टा आदि सब भेद मन से हुए हैं; आत्मा में कोई भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उछलते और बड़े विस्तार धारण करते हैं तैसे ही चित्तरूप समुद्र में संवेदन से जो नाना प्रकार जगत् विस्तार पाता है सो असत्*रूपी है, क्योंकि स्थित नहीं रहता और सदा चलरूप है और जो अधिष्ठान स्वरूपभाव से देखिये तो सत्*रूप है । इससे द्वैत कुछ न हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बालक भ्रम से परछाहीं में भूत कल्पता है और भय पाता है तैसे ही यह पुरुष चित्त के संयोग से द्वैत कल्प के भय पाता है । जैसे विचार करने से वैताल का भय नष्ट होता है तैसे ही आत्मज्ञान से भय आदिक विकार नष्ट हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी । आत्मा, अनादि, दिव्य स्वरूप और अंशांशीभाव से रहित, शुद्ध चैतन्यरूप है । जब वह चेतना संवित् चैत्यौन्मुखत्व होता है तब चित्त अर्थात् जो चेतनता का लक्षण है उससे जीव कल्पना होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस जीव में जब अहंभाव होता है कि "मैं हूँ" तब उससे चित्त फुरता है; चित्त से इन्द्रियाँ होती हैं, उन इन्द्रियों से देहभाव होता है और उस देहभ्रम से मलिन हुआ नरक, स्वर्ग, बन्ध, मोक्ष आदि की कल्पना होती है जैसे बीज से अंकुर, पत्र फूल, फल और टास होते हैं तैसे ही अहंभाव से जगत्*विस्तार होता है । हे रामजी! जैसे देह और कर्मोंमें कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही ब्रह्म और चित्त में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे चित्त और जीव में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही चित्त और देह में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे देह और कर्मों में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही जीव और ईश्वर में कुछ भेद नहीं और तैसे ही ईश्वर और आत्मा में कुछ भेद नहीं । हे रामजी! सर्व ब्रह्मस्वरूप है; द्वैत कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संश्रितउपशमयोग

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जो नानात्व भासताहै सो वास्तव में एक ब्रह्मरूप है, चैत्यता से एक का अनेक रूप हो भासता है । जैसे एक दीप से अनेक दीप होते हैं तैसे ही एक परब्रह्म से अनेक रूप हो भासते हैं । हे रामजी! यह असत्*रूपी जगत् जिसमें आभास है उस आत्मत्त्व का जब पदार्थ ज्ञान होता है तब चित्म में जो अहंभाव है सो नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जीव चित्तरूपी है और चित्त में जगत् हुआ है । जब चित्त नष्ट हो तब जगत्*भ्रम भी नष्ट हो जावेगा । जैसे अपने चरन में चर्म की जूती पहनते हैं तो सर्व पृथ्वी चर्म से लपेटी प्रतीत होती है और ताप कण्टक नहीं लगते हैं तैसे ही जब चित्त में शान्ति होती है तब सर्व जगत् शान्तिरूप होता है । जैसे केले के थम्भ में पत्रों के सिवाय अन्य कुछ सार नहीं निकलता तैसे ही सब जगत् भ्रममात्र है और इससे सार कुछ नहीं निकलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इतना भ्रम चित्त से होता है । बाल्यावस्था में क्रीड़ा करता फिरता है; यौवन अवस्था धारण करके विषयों को सेवता है और वृद्धावस्था में चिन्ता से जर्जरीभूत होता है फिर मृतक होकर कर्मों के अनुसार नरक स्वर्ग में चला जाता है । हे रामजी! यह सब मन का नृत्य है । मन ही भ्रमता है, जैसे नेत्रदूषण से आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है तैसे ही अज्ञान से जगत्*भ्रम भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मद्यपान करके वृक्ष भ्रमते भासते हैं तैसे ही चित्तके संयोग से भ्रम करके जगत् द्वैत भासते है । जैसे बालक लीला करके भ्रम से जगत् को चक्र की नाईं भ्रमता देखता है तैसे ही चित्त के भ्रम से जीव जगत् भ्रम देखता है । हे रामजी! जब चित्त द्वैत नहीं चेतता तब यह द्वैतभ्रम मिट जाता है । जबतक चित्तसत्ता फुरती है तबतक नाना प्रकार का जगत् भासता है और शान्ति नहीं पाता और जब घन चेतनता पाता है तब शान्ति पाकर जगत्*भ्रम मिट जाता है जैसे पपीहा बकता है और शान्तिमान् नहीं होता पर घन वर्षा से तृप्त होकर शान्त होता है तैसे ही जब जीव महाचैतन्य घनता को प्राप्त होता है तब शान्तिमान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब चित्त की चैतन्यता फुरती है तब जगत्*भ्रम से नाना प्रकार के विकार देखता है और भ्रम से ही ऐसे देखता है कि मैं उपजा हूँ, अब बड़ा हुआ हूँ और अब मैं मरूँगा । पर वास्तव में जीव चेतन ब्रह्म से अनन्यस्वरूप है जैसे वायु और स्पन्द में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही ब्रह्म और चैतन्यता में कुछ भेद नहीं जैसे वायु सदा रहता पर जब स्पन्दरूप होता है तब स्पर्श करता भासता है तैसे ही चैतन्यता मिटती नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्म की चेतना हो तब जगत्*भ्रम मिट जाता है और केवल ब्रह्म सत्ता ही भासती है । जैसे रस्सी के अज्ञान से सर्पभ्रम होता है और रस्सी के यथार्थ जाने से सर्पभ्रम मिट जाता है तो रस्सी ही भासती है; तैसे ही ब्रह्म के अज्ञान से जगत्*भ्रम भासता है और जब चित्त से दृढ़ चैत्यता भासती है तब भ्रम पदार्थ का ज्ञान होता है और सभी जगत्*भ्रम भी मिट जाता है, केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासती है । हे रामजी! दृश्यरूपी व्याधिरोग लगा है और उस रोग का नाशकर्त्ता संवित्मात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तक चित्त बहिर्मुख होकर दृश्य को चेतता है तब तक शान्त नहीं होता और जब सर्ववासना को त्यागकर अपने स्वभाव में स्थित अन्तर्मुख होगा तब उसही काल में मुक्तिरूप शान्त होगा इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । जैसे रस्सी दूर के देखने से सर्प भासती है और जब निकट होकर देखे तब सर्पभ्रम मिट जाता है रस्सी ही भासती है; तैसे ही आत्मा का निवृत्तरूप जगत् है; जब बहिर्मुख होके देखता है तब जगत् ही भासता है और जब अन्तर्मुख होके देखता है तब जगत्*भ्रम मिटकर आत्मा ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसमें अभिलाषा हो उसको त्याग दे । ऐसे निश्चय से मुक्ति प्राप्त होती है । त्याग का यत्न कुछ नहीं । महात्मा पुरुष प्राणों को तृण की नाईं त्याग देते हैं और बड़े दुःख को सह लेते हैं । तुमको अभिलाषा त्यागने में क्या कठिनता है? हे रामजी! आत्मा के आगे अभिलाषा ही आवरण है । अभिलाषा के होते आत्मा नहीं भासता है । जैसे बादलों के आवरण से सूर्य नहीं भासता और जब बादलों का आवरण नष्ट होता है तब सूर्य भासता है; तैसे ही अभिलाषा के निवृत्त हुए आत्मा भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जो कुछ अभिलाषा उठे उसको त्यागो और निरभिलाषा होकर आत्मपद में स्थित हो । प्रकृत आचार देह और इन्द्रियों में ग्रहण करो और जो कुछ त्याग करना हो उसको त्याग करो, पर देह में ग्रहण और त्याग की बुद्धि न हो । हे रामजी! जो तुम सम्पूर्ण दृश्य की इच्छा त्यागोगे तो जैसे हाथ में बेलफल प्रत्यक्ष होता है और जैसे नेत्रोंके आगे प्रतिबिम्ब प्रत्यक्ष भासता है तैसे ही अभिलाषा के त्याग से आत्मपद तुमको प्रत्यक्ष भासेगा और सब जगत् भी आत्मरूप ही भासेगा । जैसे महाप्रलय में सब जगत् जल में भासता है और कुछ दृष्टि ही नहीं आता तैसे ही आत्मपद से भिन्न तुमको कुछ न भासेगा । आत्मबल को न जानने का ही नाम बन्धन है और आत्मपद का जानना ही मोक्ष कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्योपदेश............

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! मन क्योंकर उत्पन्न हुआ है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ब्रह्म अनन्तशक्ति है और उसमें अनेक प्रकार का किंचन होता है । जहाँ जहाँ जैसी जैसी शक्ति फुरती है तहाँ तहाँ ही रूप होकर भासता है । जब शुद्ध चिन्मात्र सत्ता चेतन में फुरती है कि ‘अहं अस्मि’ तब उस फुरने से जीव कहाता है । वही चित्तशक्तिसंकल्प का कारण भासती है । जब वह दृश्य की ओर फुरती है तब जगत् दृश्य होकर भासता है और नाना प्रकार के कार्य कारण हो भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने फिर पूछा कि हे मुनियों में श्रेष्ठ! जो इस प्रकार है तो देव किसका नाम है, कर्म क्या है और कारण किसको कहते हैं? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! फुरना अफुरना दोनों चिन्मात्रसत्ता के स्वभाव हैं । जैसे फुरना अफुरना दोनों वायु के स्वभाव हैं परन्तु जब फुरता है तब आकाश में स्पर्श होकर भासता है और जब चलने से रहित होता है तब शान्त हो जाता है; तैसे ही शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जब चेत्यता का लक्षण, ‘अहं अस्मि’ अर्थात् ‘मैं हूँ’ होता है तब उसका नाम ‘स्पन्द बुद्धीश्वर’ कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उससे जगत् दृश्य रूप हो भासता है । उस जगत् दृश्य से रहित होने को निस्पन्दन कहते हैं । चित्तके फुरने से नाना प्रकार जगत् हो भासता है और चित्त के अफुर हुए जगत्*भ्रम मिट जाता है और नित्य शान्त ब्रह्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है । हे रामजी! जीव कर्म और कारण ये सब चित्तस्पन्दन के नाम हैं और चित्तस्पन्दन में भिन्न अनुभव नहीं, अनुभव ही चित्तस्पन्दन हुए की नाईं भासता है । जीव कर्म और कारण का बीजरूप चित्तस्पन्द ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तस्पन्द से दृश्य होकर भासता है, फिर चिदाभास द्वारा देह में अहं प्रतीति होती है और उस देह में स्थित होकर चित्तसंवेदन दृश्य की ओर संसरता है । संसरना दो प्रकार का होता है- एक-एक बड़ा और दूसरा अल्प । कितनों को संसरनेमें अनेक जन्म व्यतीत होते हैं और कितनों को एक जन्म होता है । आदि हो जो फुरकर स्वरूप में स्थित हैं उनको प्रथम जन्म होता है और जो आदि उपजकर प्रमादी हुए हैं सो फुरकर दृश्य की और चले जाते हैं और उनके बहुतेरे जन्म होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त के फिरने से ऐसा अनुभव करते हैं । पुण्यक्रिया करके स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और पापक्रिया करके नरक में जाते हैं । इस प्रकार दृश्य भ्रम देखते हैं और अज्ञान से बन्धन में रहते हैं । जब ज्ञान की प्राप्ति होती तब मोक्ष का अनुभव करते हैं सो बड़ा संसरना है और जो एक ही जन्म पाकर आत्मा की ओर आते हैं वह अल्प संसरना है । हे रामजी! जैसे स्वर्ण ही भूषणरूप धारण करता है तैसे ही संवेदन ही काष्ठलोष्ट आदिक रूप होके भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस चित्त का संयोग से ही अज और अविनाशी पुरुष को नाना प्रकार के देह प्राप्त होते हैं और जानता है कि मैं अब उपजा, अब जीता हूँ फिर मर जाऊँगा । जैसे नौका में बैठे भ्रम से तट के वृक्ष भ्रमते दीखते हैं तैसे ही भ्रम से अपने में जन्मादि अवस्था भासती हैं । आत्मा के अज्ञान से जीव को ‘अहं’ आदि कल्पना फुरती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मथुरा के राजा लवण को स्वप्न मैं चाण्डाल का भ्रम हुआ था तैसे ही चित्त के फुरने से जीव जगत भ्रम देखते हैं । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् मन के भ्रम से भासता है । शिव जो परम तत्त्व है सो चिन्मात्र है; उसमें जब चैत्योन्मुखत्व होता है कि ‘मैं हूँ’ उसका ही नाम जीव है । जैसे सोमजल में द्रवता होती है, इससे उसमें चक्र फुरते हैं और तरंग होते हैं; तैसे ही ब्रह्मरूपी सोमजल में जीवरूपी चक्र फुरते हैं और चित्तरूपी तरंग उदय होते हैं और सृष्टिरूपी बुद्बुदे उपजकर लीन हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी! चेतन स्फूर्ति द्वारा जीव की नाईं भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र ही द्रवता से तरंगरूप हो भासता है; तैसे ही चित्त चैत्य के संयोग से जीव कहाता है । उस जीव में जब संकल्प का फुरना होता है तब मन कहाता है; जब संकल्प निश्चय रूप होता है तब बुद्धि होकर स्थित होता है और जब अहंभाव होता है तब अहं प्रतिकार कहाता है । उस अहंभाव को पाकर तन्मात्रा की कल्पना होती है और पृथ्वी, जल, वायु और आकाश ये सूक्ष्म भूत होते हैं-उनके पीछे जगत् होता है । असत्*रूपी चित्त के संसरने से ही जगत्*रूप हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नेत्र दूषण से आकाश में मुक्तमाला; भ्रममात्र गन्धर्वनगर और स्वप्नभ्रम से स्वप्नजगत् भास ते हैं तैसे ही चित्त के संसरने से जगत्*भ्रम भासता है । हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मा नित्य, तृप्त, शान्तरूप, सम और अपने आप ही में स्थित है । उसमें चित्तसंवेदन ने जगत् रचा है और उसको भ्रम से सत्य की नाईं देखता है । जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि को मनुष्य भ्रम से देखता है; तैसे ही यह जगत् फुरने से सत्य भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन के संसर ने का नाम जाग्रत् है; अहंकार का नाम स्वप्ना है; चित्त जो सजातीयरूप चेतनेवाला है उसका नाम सुषुप्ति है और चिन्मात्र का नाम तुरीयपद है । जब शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में अत्यन्त परिणाम हो तब उसका नाम तुर्यातीत पद है । उसमें स्थित हुआ फिर शोकवान् कदाचित् नहीं होता । उसी ब्रह्मसत्ता से सब उदय होते हैं और उस ही में सब लीन होते हैं और वास्तव में न कोई उपजा है और न कोई लीन होता है; चित्त के फुरने से ही सब भ्रम भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नेत्र दूषण से आकाश में मुक्तमाला भासती हैं तैसे ही चित्त के फुरने से यह जगत् भासता है । हे रामजी! जैसे वृक्ष के बढ़ने को आकाश ठौर देता है कि जितनी बीज की सत्ता हो उतना ही आकाश में बढ़ता जावे तैसे ही सबको आत्मा ठौर देता है । अकर्तारूप भी संवेदन से भासता है । हे रामजी! जैसे निर्मल किया हुआ लोहा आरसी की नाईं प्रतिबिम्ब ग्रहण करता है तैसे ही आत्मा में संवेदन से जगत् का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है; पर वास्तव में जगत् भी कुछ दूसरी वस्तु नहीं है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक ही बीज, पत्र, फूल फल और टास हो भासता है तैसे ही आत्मा संवेदन से नानारूप जगत् हो भासता है । जैसे पत्र और फूल वृक्ष से भिन्न नहीं होते तैसे ही अबोधरूप जगत् भी बोधरूप आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं । जो ज्ञानवान् है उसको अखण्ड सत्ता ही भासती है । जैसे समुद्र ही तरंग और बुद्बुदे होकर और बीज ही पत्र, फूल, फल और टास होकर भासते हैं; तैसे ही अज्ञानी को भिन्न-भिन्न नामरूपसत्ता भासती है। ‘मूर्ख’ जो देखता है तो उनके नामरूप सत् मानता है और ज्ञानवान् देखके एक रूप ही जानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानवान को एक ब्रह्मसत्ता ही अनन्त भासती है और जगत्*भ्रम और जगत् भ्रम उनको कोई नहीं भासता है । इतना सुन रामजी ने कहा; बड़ा आश्चर्य हे कि असत् रूपी जगत् सत् होकर बड़े विस्तार से स्पष्ट भासता है । यह जगत् ब्रह्म का आभास है; अनेक तन्मात्रा उसके जल और बूँदों की नाईं हैं और अविद्या करके फुरती हैं । ऐसा भी मैंने सुना है । हे मुनीश्वर!यह स्फूर्ति बहिर्मुख कैसे होती है और अन्तर्मुख कैसे होती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार का दृश्य का अत्यन्त अभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अन होते दृश्य के फुरने से अनुभव होता है । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र ब्रह्मसत्ता में फुरने से जो जीवत्व हुआ है वह जीवत्व असत् है और सत् की नाईं होता है । जीव ब्रह्म से अभिन्न है पर फुरने से भिन्न की नाईं स्थित होता है । उस जीव में जब संकल्प कलना होती है तब मनरूप होके स्थित होता है; स्मरण करके चित्त होता है; निश्चय करके बुद्धि होती है और अहंभाव करके अहंकार होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर काकताली की नाईं चिद्*अणु में तन्मात्रा फुर आती हैं । जब शब्द सुनने की इच्छा हुई तब श्रवण इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई; जब देखने की इच्छा हुई तब नेत्र इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई; गन्ध लेने की इच्छा से नासिका इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई; स्पर्श की इच्छा से त्वचा इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई और रस लेने की इच्छा से रसना इन्द्रिय प्रकट हुई । इस प्रकार पाँचों इन्द्रियाँ प्रकट हुई हैं और भावना से सत् ही असत् की नाईं भासने लगीं । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार आदि जीव हुए और उसकी भावना से अन्तवाहक शरीर हो आये हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चलते भासते हैं और अचलरूप हैं, इससे जो कुछ जगत् भासता है वह सब ब्रह्मस्वरूप है भिन्न कुछ नहीं । प्रमाता, प्रमाण और प्रमेय ब्रह्म है और संवेदन ब्रह्म से ही अनेकरूप नाना प्रकार के भासते हैं । जैसा जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा तैसा रूप होकर भासता है । जब दृश्य को चेतता है तब नाना प्रकार का दृश्य भासता है और जब अन्तर्मुख ब्रह्म चेतता है तब ब्रह्मरूप होकर भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! दृश्य कुछ उपजा नहीं, आत्मा सदा अपने आप में स्थित है । जब दृश्य असंभव हुआ तब बन्धन और मोक्ष किसको कहिये और विचार किसका कीजिये? सर्वकल्पना का अभाव है । यह जो तुम्हारा प्रश्न है उसका उत्तर सिद्धान्त काल में होगा यहाँ न बनेगा । जैसे कमल के फूलों की माला अपने काल में बनती है और बिना समय शोभा नहीं देती तैसे ही तुम्हारा प्रश्न सिद्धान्तकाल में शोभा पावेगा; समय बिना सार्थक शब्द भी निर्थक होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो कुछ पदार्थ हैं उनका फल भी समय पाके होता है; समय बिना नहीं होता इससे अब पूर्व प्रसंग सुनो । हे रामजी! ब्रह्म में चेत्योन्मुखत्व से आदि जीव ने आपको पिता, माता जाना । जैसे स्वप्न में आपको कोई देखे तैसे ही ब्रह्माजी ने आपको जाना । उन ब्रह्मा ने प्रथम ‘ॐ’ शब्द उच्चारण किया; उस शब्द तन्मात्रा से चारों वेद देखे और उसके अनन्तर मनोराज से सृष्टि रची ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब असत्*रूप सृष्टि भावना से सत्य होकर भासने लगी । जैसे स्वप्न में सर्प और गन्धर्वनगर भासते हैं तैसे ही असत्यरुप सृष्टि सत्य भासने लगी । हे रामजी! ब्रह्मसत्ता में जैसे ब्रह्मा आदिक उपजे हैं वैसे ही और जीव, कीट आदि भी उत्पन्न हुए । जगत् का कारण संवेदन है । संवेदन भ्रम से जीवों को जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनको भौतिक शरीर में जो अहं प्रतीति हुई है उससे अपने निश्चय के अनुसार शक्ति हुई । ब्रह्मा में ब्रह्माकी शक्ति का निश्चय हुआ और चींटी में चींटी की शक्ति का निश्चय हुआ । हे रामजी! जैसी जैसी वासना संवित् में होती है उसके अनुसार ही अनुभव होता है । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जो चैत्योन्मुखत्व हुआ उसी का नाम जीव हुआ । उसमें जो ज्ञानरूप सत्ता है सोई पुरुष है और जो फुरना है सोई कर्म है । जैसे फुरता है तैसे ही तैसे भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! आत्मसत्ता में जो अहं हुआ है उसी का नाम चित्त है उससे जो जगत् रचा है वह भी अविचारसिद्ध है; विचार करने से नष्ट हो जाता है । जैसे अविचार से अपनी परछाहीं में भूत पिशाच कल्पता है और उससे भय उत्पन्न होता है पर विचार करने से पिशाच और भय दोनों नष्ट हो जाते हैं; तैसे ही हे रामजी! आत्म विचार से चित्त और जगत् दोनों नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ब्रह्मसत्ता सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है; उसमें चित्त कल्पना कोई नहीं और प्रमाता, प्रमाण, प्रमेय भी ब्रह्म से भिन्न नहीं तो द्वैत की कल्पना कैसे हो? जैसे शशे के शृंग असत् हैं, तैसे आत्मा में द्वैत कल्पना असत्य है । हे रामजी! यह ब्रह्माण्ड भावनामात्र है । जिसको सत्य भासता है उसको बन्धन का कारण है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे घुरान अर्थात् कुशवारी अपना गृह अपने बन्धन का कारण बनाती है और उसमें फँस मरती है; तैसे ही जो जगत् को सत्य मानते हैं उनको अपना मानना ही बन्धन करता है और उससे जन्म मरण देखते हैं । जिसको जगत् का असत्य निश्चय हुआ है उसको बन्धन नहीं होता उसको उल्लास है । हे रामजी! अनुभवसत्ता सबका अपना आप है । उसमें जो जैसा निश्चय किया उसको अपने अनुभव के अनुसार पदार्थ भासते हैं । वास्तव में तो जगत् उपजा ही नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगत् का उपजना भी मित्या है; बढ़ना भी मिथ्या है;रस भी मिथ्या है और रस लेनेवाला भी मिथ्या है । शुद्धब्रह्म सर्वगत, नित्य और अद्वैत सदा अपने आप ,में स्थित है, परन्तु अज्ञान से भी शुद्ध भी अशुद्ध भासता है; सर्व जगत् भी परिच्छिन्न भासता है; ब्रह्म भी अब्रह्म भासता है; नित्य भी अनित्य भासता है और अद्वैत भी द्वैतसहित भासता है । हे रामजी! अज्ञान से ऐसा भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल और और तरंग में मूर्ख भेद मानते हैं परन्तु भेद नहीं; तैसे ही ब्रह्म और जगत् में भेद अज्ञानी देखते हैं । जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषण और रस्सी में सर्प मूर्ख देखते हैं; तैसे ही ब्रह्म में नानात्व मूर्ख देखते हैं; ज्ञानी को सब चिदाकाश हैं। हे रामजी! जब आत्मसत्ता में अनात्मरूप दृश्य की चैतन्य ता होती है तब कल्पना उत्पन्नहोती है और मनरूप होके स्थित होती है उसके अनन्तर अहंभाव होता है और फिर तन्मात्र की कल्पना होकर शब्द अर्थ की कल्पना होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार चित्*सत्ता में जैसी जैसी चैतन्यता फुरती है तैसा ही तैसा रूप भासने लगता है । सत् असत् पदार्थ वासना के वश फुर आते हैं । जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि फुर आती है सो अनुभवरूप ही होती है वैसे यह जगत् फुर आया है सो अनुभवरूप है । इससे सृष्टि में भी चिन्मात्र है और चिन्मात्र ही में सृष्टि है । सबको सत्तारूपी भीतर बाहर ऊर्ध्वः अधः चिन्मात्र ही है । प्रमाता, प्रमाण और प्रमेय सब पद चिन्मात्र ही में धारे हैं, नित्य उपशान्तरूप है, सम सत् जगत् की सत्ता उसही से होती है सो एक ही सम है और तुरिया अतीतपद नितही स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

विसूचिकाव्यवहार-वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! इस प्रसंग पर एक पुरातन इतिहास है और उसमें महा प्रश्नों का समूह है सो सुनो । काजल के पर्वत की नाईं कर्कटी नाम एक महाश्याम राक्षसी हिमालय पर्वत के शिखर पर हुई । विसूचिका भी उसका नाम था । अस्थिर बिजली की नाई उसके नेत्र और अग्नि की नाईं बड़ी जिह्वा चमत्कार करती थी और उसके बड़े नख और ऊँचा शरीर था जैसे बड़वाग्नि तृप्त नहीं होता तैसे ही वह भी भोजन से तृप्त न होती थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके मन में विचार उपजा कि जम्बूद्वीप के सम्पूर्ण जीवों को भोजन करूँ तो तृप्त होऊँ अन्यथा मेरी तृप्ति नहीं होती । आपदा उद्यम किये से दूर होती है, इससे मैं अखण्डचित्त होकर तप करूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसा विचारकर वह एकान्त हिमालय पर्वत की कन्दरा में एकटाँग से स्थित हुई और दोनों भुजाओं को उठाके नेत्र आकाश की ओर किये मानों मेघ को पकड़ती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरीर और प्राणोंको स्थित करके मूर्ति की नाईं हो गई शीत और उष्ण के क्षोभ से रहित हुई और पवन से शरीर जर्जरी भूत हुआ । जब इस प्रकार.सहस्त्र वर्ष दारुण तप किया तब ब्रह्माजी आये और राक्षसी ने उन्हे देख के मद से नमस्कार किया और मन में विचारा कि मेरे वर देने के निमित्त यह आये हैं तब ब्रह्माजी ने कहा, हे पुत्री! तूने बड़ा तप किया अब उठ खड़ी हो और जो कुछ चाहती है वह वर माँग ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्कटी बोली हे भगवन्! मैं लोहे की नाईं वज्रसूचिका होऊँ जिससे जीवों के हृदय में प्रवेश कर जाऊँ । हे रामजी! जब ऐसे उस मूर्ख राक्षसी ने वर माँगा तब ब्रह्माजी ने कहा ऐसे ही हो तेरा नाम भी प्रसिद्ध विसूचिका होगा । हे राक्षसी! जो दुराचारी जीव होंगे उनके हृदय में तू प्राणवायु के मार्ग से प्रवेश करेगी और जो गुणवान् तेरे निवृत्त ‘ॐ’ मन्त्र पढ़ेंगे और यह पढ़ेंगे कि हिमालय के शिखर में कर्कटी नाम राक्षसी विसूचिका है सो दूर हो और विसूचिका का दुःखी चन्द्रमा के मण्डल में चितवे कि अमृत के कुण्ड में बैठा है और राक्षसी हिमालय के शिखर को गईं तब तू उनको त्याग जाना ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें तू प्रवेश न कर सकेगी । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहके ब्रह्माजी आकाश को उड़े और इन्द्र और सिद्धों के मार्ग से गये और वही मन्त्र उनको भी सुनाया । जब उन्होंने उस मन्त्र को प्रसिद्ध किया तब कर्कटी का शरीर सूक्ष्म होने लगा । जैसे संकल्प का पहाड़ संकल्प के क्षीण हो जाता है तैसे ही क्रम से प्रथम जो उसका मेघवत् आकार था सो घटकर वृक्षवत् हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर वह पुरुषरूप हो गई; फिर हस्तमात्र; फिर प्रदेशमात्र और फिर लोहे की सुई की नाईं सूक्ष्म हो गईं । हे रामजी! ऐसे रूप को कर्कटी ने धारा जिसको देख मूर्ख अविचारी पुरुष तृण की नाईं शरीर को त्यागते हैं । जो पुरुष परस्पर की विचारते हैं सो पीछे से कष्ट नहीं पाते और जो पूर्वापर विचार से रहित हैं सो पीछे कष्ट पाते हैं । और अनर्थ करके औरों को कष्ट देते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे एक पदार्थ को केवल भला जानके उसके निमित्त यत्न करते हैं न धर्म की ओर देखते हैं और न सुख की ओर देखते हैं । इस प्रकार मूर्ख राक्षसी ने भोजन के निमित्त बड़े गम्भीर शरीर को त्याग कर तुच्छ शरीर को अंगीकार किया । उसका एक शरीर तो सूक्ष्म हुआ और दूसरा पुर्यष्टक हुआ । कहीं तो सूक्ष्म शरीर से, जिसको इन्द्रियाँ भी न ग्रहण कर सकें, प्रवेश करे और कहीं पुर्यष्टक से जा प्रवेश करे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं प्राणवायु के साथ प्रवेश करके दुःख दे और कहीं प्राणों को विपर्यय करे तब प्राणी कष्ट पावें और कहीं रक्त आदिक रसों का पानकर एक बूँद से उदर पूर्ण हो जावे परन्तु तृष्णा निवृत्त न हो । जब शरीर से बाहर निकले तब भी कष्ट पावे और वायु चले उससे गढ़े और कीचड़ में गिरे और चरणों के तले आवे । निदान कभी देशों में रहे और कभी घास और तृणों में रहे जो नीच पापी जीव हैं उनको कष्ट दे और जो गुणवान् हों उनको कष्ट न दे सके ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन्त्र पढ़ने से निवृत्त हो जावे । जो आप किसी छिद्र में भी गिरे तो जाने कि मैं बड़े कूप में गिरी । हे रामजी! मूर्ख ता से उसने इतने कष्ट पाये । इतना कह कर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सूर्य अस्त होकर सायं काल का समय हुआ तब सब सभा परस्पर नमस्कार करके स्नान को गई और विचारसंयुक्त रात्रि व्यतीत करके सूर्य की किरणों के निकलते ही फिर आ उपस्थित हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूचीशरीरलाभ............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार प्राणियों को मारते उसे कुछ वर्ष बीते तब उसके मन में विचार उत्पन्न हुआ कि बड़ा कष्ट है! बड़ा कष्ट!! यह विसूचिका शरीर मुझको कैसे प्राप्त हुआ है ॥।मैंने मूर्खता से यह वे ब्रह्माजी से माँगा था । मूर्खता बड़े दुःख को प्राप्त करती है । कैसा मेघ की नाई मेरा शरीर था कि सूर्यादिक को ढाँक लेती थी । हाय, मन्दराचल पर्वत की नाईं मेरा उदर और बड़वाग्नि की नाईं मेरी जीभ कहाँ गई?

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कोई अभागी पुरुष चिन्तामणि को त्याग दे और काँच अंगीकार करे तैसे ही मैंने बड़े शरीर को त्याग के तुच्छ शरीर को अंगीकार किया जो एक बूँद से ही तृप्त हो जाता है परन्तु तृष्णा पूरी नहीं होती । उस शरीर से मैं निर्भय विचरती थी, यह शरीर पृथ्वी के कण से भी दब जाता है । अब तो मैं बड़े कष्ट पाती हूँ यदि मैं मृतक हो जाऊँ तो छूटूँ; परन्तु माँगी हुई मृत्यु भी हाथ नहीं आती इससे मैं फिर शरीर के निमित्त तप करूँ । वह कौन पदार्थ है जो उद्यम करने से हाथ न आवे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसे विचारकर वह फिर हिमालय पर्वत के निर्जन स्थान वन में जा एक टाँग से खड़ी हुई और ऊर्ध्वमुख करके तप करने लगी । हे रामजी! जब पवन चले तो उसके मुख में फल, मांस और जल के कणके पड़े परन्तु वह न खाय बल्कि मुख मूँद ले । पवन यह दशा देख के आश्चर्य वान् हुआ कि मैंने सुमेरु आदि को भी चलायमान किया है परन्तु इसका निश्चय चलायमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान मेघ की वर्षा से वह कीचड़ में दब गई परन्तु ज्यों की त्यों रही और मेघ के बड़े शब्द से भी चलायमान न हुई । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब सहस्त्र वर्ष उसको तप करते बीते तब दृढ़ वैराग्य से उसका चित्त निर्मल हुआ और सब संकल्पों के त्याग से उसको परमपद की प्राप्ति हुई; बड़े ज्ञान का प्रकाश उदय हुआ और परब्रह्म का उसको साक्षात्कार हुआ उससे परमपावनरुप होकर चित्तसूची हुई अर्थात् चेतन में एकत्व भाव हुआ । जब उसके तप से सातों लोक तपायमान हुए तब इन्द्र ने नारदजी से प्रश्न किया कि ऐसा तप किसने किया है लोक जलने लगे हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

तब नारद जी ने कहा, हे इन्द्र कर्कटी नाम राक्षसी ने सात हजार वर्ष बड़ा कठिन तप किया । जिससे वह विसूचिका हुई । वह शरीर पा उसने बहुत कष्ट पाया और लोगों को भी कष्ट दिया । जैसे विराट् आत्मा और चित्त शक्ति सबमें प्रवेश कर जाती है तैसे ही वह भी सबकी देह में प्रवेश कर जाती थी । जो मन्त्र जाप न करें उनके भीतर प्रवेश करके रक्त माँस भोजन करे परन्तु तृप्त न हो मन में तृष्णा रहे और सूक्ष्म शरीर धूल में दब जावे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार उसने बहुत कष्ट पा के विचार किया कि उद्यम से सब कुछ प्राप्त होता है इससे पूर्व शरीर के निमित्त फिर एकान्त स्थान में जाकर तप करूँ । इतने में एक गीध पक्षी वहाँ आकर कुछ भोजन करने लगा कि उसके चोंच के मार्ग से विसूचिका भीतर चली गई । जब यह पक्षी कष्ट पाके उड़ा तो वह विसूचिका उसकी पुर्यष्टक से मिलके और उसको प्रेर के हिमालय पर्वत की ओर इस भाँति ले चली जैसे वायु मेघ को ले जाता है । उस गीध ने वहाँ पहुँचकर वमन करके विसूचिका को त्याग दिया और आप सुखी होकर उड़ गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब उसी शरीर से विसूचिका वहाँ तप करने लगी । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार इन्द्र ने सुनकर उसके देखने के निमित्त पवन चलाया । तब पवन आकाश छोड़के भूतल में उतरा और लोका लोक पर्वत, स्वर्ण की पृथ्वी, समुद्रों और द्वीपों को लाँघ के क्रम से हिमालय के वन में सूक्ष्म शरीर से आया और क्या देखा कि पवन चल रहा है और सूर्य तप रहे हैं परन्तु वह चलायमान नही होती और प्राणवायु का भी भोजन नहीं करती तब पवन ने भी आश्चर्यमान होके कहा । हे तपश्विनी! तू किसलिए तप करती है?

----------


## ravi chacha

पर विसूचिका तब भी न बोली । पवन ने फिर कहा, भगवती विसूचिका ने बड़ा तप किया है-अब इसको कोई कामना नहीं रही ऐसे पवन उड़ा और क्रम से इन्द्र के पास गया । इन्द्र विसूचिका के दर्शन के माहात्म्य से पवन को कण्ठ लगाय मिले और बड़ा आदर किया कि तू बड़े पुण्यवान् का दर्शन करके आया है । पवन ने भी सब वृत्तान्त कह सुनाया और कहा, हे राजन्! उसके तप के तेज से हिमालय की शीतलता दब गई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप ब्रह्माजी के पास चलिये, नहीं तो उसके तप से सब जगत् जलेगा । तब इन्द्र पवन और देवतागणों सहित ब्रह्माजी के पास आये और प्रणाम करके बैठे । ब्रह्माजी ने कहा, तुम्हारी जो अभिलाषा है वह मैंने जानी । इस प्रकार इन्द्र से कह कर ब्रह्माजी विसूचिका के पास जिसका नाम सूची था आये और उसको देखके आश्चर्यमान हुए कि तृण की नाईं विसूचिका ने सुमेरु से भी अधिक धैर्य धारण किया है जैसे मध्याह्न का सूर्य तेजवान् होता है तैसे ही इसका तप से तेज हुआ है और परब्रह्म में स्थिति हुई है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब इसका जगत्*भ्रम शान्त हो गया है इस से वन्दना करने योग्य है । हे रामजी! फिर आकाश में स्थित होकर ब्रह्माजी ने कहा, हे पुत्री! तू अब वर ले, तब विसूचिका विचारकर कहने लगी कि जो कुछ जानने योग्य था सो मैंणे जाना और शान्तरूप हुई हूँ, सम्पूर्ण संशय मेरे नष्ट हुए अब वर से मुझे क्या प्रयोजन है? यह जगत् अपने संकल्प से उपजा है । जैसे बालक को अपनी परछाहीं में बैताल बुद्धि होती है और उससे भय पाता है तैसे ही मैं स्वरूप के प्रमाद से भटकती फिरी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब इष्ट अनिष्ट जगत् की मुझको कुछ इच्छा नहीं । अब मैं निर्विकार शान्ति में स्थित हूँ । हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर जब सूची तूष्णीम हो रही तब वीतराग और प्रसन्नबुद्धि ब्रह्माजी उसके भाव को देखके कहने लगे, हे कर्कटी! तू कुछ वर ले, क्योंकि कुछ काल तूझे भूतल में विचरना है । भोगों को भोग के तू विदेहमुक्त होगी । अब तू जीवन्मुक्त होकर विचरेगी । नीति के निश्चय को कोई नहीं लाँघ सकता । जब तू तप करने लगी थी तब पूर्व देह के पाने का संकल्प किया था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा वह संकल्प अब सफल हुआ है । जैसे बीज में वृक्ष का सद्भाव होता है सो काल पाकर होता है तैसे ही तेरे में पूर्व शरीर का जो संकल्प था सो अब प्राप्त होवेगा अर्थात् वैसा ही शरीर पाके तू हिमालय के वन में विचरेगी । हे पुत्री! तुझे तो अनिच्छित योग हुआ है । जैसे कोई छाया के निमित्त आम के वृक्ष के निकट आन बैठे और उसे छाया और फल दोनों प्राप्त हों तैसे ही तूने शरीर की वृद्धि के लिये यत्न किया था वह तुझे तृप्ति करनेवाला हुआ है और ब्रह्मतत्त्व भी प्राप्त हुआ । हे पुत्री! राक्षसी शरीर में जीवन्मुक्त होके तू विचरेगी और दूसरा जन्म तुझको न होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस जन्म में तू परम शान्त रहेगी और शरत्*काल के आकाश की नाईं निर्मल होगी । जब तेरी वृत्ति बहिर्मुख फुरेगी तब सब जगत् तुझको आत्मरूप भासेगा; व्यवहार में समाधि रहेगी और समाधि में भी समाधि रहेगी । पापी जीवों को तू भोजन करेगी; न्यायवान्धव तेरा नाम होगा और विवेक पालक तेरी देह होगी । इससे पूर्व के शरीर को अंगीकार कर । इतना कह फिर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! ऐसे कहकर जब ब्रह्माजी अन्तर्धान हो गये तब सूची ने कहा ऐसे ही हमको दोनों तुल्य है । तब जैसे बीज से वृक्ष होता है तैसे ही क्रम से शरीर बढ़ गया । प्रथम प्रदेशमात्र हुआ, फिर हस्तमात्र हुआ, फिर वक्षमात्र हुआ और फिर योजनमात्र हो गया । जैसे संकल्प का वृक्ष एक क्षण में बढ़ जाता है तैसे उसका शरीर बढ़ गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसीविचार..........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसे वर्षाकाल का बादल सूक्ष्म से स्थूल हो जाता है तैसे सूची सूक्ष्म शरीर से फिर कर्कटी राक्षसी हो गई । जैसे सर्प काञ्चली त्याग के फिर ग्रहण नहीं करता तैसे ही राक्षसी ने आत्मतत्त्व के कारण शरीर ग्रहण किया । छः महीने तक पहाड़ के शिखर की नाईं खड़ी रही और फिर पद्मासन बाँध संवित् सत्ता और निर्विकल्प पद में स्थित हुई । जब प्रारब्ध के वेग से जागा तब वृत्ति बहिर्मुख हुई और क्षुधा लगी; क्योंकि शरीर का स्वभाव शरीर पर्यन्त रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब विचारने लगी कि जो विवेकी हैं उनका मैं भोजन न करूँगी; उनके भोजन से मेरा मरना श्रेष्ठ है पर जो न्याय से भोजन करने योग्य है उसको खाऊँगी और शरीर भी नष्ट हो तो भी न्याय बिना भोजन न करूँगी । देहादिक सब संकल्पमात्र हैं; मुझे न मरने की इच्छा और न जीने की । हे रामजी । जब ऐसे विचारकर सूची तूष्णीम् हो बैठी और राक्षसी स्वभाव का त्याग किया तब सूर्य भगवान् ने आकाशवाणी से कहा; हे कर्कटी! तू जाके मूढ़ जीवों का भोजन कर । जब तू उनका भोजन करेगी तब उनका कल्याण होगा । मूढ़ों का उद्धार करना भी सन्तों का स्वभाव है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो विवेकी पुरुष हैं उनको न खाना और जो तेरे उपदेश से ज्ञान पावें उनको भी न मारना, जो उपदेश से भी बोधात्मा न हों उनका भोजन करना-यह न्याय है! तब राक्षसी ने कहा हे भगवन्! तुमने अनुग्रह करके जो कहा है वही मुझसे ब्रह्माजी ने भी कहा था । ऐसे कहकर सूची हिमालय के शिखर से उतरी और जहाँ किरात देश था और बहुत मृग और पशु रहते थे उनमें विचरने लगी । रात्रि में श्याम राक्षसी और श्याम ही तमाल वृक्ष भी महाअन्धकार भासते थे-मानो कज्जल का मेघ स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसी श्यामता में किराती देश के राजा मन्त्री और वीरों सहित यात्रा को निकले तो उनको आते देख राक्षसी ने विचारा कि मुझे भोजन मिला । यह मूढ़ अज्ञानी है और इनको देहाभिमान है; इन मूर्खों के जीने से न यह लोक न परलोक कुछ अर्थ सिद्ध नहीं होता । ऐसे जीवों का जीना दुःख के निमित्त है इसलिये इनको यत्न करके भी मारना योग्य है और इनका पालना अनर्थ के निमित्त है, क्योंकि यह पाप को उदय करते हैं ।ब्रह्मा की अपनी नीति है कि पापी मारने योग्य हैं और गुणवान् मारने योग्य नहीं । कदाचित् ये गुणवान् हों तो मैं इन्हें न मारूँगी । गुणवान् भी दो प्रकार के होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो अमानी, अदम्भी, अहिंसक, शान्तिमान और पुण्यकर्म करनेवाले हैं वे भी गुणवान् हैं पर महागुणवान् तो ब्रह्मवेत्ता हैं जिनके जीने से बहुतों के कार्य सिद्ध होते हैं, इसलिये जो मेरा शरीर भोजन बिना नष्ट भी हो जावे तो भी मैं गुणवान् को न मारूँगी । जो उदार पुरुष है वह पृथ्वी का चन्द्रमा है; उसकी संवित से स्वर्ग और मोक्ष होता है । जैसे संजीवनी बूटी से मृतक भी जीता है तैसे ही सन्तों के संग से अमृत होता है । इससे मैं प्रश्न करके इनकी परीक्षा लूँ; कदाचित् यह भी गुणवान् हों । यह कमलनयन ज्ञानवान् भासते हैं; यदि यथार्थ ज्ञानवान् पुरुष हैं तो पूजने योग्य हैं और जो मूर्ख हैं तो दण्ड देने योग्य हैं और मैं उनको अवश्य भोजन करूँगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसीविचार............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! तब वह राक्षसी उनको देखके मेघ की नाई गरजने लगी और कहा; अरे आकाश के चन्द्रमा और सूर्य! तुम कौन हो? बुद्धिमान् हो अथवा दुर्बुद्धि हो? कहाँ से आये हो और तुम्हारा क्या आचार है? तुम तो मुझको ग्रास की नाईं आन प्राप्त हुए हो इससे अब मैं तुमको भोजन करूँगी । राजा बोले; अरी! इस भौतिक तुच्छ शरीर को पाकर तू कहाँ रहती है? हमको देखके जो तू गरजती है सो तेरा शब्द हमको भ्रमरी के शब्दवान् भासता है; हमको कुछ भय नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! यह तेरा शरीर मायामात्र है इसलिये इस तुच्छ स्वभाव को त्यागके जो कुछ तेरा अर्थ है वह कह हम पूर्ण कर देंगे । तब राक्षसी ने उनके डराने को ग्रीवा और भुजा को ऊँचे करके प्रलयकाल के मेघों की नाईं फिर शब्द किया कि जिसके नाद से पहाड़ भी चूर्ण हो जावें । निदान सब दिशाएँ शब्द से भर गईं और वह बिजली की नाईं नेत्रों को चमकाने लगी । उसकी मूर्ति देख राक्षस और पिशाच भी शंकायमान हों पर ऐसे भयानक स्वरूप को देख के भी उन दोनों ने धीरज रक्खा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन्त्री ने कहा, अरी राक्षसी! ऐसे शब्द तू व्यर्थ करती है । इससे तो तेरा कुछ प्रयोजन न सिद्ध होगा इसलिये इस आरम्भ को त्यागके अपना अर्थ कह । बुद्धिमान पुरुष उस अर्थ को ग्रहण करते हैं । जो अपना विषयभूत होता है और जो अपना विषयभूत नहीं होता उसके निमत्त वे यत्न नहीं करते । हम तेरे विषयभूत नहीं तुझ ऐसे तो हजारों हमने मार डाले हैं । हे राक्षसी! हमारे धैर्यरूपी पवन से तुझ जैसी अनन्त मक्खियाँ तृणवत् उड़ती फिरती हैं इससे अपने नीच स्वभाव को त्याग स्वस्थचित्त होके जो कुछ तेरा प्रयोजन हो सो कह ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धिमान् स्वस्थचित्त होके व्यवहार करते हैं; स्वस्थ हुए बिना व्यवहार भी सिद्ध नहीं होता; यह आदि नीति है । हमारे पास से स्वप्न में भी कोई अर्थी व्यर्थ नही गया । हम सबका अर्थ पूर्ण करते हैं इसलिये तू भी हमसे अपना प्रयोजन कह दे । तब राक्षसी समझी कि यह कोई बड़े उदार आत्मा और उज्ज्वल आचारवान् हैं और जीवों के समान नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह बड़े प्रकाशवान् और धैर्यवान् जान पड़ते हैं, उदारात्मा के से इनके वचन ज्ञानवानों से मिलते हैं अब मैंने इनको जाना है और इन्होंने मुझको जाना है इससे मुझसे इसका नाश भी न होगा । अविनाशी पुरुष ब्रह्मसत्ता में स्थित हैं इससे ज्ञानवान् हैं । ऐसा निश्चय ज्ञान बिना किसी को नहीं होता परन्तु कदाचित् अज्ञानी हो तो फिर सन्देह को अंगीकार करके पूछती हूँ । जो संदेहवान् होकर बोधवान् से नहीं पूछते वे भी नीच बुद्धि हैं । हे रामजी! ऐसे मन में विचार फिर उसने पूछा, तुम कौन हो और तुम्हारा आचार क्या है? निष्पाप महापुरुषों को देख के मित्रभाव उपज आता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन्त्री बोला, किरातदेश का यह राजा है और मैं इनका मन्त्री हूँ । रात्रि में तुमसे दुष्टों के मारने के निमित्त उठे हैं । रात्रि दिन में हमारा यही आचार है कि जो जीव धर्म की मर्यादा त्यागनेवाले हैं उनका हम नाश करते हैं । जैसे अग्नि ईंधन का नाश करता है । राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन् यह तेरा दुष्ट मन्त्री है । जिस राजा का मन्त्री भला नहीं होता वह राजा भी भला नहीं होता और जिस राजा का मन्त्री भला होता है उसकी प्रजा भी शान्तिमान् होती है । भला मन्त्री वह कहाता है जो राजा को न्याय और विवेक में लगावे । जो राजा विवेकी होता है वह शान्तात्मा होता है और जो राजा शान्तिमान् हुआ तब प्रजा भी शान्तिमान् होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब गुणों से जो उत्तम गुण है वह आत्मज्ञान है । जो आत्मा को जानता है वही राजा और जिसमें प्रभुता और समदृष्टि हो वही मन्त्री है, जो प्रभुता और समदृष्टि से रहित है वह न राजा है न मन्त्री है । हे राजन्! जो तुम आत्मज्ञानवान् पुरुष हो तो तुम कल्याणरूप हो । जो ज्ञान से रहित होता है उसको मैं भोजन करती हूँ । तुम्हारे छूटने का उपाय यही है कि जो मैं प्रश्नों का समूह पूछती हूँ उसका उत्तर दो । जो तुमने प्रश्नों का उत्तर दिया तो मेरे पूजने योग्य हो और जो मेरा अर्थ होगा सो कहूँगी तुम पूर्ण करना और जो तुमने प्रश्नों का उत्तर न दिया तो तुम्हारा भोजन करूँगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसीप्रश्न वर्णन........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार राक्षसी ने कहा तब राजा बोला, तू प्रश्न कर, हम तुझको उत्तर देंगे । राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन्! वह एक कौन अणु है जिससे अनेक प्रकार हुए हैं और एक के अनेक नाम हैं और वह कौन अणु है जिसमें अनेक ब्रह्माण्ड होते हैं और लीन हो जाते हैं? जैसे समुद्र में अनेक बुद्बुदे उपजकर लीन होते हैं । वह कौन आकाश है जो पोल से रहित है और कौन अणु है जो न किञ्चित है न अकिञ्चित है? वह कौन अणु है जिसमें तेरा और मेरा अहं फुरता है और वह कौन है जो अहं त्वं एक में जानता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन है जो चला जाता है और कदाचित् नहीं चलता और वह कौन है जो चला जाता है और कदाचित् नहीं चलता और वह कौन है जो तिष्ठित भी है और अतिष्ठित भी है? वह कौन है जो पाषाणवत् है और वह कौन है जिसने आकाश में चित्र किये हैं? वह कौन अग्नि है जो दाहक शक्ति से रहित है और अग्निरूप है और वह अग्नि कौन है जिससे अग्नि उपजी है? वह कौन अणु है जो सूर्य, अग्नि, चन्द्रमा और तारों के प्रकाश रहित और अवि नाशी है और वह कौन अणु है जो सूर्य, अग्नि, चन्द्रमा और तारों के प्रकाश से रहित और अविनाशी है और वह कौन है जो नेत्रों से देखा नहीं जाता और सब प्रकाशों को उत्पन्न करता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन ज्योति है जो फूल, फल और बेल को प्रकाशती है और जन्मान्ध को भी प्रकाशती है? वह कौन अणु है जो आकाशादिक भूतों को उपजाता है और वह कौन अणु है जो स्वाभाविक प्रकाशमान है? वह भण्डार कौन है जिससे ब्रह्माण्डरूपी रत्न उपजते हैं? वह कौन अणु है जिसमें प्रकाश और तम इकट्ठे रहते हैं और वह कौन अणु है जिससे सत् और असत् इकट्ठे रहते हैं? वह कौन अणु है जो दूर है परन्तु दूर नहीं और वह कौन अणु है जिस में सुमेरु आदिक पर्वत भी समाय रहे हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन अणु है जिसमें निमेष में कल्प और कल्प में निमेष है और वह कौन है जो प्रत्यक्ष और असद्रूप है? वह कौन है जो सत् और अप्रत्यक्षरूप है? वह कौन चेतन है जो अचेतन है और वह कौन वायु है जो अवायु रूप है? वह कौन है जो अशब्दरूप है और वह कौन है जो सर्व और निष्किञ्चित् है? वह कौन अणु है जिसमें अहं नहीं है? वह कौन है जिसको अनेक जन्मों के यत्न से पाता है और पाके कहता है कि कुछ नहीं पाया और सब कुछ पाया? वह कौन अणु है जिसमें सुमेरु आदिक तीनों भुवन तृणसमान हैं और वह कौन अणु है जो अनेक योजनों को पूर्ण करता है? वह कौन अणु है जिसके देखने से जगत् फुर आता है और वह कौन अणु है जो अणुता को त्यागे बिना सुमेरु आदिक स्थूल आकार को प्राप्त होता है?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन अणु है जिसमें सब अनुभव स्थित है और वह कौन अणु है जो अत्यन्त निस्सवाद है और आप ही सब स्वाद होता है? वह कौन अणु है जिसको अपने ढाँपने की सामर्थ्य नहीं और सबको ढाँपरहा है और वह कौन अणु है जिससे सब जीते हैं? वह कौन अणु है जिसका अवयव कोई नहीं और सब अवयव को धारण कर रहा है? वह कौन निमेष है जिसमें बहुतेरे कल्प स्थित हैं? वह कौन अणु है जिसमें अनन्त जगत् स्थित है जैसे बीज में वृक्ष होता है वह कौन अणु है जिसमें बीज से आदि फल पर्यन्त अन उदय हुए भी भासते हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन है जो प्रयोजन और कर्तृत्व से रहित है और प्रयोजनवान् और कर्तृत्ववान् की नाई स्थित है? वह कौन दृष्टा है जो दृश्य से मिलकर दृश्य होता है और वह कौन है जो दृश्य के नष्ट हुए भी आपको अखण्ड देखता है? वह कौन है जिसके जाने से दृष्टा दर्शन-दृश्य तीनों लय हो जाते हैं; जैसे सोने के जाने से भूषणभाव लीन हो जाते हैं और वह कौन है जिससे भिन्न कुछ नहीं जैसे जल भिन्न तरंगों का अभाव है? वह एक ही कौन है जो देशकाल, वस्तु के परिच्छेद से रहित सत् असत् की नाई स्थित है और वह कौन अद्वैत है जिससे द्वैत भी भिन्न नहीं-जैसे समुद्र से तरंग भिन्न नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कौन है जिसके देखे सत्ता असत्ता सब लीन होती है और वह कौन है जिसमें भ्रमरूपी अनन्त जगत् स्थित है-जैसे बीज में वृक्ष होता है? वह कौन है जो सबके भीतर है-जैसे वृक्ष में बीज होते हैं और वह कौन है जो सत्ता असत्तारूपी आप ही हुआ है-जैसे बीज वृक्षरूप है और वृक्ष बीजरूप है? वह अणु कौन है जिसमें ताँत भी सुमेरु की नाई स्थूल है और जिसके भीतर कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड हैं? हे राजन्! उस अणु को देखा हो तो कहो । यही मुझको संशय है इसको तुम अपने मुख से दूर करो । जिससे संशय निवृत्त न हो उसको पण्डित न कहना चाहिए । जो ज्ञानवान् हैं उनको इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर कहना सुगम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन संशयों को वह शीघ्र ही निवृत्त कर देते हैं । जो अज्ञानी हैं उनको उत्तर देना कठिन है । हे राजन्! जो तुमने मेरे प्रश्नों का उत्तर दिया तो तुम मेरे पूजने योग्य हो और जो मूर्खता से प्रश्नों का उत्तर न दोगे और प्रश्नों के विपर्यय जानोगे तो तुम दोनों को भोजन कर जाऊँगी । और फिर तुम्हारी सब प्रजा को ग्रास कर लूँगी, क्योंकि मूर्ख पापियों का मारना श्रेष्ठ है कि आगे को पाप करने से छूटेंगे । इतना कहकर वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार राक्षसी कहकर और शुद्ध आशय को लेकर तूष्णीम् हुई और जैसे शरत्काल में मेघ-मण्डल निर्मल होता है तैसे निर्मल हुई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसीप्रश्नभेद..  ...............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अर्धरात्रि के समय महाशून्य वन में जब राक्षसी ने ये महा प्रश्न किये तब महामन्त्री ने उससे कहा, हे राक्षसी! ये जो तुमने संशय प्रश्न किये हैं उनका मैं क्रम से उत्तर देता हूँ । जैसे उन्मत्त हाथी को केसरी सिंह नष्ट करता है तैसे मैं तेरे संशयों को निवृत्त करता हूँ । तूने सब प्रश्न परमात्मा ही कर विषय किये हैं इससे तेरे सब प्रश्नों का एक ही प्रश्न है, परन्तु तूने अनेक प्रकार से किये हैं सो ब्रह्मवेत्ता के योग्य हैं । हे राक्षसी! जो अनामाख्य है अर्थात् सर्व इन्द्रियों का विषय नहीं और अगम है और मन की चिन्तना से रहित है ऐसी सत्ता चिन्मात्र है और उसका आकार भी सूक्ष्म है इस कारण सूक्ष्म कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूक्ष्मता से ही उसकी अणु संज्ञा है । उस अणु में सत् असत् की नाईं जगत् स्थित है और उसही चिद् अणु में जब कुछ संवेदन फुरता है वही संवेदन सत्य असत्य जगत् की नाईं भासता है इससे उसे चित्त कहते हैं । सृष्टि से पूर्व उसमें कुछ न था इससे निष्किञ्चन कहाता है । और इन्द्रियों का विषय नहीं इससे न किञ्चित है । उसी चिद्*अणु में सब का आत्मा है इससे वह अनन्त भोक्ता पुरुष किञ्चन है और उससे कुछ भिन्न नहीं, इससे किञ्चन नहीं वही चिद्*अणु सबका आत्मा है और एक ही आभास से अनेकरूप भासता है-जैसे सुवर्ण से नाना प्रकार के भूषण भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही चिद्*अणु परमाकाशरूप है जो आकाश से भी सूक्ष्म और मन वाणी से अतीत है । सर्वात्मा है; शून्य कैसे हो?सत् को जो शून्य कहते हैं वह उन्मत्त हैं , क्योंकि असत् भी सत् विना सिद्ध नहीं होता । जिसके आश्रय असत् भी सिद्ध होता है सो सत् है । वह चिद्*अणु पञ्चकोंशों में नहीं छिपता । जैसे कपूर की गन्ध नहीं छिपती तैसे ही पञ्चकोश में आत्मा नहीं छिपती । अनुभवरूप है । वही चिन्मात्र सर्वरूप से किञ्चित है और अचेतन चिन्मात्र है, इससे अकिञ्चित् इन्द्रियों से रहित और निर्मल है । उस ही चिद्*अणु में पूरने से अनेक जगत् स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र में फुरने से तरंग उपजते हैं और फिर लीन होते हैं तैसे ही चिद्*अणु में फुरने से अनेक जगत् उपज के लीन होते हैं वह मन और इन्द्रियों से अतीत है इससे शून्य कहाता है और अपने आपही प्रकाशता है इससे अशून्य है । हे राक्षसी मेरा और तेरा अहं एक ही आत्मा है । अहं की अपेक्षा से त्वं है और त्वं की अपेक्षा से मैं परिच्छिन्न हूँ, परन्तु दोनों का उत्थान एक आत्मतत्त्व से ही है । उसही चिद्*अणु के बोध से ब्रह्मरूप होता है और उसही बोध में अहं त्वं सब लीन होते हैं, अथवा सर्व आपही होता है । त्रिपुटिरूप भी वही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही चिद्*अणु अनेक योजनों पर्यन्त जाता है कदाचित् चलायमान नहीं होता, क्योंकि संवित् अनन्तरूप है । योजनों के समूह उसके भीतर हैं वास्तव में न कोई आता है और न जाता है, अपने आकाशकोश में सब देश काल स्थित है । जिसमें सब कुछ हो उसकी प्राप्ति वास्तव में क्या हो? यह जितना जगत् है वह तो आत्मा में ही है फिर आत्मा कहाँ जावे? जैसे माता की गोद में पुत्र हो तो फिर वह उस निमित्त कहाँ जावे तैसे ही आत्मा में यह जगत स्थित है फिर आत्मा कहाँ जाय; देह की अपेक्षा से चलता है भासता है वह कदाचित् चला नहीं । जैसे आकाश में घटादिक स्थित हैं तैसे ही चिद्*अणु में देशकाल स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे घट एकदेश से देशान्तर को जावे तो घट जाता है आकाश नहीं जाता, पर घट की अपेक्षा से आकाश जाता भासता है । वास्तव में घटाकाश कहीं नहीं गया, क्योंकि आकाश में सब देश स्थित हैं यह कहाँ जावे; तैसे ही आत्मा भी जाता है और नहीं जाता । उसही चिन्मात्र परमात्मा में संवेदन आकार रचे हैं और आदि अन्त से रहित विचित्र रूपी जगत् रचा है । वही चिद्*अणु अग्नि की नाईं प्रकाशरूप है और जलाने से रहित है । ज्ञान अग्नि से प्रकाशमान है; अग्नि भी उससे उपजी है और सर्वगता वही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

द्रव्यों को पचाता भी वही है; प्रलय में सब भूत उसमें ही लीन होते हैं और पुष्कल मेघ इकट्ठा हों तो भी उसको आवरण नहीं कर सकते । वह सदा प्रकाश और ज्ञानरूप है; आकाश से भी निर्मल है और अग्नि भी उससे उत्पन्न होती है । सबको सत्ता देनेवाला वही है और सूर्यादिक भी उसके प्रकाश से प्रकाशते हैं वह अनुभवरूप है और नेत्रों बिना भासता है । ऐसा हृदयरूपी मन्दिर का दीपक आत्मा अनन्त और परम प्रकाशरूप है और मन और इन्द्रियों का विषय नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह लता फूल, फल आदिक सबको आत्मतत्व से प्रकाशता है सबका अनुभवकर्त्ता वही है और काल, आकाश; क्रिया आदिक पदार्थों को सत्ता देनेवाला भी वही चिद्*अणु है । सबका स्वामी कर्त्ता वही है; सबका पिता भोक्ता भी वही है; और सदा अकर्त्ता अभोक्तारूप है । जैसे स्वप्न में कर्त्ता भोक्ता भासता है पर अकर्त्ता अभोक्ता है; उससे भिन्न नहीं; इस कारण किञ्चनरूप है और जगत् को धारण करनेवाला है । स्वरूप से मातृ, मान, मेय जिससे प्रकासते हैं और कुछ उपजा नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिदात्मा का किञ्चन है; किञ्चन से जगत् की नाईं भासता है । तूने जो पूछा था कि ‘दूर और निकट कौन है’ सो अलखभाव से दूर भी वही है और चिद्रपभाव से निकट भी वही है अथवा ज्ञान से निकट है और अज्ञान से दूर से दूर है । अज्ञान से तपरूप है और ज्ञान से प्रकाशरूप भी वही है और उसही चिद्*अणु में संवेदन से सुमेरु आदिक स्थित हैं । हे राक्षसी! जो कुछ जगत् भासता है वह सब संवेदनरूप है । सुमेरु आदिक पदार्थ कुछ उपजे नहीं, चिद्सत्ता ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है;उसमें जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा आकार हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ निमेष का संवेदन फुरता है वहाँ निमेष कहाता है और जहाँ कल्प का संवेदन फुरता है वहाँ उसे कल्प कहते हैं । कल्प, क्रिया आदिक जगत् विलास सब निमेष में फुर आये हैं । जैसे मन के फुरने से बहुत योजनों पर्यन्त पुरुष देख आता है और जैसे छोटे शीशे में बड़े विस्तार नगर का प्रतिबिम्ब समा जाता है तैसे ही एक निमेष के फुरने में सब जगत् फुर आता है । एक निमेष में कल्प, समुद्र, पुर इत्यादिक अनन्त योजनों का विस्तार चिद्*अणु में स्थित है और एक दो के भ्रम से रहित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! इस जगत् का स्वरूप कुछ नहीं, संवेदन से भासता है; जैसा-जैसा संवेदन से भासता है; जैसा-जैसा संवेदन में दृढ़ प्रतीत होता है तैसा ही तैसा अनुभव होता है । देख, क्षण के स्वप्न में सत् असत् जगत् फुर आता है और बहुत काल का अनुभव होता है । जो दुःखी होते हैं उनको थोड़े काल में बहुत काल भासता और सुखी जनों को बहुत काल में थोड़ा काल भासता है । जैसे हरिश्चन्द्र को एक रात्रि में द्वादश वर्ष का अनुभव हुता था । इससे जितना जितना संवेदन दृढ़ होता है उतने देश काल हो भासते हैं और सत् भी असत् की नाईं भासता है जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषणबुद्धि होती है तो भूषण भासते हैं और समुद्र में तरंगों की दृढ़ता से तरंग भिन्न भासते हैं; तैसे ही निमेष में कल्प भासते हैं पर वास्तव में न निमेष है; न कल्प है; न दूर है न निकट है; चिद्*अणु आत्मा का सब आभास है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! प्रकाश और तम; दूर और निकट सब चेतन सम्पुट में रत्नों की नाईं है और वास्तव में अनन्यरूप है; भेदाभेद कुछ नहीं । हे राक्षसी!जब तक दृश्य का सद्भाव दृढ़ होता है तब तक दृष्टा नहीं भासता -जैसे जब तक भूषण बुद्धि होती है तब तक स्वर्ण नहीं भासता और जब स्वर्ण जाना गया तब भूषणबुद्धि नहीं रहती स्वर्ण ही भासता है; तैसे ही जब तक दृश्य का स्पन्दभाव होता है तब तक दृष्टा नहीं भासता और जब आत्मज्ञान होता है तब केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता ही निर्मल हो सद्रूप से सर्वत्र भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुर्लक्षता अर्थात् मन और इन्द्रियों के अविषय से असत्*रूप कहते हैं; चैत्यता से उसको चेतन कहते हैं और चैत्य के अभाव से अचेतनरूप कहते हैं अर्थात् चैत्य के अभाव से अचैत्य चिन्मात्र कहते हैं । चैतन चमत्कार से जगत् की नाईं है । हे राक्षसी! और जगत् उससे कोई नहीं- जैसे वायु का गोला वृक्षाकार हो भासता है और सघनधूप से मृगतृष्णा की नदी भासती है तैसे ही एक अद्वैत चैतन घन चैतन्यता से जगत् की नाईं हो भासता है। जैसे सघन शून्यता से आकाश में नीलता भासती है तैसे ही दृढ़ सघन चैतनता से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य की सूक्ष्म किरणों का किंचन मृगतृष्णा का जल होता है; उस नदी का प्रमाण कुछ नहीं तैसे ही इस जगत् की आस्था भासती है पर सब आकाशरूप है । जैसे भ्रम से धूलि के कण में स्वर्ण की नाईं चमत्कार होता है तैसे ही जगत्*कल्पना चित्त के फुरने से भासती है । जैसे स्वप्नपुर और गन्धर्वनगर आकार सहित भासते हैं सो न सत् हैं न असत् हैं तैसे ही यह जगत् दीर्घ स्वप्न है; तो न सत है और न असत् है । हे राक्षसी! जब आत्मा में अभ्यास हो तब यह कुण्डादिक ऐसे ही रहें और आकाशरूप हो भासें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुण्दादिक भी आकाशरूप हैं; आकाश और कुण्डादिकों में भेद कुछ नहीं मूढ़ता से भेद भासता है । ज्ञानी को सब चिदाकाशरूप भासता है । हे राक्षसी! ब्रह्मा से तृणपर्यन्त के संवेदन में जैसी कल्पना दृढ़ हो रही है तैसे ही भासती है और वास्तव में वही चिदाकाश प्रकाश ता है । घन चेतनता से वही चिदाकाश आकारों की नाईं प्रकाशता है और उसी का यह प्रकाश है । जैसे बीज और वृक्ष अनन्यरूप हैं तैसे ही असंख्यरूप जगत् जो ब्रह्मसत्ता में स्थित है वह अनन्यरूप है । जैसे बीज में वृक्ष का भाव स्थित है सो आकाशरूप है तैसे ही ब्रह्म में जगत् स्थित है सो अक्षोभरूप है-अन्यभाव को नहीं प्राप्त हुए । ब्रह्मसत्ता सब ओर से शान्तरूप, अज, एक और आदि-मध्य अन्त से रहित है । उसमें एक और द्वैत की कल्पना नहीं । वह अनउदय ही उदय हुआ है और निर्मल स्वप्रकाश आत्मा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

परमार्थनिरूपण.........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मन्त्री ने तो यह परमपावन परमार्थ वचन कहे और कमलनयन राजा ने भी कहा, हे राक्षसी! यह जो जाग्रत जगत् की प्रतीति होती है इसका जब अभाव हो तब आत्मा प्रतीति होती है । जब सब संकल्प की चैत्यता का नाश हो तब आत्मा का साक्षात्कार हो । उस आत्मसत्ता में संवेदन फुरने से जगत् भासता है और संवेदन के संकोच से सृष्टि का प्रलय होता है । सबका अधिष्ठानरूप वही आत्मसत्ता है तिसको वेदा न्तवाक्य जतावने के अर्थ कुछ कहते हैं क्योंकि वाणी से अतीतपद है । हे राक्षसी! यह जो दृष्टा, दर्शन और दृश्य है उसके अन्तर जो अनुभवसत्ता है सो पर मात्मा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह परमात्मा ही दृष्टा, दर्शन, दृश्यरूप होकर भासता है! उसी में यह सब जगत् लीला है; नानात्वभाव से भी वह कुछ खण्डितभाव को नहीं प्राप्त हुआ; अखण्ड ही है उसी तन्मात्रसत्ता को ब्रह्म कहते है । हे भद्रे! वही चिद्*अणु संवेदन से वायुरूप हुआ है और वायु उसमें अत्यन्त भ्रान्ति मात्र है, क्योंकि केवल शुद्ध चिन्मात्र है । जब उसमें शब्द का संवेदन फुरता तब शब्दरूप हो भासता और शब्दरूप उसमें भ्रान्ति मात्र है । उसमें शब्द और शब्द का अर्थ देखना दूर से दूर है, क्योंकि केवल चिन्मात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें अहं त्वं कुछ नहीं । वह निष्किञ्चन है ऐसे रूप होकर भासता है, क्योंकि शक्तिरूप है । उसमें जैसी प्रतिभा फुरती है तैसा ही होकर भासता है इससे फुर ना ही इस जगत् का कारण है । जो अनेक यत्नों से मिलता है सो भी आत्मसत्ता है । जब उसको कोई पाता है तब उसने कुछ नहीं पाया और सब कुछ पाया है । पाया तो इस कारण नहीं कि आगे भी अपना आप था और सब कुछ इस कारण पाया कि आत्मा को पाने से कुछ और पाना नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी अज्ञानरूपी वसन्तऋतु में जन्मों की परम्परा बेलि तक बड़ती जाती है जब तक इसका काटनेवाला बोधरूपी खङ्ग नहीं प्राप्त हुआ । जब बोधरूपी खङ्ग प्राप्त होता है तब जन्मरूपी बेलि को काटता है । हे राक्षसी! चिद्*अणु संवेदन द्वारा आपको दृश्य में प्रीति करता है-जैसे किरणों का चमत्कार जल रूप होकर स्थित होता है-सो शुद्ध ही आपको संवेदन द्वारा फुरता देखता है । चिद्*अणु द्वारा जो जगत् हुआ है सो मेरु से आदि लेकर तीनों भुवनों में किरणों की नाईं स्थित होता है और वास्तव में सब मायामात्र हैं, भ्रम से भासते हैं, जैसे स्वप्न में रागी को स्वप्न-स्त्री का आलिंगन होता है तैसे ही यह जगत् मन के फुरने से भासता है सो भ्रममात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! सर्वशक्तिरूप आत्मा में जैसे सृष्टि का आदि फुरना हुआ तैसा ही रूप होकर भासने लगा है । और जैसे संकल्प किया है तैसे ही स्थित हुआ है । इससे सब जगत् संकल्पमात्र है । जैसे जिसमें बालक का मन लगता है तैसा ही रूप उसका हो भासता है;तैसे ही संवित् के आश्रय जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसा ही रूप हो भासता है हे राक्षसी! चिद्*अणु परमाणु से भी सूक्ष्म है और उसने ही सब जगत् को पूर्ण किया है और सब जगत् अनन्तरूप आत्मा है उसमें संवेदन से जगत् की रचना हुई है । जैसे नटनायक जैसे जैसे बालक को नेत्रों से जताता है तैसे ही तैसे वह नृत्य करता है और जब वह ठहर जाता तब यह भी ठहर जाता है; तैसे ही चित्त के अवलोकन से सुमेरु से तृण पर्यन्त जगत् नृत्य करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे चित्त संवेदन अनन्त शक्ति आत्मा में फुरता है तैसे ही तैसे हो भासता है । हे राक्षसी! देश, काल और वस्तु के परिच्छेद से आत्मसत्ता रहित है, इस कारण सुमेरु आदिक से भी स्थूल है; उसके सामने सुमेरु आदिक तृण के समान हैं और बाल के अग्र के सहस्त्र के भाग से भी सूक्ष्म है । अल्पता से ऐसा सूक्ष्म नहीं जिसमें सरसों का दाना भी सुमेरुवत् स्थूल है । माया की कला बहुत सूक्ष्म है उससे भी चिद्*अणु सूक्ष्म है, क्योंकि निर्मायिकपद परमात्मा है । जैसे सुवर्ण और भूषण की शोभा समान नहीं अर्थात् स्वर्ण में भूषण कल्पित है समान कैसे हो; तैसे ही माया परमात्मा के समान नहीं क्योंकि कल्पित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! जैसे सूर्य आदिक सब अनुभव से प्रकाशते हैं इनका सद्भाव कुछ न था उस सत्ता से ही इनका प्रकट होना हुआ है और फिर जर्जरीभूत होते हैं । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र सत्ता प्रकाशरूप है और वह सदा अपने आप में स्थित है उस चिद्*अणु के भीतर बाहर प्रकाश है और यह जो सूर्य, चन्द्रमा, अग्नि आदिक प्रकाश हैं सो तम से मिले हैं अर्थात् भेदरूप हैं । ये भी तमरूप हैं, क्योंकि प्रकाश की अपेक्षा रखते हैं । इसमें इतना भेद है कि प्रकाश शुक्लरुप है और तम कृष्ण रूप है इससे रंग का भेद है प्रकाशरूप कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मेघ का कुहिरा श्याम होता है और बरफ का शुक्ल होता है पर दोनों कुहिरे हैं, तैसे ही तम और प्रकाश दोनों का आश्रय भूत आत्मसत्ता ही है । हे राक्षसी! रात्रि, दिन, भीतर, बाहर, नदियाँ, पहाड़ आदिक सब लोक आत्मसत्ताके प्रकाश से प्रकाशते हैं । जैसे कमल और नीलोत्पल दोनों को सूर्य प्रकाशता है । कमल श्वेत है और नालोत्पल श्याम है; जहाँ श्वेत कमल है वहाँ नीलोत्पल का अभाव है और जहाँ नील कमल है तहाँ श्वेत कमल का अभाव है पर दोनों का प्रकाशकसूर्य है; तैसे ही तम और प्रकाश दोनों का प्रकाशक चिदात्मा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे रात्रि और दिन दोनों सूर्य से सिद्ध होते हैं तैसे ही तम और प्रकाश दोनों आत्मा से सिद्ध होते हैं । जैसे दिन तब कहाता है, जब सूर्य उदय होता है और जब सूर्य अस्त होता है तब रात्रि होती है, आत्मा तैसे भी नहीं । आत्मप्रकाश सदा उदयरूप है और उदय अस्त से रहित भी है । उस बिना कुछ सिद्ध नहीं होता सबका प्रकाशक चिद्गुण ही है । हे राक्षसी! उस अणु के भीतर विचित्र अनुभव अणु है । जैसे बसन्तऋतु में पत्र, फूल फल और टास होते हैं तैसे ही चिद्गुण में सब अनुभव अणु होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक बीज से अनेक वृक्ष क्रम से हो जाते है तैसे ही एक चिद्*अणु से अनेक अनुभव अणु होते हैं । कई व्यतीत हुए हैं, कई वर्तमान हैं और कई होंगे । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग होते हैं सो कोई अब बर्त्तते हैं और कई आगे होंगे; तैसे ही आत्मा में तीनों काल की सृष्टि बर्त्तती है । हे राक्षसी! चिद्*अणु आत्मा उदासीन है और आसीन की नाईं स्थित होता है । सबका कर्त्ता भी है और भोक्ता भी है और स्पर्श किसी से नहीं किया जाता । जगत् की सत्यता उसी से उदय होती है इस कारण वह सबका कर्त्ता है और सबका अपना आप है इससे सबको भोगता है । वास्तव में न कुछ उपजा है और न लीन होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिन्मात्रसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है और अखण्ड और सूक्ष्म है इस कारण किसी से स्पर्श नहीं किया जाता । हे राक्षसी! जो कुछ जगत् दीखता है वह सब आत्मरूप हैं; आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं । आत्मा और जगत् कहनेमात्र को दोनों नाम हैं वास्तव में एक आत्मा ही है । आत्मा का चमत्कार ही जगत् रुप हो भासता है । वास्तव में जगत् कुछ बना नहीं चिन्मात्रसत्ता सदा अपने आपमें स्थित है और जो कुछ कहना है वह उपदेश के निमित्त है वास्तव में दूसरी कुछ वस्तु नहीं बनी-तीनों जगत् चिदाकाशरूप हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! द्रष्टा जब दृश्य पद को प्राप्त होता है तब स्वाभाविक ही अपने भाव को नहीं देखता । जैसे नेत्र जब घट को देखता है तब घट ही भासता है अपना नेत्रत्वभाव नहीं दृष्टि आता; तैसे ही दृश्य के होते दृष्टा नहीं भासता और जब दृश्य नष्ट होता है तब दृष्टा भी अवास्तव है, क्योंकि दृष्टा भी दृश्य के सम्बन्ध से कहते हैं । जब दृश्य नष्ट हो जावे तब दृष्टा किसको कहिये । दृश्य विषयभूत वह होता है जो अदृश्य है; वह विषयभूत किसी का नहीं इस कारण उसमें और कोई कल्पना नहीं बनती और यह जगत् भी उसका ही आभास है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! जैसे भोक्ता बिना भोग नहीं होते; तैसे ही दृष्टा बिना दृश्य नहीं होता । जैसे पिता बिना पुत्र नहीं होता; तैसे ही एक बिना द्वैत नहीं होते । हे राक्षसी! दृष्टा को दृश्य उपजाने की सामर्थ्य है । दृश्य को दृष्टा उपजाने की सामर्थ्य नहीं, क्योंकि दृश्य जड़ है । जैसे सुवर्ण से भूषण बनता है पर भूषण से स्वर्ण नहीं बनता, तैसे ही दृष्टा से दृश्य होता है; दृश्य से दृष्टा नहीं होता । हे राक्षसी! सुवर्ण में जैसे भूषण है तैसे ही दृष्टा में जो दृश्य है वह भ्रमरूप है--इसी से जड़रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब दृष्टा दृश्य को देखता है तब दृश्य भासता है दृष्टत्वभाव नहीं भासता और जब दृष्टा अपने स्वभाव में स्थित होता है तब दृश्य नहीं भासता । जैसे जब तक भूषणबुद्धि होती है तब तक सुवर्ण नहीं भासता-भूषण ही भासता है और जब सुवर्ण का ज्ञान होता है तब सुवर्ण ही भासता है-भूषण नहीं भासता एक सत्ता में दोनों नहीं सिद्ध होते जैसे अन्धकार में किसी पुरुष को देखकर उसमें पशुबुद्धि होती है तब तक पुरुष का निश्चय नहीं होता और जब निश्चय करके पुरुष जाना तब फिर पशुबुद्धि नहीं रहती, तैसे ही जब दृष्टा दृश्य को देखता है तब दृष्टाभाव नहीं दीखता दृश्य ही भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे रस्सी के ज्ञान से सर्प का अभाव हो जाता है तैसे ही बोध करके दृश्य का अभाव होता है तब एक ही परमात्मसत्ता भासती है-दृष्टा संज्ञा भी नहीं रहती । जैसे दूसरे की अपेक्षा से एक कहाता है और दूसरे के अभाव से एक एक नहीं कह सकते तैसे ही दृश्य के अभाव से दृष्टा कहना नहीं रहता केवल शुद्ध संवित्मात्र पद शेष रहता जिसमें वाणी की गम नहीं । जैसे दीपक पदार्थों को प्रकाशता है तैसे ही दृष्टा दर्शन और दृश्य को प्रकाशता है और बोध से मातृ, मान और मेय त्रिपुटी लीन हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सुवर्ण के जानने से भूषण की कल्पना का अभाव हो जाता है तैसे ही ज्ञान से त्रिपुटी का अभाव हो जाता है केवल शुद्ध अद्वैत रूप रहता है । हे राक्षसी! परमअणु जो अत्यन्त निस्स्वादरूप है वहसर्व स्वादों को उपजाता है ।जहाँ रस सहित होता है वह चिद्*अणु करके होता है जैसे आदर्श बिना प्रतिबिम्ब नहीं होता तैसे ही सब स्वाद चिद्*अणु बिना नहीं होते । सबको रस देनेवाला चिद्*अणु ही है । आत्मभाव से सबका अधिष्ठान है और सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म है इससे निस्स्वाद है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह चिद्*अणु आपको छिपा नहीं सकता । सब जगत् को उसने ढ़ाँप रक्खा है और आप किसी से ढाँपा नहीं जाता । वह चिदाकाशरूप है; सब पदार्थों को सत्ता देनेवाला है और सबका आश्रयभूत है । जैसे घास के वन में हाथी नहीं छिपता तैसे ही आत्मा किसी पदार्थ से नहीं छिपता । हे राक्षसी! जिससे सब पदार्थ सिद्ध होते हैं और जो सदा प्रकाशरूप है वह मूर्खों को नहीं भासता-यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है । वह सदा अनुभवरूप है और यह सब जगत् उस ही से जीता है । जैसे वसन्त ऋतु से फूल, फल,टास और पत्र फूलते हैं तैसे ही सब जगत् आत्मा से फूलता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही चिदात्मा जगत्*रूप होके भासता है और सर्वात्मभाव से सब उसके ही अवयव हैं । परमार्थ निरावयव और निराकाररूप है उसमें कुछ उदय नहीं हुआ । हे राक्षसी! एक निमेष के अबोध से चिद्*अणु में अनेक कल्पों का अनुभव होता है । जैसे एक क्षण के स्वप्न में पहले आपको बालक और फिर वृद्ध अवस्था देखने लगता है । उन कल्पों में जो निमेष है उसमें अनेक कल्प व्यतीत होते हैं क्योंकि अधि ष्ठान सर्व शक्तिमान है जैसा संवेदन जहाँ फुरता है वैसा रूप हो भासता है जैसे स्वप्न में अभोक्ता को भोक्तृत्व का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही निमेष में कल्प का अनु भव होता है । वासना से आवेष्टित अभोक्ता ही आपको भोक्ता देखता है जैसे स्वप्न में मनुष्य अपना मरण प्रत्यक्ष देखता है तैसे ही यह जगत् भ्रम से भासता है । जैसी जहाँ स्फूर्ति दृढ़ होती है वैसे ही होकर वहाँ भासता है । हे राक्षसी! जो कुछ आकार भासते हैं वे भ्रांतिमात्र हैं! जैसे निर्मल आकाश में नीलता भासती है तैसे ही आत्मा में विश्व भासता है । आत्मा सर्वगत और सबका अनुभव है । हे राक्षसी! उसमें व्याप्य-व्यापक भाव भी नहीं क्योंकि सर्व आत्मा है और सर्वरूप भी वही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब शुद्ध चित्त संवित् संवेदन में फुरता है तब पृथक पृथक भाव चेतता है । इच्छा से जिस पदार्थ की उपलब्धि होती है उसमें व्याप्य-व्यापक भावकी कल्पना होती है-वास्तव में जो इच्छा है वही पदार्थ है । जैसे जल में द्रवता होती है और उससे तरंग, फेन और बुद्बुदे होते हैं सो सब जलरूप हैं जल से भिन्न नहीं, तैसे ही इच्छा से उपजे पदार्थ आत्मरूप हैं उससे भिन्न नहीं । आत्मा देश, काल और वस्तु के परिच्छेद से रहित है; केवल शुद्ध चिन्मात्र और सर्वरूप होकर स्थित हुआ है और सबका अनुभव भी उसी में हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह तो शुद्ध सत्तामात्र है उसमें द्वैतकल्पना कैसे कहिये? हे राक्षसी! जब कुछ द्वैत होता है तब एक भी होता है; जो कुछ द्वैत ही नहीं तो एक कैसे कहिये? जैसे धूप की अपेक्षा से छाया है और छाया की अपेक्षा से धूप है; तैसे ही एक की अपेक्षा से अद्वैत कहाता है इस कल्पना से जो रहित है वही चिन्मात्ररूप है और जगत् भी उससे व्यतिरिक्त नहीं । जैसे जल और द्रवता में कुछ नहीं । तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! नाना प्रकार के आरम्भ उसमें दृष्टि आते हैं तो भी आत्म सत्ता सम है । हे राक्षसी! जब सम्यक्*बोध होता है तब द्वैत भी अद्वैतरूप भासता है, क्योंकि अज्ञान से द्वैत कल्पना होती है । वास्तव में द्वैत कुछ नहीं; अज्ञान से द्वैत का भी अभाव हो जाता है । ब्रह्म और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं जैसे जल और द्रवता वायु और स्पन्दता और आकाश और शून्यता में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही आत्मा और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! द्वैत और अद्वैत जानना दुःख का कारण है । द्वैत और अद्वैत की कल्पना से रहित होने को ही परम पद कहते हैं । द्रष्टारूप जो जगत् है वह चिद्परमाणु में स्थित है और उसमें सुमेरु आदिक स्थित है । बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि माया से चिद् परमाणु में त्रिलोकियों की परम्परा स्थित हैं इसी से असंभवरूप और मायामय है । जैसे बीज में वृक्ष स्थित है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु में जगत् स्थित है । जैसे शाखा, पत्र, फूल और फल से बीज अपना बीजत्व नहीं त्यागता और अखण्ड रहता है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु के भीतर जगत् का विस्तार है और अणुत्वभाव नहीं त्यागता- अखण्ड ही रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! जैसे बीज परिणाम से वृक्षभाव में प्राप्त होता है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु भी परिणाम से जगत्*रूप होता है । सब चिद्*अणु का किञ्चनरूप इससे ऐसे दिखाई देता है, वास्तव में न द्वैत है, बीज है-न अंकुर है न स्थूल है-न सूक्ष्म है, न कुछ उपजा है-न नष्ट होता है, न अस्ति है-न नास्ति है, न सम है-न असम है और न जगत् है-न अजगत् है; केवल चिदानन्द आत्मसत्ता अचिन्त्यचिन्मात्   अपने आपमें स्थित है, जैसी जैसी भावना होती है तैसी ही तैसी हो भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राक्षसी! यह अन उदय ही संवेदन के वश से उदय होकर भासता है । जैसे बीज से वृक्ष अनन्यरूप अनेक हो भासता है तैसे ही एक आत्मा अनेकरूप हो भासता है । न कुछ उदय हुआ है और न मिटता है । हे राक्षसी! उस चिद्*अणु में कमल की डंडी की ताँत सुमेरु की नाईं स्थूल है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कमल की डंडी की ताँत से सुमेरु स्थूल है तैसे ही चिद्*अणु से कमल की डंडी स्थूल है और दृश्यरूप है, पर चिद्*अणु दृश्य और मन सहित षड़्*इन्द्रियों का विषय नहीं इस कारण ताँत से भी सूक्ष्म है उस चिद्*अणु में अनन्त सुमेरु आदिक स्थित हैं सो क्या रूप है; जैसे आकाश में शून्यता होती है तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत है । हे राक्षसी! जिसको आत्मा का बोध हुआ है उसको जगत् सुषुप्ति की नाई भासता है । वह आत्मसत्ता अद्वैतरूप और परिणाम से रहित है उसमें मुक्त पुरुष सदा स्थित है । परमार्थ से जगत् भी ब्रह्म रूप है, भिन्नभाव कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसीसुहृदता वर्णन...........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार राजा के मुख से सुनकर कर्कटी ने वन के मर्कटी रूप जीवों के मारने की चपलता त्याग की और भीतर से शीतल होकर विश्राम पाया । जैसे वर्षाकाल में मोरनी प्रसन्न होती है, चन्द्रमा को देखके चन्द्रवंशी कमल प्रफुल्लित होते हैं और मेघ के शब्द से बगली गर्भवती होती है तैसे ही राजा के वचन सुनके कर्कटी परमानन्द हुई और बोली बड़ा आश्चर्य है, बड़ा आश्चर्य है! हे राजन्! तुमने महापावन वचन कहे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मैंने तुम्हारा विमल बोध देखा और अमृतसार और समरस से पूर्ण, शुद्ध और रागद्वेष आदिक मल से रहित है, जैसे पूर्णिमा का चन्द्रमा शीतल; अमृत से पूर्ण और शुद्ध होता है तैसे ही तुम्हारा बोध है । विवेकी जगत् में पूज्य है । जैसे चन्द्रमा को देखके कमलिनी प्रफुल्लित होती है; फूलों से मिलके वायु सुगन्धवान् होती है और सूर्यके उदय होने से सूर्यमुखी कमल प्रफुल्लित हो आते हैं; तैसे ही सन्तों की संगति से बुद्धि सुख पाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! वह कौन है जो दीपक हाथ में लेकर गढ़ में गिरे और वह कौन है जो दीपक हाथ में लेकर तम देखे? तैसे ही वह कौन है जो सन्तों की संगति करे और दुखी रहे । सन्तों की संगति से सभी दुःख नष्ट होते हैं । हे राजन्! तुम इस वन में किस प्रयोजन से आये हो? तुम तो पूजने योग्य हो । राजा बोले, हे राक्षसी! मेरे नगर में जो मनुष्य रहते हैं उनको एक विसूचिका व्याधिरोग लगा है और उससे वे बहुत कष्ट पाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि भी हम बहुत कर रहे हैं पर दुःख दूर नहीं होता । हमने सुना है कि एक राक्षसी जीवों को कष्ट देती है और उसका एक मन्त्र भी है उस मन्त्र के पढ़ने से निवृत्त हो जाती है । इसलिये उस तुमसी राक्षसियों के मारने के निमित्त मैं रात्रि को वीरयात्रा करने निकला हूँ । जो वह राक्षसी तू ही है तो हमारा तेरा संवाद भी हो चुका है उसका अंगीकार करके प्राणियों की हिंसा करना छोड़ और किसी को कष्ट न दे । राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन्! तुमने सत्य कहा । अब मैने हिंसाधर्म का त्याग किया और अब किसी जीव को न मारूँगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बोले हे राक्षसी! तूने तो कहा कि मैं अब किसी जीव को न मारूँगी पर तेरा आहार तो जीव हैं, जीवों को मारे बिना तेरे शरीर का निर्वाह कैसे होगा? राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन्! हजार वर्ष मैं समाधि में स्थित रही और जब समाधि खुली तब मुझे क्षुधा लगी । अब मैं फिर हिमालय पर्वत की कन्दरा में जाकर निश्चल समाधि में, जैसे मूर्ति लिखी होती है, तैसे ही स्थित हूँगी और जब समाधि से उतरूँगी तब अमृत की धारणा में विश्राम करूँगी । जब उससे उतरूँगी तब शरीर का त्याग करूँगी परन्तु हिंसा न करूँगी । हे राजन! जिस प्रकार मैंने हिंसाधर्म को अंगीकार किया था वह सुन ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझ को बढ़ी क्षुधा लगी तब उसके निवारण के अर्थ मैं हिमालय पर्वत के उत्तर शिखर पर वन में एक सोने की शिला के पास लोहे के थम्भ की नाईं जीवों के नाश के निमित्त तप करने लगी और जब बहुत वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तब ब्रह्माजी ने मनोवांछित वर मुझको दिया । तब मेरे दो शरीर हुए- एक आधार भूत सूर्य की नाईं और दूसरा पुर्यष्टक और मैं विसूचिका नाम राक्षसी हुई । उस शरीर से मैं अनेक जीवों के भीतर जाकर उनको भोजन करती रही; परन्तु ब्रह्माजी ने मुझसे कहा था कि जो गुणवान् होंगे और जो ‘ॐ’ मन्त्र पढ़ेंगे उन पर तेरा बल न चलेगा तू निवृत्त हो जावेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! उसी मन्त्र का उपदेश अब तुम भी अंगीकार करो । उस मन्त्र के पाठ से सबके रोग नष्ट होंगे । ब्रह्माजी का जो उपदेश है उस को तुम नदी के तट पर जाकर और पवित्र होकर शीघ्र ही ग्रहण करो । उसके पाठ से तुम्हारी प्रजा का दुःख नष्ट हो जावेगा । इतना कहकर वशिष्टजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार जब अर्ध्दरात्रि के समय राक्षसी ने कहा तब राजा मन्त्री और राक्षसी तीनों निकट नदी के तीर पर गये और अनन्य व्यतिरेक करके आपस में सुहृद हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तीनों पवित्र होकर बैठे तब जो मन्त्र राक्षसी को ब्रह्माजी ने उपदेश किया था वही मन्त्र विसूचिका ने प्रीतिसंयुक्त राजा को उपदेश किया और वहाँ से चलने लगी । तब राजा ने कहा, हे महादेवी! तू हमारी गुरु है इससे हम कुछ प्रार्थना करते हैं उसे अंगीकार कर । जो महापुरुष हैं उनका सुहृदपना बढ़ता जाता है और तुम्हारा शरीर भी इच्छाचारी है । इससे मन के हरने वाले भूषण-वस्त्र संयुक्त स्त्री का सा लघु शरीर धरके कुछ काल हमारे नगर में निवास करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन्! मैं तो लघु आकार भी धरूँगी परन्तु तुम मुझे भोजन न दे सकोगे । जो लघु स्त्री का शरीर धरूँगी तो भी मेरा स्वभाव राक्षसी का है इसको तृप्त करना समान जनों की नाईं तो नहीं । जैसा कुछ शरीर का स्वभाव है सो सृष्टि पर्यन्त तैसा ही रहता है-अन्यथा नहीं होता । राजा बोले, हे कल्याणरूपिणी! तू स्त्री समान शरीर धरके हमारे नगर में चलकर रह; जो चोर पापी मेरे मण्डल में आवेंगे वे हम तुझे देंगे और तू उन्हें स्त्रीरूप को त्याग करके राक्षसी शरीर से एकान्त ठौर ले जाकर अथवा हिमालय की कन्दरा में जाके भोजन करना, क्योंकि बड़े भोजन करने वाले को एकान्त में खाना सुखरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब उनको भोजन करके तृप्त होना तब सो रहना ; जब निद्रा से जागना तब समाधि में स्थित होना और जब समाधि से उतरना तब फिर हमारे पास आना हम तेरे निमित्त बन्दीजन इकट्ठे कर रक्खेंगे उनको ले जाकर भोजन करना । जो धर्म के निमित्त हिंसा है वह अहिंसा पापरूप नहीं और जिसकी हिंसा करता है उसका मरण भी नहीं बल्कि उस पर दया है, क्योंकि वह पाप करने से छूटता है । राक्षसी बोली, हे राजन् । तुमने युक्तिसहित वचन कहे हैं इससे मैं स्त्री का शरीर धरके तुम्हारे साथ चलती हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

युक्तिपूर्वक वचन को सब कोई मानते हैं इतना कहकर वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार कहकर राक्षसी ने महासुन्दर स्त्री का शरीर धारण किया और बहुत कङ्कण आदिक नाना प्रकार के भूषण और वस्त्र पहिनकर राजा के साथ चली । निदान राजा और मन्त्री आगे चले और स्त्री पीछे चली । राजा उसको अपने ठाम में ले आया और एकान्त स्थान में तीनों बैठे रात्रि को परस्पर चर्चा करते रहे जब प्रातःकाल हुआ तब सौभाग्यवती स्त्रीरूप राक्षसीराजा के अन्तःपुर में जा बैठी और जो कुछ स्त्रियों का व्यवहार है वह करती रही और राजा और मन्त्री अपने व्यवहार में लगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार जब छः दिन व्यतीत हुए तब राजा के मण्डल में जो तीन सहस्त्र चोर बँधे हुए थे उन सबको उसने कर्कटी को दे दिया और उसने राक्षसी का शरीर धरके उनको भुजा मणडल में ले जैसे मेघ बूँदों को धारता है, हिमालय के शिखर को चली । जैसे किसी दरिद्री को सुवर्ण पाने से प्रसन्नता होती है तैसे वह प्रसन्न हुई और वहाँ जा तृप्त होके भोजन किया और सुखी होके सो रही ।

----------


## ravi chacha

दो दिन पर्यन्त सोई रही, उसके उपरान्त जागके पाँच वर्ष पर्यन्त समाधि में लगी रही और जब समाधि खुली तब फिर राजा के पास आई । इसी प्रकार जब वह आवे तब राजा उसकी पूजा करे और जितने दुष्ट जन इकट्ठे किये हों उनको दे दे । वह उन्हें ले जाकर हिमालय की कन्दरा में भोजनकरके फिर ध्यान में लगे और जब ध्यान से उतरे तब फिर वहाँ आवे और फिर ले जावे । हे रामजी! इसी प्रकार जीवन्मुक्त होकर वह राक्षसी प्रकृत स्वभाव को करती है और जब अनेक वर्ष व्यतीत हुए तब राजा विदेहमुक्त हुआ । फिर जो कोई उस मण्डल का राजा हो उससे भी राक्षसी की सुहृदता हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूच्याख्यानसमाप्  ि वर्णन  
वशिष्ठजी बोले; हे रामजी! निदान जब राक्षसी आवे तब किरात देश का राजा पूर्व की नाईं उसकी पूजा करे और जो कुछ विसूचिका अथवा दूसरा कोई रोग उनकी प्रजा में हो उसे वह राक्षसी निवृत्त कर दे इसी प्रकार अनेक वर्ष व्यतीत हुए । एक बार उसको ध्यान में लगे बहुत वर्ष व्यतीत हो गये तब किरातदेश के राजा ने दुःख की निवृत्ति के लिये ऊँचे स्थान पर उसकी प्रतिमा स्थापन की और उस प्रतिमा का एक नाम कन्दरा देवी और और दूसरा नाम मंगला देवी रक्खा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसका ध्यान करके सब पूजा करने लगे और उसी से उसका कार्य सिद्ध होने लगा । हे रामजी! उस प्रतिमा में उस देवी ने आप निवास किया जो कोई जिस फल के निमित्त उस प्रतिमा की पूजा करे उसका कार्य सिद्ध हो और न पूजे तो दुःखित हो । इससे जो कोई कुछ कार्य करने लगें वह प्रथम मंगला देवी की पूजा करे तो उसका कार्य सिद्ध होवे और जो विधि करके उसकी पूजा करे उससे वह बहुत प्रसन्न हो । हे रामजी! अब तक वह प्रतिमा किरातदेश में स्थित है । जिस जिस फल के निमित्त उसकी कोई सेवा करता है तैसा फल उसको वह देती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनअंकुरोत्पत्तिक  न

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह आनन्दित कर्कटी का आख्यान जैसे पूर्व हुआ है वैसे ही मैंने तुमसे कहा है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! राक्षसी का कृष्णवपु किस निमित्त था और कर्कटी इसका नाम क्यों था? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह राक्षसों के कुल की कन्या थी राक्षसों का वपु शुक्ल भी होता है; कृष्ण भी होता है और रक्त पीत आदि भी होता है । हे रामजी! कर्कटी नाम एक जलजन्तु भी होता है और उसका श्याम आकार होता है; उसी के समान कर्कट नाम एक राक्षस था उसके समान उसकी यह पुत्री हुई; इस कारण इसका नाम कर्कटी हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यहाँ कर्कटी का और कुछ प्रयोजन न था; अध्यात्म प्रसंग और शुद्ध चेतन के निरूपण के निमित्त मैंने तुमसे यह आख्यान कहा है । यह आश्चर्य है कि असत्*रूप जगत् के पदार्थ सत्*रूप होकर भासते हैं और जो आत्मसत्ता सदा सम्पन्नरूप है वह अविद्यमान की नाईं भासती है । हे रामजी! वास्तव में तो एक अनादि, अनन्त और परम कारण आत्मसत्ता स्थित है: भावना के वश से उसमें जगत्*रूप भासता है और अनन्यरूप है । जैसे जल और तरंग में कुछ भिन्नता नहीं होती तैसे ही ब्रह्म और जगत् में कुछ भिन्नता नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा में जगत् कुछ द्वैतरूप नही हुआ, आत्मसत्ता सदा अपने आपही में स्थित है और उसमें जैसा जैसा चित्तस्पन्द दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही तैसा रूप होकर भासता है जैसे वानर रेत को इकट्ठा करके उसमें अग्नि की भावना करते हैं और तापते हैं तो उनका शीत उसी से निवृत्त होता है तैसे ही सम, स्थित और शान्तरूप आत्मा में जब जगत् की भावना फुरती है तब नाना प्रकार का भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे थम्भे में पुतलियाँ अनउदय ही शिल्पी के मन में उदय की नाईं भासती हैं तैसे ही भावना के वेश से आत्मा ही जगत् हो भासता है । जैसे बीज में पत्र, फूल, टहनी और वृक्ष अनन्यरूप होते हैं वैसे ही ब्रह्म में जगत् अनन्यरूप है । जैसे और वृक्ष में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही ब्रह्म और जगत् में कुछ भेद नहीं; अविचार से भेद भासता है और विचार किये से जगत् भेद नष्ट हो जाता है । हे रामजी! अब यह विचार न करना कि कैसे उपजा है; कहाँ से आया है और कब का हुआ है! जैसे हुआ तैसे हुआ, अब इसकी निवृति का उपाय करना चाहिए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब तुम यह जानोगे तब हृदय की चिद् जड़ ग्रन्थि टूट जावेगी । शब्द और अर्थ की जो कुछकल्पना उठती है सो मेरे वचनों और स्वरूप में स्थित भये से नष्ट हो जावेगी । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् अनर्थ चित्त से उपजा है और मेरे वचनों के सुनने से शान्त हो जावेगा । इसमें संशय नहीं कि सब जगत् ब्रह्म से उपजा है और सब ब्रह्मस्वरूप ही है पर जब तुम ज्ञान में जागोगे तब ज्यों का त्यों ही जानोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी! ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जो जिससे होता है वह उससे व्यति रेक होता है; जैसे कुलाल से घट भिन्नरुप होता है; तो आप कैसे कहते कि सब जगत् ब्रह्म से उपजा है और ब्रह्मस्वरूप ही है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जगत् ब्रह्म से ही उपजा है । जितने कुछ प्रतियोगी शब्द शास्त्रों ने कहे हैं सो दृश्य में हैं । शास्त्र ने उपदेश जताने के निमित्त कहे हैं, वास्तव में यह शब्द कोई नहीं जैसे किसी बालक को परछाहीं में वैताल भासता है तो पूछते हैं कि किस भाग में स्थित होकर वैताल ने भय दिया है और वह कहता है कि अमुक ठौर में वैताल ने भय दिया है सो वह व्यवहार के निमित्त कहता है, पर वैताल तो वहाँ कोई भी न था, तैसे ही आत्मामें उपदेश के निमित्त भेदकल्पना करी है वास्तव में द्वैतकल्पना कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ब्रह्म से जगत् हुआ है यह अर्थ केवल व्यतिरेक में नहीं होता । कुलाल जो दण्ड से घट उपजाता है सो व्यतिरेक के अर्थ है । स्वामी का टहलुआ यह भिन्न के अर्थ है और ये अभिन्नरूप भी होते हैं । जैसे अवयवी हैं; सुवर्ण से भूषण हुए हैं और मृत्तिका से घट हुए हैं तैसे ही अभिन्न और अवयवी का स्वरूप है । जैसे भूषण स्वर्णरूप है, घट मृत्तिकारूप है तैसे ही ब्रह्म से उपजा जगत् ब्रह्म रुप ही है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वास्तव में भिन्न- अभिन्न, कारण-परिणाम, भाव-विकार, अविद्या और विद्या, सुख-दुःख आदिक मिथ्या कल्पना अज्ञान से उठती हैं । हे रामजी! अबोध से भेदकल्पना होती है और ज्ञानसे सब कल्पना शान्त हो जाती हैं । केवल अशब्दपद शेष रहता है । जब तुम ज्ञानयोग होगे तब ऐसे जानोगे कि आदि -मध्य-अन्त से रहित; अविभाग और अखण्डरूप एक आत्मसत्ता ज्यों की त्यों स्थित है । अज्ञान से अथवा जिज्ञासु को उपदेश के निमित्त द्वैतवाद कल्पना है; बोध होने से द्वैत भेद कुछ नहीं रहता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! वाच्यवाचकभाव द्वैत बिना सिद्ध नहीं होता । जब बोध होता है तब वाच्य का मौन होता है । इससे महावाक्य के अर्थ में निष्ठा करो और जो कुछ भेद कल्पना मन ने रची है उसकी निवृत्ति के अर्थ मेरे वचन सुनो । हे रामजी! यह मन ऐसे उपजा है जैसे गन्धर्वनगर होता है और उसी ने जगत् की रचना की है । मैंने जैसे देखा है तैसे तुमसे दृष्टान्त मैं कहता हूँ; जिसके जाने से सब जगत् तुमको भ्रान्तिमात्र भासेगा । वह निश्चय धारण करके तुम जगत् की वासना दूर से त्याग दोगे और बोध से सब जगत् तुमको मन का मनरूप भासेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह चित्तरूपी संसार स्वप्न की नाईं है और रागद्वेष आदिक संकल्पों से युक्त है । उससे रहित होता है वही संसार समुद्र के पार जाता है । इसलिए शुभ गुणों से चित्त की शुद्धि करो । जो विवेकी हैं वे शुभकार्य करते हैं अशुभ नहीं करते हैं और आहार व्यवहार भी विचार के करते हैं । उन्हीं आर्यों की नाईं तुम भी शास्त्रों के अनुसार चेष्टा करो । जब तुमको ऐसा अभ्यास होगा तब तुम शीघ्र ही ज्ञान वान् होगे और ज्ञान के प्राप्त होने से सब कल्पना मिट जावेंगी और आत्म स्थिति होगी चित्त ने सब जगत्*रूपी चित्र मन ही मन रचे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मोर का अण्डा काल पाकर अनेक रंग धारण करता है तैसे ही मन अनेक प्रकार के जगत् धारण करता है वह मन जड़ और अजड़रूप है उसमें जो चेतनभोग है वह सब अर्थों का बीजरूप है अर्थात् सबका उपादान है और जड़ भाग जगत् रूप है । हे रामजी! सर्ग के आदि में पृथ्वी आदिक तत्त्व न थे । जैसे स्वप्न में जगत विद्यमान की नाईं भासता है तैसे ही ब्रह्मा ने विद्यमान की नाईं उसको देखा । जड़ संवेदन से पहाड़ आदिक जगत् देखा और चेतनसंवेदन से जंगमरूप देखा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सब जगत् दीर्घ वेदना है । वास्तव में देहादिक सब शून्यरूप हैं और आत्मा में व्यापे हुए हैं। आत्मा का कोई शरीर नहीं । अपने से जो दृश्यरूप मन चेता है वही आत्मा का शरीर है । वह आत्मा विस्तरण रूप है और निर्मल स्थित है और मन उसका आभासरूप है । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों से जलाभास होता है तैसे ही आत्मा का आभास मन है । वह मनरूपी बालक अज्ञान से जगत्*रूपी पिशाच को देखता है और ज्ञान से परमात्मा शान्तरूप निरामय को देखता है । हे रामजी! जब आत्मा चैतत्यता को प्राप्त होती है तब वही चित्तरूप दृश्य एक ब्रह्म का द्वैत देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसकी निवृत्ति के लिए मैं तुमसे एक कथा कहता हूँ । गुरु के वचन जो दृष्टान्त सहित होते हैं और वाणी भी मधुर और स्पष्ट होती है तो श्रोता के हृदय में वह अक्षर जैसे जल में तेल की बूँद फैल जाती है तैसे ही फैल जाते हैं और जो दृष्टान्त से रहित होते और अर्थ स्पष्ट नहीं होता तो वह क्षोभसंयुक्त वचन कहाता है और अक्षर पूर्ण नहीं होते ; इसलिए वे वचन श्रोता के हृदय में नहीं ठहरते और उपदेष्टा के वचन निष्फल हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं तुमसे एक आख्यान नाना प्रकार के दृष्टान्तों सहित, मधुर वाणी में स्पष्ट करके कहता हूँ । जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणें अपने गृह पर उदय हों और मन्दिर शीतल हो जावे तैसे ही मेरे स्पष्ट वचन और प्रकाशक अर्थ सुनने से तुम्हारा भ्रम निवृत्त हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आदित्यसमागम/////////

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! पूर्व जो मुझसे ब्रह्माजी ने सर्ग का वृत्तान्त कहा है वह मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ । एक समय मैंने ब्रह्माजी के पास पूछा कि हे भगवन्! ये जगत् गण कहाँ से आये और कैसे उत्पन्न हुए तब पितामहजी ने मुझसे इन्दु ब्राह्मण का आख्यान इस भाँति कहा । वे बोले हे मुनीश्वर! यह सब जगत् मन से उपजा है और मन से ही भासता है । जैसे जल में द्रवता के कारण नाना प्रकार के तरंग और चक्र फुरते हैं तैसे ही मन के फुरने से सब जगत् फुरते हैं और मनरूप ही हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मुनीश्वर! पूर्व कल्प में मैंने एक वृत्तान्त देखा है उसे सुनो । एक समय जब दिन का क्षय हुआ तब मैं सम्पूर्ण सृष्टि को संहार एकाग्रभाव हो रात्रि को स्वस्थभाव होकर रहा । जब मेरी रात्रि व्यतीत हुई और मैं जागा तब मैंने ऊठकर विधिसंयुक्त सन्ध्यादिक कर्म किये और बड़े आकाश की ओर देखा कि तम और प्रकाश से रहित; शून्यरूप और इतर से रहित व्यापित है । चिदाकाश में चित्त को मिलाके जब मैंने सर्ग के उपजाने का संकल्प चित्त में धारण किया तब मुझको शुद्ध सूक्ष्म चिदाकाश में सृष्टि दृष्टि आई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सृष्टि मुझे बड़े विस्तार सहित और परस्पर अदृष्टरूप दृष्टि आई है और हर सृष्टि में ब्रह्मा विष्णु और रुद्र -तीनों देवता भी थे । देवता गन्धर्व किन्नर और मनुष्य, सुमेरु, मन्दराचल; कैलाश, हिमालय आदिक पर्वत पृथ्वी, नदियाँ, सातों समुद्रादिक सब सृष्टि के विस्तार हैं । वे दश सृष्टि हैं उनमें जो दश ब्रह्मा देखे वे मानों मेरे ही प्रतिबिम्ब कमल से उत्पन्न हुए हैं और राजहंस के उपर आरूढ़ हैं । उनकी भिन्न भिन्न सृष्टि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनमें नदी के बड़े प्रवाह चलते हैं; वायु आकाश में चलता है; सूर्य और चन्द्रमा उदय होते हैं देवता स्वर्ग में क्रीड़ा करते हैं, मनुष्य पृथ्वी में फिरते है । दैत्य और नाग पाताल में भोग भोगते हैं और कालचक्र फिरता है बारह मास उसकी बारह कीलें हैं और बसन्तादिक षटऋतु हैं । वासना के अनुसार शुभाशुभ आचार करके लोग नरक स्वर्ग भोगते हैं और मोक्ष फल पाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हर सृष्टि में सप्तद्वीप हैं, उत्पत्ति और प्रलय कल्प होते हैं और गंगाजी का प्रवाह जगत् के गले में यज्ञोपवीत है । कहीं ऐसे सृष्टि स्थित हैं, कहीं सदा प्रकाश रहता है और कहीं अहंकार से स्थावर जंगम प्रजा हैं । बिजली की नाईं सृष्टि उपजती और मिट जाती है । जैसे वृक्ष के पत्र उपजते हैं और नष्ट हो जाते हैं वैसे ही और गन्धर्व नगरवत् सृष्टि देखी । एक एक ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थावर जंगम ऐसी प्रजा देखी जैसे गूलर के फल में अनेक मच्छर होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा में काल का भी अभाव है । क्षण, लव, दिन, मास और वर्षों का प्रवाह चला जाता है । हे मुनीश्वर! अन्तवाहक दृष्टि से मैंने उन सृष्टियों को देखा जब मैं चर्मदृष्टि से देखूँ तब कुछ न भासे और दिव्यसृष्टि से देखूँ तो सब कुछ भासे । चिर काल पर्यन्त मैं यह चरित्र देखता रहा कि कदाचित् चित्तभ्रम हो तो स्पष्ट हो भासे । तब एक सृष्टि के सूर्य को देखके मैंने आवाहन किया और जब वह मेरे निकट आया तो मैंने उससे कहा; हे देवदेवेश, भास्कर! तुम कुशल से तो हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे कहकर मैंने कहा कि हे सूर्य! तुम कौन हो और यह सृष्टि कहाँ से उपजी है? यह एक जगत् है व ऐसे अनेक जगत् हैं; जैसे तुम जानते हो कहो? तब वह सूर्य भी जो त्रिकालज्ञान रखता था मुझको जाने के प्रणामकर आनन्दित वाणी से बोला, हे ईश्वर । इस दृश्यरूपी पिशाच के आप ही नित्य कारण होते हैं । आप तो सब जानते ही हैं तो मुझसे क्यों पूछते हैं । यदि लीला के अर्थ पूछते हो तो जैसे हुआ है तैसे मै आपके सम्मुख निवेदन करता हूँ । हे भगवान् यह जो सत् असत् रूपी नाना प्रकार के व्यवहारों संयुक्त जगत् भासता है वह सब मन के फुरने में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐंदवसमाधिवर्णन........  .....

----------


## ravi chacha

भानु बोले, हे भगवन्! आपका जो कल्प का दिन व्यतीत भया है उसमें जो जम्बूद्वीप था उसके एक कोने में कैलास पर्वत था और उसकी कन्दरा में सुवर्णज्येष्ठ नाम आपका एक पुत्र रहता था । उसने वहाँ एक कुटी रची जिसमें साधुजन निवास करते थे । इन्दुनाम ब्राह्मण वेदवेत्ता शान्तरूप ने कश्यप ऋषि के कुल में उत्पन्न हो स्त्री सहित उस कुटी में जाके निवास किया और उस स्त्री से प्राणों की नाईं स्नेह करता था । जैसे मरुस्थल में घास नहीं उपजती तैसे ही उससे सन्तान न उपजे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

और जैसे शरद्काल की बेलि बहुत सुन्दर होती है परन्तु फल से शून्य होती है तैसे ही वह स्त्री थी । तब दोनों पुरुष पुत्र के निमित्त कैलास के निकट निर्जनस्थान और कुञ्ज में एक वृक्ष के ऊपर चढ़ बैठे और तप करने लगे । कुछ दिन तक वे केवल जल पानकर भोजन कुछ न करें और रात्रि दिन व्यतीत करें । फिर कुछ समय तक एक ही अञ्जली जलपान करने लगे और फिर उसका भी त्यागकर और फुरने से रहित हो वृक्ष की नाईं बैठे रहे । निदान जब उनको तप करते त्रेता और द्वापर युग बीते तब शशिकलाधारी भवानीशंकर तुष्टमन होकर आये और क्या देखा कि स्त्री पुरुष दोनों वृक्ष पर बैठे हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब उन्होंने शिवजी को देख के प्रणाम किया तो जैसे दिन की तपन से सकुची हुई चन्द्रमुखी कमलिनी चन्द्रमा के उदय होने से प्रफुल्लित हो आती है तैसे ही महामहिम की नाईं शिवजी को देखकर वे प्रफुल्लित हुए-मानों आकाश और पृथ्वी रूप धर के आन खड़े हुए हैं । ऐसे भवानीशंकर ने उस ब्राह्मण से कहा; हे ब्राह्मण! मैं तुझ पर तुष्ट हुआ; जो कुछ तुझको वाञ्चित वर है सो तू माँग ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे ब्रह्माजी! जब ऐसे शिवजी ने कहा तब ब्राह्मण प्रफुल्लित होकर कहने लगा; हे भगवन्! देवदेवेश! मेरे गृह में दश पुत्र बड़े बुद्धिमान् और कल्याण मूर्ति हों जिससे मुझको फिर शोक कदाचित् न हो । तब ईश्वर ने कहा ऐसे ही होगा । ऐसे कहकर जब शिवजी समुद्र के तरंगवत् अन्तर्धान हुए तब वे स्त्री पुरुष दोनों शिव के चरणों को ग्रहण करके प्रसन्न हुए और जैसे सदाशिव और भवानी की मूर्ति है तैसे ही प्रसन्न होकर वे अपने गृह में आये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान ब्राह्मणी गर्भवती हुई और समय पाके उसके दश पुत्र हुए । जैसे द्वितीया के चन्द्रमा की शोभा होती है तैसे ही उसकी शोभा हुई और षोड़श वर्ष के आकार की नाईं ब्राह्मणी का आकार रहा, वृद्ध न हुई । वे बालक दशों संस्कारों को ले उपजे और जैसे वर्षा काल की बदली थोड़ी भी शीघ्र बड़ी हो जाती है तैसे ही वे थोड़े ही काल में बड़े हो गये । जब सात वर्षों के हुए तब वे सब वाणी के वेत्ता हुए और उनके माता और पिता दोनों शरीर त्याग के अपनी गति में प्राप्त हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे दशों ब्राह्मण माता पिता से रहित हो गृह को त्याग के कैलास के शिखर पर जा चढ़े और परस्पर विचार करने लगे कि वह कौन ईश्वर है जो परमेश्वररूप है और वह कौन ईश्वरपद है जिसके पाने से फिर दुःखी भी न हो और नाश भी न हो और सबका ईश्वर हो । तब एक भाई ने कहा कि सबसे बड़ा ऐश्वर्य मण्डलेश्वर का है । क्योंकि सब पर उसकी आज्ञा चलती है । दूसरे भाई ने कहा कि मण्डलेश्वर की विभूति भी कुछ नहीं, क्योंकि वह भी राजा के अधीन होता है; इससे राजा का पद बड़ा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तीसरे ने कहा राजा की विभूति भी कुछ नहीं; क्योंकि राजा चक्रवर्ती के अधीन होता है इसलिए चक्रवर्ती का पद बड़ा है । चौथै ने कहा कि चक्रवर्ती भी कुछ नहीं, क्योंकि वह भी यम के अधीन होता है, इस से यम का पद बड़ा है । पाँचवें ने कहा कि इन्द्र के आगे यम की विभूति कुछ भी नहीं इससे इन्द्र का पद बड़ा है । छठे ने कहा कि इन्द्र की विभूति भी कुछ नहीं ब्रह्मा के एक मुहूर्त में इन्द्र नष्ट हो जाता है । तब सबसे बड़े भाई ने जो बड़ा बुद्धिमान था गम्भीर वचन से कहा कि जो कुछ विभूति है सो सब ब्रह्मा के कल्प में नष्ट हो जाती है-इससे बड़ा ऐश्वर्य ब्रह्मा जी का है उससे बड़ा और कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भगवन्! इस प्रकार जब बड़े भाई ने कहा तब सबने कहा, भली कही! भली कही । फिर सबने बड़े भाई से कहा, हे तात! जो सबका दुःखनाशकर्त्ता और जगत्*पूज्य ब्राह्मपद है तो उसको कैसे प्राप्त हों? जिस उपाय से हम प्राप्त हों वह उपाय कहो । उसने कहा, हे भाइयो! और सब भावनाओं को त्याग करो और यह निश्चय करो कि हम ब्रह्मा हैं और पदमासन पर बैठे हैं । सब सृष्टि के कर्त्ता और सबकी पालना और संहारकर्ता हम ही हैं और जो कुछ जगज्जाल है उसका आश्रयभूत हम नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब सृष्टि हमारे अंग में स्थित है जब हम ऐसा निश्चय और सजातिभावना धरके बैठैंगे तब हमको ब्रह्मा का पद प्राप्त होगा । हे भगवन्! जब इस प्रकार बड़े भाई ने कहा तब छोटे भाइयों कहा, हे तात! तुमने यथार्थ कहा है जैसे तुमने कहा है तैसे ही हम करते हैं । ऐसा कहकर सब ध्यान में स्थित हुए और जैसे कागज पर मूर्ति लिखी होती है तैसे ही दशों ध्यान स्थित हुए । मन में हरएक ने यही चिन्तवन किया कि मैं ब्रह्मा हूँ; कमल मेरा आसन है, मैं सृष्टिकर्त्ता और भोक्ता हूँ और महेश्वर भी मैं ही हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

साङ्गोपाङ्ग जगत्*कर्म मैने ही रचे हैं; सरस्वती और गायत्री सहित वेद मेरे आगे आ खड़े हैं और इस लोकपाल और सिद्धों के मण्डलों को पालनेवाला भी मैं ही हूँ । स्वर्ग, भूमि, पाताल, पहाड़, नदियाँ और समुद्र सब मैंने रचे हैं और महाबाहु वज्र के धारने वाला और यज्ञों का भोक्ता इन्द्र मैंने ही रचा है । सूर्य मेरी ही आज्ञा से तपता है और जगत् की मर्यादा के निमित्त सब लोकपाल मैंने ही रचे हैं । जैसे गो को गोपाल पालता है तैसे ही लोकपाल मेरी आज्ञा पाकर जीवों को पालते हैं और समुद्र में तरंग उपजते और मिट जाते हैं तैसे ही जगत् मुझसे उपजा है और फिर मुझसे ही लीन होता है । क्षण दिन, मास, वर्ष, युग आदिक काल मेरे ही रचे हुए हैं और मैंने ही सब काल के नाम रक्खे हैं । मैं ही दिनको उत्पन्न करता हूँ और रात्रि को लीन कर लेता हूँ; सदा आत्म पद में स्थित हूँ और पूर्ण परमेश्वर मैं ही हूँ । हे ब्रह्माजी! इस प्रकार वे दशों भाई भावना धारण कर बैठे रहे- मानों कागज पर मूर्ति लिख छोड़ी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जगद्रचनानिर्वाण वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

भानु बोले, हे भगवन्! इस प्रकार इन्द्रर के दशों पुत्र पितामह की भावना धारण करके बैठे और जैसे जेठ, आषाढ़ में कमल के पत्र सूखकर गिर पड़ते हैं तैसे ही उनकी देह धूप और पवन से सूखकर गिर पड़ी । तब वनचर उनके शरीरों को आपस में खेंचकर भक्षण कर गये । जैसे वानर फल पकड़ते हैं और विदारण करते हैं तैसे ही इनके देह वे विदारने लगे तो भी उनकी वृत्ति ध्यान से छूट के बाह्यदेहादिक अभ्यास में न आई, ब्रह्मा की भावना में ही लगी रही । इस प्रकार जब चारों युगका अन्त हुआ और तुम्हारे कल्प दिन का क्षय होने लगा तब द्वादश सूर्य तपने लगे; पुष्कल मेघ गरज के वर्षने लगे; बड़ा भूचाल आया; वायु चलने लगा; समुद्र उछलने लगे; सब जल ही जल हो गया और सब भूत क्षय हो गये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब सब को संहार करके रात्रि को वे आत्मपद में स्थित हुये तब उनके शरीर भी नष्ट हो गये और पुर्यष्टक आकाश में आकाशरूप होके ब्रह्मा के संकल्प को लेकर तीव्र भावना के वश से दशों सृष्टि सहित भिन्न-भिन्न अपनी-अपनी सृष्टि के दश ब्रह्मा हुए । फिर जाग कर देखते हैं कि आकाश में फुरते हैं । हे भगवन्! उन दशों ब्राह्मणों के चित्त आकाश में ही सब सृष्टि स्थित हैं । उन दश सृष्टियों में से एक सृष्टि का सूर्य मैं हूँ । आकाश में मेरा मन्दिर है और क्षण, दिन, पक्ष, मास और युग मुझ ही से होते हैं-इस क्रिया में मुझको उन्होंने लगाया है । हे भगवन्! इस प्रकार मैंने आपसे दशों ब्रह्मा और उनकी दशों सृष्टि कहीं, वे सृष्टि सब मनोमात्र हैं । अब जैसी आपकी इच्छा हो तैसी कीजिये । भिन्न-भिन्न जगत्*जाल कल्पना जो इन्द्रजाल की नाईं विस्मृत हुई हैं वे चित्त के भ्रम से भासती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐन्दवनिश्चयकथन

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर ब्रह्माजी बोले, हे ब्राह्मण, ब्रह्मवेत्ताओं में श्रेष्ठ! इस प्रकार ब्रह्मा के सूर्य ब्रह्मा से कहकर जब तूष्णीम हुए तब उनके वचनों को विचार कर मैंने कहा, हे भानु! तुमने सृष्टि दश कहीं अब मैं क्या रचूँ । यह तो दश सृष्टि हुई और दश ब्रह्मा हैं अब मेरे रचने से क्या सिद्ध होगा? हे मुनीश्वर! जब इस प्रकार मैंने कहा तब सूर्य विचार कर बोले हे प्रभो! आप तो निरच्छित हैं आपको सृष्टि रचने में कुछ इच्छा नहीं, सृष्टि की रचना आपको विनोदमात्र है किसी कामना के निमित्त नहीं रचते । आप निष्कामरूप हैं । जैसे जल में सूर्य का प्रतिबिम्ब होता है और जल बिना प्रतिबिम्ब की कल्पना नहीं होता तैसे ही संवेदन करके आपसे सृष्टि की रचना होती है । अज्ञानी को आप सृष्टिकर्ता भासते हैं पर आप तो सदा ज्यों के त्यों निष्क्रियरूप हैं हे भगवन् आपको शरीर आदिक की प्राप्ति और त्याग में कुछ द्वेष नहीं उत्पत्ति और संहार की आपको कल्पना नहीं-लीलामात्र आपसे सृष्टि होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य से दिन होता है और सूर्य के अस्त होने से दिन लय हो जाता है पर सूर्य असंसक्तरूप है तैसे ही आपसे संवेदन के फुरने से सृष्टि होती है और संवेदन के अस्फुर हुए सृष्टि का लय होता है, पर आप सदा आसक्त हैं । जगत् की रचना आपका नित्यकर्म है और उस कर्म के त्याग करने से आपको कुछ अपूर्व वस्तु भी नहीं प्राप्त होती इससे जो कुछ आपका नित्यकर्म है उसे कीजिये । हे जगत्पति! जैसे निष्कलंक दर्पण प्रतिबिम्ब अंगीकार करता है तैसे ही महापुरुष यथा प्राप्त कर्म को असंसक्त होकर अंगीकार करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे ज्ञानवान् को कर्म करने में कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं तैसे ही उसको करने में और न करने में कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं; करना न करना दोनों उसको सम हैं । इस कारण दोनों में आप सुषुप्तिरूप हैं । हे भगवन्! आप तो सदा सुषुप्तिरूप हैं और उत्थान किसी प्रकार नहीं । इससे आप सुषुप्तिरूप प्रबोध होकर अपने प्रकृत आचार कीजिये । जो इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्रों की सृष्टि देखो तब भी विरुद्ध कुछ नहीं । जो ज्ञान दृष्टि से देखो तो एक ही अद्वैत ब्रह्म है और कुछ नहीं बना और जो चित्*दृष्टि से देखो तो संकल्परूप अनेक सृष्टि फुरती हैं । उसमें आस्था करनी क्या है? जो चर्मदृष्टि से देखो तो आपको सृष्टि भासती ही नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके साथ आपको क्या है; उनकी सृष्टि उन्हीं के चित्त में स्थित है और उनकी सृष्टि आप नाश भी न कर सकोगे क्योंकि जो इन्द्रियों से कर्म होता है वह नष्ट हो सकता है, परन्तु मन के निश्चय को कोई नष्ट नहीं कर सकता । हे भगवन्! जो निश्चय जिसके चित्त में दृढ़ हो गया है उसको वही निवृत्त करे तो निवृत्त होता है और कोई निवृत्त नहीं कर सकता । देह नष्ट होने से निश्चय नहीं नष्ट होता जो चिरकाल का निश्चय दृढ़ हो रहा है उसका स्वरूप से नाश नहीं होता । हे भगवन्! जो मन में दृढ़ निश्चय हो रहा है वही पुरुष का रूप है; उसका निश्चय और किसी से नहीं होता । जैसे जल सॣचने से पर्वत चलायमान नहीं होता तैसे ही चित्त का निश्चय और से चलायमान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कृत्रिमइन्द्रवाक  य...............

----------


## ravi chacha

भानु बोले, हे देवेश! इस पर एक पूर्व इतिहास है वह आप सुनिये । इन्द्रद्रुम नाम एक राजा था और उसकी कमलनयनी अहल्या रानी थी । उसके नगर में इन्द्र नामक एक ब्राह्मण का पुत्र बहुत सुन्दर और बलवान् रहता था । एक समय उस रानी के पूर्व की अहल्या गौतम की स्त्री और इन्द्र की कथा सुनी तब एक सहेली ने कहा, हे रानी! जैसे पूर्व अहल्या थी तैसे ही तुम भी हो और जैसा वह इन्द्र सुन्दर था तैसे ही तुम्हारे नगर में भी एक इन्द्र ब्राह्मण है । हे भगवन्! जब इस प्रकार रानी ने सुना तब उस इन्द्र में रानी का अनुराग हुआ परन्तु वह रानी को न मिलें और रानी का शरीर इसी कारण दिन पर दिन सूखता जावे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान राजा ने सुना कि उसको गरमी का कुछ रोग है इस कारण उसकी निवृत्ति के लिए केले के पत्र और शीतल औषधि उसको दिलवाये परन्तु उसको वाञ्छित पदार्थ कोई दृष्टि न आये और खाना, पीना शय्यादिक जो कुछ इन्द्रियों के वाञ्छित पदार्थ हैं वह उसको कोई सुखरूप न भासे । वह दिन दिन पीत वर्ण होती जावे और इन्द्र के वियोग से जैसे जल बिना मछली मरुस्थल में तड़फे तैसे ही वह तड़फती रहे और कहे हा इन्द्र! हा इन्द्र निदान जब उस ने लोकलाज त्याग दी और इन्द्र में उसका बहुत स्नेह बढ़ गया तब विचारकर एक सखी ने कहा है रानी! मैं ब्राह्मण को ले आती हूँ यह सुन रानी सावधान हुई और जैसे चन्द्रमा को देखके कमलिनी खिल आती है तैसे वह खिल आई ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सखी रानी से कहके ब्राह्मण के घर गई और उस इन्द्र को प्रबोध करके रात्रि के समय अहल्या के पास ले आई । जब वह गोप्यस्थान में इकट्ठे हुए तो परस्पर लीला करने लगे और दोनों का चित्त परस्पर स्नेह से बँध गया और बहुत प्रसन्न हुए । जैसे चकवी-चकवे और रति और कामदेव का स्नेह होता है तैसे ही उनका स्नेह हुआ और एक दूसरे बिना एक क्षण भी रह न सके । निदान सब क्रिया उनकी निवृत्त हो गई और लज्जा भी दूर हो गई । जैसे चन्द्रमा को देखकर चन्द्र मुखी कमल प्रसन्न हो तैसे ही एक दूसरे को देखके वे प्रसन्न होवें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भगवन्! उस रानी का भर्त्ता भी बड़ा गुणवान् था परन्तु रानी ने भर्त्ता का त्याग किया और इन्द्र से उसने स्नेह किया । जब राजा ने उनका सम्पूर्ण वृतान्त सुना तो उनको दण्ड देने लगा, परन्तु उनको खेद न हो और जब कीचड़ में डाले तन कमल की नाईं ऊपर ही रहे, कुछ कष्ट न हो । फिर जब बरफ में उनको डाला तो भी खेदवान् न हुए । तब राजा ने कहा, हे दुर्मतियो! तुमको दुःख क्यों नहीं होता? उन्होंने कहा हमको दुःख कैसे हो, हम तो अपने आपको भी नहीं जानते?

----------


## ravi chacha

तब अहल्या ने कहा मुझको सब इन्द्र ही भासता है; भिन्न दुःख क्या हो? इन्द्र ने कहा मुझको सब अहल्या ही भासती है; भिन्न दुःख कहाँ हो? तेरे दण्ड देने से हमको कुछ दुःख नहीं होता हम परस्पर हर्षवान् हैं । तब राजा ने उनको बाँधकर अग्नि में डाल दिया तो भी वह न जले और फिर हाथी के चरणों तले डलवा दिये तो भी उनको कुछ कष्ट न हुआ । तब राजा ने कहा, रे पापियों! तुमको अग्नि आदिक में दुःख क्यों नहीं होता? तब इन्द्र ने कहा, हे राजन्! जो कुछ जगज्जाल है वह मन में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसा मन है तैसा पुरुषरूप है । जैसा निश्चय मन में दृढ़ होता है उसको कोई दूर नहीं कर सकता । चाहे कोई हमको दण्ड दे परन्तु हमको कुछ दुःख न होगा, क्योंकि हमारे हृदय में परस्पर प्रतिभा हो रही है । जो कोई अनिष्ट हमको हो तो दुःख भी हो; हमको अनिष्ट तो कोई नहीं तब दुःख कैसे हो? हे राजन्! जो कुछ मन में दृढ़ीभूत होता है वही भासता है उसका निश्चय कोई दूर नहीं कर सकता । शरीर नष्ट हो जाता है परन्तु मन का निश्चय नष्ट नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राजन्! जो मन में तीव्र संवेग होता है सो वर और शाप से भी दूर नहीं होता । जैसे सुमेरु पर्वत को मन्द-मन्द वायु नहीं चला सकता तैसे ही मन के निश्चय को कोई नहीं चला सकता। मेरे हृदय में इसकी मूर्त्ति स्थरीभूत है और इसके हृदय में मेरी मूर्त्ति स्थिरीभूत है । इसको सब जगत् मैं ही भासता हूँ और मुझको सब जगत् यही भासती हैं । जो कुछ दूसरा भासे तो दुःख भी हो । जैसे लोहे के कोट में कोई दुःख नहीं दे सकता तैसे ही मुझको कोई दुःख नहीं, मैं जहाँ जाता हूँ वहाँ सब ओर से अहल्या ही भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़की वर्षा में पर्वत चलायमान नहीं होता तैसे ही हमको दुःख नहीं होता । हे राजन्! मन का ही नाम अहल्या और इन्द्र है और मन ही ने सब जगत् रचा है । जैसा-जैसा मन में दृढ़ निश्चय होता है तैसा ही भासता है और सुमेरु की नाईं स्थिर हो जाता है, कदापि नष्ट नहीं होता । जैसे पत्र फल, फूल, और टहनी के काटने से वृक्ष नष्ट नहीं होता; जब बीज ही नष्ट हो तब वृक्ष नष्ट होता है तैसे ही शरीर के नष्ट होने से मन का निश्चय नष्ट नहीं होता । जब मन का निश्चय ही उलट पड़े तब ही दूर होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक शरीर जब नष्ट होता है तब जीव और शरीर धर लेता है जैसे स्वप्न में यह शरीर रहता है और अन्य शरीर धरके चेष्टा करता है तो शरीर के ही अधीन हुआ; तैसे ही शरीर के नष्ट हुए मन का निश्चय दूर नहीं होता । जब मन नष्ट होता है तब शरीर के होते भी कुछ क्रिया सिद्ध नहीं होती । इससे सबका बीज मन ही है । जैसे पत्र, टहनी, फल और फूल का कारण जल है; तैसे ही सब पदार्थों का कारण मन है । जैसा चित्त है तैसा रूप पुरुष का है । इससे जहाँ मेरा चित्त जाता है वहाँ सब ओर से रानी ही भासती है । मुझको दुःख कैसे हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

अहल्यानुरागसमाप्  िवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

भानु बोले, हे भगवन्! इस प्रकार जब इन्द्र ब्राह्मण ने कहा तब कमलनयन राजा ने भरत नाम ऋषीश्वर से जो समीप बैठे थे कहा, हे सर्वधर्मों के वेत्ता भरत मुनीश्वर! तुम देखो कि यह कैसा ढीठ पापात्मा है । जैसा इनका पाप है उसके अनुसार इनको शाप दो कि यह मर जावें । जो मारने योग्य न हो और उसको राजा मारे तो उसको पाप होता है; तैसे ही पापी के न मारने से भी पाप होता है । इससे इन पापियों को शाप दो कि यह नष्ट हो जावें । भरत मुनि ने उनका पाप विचारके कहा, अरे पापियों! तुम मर जावो तब उस इन्द्र ब्राह्मण ने कहा, रे दुष्टों! तुमने जो शाप दिया उससे हमारा क्या होगा? केवल हमारा शरीर नष्ट होगा मन तो नष्ट होने का नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम चाहे लाख यत्न करो उस मन से हम और शरीर धारण करेंगे-हमारे मन के नष्ट हुए बिना विपर्यय दशा न होगी । ऐसा कहकर दोनों पृथ्वी पर इस भाँति गिर पड़े जैसे मूल के काटे वृक्ष गिर पड़ता है और वासना संयोग से दोनों मृग हुए । वहाँ भी परस्पर स्नेह में रहे और फिर उस जन्म को भी त्याग कर पक्षी हुए । कुछ दिन के पश्चात् उन्होंने उस देह को भी त्याग किया और अब हमारी सृष्टि में तपकर्ता पुण्यवान् ब्राह्मण और ब्राहमणी हुए हैं । इससे तुम देखो कि भरत मुनि ने शाप दिया तो उनके शरीर नष्ट हुए परन्तु मन का जो कुछ निश्चय था सो नष्ट न हुआ । वे जहाँ शरीर पावें वहाँ दोनों इकट्ठे ही अकृत्रिम प्रेम वान् रहें और किसी से आनन्दमान न हों ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवक्रमोपदेश..............  ...

----------


## ravi chacha

भानु बोले, हे नाथ! आप देखें कि जैसा मन का निश्चय होता है उसके अनुसार आगे भासता है । इन्द्र के पुत्र की सृष्टिवत् मन के निश्चय को कोई दूर नहीं कर सकता । हे जगत् के पति! मन ही जगत् का कर्ता और मन ही पुरुष है । मन का किया सब कुछ होता है और शरीर का किया कोई कार्य नहीं होता ।जो मन में दृढ़ निश्चय होता है वह किसी औषध से दूर नहीं होता ।जैसे मणि में प्रतिबिम्ब मणि के उठाये बिना नहीं दूर होता तैसे ही मन का निश्चय भी किसी और से दूर नहीं होता जब मन ही उल्टे तब ही दूर हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी से कहा है कि अनेक सृष्टि के भ्रम चित्त में स्थित है । इससे हे ब्रह्मा! आप भी चिदाकाश में सृष्टि रचो । हे नाथ! तीन आकाश हैं - एक भूताकाश, दूसरा चित्ताकाश और तीसरा चिदाकाश । ये तीनों अनन्त हैं; इनका अन्त कहीं नहीं ।भूताकाश चित्ताकाश के आश्रय स्थित है और चित्ताकाश चिदाकाश के आश्रय है । भूताकाश और चित्ताकाश दोनों चिदाकाश के आश्रय जितनी आपकी इच्छा हो उतनी सृष्टि आप भी रचिये । चिदाकाश अनन्त रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्रों ने आपका क्या लिया है? अपना नित्य कर्म आप भी कीजिये । ब्रह्मा बोले; हे वशिष्ठजी! इस प्रकार जब सूर्य ने मुझसे कहा तो मैंने विचार करके कहा, हे भानु! तुमने युक्त वचन कहे हैं कि एक भूताकाश है, दूसरा चित्ता काश है और तीसरा चिकाकाश है, वे तीनों अनन्त हैं परन्तु भूताकाश और चित्ताकाश दोनों चिदाकाश के आश्रय फुरते हैं । इससे हम भी अपने नित्यकर्म करते है और जो कुछ मैं तुमको कहता हूँ वह तुम भी मानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी सृष्टि के तुम मनु प्रजापति हो और जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा हो तैसे रचो । सूर्य ने मेरी आज्ञा मानके अपने दो शरीर किये-एक तो पूर्व के सूर्य से उस सृष्टि का सूर्य हुआ और दूसरा शरीर स्वायम्भुवमनु का किया । और मेरी आज्ञा के अनुसार उसने सृष्टि रची । इससे मैंने तुमसे कहा है कि यह जगत् सब मन का रचा हुआ है । जो मन में दृढ़ निश्चय होता है वही सफल होता है । जैसे इन्द्र ब्राह्मण की सृष्टि हुई । हे मुनीश्वर! देह के नष्ट हुए भी मन का निश्चय दूर नहीं होता; चित्त में फिर भी वही भास आता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह चित्त आत्मा का किञ्चन रूप है । जैसे उसमें स्फूर्त्ति होती है तैसे ही होकर भासता है । प्रथम जो शुद्ध संचितरूप में उत्थान हुआ है वह अन्तवाहक शरीर है और फिर जो उसमें दृढ़ अभ्यास और स्वरूप का प्रमाद हुआ तो आधिभौतिक शरीर हुए और जब आधिभौतिक का अभिमानी हुआ तब उसका नामी जीव हुआ । देहाभिमान से नाना प्रकार की वासना होती है और उनके अनुसार घटीयन्त्र की नाईं भटकता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब फिर आत्मा का बोध होता है तब देह से आदि लेकर दृश्य शान्त हो जाता है । हे मुनीश्वर! यह सब दृश्य भ्रम से भासता है; वास्तव में न कोई उपजा है और न कोई जगत् है । यह सब भ्रम चित्त ने रचा है उसके अनुसार घटी यन्त्र की नाईं भटकता है । जब फिर आत्मा का बोध होता है तब देह से आदि ले सब प्रपञ्च शान्त हो जाते हैं । हे मुनीश्वर! जो कुछ दृश्य भासता है वह मन से भासता है । वास्तव में न कोई माया है और न कोई जगत् है-यह सब भ्रम भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे वशिष्ठजी और द्वैत कुछ नहीं; चित्त के फुरने से ही अहं त्वं आदिक भ्रम भासते हैं । जैसे इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्र मन के निश्चय से ब्रह्मरूप हो गये तैसे ही मैं ब्रह्मा हूँ । शुद्ध आत्मा में जो चैत्यता होती है वही ब्रह्मारूप होकर स्थित है और शुद्ध आत्मा में जो चैत्यता होती है वही मनरूप है । उस मन के संयोग से चैतन को जीव कहते हैं । जब इसमें जीवत्व होता है तब अपनी देह देखता है और फिर नाना प्रकार के जगत् भ्रम देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्रों को सृष्टि भासी और जैसे भ्रम से आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा और रस्सी में सर्प भासता है तैसे ही जगत् सत्य भी नहीं और असत्य भी नहीं । प्रत्यक्ष देखने से सत्य भासता है और नाशभाव से असत्य है और वह सब मन में फुरता है । मन के दो रूप हैं-एक जड़ और दूसरा चेतन । जड़रूप मन का दृश्यरूप है और चैतनरूप ब्रह्म है ।जब दृश्य की ओर फुरता है तब दृश्यरूप होता है और जब चेतनभाव की ओर स्थित होता है तब जैसे सुवर्ण के जाने से भूषणभाव नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब जड़भाव में फुरता है तब नाना प्रकार के जगत् देखता है । वास्तव में ब्रह्मादिक तृणपर्यन्त सब ही चैतन रूप हैं । जड़ उसको कहना चाहिये जिसमें चित्त का अभाव हो । जैसे लकड़ी में चित्त नहीं भासता और प्राणधारियों में चित्त भासता है । परन्तु स्वरूप में दोनों तुल्य हैं, क्योंकि सर्व परमात्मा द्वारा प्रकाशते हैं । हे वशिष्ठजी! सब चेतनस्वरूप हैं जो चेतनस्वरूप न हों तो क्यों भासें । चेतनता से उपलब्धरूप होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जड़ और चेतन का विभाग अवाच्य ब्रह्म में नहीं पाया जाता; प्रमाद दोष से है वास्तव में नहीं । जैसे स्वप्न में जो दो प्रकार के जड़ और चेतन भूत भासते हैं उनका प्रमाद होता है तब उस चेतन भूत प्राणी को जड़ चेतन विभाग भासता है और स्वरूपदर्शी को सब एक स्वरूप है हे मुनीश्वर! ब्रह्मा में जो चैत्यता हुई वही मन हुआ उस मन में जो चेतनभाग है वही ब्रह्मा है और जड़भाग अबोध है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अबोधभाव होता है तब दृश्यभ्रम देखता है और जब चेतनभाव में स्थित हो जाता है तब शुद्ध रूप होता है । हे मुनीश्वर! चेतनमात्र में अहंकार का उत्थान दृश्य है और परमार्थ में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे तरंग जल से भिन्न नहीं तैसे ही अहं चेतनमात्र से भिन्न नहीं होता । सबकी प्रतीति ब्रह्म ही में होती है, वह परमपद है और सब दुःखों से रहित है । वही शुद्ध चित्त जीव जब चैत्यभाव को चेतता है तब जड़भाव को देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वप्न में कोई अपना मरना देखता है तैसे ही वह चित्त जड़भाव को देखता है । आत्मा सर्वशक्तिमान् है; कर्त्ता है तो भी कुछ नहीं करता और उसके समान और कोई नहीं । हे मुनीश्वर! यह जगत् कुछ वास्तव में उपजा नहीं, चित्त के फुरने से भासता है । जब चित्त की स्फूर्ति होती है तब जगज्जाल भासता है और जब चैतन आत्मा में स्थित होता है तब मन का जड़भाव नहीं रहता । जैसे पारसमणि के मिलाप से ताँबा सुवर्ण हो जाता है और फिर उसका ताँबा भाव नहीं रहता तैसे ही जब मन आत्मा में स्थित होता है तब उसकी जड़ता दृश्यभाव नहीं रहती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सुवर्ण को शोधन करने से उसका मैल जाता है और शुद्ध ही शेष रहता है तैसे ही चित्त जब आत्मा में स्थित होता है तब उसका जड़भाव जल जाता है और शुद्ध चैतनमात्र शेष रहता है । वास्तव में पूछो तो शुद्ध भी द्वैत में होता है; आत्मा में द्वैत नहीं इससे शुद्ध कैसे हो? जैसे आकाश के फूल और वृक्ष वास्तव में कुछ नहीं होते तैसे ही शोधन भी वास्तव में कुछ नहीं । हे मुनीश्वर! जब तक आत्मा का अज्ञान है तब तक नाना प्रकार का जगत् भासता है और जब आत्मा का बोध होता है तब जगत्*भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत्*भ्रम चित्त में है; जैसा निश्चय चित्त में होता है तैसा ही हो भासता है इसी पर अहल्या और इन्द्रका दृष्टान्त कहाँ है। इससे जैसी भावना दृढ़ होती है तैसा हो भासता है । हे वशिष्ठजी! जिसको यही भावना दृढ़ है कि मैं देह हूँ वह पुरुष देह के निमित्त सब चेष्टा करता है और इसी कारण बहुत काल पर्यन्त कष्ट पाता है । जैसे बालक वैताल की कल्पना से भय पाता है तैसे ही देह में अभिमान से जीव कष्ट पाता है जिसकी भावना देह से निवृत्त होकर शुद्ध चैतनभाव में प्राप्त होती है उसको देहादिक जगत् भ्रम शान्त हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोमाहात्म्य वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार ब्रह्माजी ने मुझसे कहा तब मैंने फिर प्रश्न किया कि हे भगवन्! आपने कहा है कि शाप में मन्त्रादिकों का बल होता है । वह शाप भी अचलरूप है, मिटता नहीं । मैंने ऐसा भी देखा है कि शाप से मन बुद्धि और इन्द्रियाँ भी जड़ीभूत हो जाती हैं, पर ऐसा तो नहीं है कि देह को शाप हो और मन को न हो । हे भगवन्! मन और देह तो अनन्यरूप हैं । जैसे वायु और स्पन्द में और घृत और चिकनाई में भेद नहीं होता तैसे ही मन और जगत् में भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि कहिये कि देह कुछ वस्तु नहीं, चैतन्य ही चित्त है और देह भी चित्त में कल्पित है जैसे स्वप्नदेह; मृगतृष्णा का जल और दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है सो एक के नष्ट हुए दोनों क्यों नहीं नष्ट होते तैसे देह के शाप से चाहिए कि मन को भी शाप लग जावे तो मैंने देखा है कि शाप से भी जड़ीभूत हो गये हैं और आप कहते हैं कि देह का कर्म मन को नहीं लगता । यह कैसे जानिये? ब्रह्मा बोले, हे मुनीश्वर! ऐसा पदार्थ जगत् में कोई नहीं जो सब कर्मों को त्यागकर पुण्यरूप पुरूषार्थ करने से सिद्ध न हो । पुरुषा र्थ करने से सिद्ध न हो । पुरुषार्थ करने से सब कुछ होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मा से चींटी पर्यन्त जिस जिसकी भावना होती है तैसा ही रूप हो भासता है । सब जगत् के दो शरीर हैं-एक मनरूपी जो चञ्चलरूप है और दूसरा आधिभौतिक माँसमय शरीर है उसका किया कार्य निष्फल होता है और मन से जो चेष्टा होती है वह सुफल होती है । हे मुनीश्वर! जिस पुरुष को माँसमय शरीर में अहंभाव है उसको आधिव्याधि और शाप भी अवश्य लगता है और माँसमय शरीर जो गूँगे; दीन और क्षणनाशी हैं उनके साथ जिसका संयोग है वह दीन रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तरूपी शरीर चञ्चल है वह किसी के वश नहीं होता अर्थात् उसका वश करना महा कठिन है । जब दृढ़ वैराग्य और अभ्यास हो तब वह वश हो अन्यथा नहीं होता । मन महाचञ्चल है और यह जगत् मन में है । जैसा जैसा मन में निश्चय है सो दूर नहीं होता । माँसमय शरीर का किया कुछ सुफल नही होता और जो मन का निश्चय है सो दूर नही होता । हे मुनीश्वर! जिन पुरुषों ने चित्त को आत्मपद में स्थित किया है उनको अग्नि में भी डालिये तो भी दुःख कुछ नहीं होता और जल में भी उनको दुःख नहीं होता, क्योंकि उनका चित्त शरीरादिक भाव ग्रह्ण नहीं करता केवल आत्मा में स्थित होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मुनीश्वर सब भावों को त्यागकर मन का निश्चय जिसमें दृढ़ होता है वही भासता है । जहाँ मन दृढ़ीभूत होकर चलता है उसको वही भासता है और किसी संसार के कष्ट और शाप से चलायमान नहीं होता । जो किसी दुःख शाप से मन विपर्यभाव में प्राप्त हो जावे तो जानिये कि यह दृढ़ लगा न था-अभ्यास की शिथिलता थी । हे मुनीश्वर! मन की तीव्रता के हिलाने में किसी पदार्थ की शक्ति नहीं, क्योंकि सृष्टि मानसी है । इससे मन में मन को समाय चित्त को परम पद में लगावो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चित्त आत्मा में दृढ़ होता है तब जगत् के पदार्थों से चलायमान नहीं होता । माण्डव्य ऋषी श्वर को जिनका चित्त आत्मा में लगा हुआ था शूली पर भी खेद न हुआ । हे मुनीश्वर जिसमें मन दृढ़ होकर लगता है उसको कोई चला नहीं सकता । जैसे इन्द्र ब्राह्मण चलायमा न न हुआ तैसे ही आत्मा में स्थिर हुआ मन चलायमान नहीं होता । हे मुनीश्वर! जैसा जैसा मन में तीव्रभाव होता है उसी की सिद्धता होती है दीर्घतपा एक ऋषि था वह किसी प्रकार अन्धे कूप में गिर पड़ा और उसकूप में मन को दृढ़कर यज्ञ करने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस यज्ञ से मन में देवता होकर इन्द्रपुरी में फल भोगने लगा और जैसे इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्र मनुष्यों के समान थे और उनके मन में जो ब्रह्मा की भावना थी उससे वे दशों ब्रह्मा हुए और दशों ने अपनी अपनी सृष्टि रची और वह सृष्टि मुझसे भी नहीं खण्डित होती । इससे जो कुछ दृढ़ अभ्यास होता है वह नष्ट नहीं होता । देवता और महाऋषि आदि जो धैर्यवान् हुए हैं और जिनकी एक क्षणमात्र भी वृत्ति चलायमान नहीं होती थी उनको संसार की आधि-व्याधि, ताप, शाप, मन्त्र और पापकर्म से लेकर संसार के जो क्षोभ और दुःख हैं नहीं स्पर्श करते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कमलफूल का प्रहार शिला नहीं फोड़ सकता तैसे ही धैर्यवान् को संसार का ताप नहीं खण्डन कर सकता । जिसके आधि-व्याधि दुःख देते हैं उसे जानिये कि वह परमार्थ-दर्शन से शून्य है । हे मुनीश्वर! जो पुरुष स्वरूप में सावधान हुए हैं उनको कोई दुःख स्पर्श नहीं करता और स्वप्न में भी उनको दुःख का अनु भव नहीं होता क्योंकि उनका चित्त सावधान है इससे तुम भी दृढ़ पुरुषार्थ करके मन से मन को मारो तो जगत्*भ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे मुनीश्वर! जिसको स्वरूप का प्रमाद होता है उसको क्षण में जगत्*भ्रम दृढ़ हो जाता है । जैसे बालक को क्षण में वैताल भासि आता है तैसे ही प्रमाद से जगत् भासता है । हे मुनीश्वर! मनरूपी कुलाल है और वृत्तिरूपी मृत्तिका है; उस मन से वृत्ति क्षण में अनेक आकार धरती है । जैसे मृत्तिका कुलाल द्वारा घटादिक अनेक आकार को धरती है तैसे ही निश्चय के अनुसार वृत्ति अनेक आकारों को पाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य में उलूकादिक अपनी भावना से अन्धकार देखते हैं, कितनों को चन्द्रमा की किरणें भी भावना से अग्निरूपी भासती हैं और कितनो को विष में अमृत की भावना होती है तो उनको विष भी अमृतरूप हो भासता है । इसी प्रकार कटु, अम्ल और लवण भी भावना के अनुसार भासते हैं । जैसे मन में निश्चय होता है तैसे ही भासता है । मनरूपी बाजीगर जैसी रचना चाहता है तैसी ही रच लेता है और मन का रचा जगत् सत्य नहीं और असत्य भी नहीं । प्रत्यक्ष देखने से सत्य है और असत्य नहीं, और नष्टभाव से असत्य है सत्य नहीं, और सत्य असत्य भी मन से भासता है, वास्तव में कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वासनात्याग वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इस प्रकार प्रथम ब्रह्माजी ने जो मुझसे कहा था वह मैंने अब तुमसे कहा है! प्रथम ब्रह्मा जो अहंशब्द पद में स्थित था उसमें चित्त हुआ अर्थात् अहं अस्मि चेतनता का लक्षण हुआ और उसकी जब दृढ़ता हुई तब मन हुआ, उस मन ने पञ्चतन्मात्रा की कल्पना की वह तेजाकार ब्रह्मा परमेष्ठी कहाता है । हे रामजी! वह ब्रह्माजी मनरूप हैं और मन ही ब्रह्मारूप है । उसका रूप संकल्प है जैसा संकल्प करता है तैसा ही होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस ब्रह्मा ने एक अविद्याशक्ति कल्पी है अनात्मा में आत्माभिमान करने का नाम अविद्या है । फिर अविद्या की निवृत्ति विद्या कल्पी । इसी प्रकार पहाड़, तृण, जल, समुद्र, स्थावर-जंगम सम्पूर्ण जगत् को उत्पन्न किया । इस प्रकार ब्रह्मा हुआ और इस प्रकार जगत् हुआ । तुमने जो कहा कि जगत् कैसे उपजता है और कैसे मिटता है सो सुनो । जैसे समुद्र में तरंग उपजते हैं और समुद्र ही में लीन होते हैं तैसे ही सम्पूर्ण जगत् ब्रह्म में उपजता है और ब्रह्मा ही में लीन होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मसत्ता में जो अहं का उल्लेख हुआ है सो मन है और वही ब्रह्मा है, उसी ने नाना प्रकार का जो जगत् रचा है वही सर्वचित्त शक्ति फैली है और चित्त के फुरने ही से नानात्व भासता है । हे रामजी! जो कुछ जीव हैं उन सब में आत्म सत्ता स्थित है, परन्तु अपने स्वरूप के प्रमाद से भटकते हैं । जैसे वायु से वन के कुञ्जों में सूखे पात भटकते हैं तैसे ही कर्मरूपी वायु से जीव भटकते हैं और अधः और ऊर्ध्व में घटीयन्त्र की नाईं अनेक जन्म धरते हैं । जब काकतालीवत् सत्संग प्राप्ति हो और अपना पुरुषार्थ करे तब मुक्त हो । इसकी जब तक प्राप्त नहीं होती तब तक कर्म रूपी रस्सी से बाँधे हुए अनेक जन्म भटकते हैं और जब ज्ञान की प्राप्ति होगी तभी दृश्यभ्रम से छूटेंगे अन्यथा न छूटेंगे । हे रामजी! इस प्रकार ब्रह्मा से जीव उप जते और मिटते हैं । अनन्त संकटों की कारण वासना ही है जो नाना प्रकार के भ्रम दिखाती है और जगत्*रूपी मन की जन्मरूपी वैताल बेल वासना जल से बढ़ती है जब सम्यक् ज्ञान प्राप्त हो तब उसी कुठार से काटो । जब मन में वासना का क्षोभ मिटे तब शरीर रूपी अंकुर मनरूपी बीज से न उपजे जैसे भुने बीज में अंकुर नहीं उपजता तैसे ही वासना से रहित मन शरीर को नहीं धारण करता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कर्मपौरुषयोरैक्य प्रतिपादन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जितनी भूतजाति हैं वह ब्रह्मा से उपजी हैं । जैसे समुद्र मे जो तरंग और बुदबुदे कोई बड़े, कोई छोटे और कोई मध्यभाव के होते हैं वे सब जल हैं तैसे ही यह जीव ब्रह्म से उपजे हैं और ब्रह्मरूप हैं । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जल भासता है अग्नि से चिनगारे उपजते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म उपजते हैं । जैसे कल्पवृक्ष की मञ्जरी नाना रूप धरती है तैसे ही ब्रह्म से जीव हुए हैं । जैसे चन्द्रमा से किरणों का विस्तार होता है और वृक्ष से पत्र, फल और फूल आदिक होते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म से जीव होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सुवर्ण से अनेक भूषण होते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म से जगत् होते हैं । जैसे झरनों से जल के कण उपजते हैं तैसे ही परमात्मा से भूत उपजते हैं । जैसे आकाश एक ही है पर उससे घट-मठ की उपाधि से घटाकाश और मठाकाश कहाता है तैसे ही संवेदन के फुरने से जीव और चित्त के अफुर हुए नष्ट होते हैं । मन और कर्म में कुछ भेद नहीं; मन और कर्म इकट्ठे ही उत्पन्न होते हैं जैसे वृक्ष से फल और सुगन्ध इकट्ठे उपजते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा से मन और कर्म इकट्ठे ही उपजते हैं और फिर आत्मा में लीन होते हैं । हे रामजी । दैत्य, नाग, मनुष्य, देवता आदिक जो कुछ जीव तुमको भासते हैं वे आत्मा से उपजे हैं और फिर आत्मा ही में लीन होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनका उत्पत्ति कारण अज्ञान है, आत्मा के अज्ञान से भटकते हैं और जब आत्मज्ञान उपजता है तब संसारभ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन्! जो पदार्थ शास्त्र प्रमाण से सिद्ध है वही सत्य है और शास्त्र प्रमाण वही है जिसमें राग-द्वेष से रहित निर्णय है और अमानित्व अदम्भित्व आदिक गुण प्रतिपादन किये हैं । उस सृष्टि से जो उपदेश किया है सो ही प्रमाण है और उसके अनुसार जो जीव विचरते हैं सो उत्तम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं और जो शास्त्रप्रमाण से विपरीत वर्तते है वह अशुभगति में प्राप्त होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

लोक में भी प्रसिद्ध है कि कर्मों के अनुसार जीव उपजते हैं-जैसा -जैसा बीज होता है तैसा ही तैसा उससे अंकुर उपजता है; तैसे ही जैसा कर्म होता है तैसी गति को जीव प्राप्त होता है । कर्त्ता से कर्म होता है इस कारण यह परस्पर अ भिन्न है इनका इकट्ठा होना क्योंकर हो? कर्ता से कर्म होते हैं और कर्म से गति प्राप्त होती है । पर आप कहते हैं कि मन और कर्म ब्रह्म से इकट्ठे ही उत्पन्न हुए हैं इससे तो शास्त्र और लोगों के वचन अप्रमाण होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे देवताओं में श्रेष्ठ! इस संशय के दूर करने को तुमही योग्य हो । जैसे सत्य हो तैसे ही कहिये वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह प्रश्न तुमने अच्छा किया है इसका उत्तर मैं तुमको देता हूँ जिस के सुनने से तुमको ज्ञान होगा । हे रामजी! शुद्ध संवित्मात्र आत्मतत्त्व में जो संवेदन फुरा है सो ही कर्म का बीज मन हुआ और सो ही सबका कर्मरूप है इसलिये उसी बीज से सब फल होते हैं-कर्म और मन में कुछ भेद नहीं । जैसे सुगन्ध और कमल में कुछ भेद नहीं तैसे ही मन और कर्म में कुछ भेद नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन में संकल्प होता है उससे कर्म अंकुर ज्ञानवान् कहते हैं । हे रामजी! पूर्व देह मन ही है और उस मनरूपी शरीर से कर्म होते हैं । वह फल पर्यन्त सिद्ध होता है । मनमें जो स्फूर्ति होती है वही क्रिया है और वही कर्म है । उस मन से क्रिया कर्म अवश्य सिद्ध होता है अन्यथा नहीं होता । ऐसा पर्वत और आकाशलोक कोई नहीं जिसको प्राप्त होकर कर्मों से छूटे; जो कुछ मन के संकल्प से किया है वह अवश्यमेव सिद्ध होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पूर्व जो पुरुषार्थ प्रयत्न कुछ किया है वह निष्फल नहीं होता, अवश्यमेव उसकी प्राप्ति होती है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्म में जो चैत्यता हुई है वही मन है और कर्मरूप है और सब लोकों का बीज है कुछ भिन्न नहीं । हे रामजी! जब कोई देश से देशान्तर जाने लगता है तब जाने का संकल्प ही उसे ले जाता है, वह चलना कर्म है इससे स्फूर्तिरूप कर्म हुआ और स्फूर्तिरूप मन का भी है इससे मन और कर्म में कुछ भेद नहीं अक्षोभ समुद्ररूपी ब्रह्म है इसमें द्रवतारूपी चैत्यता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह चैत्यता जीवरूप है और उसही का नाम मन है । मन कर्मरूप है इसलिए जैसे मन फुरता है और जो कुछ मन से कार्य करता है वही सिद्ध होता है, शरीर से चेष्टा नहीं सिद्ध होती । इस कारण कहा है कि मन और कर्म में कुछ भेद नहीं पर भिन्न-भिन्न जो भासता है सो मिथ्या कल्पना है । मिथ्या कल्पना मूर्ख करते हैं बुद्धिमान नहीं करते जैसे समुद्र और तरंगों में भेद मूर्ख मानते हैं, बुद्धिमान को भेद कुछ नहीं भासता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रथम परमात्मा से मन और कर्म इकट्ठे ही उपजे हैं । जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से तरंग उपजते हैं तैसे ही चित्त फुरने से आत्मा से कर्म उपजते हैं । जैसे तरंग समुद्र में लीन होते हैं तैसे ही मन और कर्म परमात्मा में लीन होते हैं । जैसे जो पदार्थ दर्पण के निकट होता है उसी का प्रतिबिम्ब भासता है तैसे ही जो कुछ मन का कर्म होता है सो आत्मारूपी दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्बित भासता है । जैसे बरफ का रूप शीतल है-शीतलता बिना बरफ नहीं होती तैसे ही चित्त कर्म है-कर्मों बिना चित्त नहीं होता । जब चित्त से स्पन्दता मिट जाती है तब चित्त भी नष्ट हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त के नष्ट हुए कर्म भी नष्ट हो जाते हैं और कर्म के नाश हुए मन का नाश होता है जो पुरुष मन से मुक्त हुआ है वही मुक्त है और जो मन से मुक्त नहीं हुआ वही बन्धन में है । एक के नाश हुए दोनों का नाश होता है जैसे अग्नि के नाश हुए उष्णता भी नष्ट होती है और जब उष्णता नष्ट होती है तब अग्नि भी नष्ट होता है तैसे ही मन के नष्ट हुए कर्म भी नष्ट होते हैं और कर्मका नाश होने से मन भी नष्ट होता है । एक के भाव से दोनों का अभाव होता है । कर्मरूपी चित्त है और चित्*रूपी कर्म है इससे परस्पर अभेदरूप है

----------


## ravi chacha

मनः संज्ञाविचार

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मनभावनामात्र है । भावना फुरने का नाम है और फुरना क्रिया रूप है । उस फुरना क्रिया से सर्वफल की प्राप्ति होती है । रामजी बोले हे ब्राह्मण इस मन का रूप जो जड़-अजड़ है वह विस्तारपूर्वक कहिए वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आत्मतत्त्व अनन्त रूप और सर्वशक्तिमान् है । जब उसमें संकल्पशक्ति फुरती है तब उसको मन कहते हैं, जड़ अजड़ के मध्य में जो डोलायमान होता है उस मिश्रितरूप का नाम मन है । हे रामजी! भावरूप जो पदार्थ हैं उनके मध्य में जो सत्य असत्य का निश्चय करता है उसका नाम मन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें जो यह निश्चय देह से मिलकर फुरता है कि मैं चिदानन्दरूप नहीं, कृपण हूँ सो मन का रूप है । कल्पना से रहित मन नहीं होता जैसे गुणों बिना गुणी नहीं रहता तैसे ही कर्म कल्पना बिना मन नहीं रहता । जैसे ऊष्णता की सत्ता अग्नि से भिन्न नहीं होती तैसे ही कर्मों की सत्ता मन से भिन्न नहीं होती और मन और आत्मा में कुछ भेद नहीं । हे रामजी! मनरूपी बीज से संकल्परूपी नाना प्रकार के फूल होते हैं; उसमें नाना प्रकार के शरीरों से संपूर्ण जगत् देखता है और जैसी मन में वासना होती है उसके अनुसार फल की प्राप्ति होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मनका फुरना ही कर्मों का बीज है और उससे जो भिन्न क्रिया होती है सो उस वृक्ष की शाखा और नाना प्रकार के विचित्र फल हैं । हे रामजी! जिस ओर मनका निश्चय होता है उसी ओर कर्म इन्द्रियाँ भी प्रवर्तित होती हैं और जो कर्म है वही मन का फुरना है और मन ही स्फूर्तिरूप है । इसी कारण कहा है कि मन ही कर्मरूप है । उस मन की इतनी संज्ञा कही हैं मन, बुद्धि, अहंकार, कर्म कल्पना, स्मृति, वासना, अविद्या, प्रकृति, माया इत्यादिक ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कल्पना ही संसार के कारण है, चित्तको जब चैत्य का संयोग होता है तब संसारभ्रम होता है और ये जितनी संज्ञा तुमसे कही हैं सो चित्त के फुरने से काकतालीयवत् अकस्मात् फुरी हैं । रामजी बोले, हे भगवन अद्वैत तत्त्व परमसंवित् आकाश में इतनी कलना कैसे हुई और उनमें अर्थरूप दृढ़ता कैसे हुई? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! शुद्धि संवित्*मात्र सत्ता फुरने की नाईं जो स्थित हुई उसका नाममन है । जब वह वृत्ति निश्चयरूप हुई तो भाव अभाव पदार्थों को निश्चय करने लगी कि यह पदार्थ ऐसा है; यह पदार्थ ऐसा है-उस वृत्ति का नाम बुद्धि है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अनात्मा में आत्मभाव परिच्छिन्नरूप मिथ्या अभिमान् दृढ़ हुआ तब उसका रूप अहंकार हुआ । वही मिथ्या अहंवृत्ति संसारबन्धन का कारण है, किसी पदार्थ को धावती करती है और किसी को त्याग करती है और बालक की नाईं विचार से रहित ग्रहणा है उसका नाम चित्त है । वृत्ति का धर्म फुरना है उस फुरने में फल को आरोप करके उसकी ओर धावना और कर्तव्य का अभिमान फुरना कर्म है । पूर्व जो कार्य किये हैं उनको त्याग उनका संस्कार चित्त में धरकर स्मरण करने का नाम स्मृति है अथवा पूर्व जिसका अनुभव नहीं हुआ और हृदय में फुरे कि पूर्व मैंने यह किया था इसका नाम भी स्मृति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस पदार्थ का अनुभव हो और जिसका संस्कार हृदय में दृढ़ होवे उसके अनुसार जो चित्त फुरे उसका नाम वासना है । हे रामजी! आत्मतत्त्व अद्वैत है, उसमें अविद्यमान द्वैत विद्यमान हो भासता है इससे उसका नाम अविद्या है और अपने स्वरूप को भुलाकर अपने नाश के निमित्त स्पन्द चेष्टा करने और शुद्ध आत्मा में विकल्प उठाने का नाम मूल अविद्या है, शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध-इन पाँचों इन्द्रियों को दिखानेवाला पर मात्मा है और अद्वैततत्त्व आत्मा में जिस दृढ़ जाल को रचा है उस स्पन्दकला का नाम प्रकृति है और जो असत्य को सत्य और सत्य को असत्य की नाईं दिखाती है वह माया कहाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध का अनुभव करना कर्म है और जिससे शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध होते हैं वह कर्त्ता, कार्य, कारण कहाता है । शुद्ध, चेतन सत्यको कलना की नाईं प्राप्त होता है; उस फुरण वृत्ति को विपर्यय कहते हैं । उससे जब संकल्प जाल उठता है तब उसको जीव कहते हैं, मन भी इसी का नाम है, चित्त भी इसी का नाम है और बन्ध भी इसी का नाम है । हे रामजी! परमार्थ शुद्ध चित्त ही चैत्य के संयोग से और स्वरूप से बरफ की नाईं स्थित हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे भगवन यह मन जड़ हैं किंवा चेतन है, एक रूप मुझसे कहिये कि मेरे हृदय में स्थित हो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मन जड़ नहीं और चेतन भी नहीं, जड़ चेतन की गाँठ के मध्य भाव का नाम मन है और संकल्प विकल्प में कल्पित रूप मन है । उस मन से यह जगत् उत्पन्न हुआ है और जड़ और चेतन दोनों भावों में डोलायमान है अर्थात् कभी जड़भाव की ओर आता है और कभी चेतनभाव की ओर आता है । शुद्ध चेतनमात्र में जो फुरना हुआ उसी का नाम मन है और मन, बुद्धि, चित्त, अहंकार, जीवादिक अनेक संज्ञा उसी मन की हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक नट अनेक स्वांगों से अनेक संज्ञा पाता है-जिसका स्वांग धरता है उसी नाम से कहाता है तैसे ही संकल्प से मन अनेक संज्ञा पाता है जैसे पुरुष विचित्र कर्मों से अनेक संज्ञा पाता है-पाठ से पाठक; और रसोईं से रसोइयाँ कहाता है तैसे ही मन अनेक संकल्पों से अनेक संज्ञा पाता है । हे रामजी! ये जो मैंने तुमसे चित्त की अनेक संज्ञा कही हैं उनके अन्य अन्य बहुत प्रकार वादियों ने नाम रक्खे हैं, जैसा जैसा मन है तैसा ही तैसा स्वभाव लेकर मन, बुद्धि और इन्द्रियों को मानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई मन को जड़ मानते हैं; कोई मन से भिन्न मानते हैं और कोई अहंकार को भिन्न मानते हैं वे सब मिथ्या कल्पना हैं । नैयायिक कहते हैं कि सृष्टि तत्त्वों के सूक्ष्म परमाणुओं से उपजती है जब प्रलय होता है तब स्थूलतत्त्व प्रलय हो जाते हैं उनके सूक्ष्म परमाणु रहते हैं और फिर उत्पत्तिकाल में वही सूक्ष्म परमाण दूने तिगुने होकर स्थूल होते हैं; उन्ही पाँचों तत्त्वों से सृष्टि होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सांख्यमतवाले कहते हैं कि प्रकृति और माया के परिणाम से सृष्टि होती है और चार्वाक पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु, चारों तत्त्वों के इकट्ठे होने से सृष्टि उपजती मानते हैं और चारों तत्त्वों के शरीर को पुरुष मानते है और कहते हैं कि जब तत्त्व अपने आप से बिछुड़ जाते हैं तब प्रलय होती है । आर्हंत और ही प्रकार मानते हैं और बौद्ध और वैशेषिक आदि और और प्रकार से मानते हैं पञ्चरात्रिक और प्रकार ही मानते हैं, परन्तु सबही का सिद्धान्त एकही ब्रह्म आत्म तत्त्व है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एकही स्थान के अनेक मार्ग हों तो उन अनेक मार्गों से उसी स्थान को पहुँचता है तैसे ही अनेक मतों का अधिष्ठान आत्मसत्ता है और सबका सिद्धान्त एकही है, उसमें कोई वाद प्रवेश नहीं करता । हे रामजी! जितने मतवाले हैं वे अपने अपने मत को मानते हैं और दूसरे का अपमान करते हैं । जैसे मार्ग के चलनेवाले अपने-अपने मार्ग की उपमा करते हैं दूसरे की नहीं करते तैसे ही मन के भिन्न भिन्न रूप से अनेक प्रकार जगत् को कहते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक मन की अनेक संज्ञाएँ हुई हैं । जैसे एक पुरुष को अनेक प्रकार से कहते हैं, स्नान करने से स्नानकर्त्ता, दान करने से दानकर्त्ता, तप करने से तपस्वी इत्यादि क्रिया करके अनेक संज्ञाएँ होती हैं अनेक शक्ति मन की कही हैं । मन ही का नाम जीव, वासना और कर्म हैं । हे रामजी! चित्त ही के फुरने से सम्पूर्ण जगत् हुआ है और मन ही के फुरने से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब वह पुरुष चैत्य के फुरने से रहित होता है तब देखता है तो भी कुछ नहीं देखता । यह प्रसिद्ध जानिये कि जिस पुरुष को इन्द्रियों के विषय शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध, इष्ट अनिष्ट में हर्ष शोक देता है उसका नाम जीव है । मन ही से सब सिद्ध होता है और सब अर्थों का कारण मन ही है । जो पुरुष चैत्य से छूटता है वह मुक्तरूप है और जिसको चैत्य का संयोग है वह बन्धन में बँधा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! पुरुष मन को केवल जड़ मानते हैं उनको अत्यन्त जड़ जानों और जो पुरुष मन को केवल चेतन मानते हैं वे भी जड़ हैं । यह मन केवल जड़ नहीं और न केवल चेतन ही है जो मन का एक ही रूप हो तो सुख दुःख आदिक विचित्रता न हों और जगत् की लीनता भी नहीं । जो केवल चैतन्य ही रूप हो तो जगत् का कारण नहीं हो सकता और जो केवल जड़रूप हो तो भी जगत् का कारण नहीं, क्योंकि केवल जड़ पाषाणरूप होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पाषाण से कुछ क्रिया उत्पन्न नहीं होती तैसे ही केवल जड़ मन जगत् कारण नहीं होता । मन केवल चैतन्य भी नहीं; केवल चैतन्य तो आत्मा है जिसमें कर्तृत्व आदि कल्पना नहीं होती इससे मन केवल चैतन्य भी नहीं और केवल जड़ भी नहीं चैतन्य और जड़ का मध्यभाव ही जगत् का कारण है । हे रामजी! जैसे प्रकाश सब पदार्थों के प्रकाश का कारण है तैसे ही मन सब अर्थों का कारण है । जब तक चित्त है तब तक चैत्य भासता है और जब चित्त अचित्त होता है तब सर्व भूतजात लीन हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे एक ही जल रस से अनेकरूप हो भासता है तैसे ही एक ही मन अनेक पदार्थरूप होकर भासता है और अनेक संज्ञा इसकी शास्त्रों के मतवालों ने कल्पी हैं । सबका कारण मन ही है और परम देव परमात्मा की सर्व शक्तियों में से एक शक्ति है । उसी परमात्मा से यह फुरी है और जड़भाव फुरकर फिर उसही में लीन होती है । जैसे मकड़ी अपने मुख से जाला निकाल कर फैलाती है और फिर आपही में लीन कर लेती है तैसे ही परमात्मा से यह जड़भाव उपजा है । हे रामजी! नित्य शुद्ध और बोधरूप ब्रह्म है; जब प्रकृतभाव को प्राप्त होता है तब अविद्या के वश से नाना प्रकार के जगत् को धारता है और उसही के सर्व पर्याय हैं । जीव, मन, चित्त, बुद्धि, अहंकार इत्यादिक संज्ञा मलीन चित्त की होती है । ये संज्ञाएँ भिन्न भिन्न मतवादियों ने कल्पी हैं पर हमको संज्ञा से क्या प्रयोजन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिदाकाशनाहात्म्य  र्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! यह सब जगत् आडम्बर मन ही ने रचा है और सब मनरूप है और मन ही कर्मरुप है-यह आपके कहने से मैंने निश्चय किया है, परन्तु इसका अनुभव कैसे हो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामझी! यह मन भावनामात्र है । जैसे प्रचण्ड सूर्य की धूप मरुस्थल में जल हो भासती है तैसे ही आत्मा का आभासरूप मन होता है । उस मन से जो कुछ जगत् भासता है वह सब मनरूप है; कहीं मनुष्य, कहीं देवता, कहीं दैत्य, कहीं पक्षी, कहीं गन्धर्व, कहीं नागपुर आदिक जो कुछ रूप भासते हैं वे सबही मन से विस्तार को प्राप्त हुए हैं, पर वे तृण और काष्ठ के तुल्य हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके विचारने से क्या है? यह सब मन की रचना है और मन अविचार से सिद्ध है, विचार करने से नष्ट हो जाता है । मन के नष्ट हुए परमात्मा ही शेष रहता है जो सबका साक्षी भूत सर्व से अतीत; सर्वव्यापी और सबका आश्रयभूत है । उसके प्रमाद से मन जगत् को रच सकता है इस कारण कहा है कि मन और कर्म एकरूप हैं और शरीरों के कारण हैं । हे राम जी! जन्म मरण आदि जो कुछ विकार हैं वे मन से ही भासते हैं और मन अविचार से सिद्ध है विचार किये से लीन हो जाता है । जन मन लीन होता है तब कर्म आदि भ्रम भी नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो इसभ्रम से छूटा है वही मुक्त है और वह पुरुष फिर जन्म और मरण में नहीं आता, उसका सब भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! आपने सात्त्विकी, राजसी और तामसी तीन प्रकार के जीव कहे हैं और उनका प्रथम कारण सत्य असत्यरूपी मन कहा था, वह मन अशुद्धरूप शुद्ध चिन्मात्र तत्त्व से उपजकर बड़े विस्ताररूपी विचित्र जगत् को कैसे प्राप्त हुआ? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आकाश तीन हैं एक चिदाकाश; और तीसरा भूताकाश ।

----------


## ravi chacha

भाव से वे समानरूप हैं और आप अपनी सत्ता है । जो चित्ताकाश से नित्य उपलब्धरूप और चेतनमात्र सबके भीतर बाहर स्थित हैं अनुमाता, बोधरूप और सर्वभूतों में सम व्याप रहा है वह चिदाकाश है । जो सर्वभूतों का कारणरूप है और आप विकल्परूप है और सब जगत् को जिसने विस्तारा है वह चित्ताकाश कहाता है । दश दिशाओं को विस्तारकर जिसका वपु प्रच्छेद को नहीं प्राप्त होता शून्य स्वरूप है और पवन आदिक भूतों में आश्रयभूत है वह भूताकाश कहाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! चित्ताकाश और भूताकाश दोनों चिदाकाश से उपजे हैं और सबके कारण हैं । जैसे दिन से सब कार्य होते हैं तैसे ही चित्त से सब पदार्थ प्रकट होते हैं । वह चित्त जड़ भी नहीं, और चैतन्य भी नहीं आकाश भी उसी से उपजता है । हे रामजी! ये तीनों आकाश भी अप्रबोधक के विषय हैं ज्ञानी के विषय नहीं । ज्ञानवान् को एक परब्रह्म पूर्ण सर्व कल्पना से रहित भासता है । द्वैत, अद्वैत और शब्द भी उपदेश के निमित्त हैं प्रबोध का विषय कोई नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जबतक तुम प्रबोध आत्मा नहीं हुए तबतक मैं लीन आकाश कहता हूँ-वास्तव में कोई कल्पना नहीं । जैसे दावाग्नि लगे से वन जलकर शून्य भासता है तैसे ही ज्ञानाग्नि से जले हुए चिदा काश और भूताकाश चिदाकाश में शून्य कल्पना भासते हैं । मलीन चैतन्य जो चैत्यता को प्राप्त होता है इससे यह जगत भासता है । जैसे इन्द्रजाल की बाजी होती है तैसे ही यह जगत् है । बोधहीन को यह जगत् भासता है । जैसे असम्यक्*दर्शी को सीपी में रूपा भासता है तैसे अज्ञानी को जगत भासता है-आत्मतत्त्व नहीं भासता । जब दृश्यभ्रम नष्ट हो जावे तब मुक्तरूप हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तोपाख्यानवर्  न...........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह जो कुछ उपजा है इसे तुम चित्त से उपजा जानो । यह जैसे उपजा है तैसे उपजा है अब तुम इसकी निवृत्ति के लिये यत्न करके आत्मपद में चित्त लगाओ तब यह जगतभ्रम नष्ट हो जावेगा । हे रामजी! इस चित्त पर एक चित्ताख्यान जो पूर्व हुआ है उसे सुनो, जैसे मैंने देखा है तैसे ही तुमसे कहता हूँ । एक महाशून्य वन था और उसके किसी कोने में यह आकाश स्थित था उस उजाड़ में मैंने एक ऐसा पुरुष देखा जिसके सहस्त्र हाथ और सहस्त्र लोचन थे और चञ्चल और व्याकुल रूप था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसका बड़ा आकार था और सहस्त्र भुजाओं से अपने शरीर के मारे आपही कष्टमान हो अनेक योजनाओं तक भागता चला जाता था । जब दौड़ता दौड़ता थक जाय और अंग चूर्ण हो जायँ तो एक कृष्ण रात्रि की नाईं भयानकरूप कूप में जा पड़े और जब कुछकाल बीते तब वहाँ से भी निकलकर कञ्ज के वन में जा पड़े और जब वहाँ कण्टक चुभें तो कष्ट पावे । जैसे पतंग दीपक को सुखरूप जानके उसमें प्रवेश करे और नाश हो तैसे ही वह जहाँ सुखरूप जानके प्रवेश करे वहीं ही कष्ट पावे और फिर उसी वन में जा पड़े फिर वहाँ से निकलकर आपको अपने ही हाथों से मारे और कष्टमान हो और फिर दौड़ता दौड़ता कूप में जा पड़े ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वहाँ से निकल कर फिर कदली के वन में जावे और उससे निकल कर फिर आपको मारे । जब कदली वन में जावे तब कुछ शान्तिमान और प्रसन्न हो दौड़े और आपको मारे और कष्ट मान् होके दूर से दूर जा पड़े । इसी प्रकार वह अपना किया आपही कष्ट भोगे और भटकता फिरे । तब मैंने उसको पकड़ के पूछा कि अरे , तू कौन है; यह क्या करता है और किस निमित्त करता है तेरा नाम क्या है और यहाँ क्यों मिथ्या जगत् में मोह को प्राप्त हु आ है? तब उसने मुझसे कहा कि न मैं कुछ हूँ; न यह कुछ है और न मैं कुछ करता हूँ । तू तो मेरा शत्रु है; तेरे देखने से मैं नाश होता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार कहकर वह अपने अंगों को देखने और रुदन करने लगा एक क्षण में उसका वपु नाश होने लगा और प्रथम उसके शीश, फिर भुजा, फिर वक्षःस्थल और फिर उदर क्रम से गिर पड़े । जैसे स्वप्न से जागे स्वप्न का शरीर नष्ट होता है । तब मैं नीति शक्ति को विचार के आगे गया तो और एक पुरुष इसी भाँति का देखा । वह भी इसी प्रकार आपको आपही प्रहार करे; कष्टमान हो और पूर्वोक्त क्रिया करे । जब उसने मुझको देखा तब प्रसन्न होकर हँसा और मैंने उसको रोक के उसी प्रकार पूछा तो उसने भी मेरे देखते-देखते अपने अंगों को त्याग दिया और कष्ट वान् और हर्षवान् भी हुआ । फिर मैं आगे गया, तो एक और पुरुष देखा वह भी इसी प्रकार करे कि अपने हाथों से आपको मार के बड़े अन्धे कुएँ में जा पड़े ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चिरकालपर्यन्त मैं उसको देखता रहा और जब वह कूप से निकला तब मैंने उस पर प्रसन्न होकर जैसे दूसरे से पूछा था पूछा,पर वह मूर्ख मुझको न जान के दूर से त्याग गया,और जो कुछ अपना व्यवहार था उसमें जा लगा।इसके अनन्तर चिरकाल पर्यन्त मैं उस वन में विचरता रहा तो उसी प्रका र मैंने फिर एक पुरुष देखा कि वह आपही आपको नाश करता था । निदान जिसको मैं पूछूँ और जो मेरे पास आवे उसको मैं कष्ट से छुड़ा दूँ और आनन्द को प्राप्त करूँ और जो मेरे निकट ही न आवे मुझको त्याग जावे तो उस वन में उसका वही हाल हो और वही व्यवहार करे । हे रामजी! वह वन तुमने भी देखा है । परन्तु वह व्यवहार नहीं किया और उस अटवी में जाने योग्य भी तुम नहीं । तुम बालक हो और वह अटवी महाभयानक है उसमें प्राप्त हुए कष्ट पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तोपाख्यानसमा  ्तिवर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे ब्राह्मण! वह कौन अटवी है; मैंने कब देखी है और कहाँ है और वे पुरुष अपने नाश के निमित्त क्या उद्यम करते थे सो कहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी ! वह अटवी दूर नहीं और वह पुरूष भी दूर नहीं । यह जो गम्भीर बड़ा आकाररूप संसार है वही शून्य अटवी है और विकारों से पूर्ण है । यह अटवी भी आत्मा से सिद्ध होती है । उसमें जो पुरुष रहते हैं वे सब मन हैं और दुःखरूपी चेष्टा करते हैं विवेक ज्ञानरूपी मैं उनको पकड़ता था । जो मेरे निकट आते थे वे तो जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश से सूर्यमुखी कमल खिल आते हैं तैसे मेरे प्रबोध से प्रफुल्लित होकर महामति होते थे और चित् से उपशम होकर परमपद को प्राप्त होते थे और जो मेरे निकट न आये और अविवेक से मोहे हुए मेरा निरादर करते थे वे मोह और कष्ट ही में रहे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब उनके अंग, प्रहार, कूप, कञ्ज और केले के वन का उपमान सुनो । हे रामजी! जो कुछ विषय अभिलाषाएँ हैं वे उस मन के अंग हैं । हाथों से प्रहार करना यह है कि सकाम कर्म करते हैं और उनसे फटे हुए दूर से दूर दौड़ते और मृतक होते हैं । अन्धकूप में गिरना यही विवेक का त्याग करना है । इस प्रकार वह पुरुष आपको आपही प्रहार करते भटकते फिरते हैं और अभि लाषरूप सहस्त्र अंगों से घिरे हुए मृतक होकर नरकरूपी कूप में पड़ते है जब उस कूप से बाहर निकलते हैं तब पुण्य कर्मों से स्वर्ग में जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही कदली के वन समान है वहाँ कदली के वन समान है वहाँ कुछ सुख पाते हैं। स्त्री, पुरुष, कलत्र आदिक कुटुम्ब कञ्ज के वन हैं और कञ्ज में कण्टक होते हैं सो पुत्र , धन और लोकों की कामना हैं उनसे कष्ट पाते हैं । जब महापाप कर्म करते हैं तब नरकरूपी अन्धकूप में पड़ते हैं और जब पुण्यकर्म करते हैं तब कदली वन की नाईं स्वर्ग को प्राप्त होते हैं तो कुछ उल्लास को भी प्राप्त होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! गृहस्थाश्रम महादुःखस्वरूप कञ्ज वन की नाईं है । ये मनुष्य ऐसे मूर्ख हैं कि अपने नाश के निमित्त ही दुःखरूप कर्म करते हैं उनमें जो विहित करके विवेक के निकट आते हैं वे शुभ अशुभ कर्मों के बन्धन से मुक्त होकर परमपद को प्राप्त होते हैं और जो विवेक से हित नहीं करते वे दूर से दूर भटकते हैं। हे राम जी! जो पुरुष भोग भोगने के निमित्त तप आदिक पुण्यकर्म करते हैं वे उत्तम शरीर धरके स्वर्गसुख भोगते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे जो मनरूपी पुरुष मुझको देख के कहते थे कि तू हमारा शत्रु है तुझसे हम नष्ट होते हैं और रुदन करते थे वे विषय भोग त्यागने के निमित्त मूर्ख मनुष्य कष्ट पाते थे; क्योंकि मूर्खों की प्रीति विषय में होती है और उसके त्यागने से वे कष्टमान होते हैं और विवेक को देख के रुदन करने लगते हैं कि ये अर्द्ध प्रबुद्ध हैं । जिनको परमपद की प्राप्ति नहीं हुई वे भोगों को त्यागने से कष्टवान् होते हैं और रूदन करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब अर्द्धप्रबोध मूर्खचित्त अभिलाषारूपी अंगों से तपाय मान हुआ अज्ञान को त्याग करता है और विवेक को प्राप्त होता है तब परम तुष्टिमान् हो हँसने लगता है इससे तुम भी विवेक को प्राप्त होकर संसार की वासना को त्यागो तब आनन्दमान होगे । पूर्व के स्वभाव और नीच चेष्टा को त्यागकर वह इसलिए हँसता है कि मैं मिथ्या चेष्टा करता था और चिरकाल पर्यन्त मूर्खता से कष्ट पाता रहा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी ! जब इस प्रकार विवेक को प्राप्त होकर चित्त परमपद में विश्राम पाता है तब पूर्व की दीन चेष्टा को स्मरण करके हँसा है । हे रामजी! जब मैं उस मनरूपी पुरुष को रोककर पूछता और वह अपने अंगों को त्यागता जाता था वह भी सुनो । मैं विवेकरूप हूँ । जब मैं उस चित्तरूपी पुरुष को मिला तब उसके सहस्त्र हाथ और सहस्त्र लोचनरूपी अभिलाषाओं का त्याग हुआ और वह अपने प्रहार करने से भी रह गया और जब उस पुरुष का शीश और परिच्छिन्न देह अभिमानी गिर पड़ा तब दुर्वासनारूपी अंगों को उसने त्याग दिया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनको त्यागकर वह आप भी नष्ट हो गया सो अहंकार ने अपनी निर्वाणता को देखा अर्थात् परब्रह्म में लीन हो गया । हे रामजी!पुरुष को बन्धन का कारण वासना है । जैसे बालक विचार से रहित चञ्चलरूपी चेष्टा करता है और कष्ट पाता है और जैसे कुसवरी कीट आप ही अपने बैठने की गुफा बनाके फँस मरती है तैसे ही मनुष्य अपनी वासना से आप ही बन्धन में पड़ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मर्कट लकड़ी में हाथ डालके कील को निकालने लगता है और लीला करता है तो उसका हाथ फँस जाता है और कष्टपाता है तैसे ही अज्ञानी को अपनी चेष्टा ही बन्धन करती है क्योंकि विचार बिना करता है । इससे हे रामजी! तुम चित्त से शास्त्र और सन्तों के गणों में चिर पर्यन्त चलो और जो कुछ अर्थशास्त्र में प्रतिपाद्य है उसकी दृढ़ भावना करो । जब अभ्यास से तुम्हारा चित्त स्वस्थ होगा तब तुमको कोई शोक न होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित होगा तब राग और द्वैष से चलायमान न होगा और जो कुछ देहादिकों से प्रच्छिन अहंकार है सो नष्ट होगा । जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से बरफ गल जाती है तैसे ही तुच्छ अहंकार नष्ट हो जावेगा और सर्व आत्मा ही भासेगा । हे रामजी! जब तक आत्मज्ञान नहीं होता तब तक शास्त्रों के अनुसार आनन्दित आचार में विचरे, शास्त्रों के अर्थ में अभ्यास करे और मन को रागद्वैषादिक से मौन करे तब पाने योग्य, अजन्मा, शुद्ध और शान्तरूप पद को प्राप्त होता है और सब शोकों से तर के शान्तरूप होता है। हे रामजी! जब आत्मतत्व का प्रमाद है तब तक अनेक दुःख प्रवृद्ध होते जाते हैं शान्ति नहीं होती और जब आत्मपद की प्राप्ति होती है तब सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तचिकित्सावर्  न

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह चित्त परब्रह्म से उपजा है सो आत्मरूप है और आत्मरूप भी नहीं । जैसे समुद्र से तरंग तन्मय और भिन्न होते तैसे ही चित् है । जो ज्ञानवान् हैं उनको चित्त ब्रह्मरूप ही है कुछ भिन्न नहीं । जैसे जिसको जल का ज्ञान है उसको तरंग भी जलरूप भासते हैं और जो ज्ञान से रहित हैं उनको मन संसारभ्रम का कारण है । जैसे जिसको जल का ज्ञान नहीं उसको भिन्न भिन्न जगत् भासता है और ज्ञानवान् को केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ज्ञानवान् अज्ञानी के उपदेश के निमित्त भेद कल्पते हैं ; अपनी दृष्टि में उनको सर्व ब्रह्म ही भासता है । मन आदिक भी जो तुमको भासते हैं वे ब्रह्म से भिन्न नहीं अनन्य और शक्तिरूप हैं । उससे अन्य कोई पदार्थ नहीं ; सर्वशक्ति परब्रह्म नित्य और सर्व ओर से पूर्ण अविनाशी है और सबही ब्रह्म सत्ता में है सर्व शक्तिमान आत्मा है । जैसी उसको रुचि है वही शक्ति प्रत्यक्ष होती है और सर्व शक्तिरूप होकर फला है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवों में चेतनशक्ति ज्ञान, वायु में स्पन्दता, पत्थर में जड़ता, जल में द्रवता, अग्नि में तेज, आकाशमें शून्यता, स्वर्ग में भाव, काल में नाम, शोक में शोक, मुदिता में आनन्द, वीरों में वीर, सर्ग के उपजाने में उत्पत्त और कल्प के अन्त में नाशशक्ति आदि जो कुछ भाव अभाव शक्ति है सो सब ब्रह्म ही की है । जैसे फूल, फल, बेल, पत्र, शाखा, वृक्ष विस्तार बीज के अन्दर होता तैसे ही सब जगत् ब्रह्म में स्थित होता है और जीव, चित्त और मन आदिक भी ब्रह्म ही में स्थित हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे वसन्त ऋतु में एक ही रस नाना प्रकार के फूल, फल टहनियों सहित बहुत रूपों को धरता है तैसे ही एक ही आकाश ब्रह्म चैत्यता से जगत्*रूप हो भासता है और उसमें देशकालादिक कोई विचित्रता नहीं, सम्पूर्ण जगत् वही रूप है । वह ब्रह्मात्मा सर्वज्ञ, नित्य उदित और बृहद्रूप है । हे रामचन्द्र! उसी की मनन कलना मन कहाती है । जैसे आकाश में आँख से तरुवरे और सूर्य की किरणों में जल भासता है तैसे ही आत्मा में मन है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्म में चित्त मन का रूप है और वह मन ब्रह्म की शक्तिरूप है; इसी कारण ब्रह्म से भिन्न नहीं ब्रह्म ही है-ब्रह्मसे भिन्न कल्पना करनी अज्ञानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्म में मैं ऐसा उत्थान हुआ है इसका नाम मन है और जड़ अजड़रूप मनसे जग् हुआ है । प्रतियोगी और व्यवच्छेदक सब मन के कल्पे हैं । प्रतियोगी और व्यवच्छेदक संख्या का भेद यह है कि प्रतियोगी विरोधी को कहते हैं, जैसे चेतन का प्रतियोगी जड़ और व्यवच्छेद इसे कहते हैं कि जैसे घट अविच्छिन्न पट । ऐसे अनेकरूप दृश्य सम मन के कल्पे हैं जैसे जैसे ब्रह्म में इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के पुत्रों की नाईं मन दृढ़ होता है तैसे ही तैसे भासता है जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से तरंगचक्र हो भासते हैं तैसेही शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जीव फुरने से नाना प्रकार का जगत् हो भासता है परन्तु कुछ हुआ नहीं ब्रह्म ही अपने आप में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तरंगों के होने और मिटने से ब्रह्म ज्यों का त्यों है । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में दृढ़ तेज से जल भासता है तैसे ही आत्मतत्त्व में विचित्रता भासती है परन्तु सदा अपने आप में स्थित है । हे रामजी! कारण, कर्म और कर्त्ता, जन्म मरणादिक जो कुछ भासते हैं सो सब ब्रह्मरूप है ब्रह्म से भिन्न कुछ नहीं और आत्मा शुद्धरूप है उसमें न लोभ है, न मोह है और न तृष्णा है क्योंकि अद्वैत रूप और सर्वात्मा है । जैसे सुवर्ण से नाना प्रकार के भूषण हो भासते हैं तैसे ही ब्रह्म से जगत् हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो ज्ञानवान् पुरुष है उसको सदा ऐसे ही भासता है । और जो अज्ञानी है उसको भिन्न-भिन्न कल्पना भासती है । जैसे किसी का बान्धव दूर देश से चिर काल पीछे आवे तो वह देशकाल के व्यवधान से बान्धव को भी अबान्धव जानता है तैसे ही अज्ञान के व्यवधान से जीव अभिन्नरूप आत्मा को भिन्नरूप जानता है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भ्रम से भासता है वैसे ही सत्य असत्यरूप मन आत्मा में भासता है । उस मन ने शब्द-अर्थरूप भिन्न-भिन्न कल्पना रची हैं पर आत्मतत्त्व सदा अपने आप में स्थित है और उसमें बन्ध मोक्ष कल्पना का अभाव हैं । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भग वन् ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन में जो निश्चय होता है वही होता है अन्यथा नहीं होता पर मन में जो बन्ध का निश्चय होता है सो बन्ध कैसे सत्य है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! बन्ध की कल्पना मूर्ख करते हैं इससे वह मिथ्या है और जो बन्ध की कल्पना मिथ्या हुई तो बन्ध की अपेक्षा से मोक्ष मिथ्या है-वास्तव में न बन्ध है और न मोक्ष है । हे महामते रामजी ! अज्ञान से अवस्तु भी वस्तुरूप हो भासती है-जैसे रस्सी में सर्प भासता है पर ज्ञान वान् को अवस्तु सत्य नहीं भासती । जैसे रस्सी के ज्ञान से सर्प नहीं भासता तैसे ही बन्ध-मोक्ष कल्पना मूर्खों को भासती है, ज्ञानवान् को बन्ध-मोक्ष कल्पना कोई नहीं, हे रामजी! आदि परमात्मा से मन उपजा है उसने ही बन्ध और मोक्ष मोह से कल्पा है और फिर दृश्य प्रपञ्च को रचा है । वह प्रपञ्च कल्पनामात्र है और बालक की कथावत् मूर्खों को रुचता है अर्थात् जो विचार से रहित हैं उनको यह जगत् सत्य भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

बालकाख्यायिकावर्  न

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे मुनियों में श्रेष्ठ! बालक की कथा क्या है वह क्रम से कहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामचन्द्र! एक मूर्ख बालक ने दाई से कहाकि कोई अपूर्व कथा जो आगे न हुई हो मुझसे कह । तब उसके विनोद निमित्त महाबुद्धिमान धात्री एक कथा कहने लगी । वह बोली हे पुत्र! सुन, एक बड़ा शून्य नगर था और उसका एक राजा था । उस राजा के सुभ आचारवान् और बड़े सुन्दर तेजवान् तीन पुत्र थे । उनमें से दो तो उपजे न थे और एक गर्भ में ही आया न था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वे तीनों शुभ आचारवान् और शुभ क्रिया कर्त्ता द्रव्य के अर्थ जीतने को चले और शून्य नगर से बाहर जा निमार्गरूप नगर में वे निर्बु ध और शोक सहित इकट्ठे ऐसे चले जैसे बुध,शुक्र और शनैश्चर। इकट्ठे चलने का दृष्टान्त शुक्र, शनेश्चर और बुध का नहीं है, निर्बुध और शोक का ग्रहणरूप दृष्टान्त है । सरसों के फूलों की नाईं उनके अंग कोमल थे इसलिये वे मार्ग में थक गये और ऊपर से सूर्य की धूप तपने लगी । जैसे ज्येष्ठ आषाढ़ की धूप से कमल कुम्हिला जाते हैं तैसे ही वे भी कुम्हिला गये और तप्त चरणों से तपने लगे और महाशोक को प्राप्त हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चरणों में डाभ के कण्टक लगे, मुख धूर से धूसर हो गये और तीनों कष्टवान् हुए । आगे चलकर उन्होंने तीन वृक्ष देखे जिनमें से दो तो उपजे नहीं और तीसरे का बीज भी नहीं बोया गया । उन तीनों ने एक-एक वृक्ष के नीचे आकर विश्राम किया-जैसे स्वर्ग में कल्पवृक्ष के नीचे इन्द्र और यम आ बैठैं-और उनके फल भक्षण किये, फलों को काट के रस पान किया, उनके फूलों की माला गले में पहिरी और चिरकाल पर्यन्त वहाँ विश्रामकर फिर दूर से दूर चले गये । इतने में मध्याह्न का समय हुआ उससे वे तपायमान हुए ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आगे उन्होंने तीन नदियाँ देखीं और उनके निकट गये जो तरंगों से लीलायमान थीं । उन में से दो में तो कुछ भी जल न था और तीसरी सूखी पड़ी थी । उनमें वे चिरकाल पर्यन्त क्रीड़ा करते रहे-जैसे स्वर्ग की गंगा में ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और रुद्र कलोल करते हैं और जलपान किया । फिर जब दिन अस्त होने लगा तब वहाँ से चले तो एक भविष्यत् नगर देखा जो बड़ी ध्वजाओं से सम्पन्न और रत्न मणि और सुवर्ण से जड़ा मानों सुमेरु का शिखर था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसमें उन्होंने हीरे और माणिकों से जड़ा हुआ एक मंदिर देखा जो निराकाररूप था । उसमें वे घुस गये तो वहाँ बहुत अंगना देखीं और फिर विचार किया कि रसोई कीजिये और ब्राह्मण को भोजन करवाइये । तब उन्होंने कञ्चन की तीन बटलोइयाँ मँगवाईं जिनमें से दो का करने वाला तो उपजा नहीं अर्थात् आधार से रहित थीं और तीसरी चूर्णरूप थी । उस चूर्णरूप बटलोई में उन्होंने सोलह सेर रसोई चढ़ाई और ब्रह्मा आदि विदेहरूप और निर्मुख ऋषियों ने भोजन किया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उससे उन्होंने सैकड़ों ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराया । इस प्रकार वह राजपूत आजतक सुख से स्थित हैं । हे पुत्र! यह रमणीय कथा मैंने तुझसे सुनाई है यदि तू इसको हृदय में धारेगा तो पंडित होगा । हे रामजी । इस प्रकार धात्री ने जब बालक को कथा सुनाई तब बालक के मन में सच प्रतीत हुई । जैसे उस कथा का रूप संकल्प से भिन्न कुछ न था तैसे यह जगत् सब संकल्पमात्र है,अज्ञान से हृदय में स्थिर हो रहा है, भ्रम में इससे आस्था हुई है और बन्ध, मोक्ष भी कल्पनामात्र है संकल्प से भिन्न इसका स्वरूप नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मा निष्किञ्चनरूप है पर संकल्प के वश से किञ्चनरूप हो भासता है । पृथ्वी वायु आकाश नदियाँ, देश आदिक जो पाञ्चभौतिक सृष्टि है सो सब संकल्पमात्र हैं जैसे स्वप्न में नाना प्रकार की सृष्टि भासती है और कुछ नहीं उपजीं तैसे ही इस जगत् को जानो । जैसे कल्पित राजपुत्र भविष्यत् नगर में स्थित हुए थे और रचना संकल्प बालक को स्थिरीभूत हुई थी तैसे ही यह जगत् संकल्प मात्र मन के फुरने से दृढ़ हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे द्रवता से जो जल में तरंग होते हैं वह जल ही जल है तैसे ही आत्मा ही आत्मा में स्थित है! यह सब जगत् संकल्प से उपजता है और बड़े विस्तार को प्राप्त होता है जैसे दिन होने से सब व्यवहार को प्राप्त होते हैं तैसे ही संकल्प से उपजा जगत् विस्तार को प्राप्त होता है और चित् का विलास है, चित्त के फुरने से भासता है । इससे हे रामजी! संकल्परूपी मैल को त्याग करके निर्विकल्प आत्मतत्व का आश्रय करो । जब उस पद में स्थित होगे तब परम शान्ति की प्राप्ति होगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मननिर्वाणोपदेशवर  णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वसिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मूढ़ अज्ञानी पुरुष अपने संकल्प से आप ही मोह को प्राप्त होता है और जो पण्डित है वह मोह को नहीं प्राप्त होता । जैसे मूर्ख बालक अपनी पर छाहीं में पिशाच कल्पकर भय पाता है तैसे ही मूर्ख अपनी कल्पना से दुःखी होता है । र रामजी बोले,हे भगवन्!ब्रह्मवेत्त  ओं में श्रेष्ठ!वह संकल्प क्या है और छाया क्या है जो असत्य ही सत्यरूप पिशाच की नाईं दीखती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले , हे रामजी! पाञ्च भौतिक शरीर परछाहीं की नाईं है, क्योंकि अपनी कल्पना से रचा है और अहंकाररूपी पिशाच है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मिथ्या परछाहीं में पिशाच को देख के मनुष्य भयवान् होता है तैसे ही देह में अहंकार को देखके खेद प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! एक परम आत्मा सर्व में स्थित है तब अहंकार कैसे हो वास्तव में अहंकार कोई नहीं परमात्मा ही अभेद रूप है और उसमें अहंबुद्धि भ्रम से भासती है । जैसे मिथ्यादर्शी को मरुस्थल में जल भासता है तैसे ही मिथ्याज्ञान से अहंकार कल्पना होती है । जैसे मणि का प्रकाश मणि पर पड़ता है सो मणि से भिन्न नहीं, मणिरूप ही है, तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है सो आत्मा ही में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे जल में द्रवता से चक्र और तरंग हो । भासते हैं सो जलरूप ही हैं, तैसे ही आत्मा में चित्त से जो नानात्व हो भासता है सो आत्मा से भिन्न नहीं, असम्यक् दर्शन से नानात्व भासता है । इससे असम्यक् दृष्टि को त्याग के आनन्दरूप का आश्रय करो और मोह के आरम्भ को त्याग कर शुद्ध बुद्धि सहित विचारो और विचार से सत्य ग्रहण करो, असत्य का त्याग करो । हे रामजी! तुम मोह का माहात्म्य देखो कि स्थूलरूप देह को नाशवन्त है उसके रखने का उपाय करता है परे वह रहता नहीं और जिस मनरूपी शरीर के नाश हुए कल्याण होता है उसको पुष्ट करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! सब मोह के आरम्भ मिथ्या भ्रम से दृढ़ हुए हैं, अनन्त आत्मतत्त्व में कोई कल्पना नहीं, कौन किसको कहे । जो कुछ नानात्व भासता है वह है नहीं और जीव ब्रह्म से अभिन्न है । उस ब्रह्मतत्त्व में किसे बन्ध कहिये और किसे मोक्ष कहिये, वास्तव में न कोई बन्ध है न मोक्ष है, क्यों कि आत्मसत्ता अनन्तरूप है । हे रामजी! वास्तव में द्वैतकल्पना कोई नहीं, केवल ब्रह्मसत्ता अपने आप में है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आत्मतत्त्व अनन्त है वही अज्ञान से अन्य की नाईं भासता है । जब जीव अनात्म में आत्माभिमान करता है तब परिच्छिन्न कल्पना होती है और शरीर को अच्छेदरूप जान के कष्टवान् होता है पर आत्मपद में भेद अभेद विकार कोई नहीं क्योंकि वह तो नित्य, शुद्ध, बोध और अविनाशी पुरुष है । हे रामजी! आत्मा में न कोई विकार है, न बन्धन है और न मोक्ष है, क्योंकि आत्मतत्त्व अनन्तरूप, निर्विकार, अच्छेद, निराकार और अद्वैतरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसको बन्ध विकार कल्पना कैसे हो? हे रामजी! देह के नष्ट हुए आत्मा नष्ट नहीं होता । जैसे चमड़ी में आकाश होता है तो वह चमड़ी के नाश हुए नष्ट नहीं होता तैसे ही देह के नाश हुए गन्ध आकाश में लीन होती है, जैसे कमल पर बरफ पड़ता है तो कमल नष्ट हो जाता है भ्रमर नष्ट नहीं होता और जैसे मेघ के नाश हुए पवन का नाश नहीं होता, तैसे ही देह के नाश हुए आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता । हे रामजी! सबका शरीर मन है और वह आत्मा की शक्ति है, उसमें यह जगत् आदिक जगत् रचा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उस मन का ज्ञान बिना नाश नहीं होता तो फिर शरीर आदि के नष्ट हुए आत्मा का नाश कैसे हो? हे रामजी! शरीर के नष्ट हुए तुम्हारा नाश नहीं होगा, तुम क्यों मिथ्या शोकवान् होते हो? तुम तो नित्य, शुद्ध और शान्तरूप आत्मा हो । हे रामजी! जैसे मेघ के क्षीण हुए पवन क्षीण नहीं होता और कमलों के सूखे से भ्रमर नष्ट नहीं होता तैसे ही देह के नष्ट हुए आत्मा नहीं नष्ट होता । संसार में क्रीड़ा कर्ता जो मन है उसका संसार में नाश नहीं होता तो आत्मा का नाश कैसे हो? जैसे घट के नाश हुए घटाकाश नाश नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे जल के कुण्ड में सूर्य का प्रतिबिम्ब पड़ता है और उस कुण्ड के नाश हुए प्रतिबिम्ब का नाश नहीं होता, यदि उस जल को और ठौर ले जायं तो प्रतिबिम्ब भी चलता भासता है तैसे ही देह में जो आत्मा स्थित है सो देह के चलने से चलता भासता है । जैसे घट के फूटे से घटाकाश महाकाश में स्थित होता है तैसे ही देह के नाश हुए आत्मा निरामयपद में स्थित होता है । हे रामजी! सब जीवों का देह मनरूपी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब वह मृतक होता है तब कुछ काल पर्यन्त देश-काल और पदार्थ का अभाव हो जाता है और इसके अनन्तर फिर पदार्थ भासते हैं उस मूर्च्छा का नाम मृतक है । आत्मा का नाश तो नहीं होता चित्त की मूर्च्छा से देश, काल और पदार्थों के अभाव होने का नाम मृतक है । हे रामजी! संसारभ्रम का रचनेवाला जो मन है उसका ज्ञानरूपी अग्नि से नाश होता है, आत्मसत्ता का नाश कैसे हो? हे रामजी! देश काल और वस्तु से मन का निश्चय विपर्यय भाव को प्राप्त होता है; चाहे अनेक यत्न करे परन्तु ज्ञान बिना नष्ट नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! कल्पितरूप जन्म का नाश नहीं होता तो जगत् के पदार्थों से आत्मसत्ता का नाश कैसे हो? इसलिये शोक किसी का न करना । हे महाबाहो! तुम तो नित्यशुद्ध अविनाशी पुरुष हो । यह जो संकल्प वासना से तुममें जन्म-मरण आदिक भासते हैं सो भ्रममात्र हैं । इससे इस वासना को त्याग के तुम शुद्ध चिदाकाश में स्थित हो जाओ । जैसे गरुड़ पक्षी अण्डा त्याग के आकाश को उड़ता है तैसे ही वासना को त्याग करके तुम चिदाकाश में स्थित हो जाओ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! शुद्ध आत्मा में मनन फुरता है वही मन है, वह मनन शक्ति इष्ट और अनिष्ट से बन्धन का कारण है और वह मन मिथ्या भ्रान्ति से उदय हुआ है । जैसे स्वप्न दृष्टा भ्रान्ति मात्र होता है तैसे ही जाग्रत् सृष्टि भ्रान्तिमात्र है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् अविद्या से बन्धनमय और दुःख का कारण है और उस अविद्या को तारना कठिन है । अविचार से अविद्या सिद्ध है, विचार किये से नष्ट होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी अविद्या ने जगत् विस्तारा है यह जगत बरफ की दीवार है । जब ज्ञानरूपी अग्नि का तेज होगा तब निवृत्त हो जावेगी । हे रामजी! यह जगत् आशारूप है, अविद्या भ्रान्ति दृष्टि से आकार हो भासता है और असत्य अविद्या से बड़े विस्तार को प्राप्त होता है । यह दीर्घ स्वप्ना है, विचार किये से निवृत्त हो जाता है । हे रामजी! यह जगत् भावनामात्र है, वास्तव में कुछ उपजा नहीं । जैसे आकाश में भ्रांति से मारे मोर के पुच्छ की नाईं तरुवरे भासते हैं तैसे ही भान्ति से जगत् भासता है । जैसे बरफ की शिला तप्त करने से लीन हो जाती है तैसे ही आत्मविचार से जगत् लीन हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जगत् अविद्या से बँधा है सो अनर्थ का कारण है । जैसे-जैसे चित्त फुरता है तैसे ही तैसे हो भासता है । जैसे इन्द्रजाली सुवर्ण की वर्षा आदिक माया रचता है तैसे ही चित्त जैसा फुरता है तैसा ही हो भासता है । आत्मा के प्रमाद से जो कुछ चेष्टा मन करता है वह अपने ही नाश के कारण होती है । जैसे घुरान अर्थात् कुसवारी की चेष्टा अपने ही बन्धन का कारण होती है तैसे ही मन की चेष्टा अपने नाश के निमित्त होती है और जैसे नटवा अपनी क्रिया से नाना प्रकार के रूप धारता है तैसे ही मन अपने संकल्प को विकल्प करके नाना प्रकार के भावरूपों को धारता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चित्त अपने संकल्प विकल्प को त्याग कर आत्मा की ओर देखता है तब चित्त नष्ट हो जाता है और जब तक आत्मा की ओर नहीं देखता तब तक जगत् को फैलाता है सो दुःख का कारण होता है । हे रामजी! संकल्प आवरण को दूर करो तब आत्मतत्त्व प्रकाशेगा संकल्प विकल्प ही आत्मा में आवरण है । जब दृश्य को त्यागोगे तब आत्मबोध प्रकाशेगा । हे रामजी! मन के नाश में बड़ा आनन्द उदय होता है और मन के उदय हुए बड़ा अनर्थ होता है, इससे मन के नाश करने का यत्न मत करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन रूपी किसान ने जगत्*रूपी वन रचा है, उसमें सुखदुःखरूपी वृक्ष हैं और मनरूपी सर्प रहता है । जो विवेक से रहित पुरुष हैं उनको वह भोजन करता है । हे रामजी! यह मन परम दुःख का कारण है; इससे तुम मनरूपी शत्रु को वैराग्य और अभ्यास रूपी खड्ग से मारो तब आत्मपद को प्राप्त होगे । इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब सायंकाल का समय हुआ और सब श्रोता परस्पर नमस्कार करके अपने अपने स्थान को गये और फिर सूर्य की किरणों के उदय होने पर अपने अपने स्थान पर आ बैठे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तमाहात्म्यवर  णन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह चित्र भी परमात्मा से उठे हैं । जैसे समुद्र में लीला से जलकणिका होती हैं तैसे ही परमात्मा से मन हुआ है । उस मन ने बड़े विस्तार का जगत् रचा है जो कि छोटे को बड़ा कर लेता है और बड़े को छोटा करता है, जो अपना आप रूप है उसको अन्य की नाईं दिखाता है और जो अन्य रूप है उसको अपना रूप दिखाता है अर्थात् आत्मा को अनात्मभाव प्राप्त करता है और अनात्मा को आत्मभाव प्राप्त करता है । ऐसा भ्रान्तिरूप मन निकट वस्तु को दूर दिखाता और दूर वस्तु को निकट दिखाता है- जैसे स्वप्ने में निकट वस्तु दूर भासती है और दूर वस्तु निकट भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन एक निमेष में संसार को उत्पन्न करता और एक निमेष में ही लीन कर लेता है । जो कुछ स्थावर-जंगमरूप जगत् भासता है वह सब मन ही से उपजा है और देश, काल, क्रिया और द्रव्य अनेक शक्ति विपर्ययरूप मन ही दिखाता है और अपने फुरने से नाना प्रकार के भाव अभाव को प्राप्त होता है । जैसे नट लीला करके नाना प्रकार के स्वांग रचता और सच को झूठ और झूठ को सच दिखाता है वैसे ही मन में जैसा पूरना दृढ़ होता है वैसे ही भासता है ।जैसा जैसा निश्चय चञ्चल मन में होता है उनके अनुसार इन्द्रियाँ भी विचरती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो मन से चेष्टा होती है वही सफल होती है, शरीर की चेष्टा मन बिना सफल नहीं होती । जैसा जैसा बेल का बीज होता है वैसा ही उसका फल होता है और प्रकार नहीं होता वैसे ही जो कुछ मन में निश्चय होता है वही सफल होता है । जैसे बालक मृत्तिका की सेना बनाता है और नाना प्रकार के उसके नाम रखता है वैसे ही मन भी संकल्प से जगत् रच लेता है । जैसे मिट्टी की सेना मिट्टी से भिन्न नहीं वैसे ही आत्मा में जो नाना प्रकार अर्थों को कल्पता है वैसे ही जाग्रत भी भ्रम से कल्पा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! एक गोपद में मन अनेक योजन रच लेता है और कल्प का क्षण और क्षण का कल्प रच लेता है । जैसा कुछ मन में तीव्र संवेग होता है वैसा ही होकर भासता है, उसको रचने में विलम्ब नहीं लगता, जो कुछ देश काल पदार्थ है वह मन से उपजे हैं और सबका कारणरूप मन ही है । जैसे पत्र, फूल, फल और टहनी वृक्ष से उपजे हैं वे वृक्षरूप हैं, जैसे समुद्र में लहरें होती हैं वे जलरूप हैं और जैसे अग्नि उष्णतारूप है, वैसे ही नाना प्रकार के स्वभाव मन से उपजे दृष्टि आते हैं और सब मन रूप हैं हे रामजी! कर्त्ता-कर्म-क्रिया, दृष्टा-दर्शन-दृश्य सब मन ही का फैलाव है । जैसे सुवर्ण से नाना प्रकार के भूषण भासते हैं और जब सुवर्ण का ज्ञान हुआ तब सब भूषण एक सुवर्ण ही भासता है, भूषण भाव नहीं भासता वैसे ही जब तक आत्मा का प्रमाद है तब तक द्वैतरूप जगत् भासता है और जब आत्मज्ञान होता है तब सब भ्रम मिट जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रजालोपाख्या   नृपमोह

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! अब एक वृत्तान्त जो पूर्वकाल में हुआ है तुमको सुनाता हूँ । यह जगत् इन्द्रजालवत् है । जैसे मनरूपी इन्द्रजाल में यह जगत् स्थित है तैसे तुम सुनो । इस पृथ्वी में एक उत्तरपाद नाम देश था, उसमें एक बड़ा वन था और जहाँ नाना प्रकार के वृक्ष, फूल, फल और ताल थे जिन पर मोर आदिक अनेक प्रकार के पक्षी शब्द करते थे । फूलों से सुगन्धें निकलती थीं और विद्याधर, सिद्धगण और देवता आनकर विश्राम करते थे, किन्नर गान करते थे और मन्द मन्द पवन चलता था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान उस स्थान में महासुन्दर रचना बनी थी और स्वर्णवत् महाकल्पवृक्ष लगे थे । उस देश का लवण नाम राजा अति तेजवान् और धर्मात्मा राजा हरिश्चन्द्र के कुल में उपजा । उसका ऐसा तेज हुआ कि शत्रु उसका नाम स्मरण करे तो उसको ताप चढ़ जावे और वह श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों की पालना करे । उस राजा के यश से सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी पूर्ण हो गई और स्वर्ग में देवता और विद्याधर यश गाते थे । उस राजा में लोभ और कुटिलता न थी और वह यह बड़ा बुद्धिमान् और उदार था ।एक दिन सभा में बड़े ऊँचे सिंहासन पर वह बैठा था और सुन्दर स्त्रियों का नृत्य होता था, अतिसुन्दर बाजे बजते थे और मधुर ध्वनि होती थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा के शीश पर चमर झुलता था और मन्त्री और मण्डलेश्वरों की सेना आगे खड़ी राजा को देशमण्डल की वार्ता सुनाती थी । इतिहास आदि की पुस्तकें ढाँप के उठा रक्खी थीम और भाट स्तुति करते थे । केवल दो मुहुर्त दिन रह गया था कि उस काल में एक इन्द्रजाली बाजीगर आडम्बर संयुक्त सभा में आया और राजा से कहने लगा, हे राजन् आप मेरा एक कौतुक देखिये । इतना कहकर उसने अपना पिटारा खोला और उसमें से एक मोर की पूँछ निकालकर घुमाने लगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उससे राजा को नाना प्रकार की रचना भासने लगी-मानो परमात्मा की माया है और नाना प्रकार के रंग राजा ने देखे । उसी क्षण में किसी मण्डलेश्वर का दूत एक घोड़ा लेकर राजा के निकट आया और बोला, हे राजन् यह महाबलवान् घोड़ा राजा ने आपको दिया है । जैसे उच्चेःश्रवा इन्द्र का घोड़ा समुद्र मथने से निकला है तैसा ही यह है और इसका पवन के सदृश वेग है । मेरे स्वामी ने कहा है कि जो उत्तम पदार्थ है वह बड़ों को देना चाहिये और यह आपके योग्य है इससे आप इसे ग्रहण कीजिये ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब इन्द्रजाली बोला, हे राजन् आप इस घोड़े पर आरूढ़ हों , इस पर चढ़कर आप शोभा पावेंगे । इतना सुन राजा घोड़े की ओर देख मूर्च्छित हो गया और भय से मन्त्री भी उसे न जगावें और उसके हाथ पाँव भी कुछ न मिलें । जैसे कीचड़ में कमल अचल होता है तैसे ही राजा अचल हो गया और दो मुहूर्त्त पर्यन्त मूर्च्छित रहा । भाट और कवि जो स्तुति करते थे वे सब चुप रहे और मन्त्री और नौकर भय और संशय के समुद्र के समुद्र में डूब गये और उन्होंने जाना कि राजा के मन में कोई बड़ी चिन्ता उपजी है और सबके सब अति आश्चर्यवान् थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजाप्रबोध..........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! दो मुहूर्त्त के उपरान्त राजा चैतन्य हुआ और उसका अंग हिलकर सिंहासन से गिरने लगा, तब राजा के मन्त्री और अन्य नौकरों ने उसकी भुजा पकड़ के थाँभा परन्तु राजा की बुद्धि व्याकुल हो गई और बोले कि यह नगर किसका है, यह सभा किसकी है और इसका कौन राजा है? जब इस प्रकार का वचन मन्त्रियों ने सुना तो शान्त हुए और प्रसन्न होकर कहने लगे, हे राजन्! आप क्यों व्याकुल हुए हैं? आपका मन तो निर्मल है और आप उदारात्मा हैं । जिन पुरुषों की प्रीति पदार्थों में होती है और आपात रमणीय भोगों में चित्त है उनका मन मोह से भर जाता है और जो सन्त जन उदार हैं उनका चित्त निर्मल होता है

----------


## ravi chacha

उनका मन मोह में कैसे पड़े? हे देव! जिनका चित्त भोगों की तृष्णा में बँधा है उनका मन मोह जाता और जो महापुरुष सन्त जन हैं उनका मन मोह में नहीं डूबता । जिनका चित्त पूर्ण आत्मतत्त्व में स्थित हुआ है और बड़े गुणों से सम्पन्न हैं उनको शरीर के रहने और नष्ट होने में कुछ मोह नहीं उपजता, और जिनको आत्मतत्त्व का अभ्यास नहीं प्राप्त हुआ है और जो अविवेकी हैं उनका चित्त देश, काल, मंत्र और औषध के वश से मोह को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आपका चित्ततो विवेक भाव को ग्रहण करता है क्योंकि आप नित्य ही नूतन कथा और शब्द सुनते हो । अब आप कैसे मोह से चलायमान हुए हो? जैसे वायु से पर्वत चलायमान हो वैसे ही आप चलायमान हुए हैं- यह आश्चर्य है! आप अपनी उदारता स्मरण कीजिये । इतना सुनकर राजा सावधान हुआ और उसके मुख की कान्ति उज्ज्वल हुई -जैसे शरत्काल की सूखी हुई मञ्जरी वसन्त ऋतु में प्रफुल्लित होती है तैसे ही राजा नेत्रों को खोल कर देखने लगा और जैसे सूर्य राहु की ओर और सर्प नेवले की ओर देखता है तैसे ही इन्द्रजाली की ओर देखकर बोला, हे दुष्ट इन्द्रजाली! तूने यह क्या कर्म किया?

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा से भी कोई ऐसा कर्म करता है? जैसे जल बिना मछली कष्ट पाके फिर जल में प्रसन्न हो तैसे ही मैं हुआ हूँ । बड़ा आश्चर्य है परमात्मा की अनन्त शक्ति है और अनेक प्रकार के पदार्थ फुरते हैं । मैंने दो मुहूर्त्त में क्या ही भ्रम देखा । मेरा मन सदा ज्ञान के अभ्यास में था सो तो मोह गया तो प्राकृत जीवों का क्या कहना है? मैंने बड़ा आश्चर्य भ्रम देखा है । यह इन्द्रजाली मानों सम्बर दैत्य है कि उसने दो मुहूर्त्त में मुझको अनेक देश, काल और पदार्थ दिखाये । जैसे ब्रह्मा एक मुहूर्त्त में नाना प्रकार के पदार्थ रच लेवें वैसे ही एक मुहूर्त्त में इसने मुझको भ्रम दिखाये हैं । मैं सब तुम्हारे आगे कहता हूँ-मानो सारी सृष्टि इसके पिटारे में है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चाण्डालीविवाहवर्  न

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बोला, हे साधो! मैं इस पृथ्वी का राजा हूँ और सब पृथ्वी में मेरी आज्ञा चलती है और मैं इन्द्र की नाई सिंहासन पर बैठता हूँ जैसे स्वर्ग में इन्द्र के आगे देवता होते हैं तैसे ही मेरे आगे भृत्य और मन्त्री हैं । उदारता से मैं सम्पन्न हूँ पर मैंने बड़ा भ्रम देखा । हे साधो! जब इस इन्द्रजाली ने पिटारे से मोर की पूँछ निकाल कर घुमाई तो वह मुझको सूर्य की किरणों की नाई भासी और जैसे बड़ा मेघ गरज के शान्त हो जाता है और पीछे इन्द्रधनुष दीखता है तैसे ही वह विचित्र रूप पूँछ मुझको दीखी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर एक घोड़ा लेकर आया उस पर मैं आरूढ़ हुआ और वह चित्त ही से मुझको दूर से दूर ले गया । जैसे भोगों की वासना से मूर्ख घर ही बैठे दूर से दूर भटकते फिरते हैं तैसे ही मुझको वह घोड़ा दूर से दूर ले गया । फिर वह मुझे एक महाभयानक निर्जन देश में ले गया जो प्रलयकाल के जले हुए स्थानों के समान था । वहाँ मानों दूसरा आकाश था और सात समुद्र थे और उनके समान एक आठवाँ समुद्र था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चारों दिशा के जो चार समुद्र वर्णन किये हैं उनके समान वह मानों पाचवाँ समुद्र था निदान वह मुझे महाभयानक स्थानों और देशों को लाँघकर एक महावन में ले आया । जैसे ज्ञानी का चित्त आकाशवत् होता है और जैसे अज्ञानी का चित्त कठोर और शून्य होता है वैसे ही स्थान में मुझे ले गया, जहाँ घास, वृक्ष, जीव मनुष्य कोई भी दृष्टि न आता था वहाँ मैं महाकष्ट और दीनता को प्राप्त हुआ । जैसे धन औ बान्धवों से और देश और बल से रहित पुरुष कष्ट पाता है वैसे ही मैं कष्टवान हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब दिन का अन्त हो गया और यहाँ उजाड़ में कष्ट से मैंने रात बिताई और पृथ्वी पर सोया परन्तु निद्रा न आई और दुःख से कल्प समान रात्रि हो गई । जब सूर्य उदय हुआ तब मैं वहाँ से चला और आगे गया तो पक्षियों का शब्द सुना और वृक्ष देखे परन्तु खाने पीने को कुछ न पाया । उन वृक्षों को देखके मैं प्रसन्न हुआ-जैसे मृत्यु से छुटा पुरुष रोग से भी प्रसन्न हो और एक जामुन के वृक्ष के नीचे बैठ गया-जैसे मार्कण्डेय ऋषि ने प्रलय के समुद्र में भ्रमकर वट का आश्रय लिया था ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तब वह घोड़ा मुझको छोड़ के चला गया और सूर्य अस्त हुआ तो मैंने वहाँ रात्रि बिताई परन्तु न कुछ भोजन किया और न जलपान किया और न स्नान ही किया । इससे मैं महादीन हुआ । जैसे कोई बिका मनुष्य दीन हो जाता है और जैसे अन्ध कूप में गिरा मनुष्य कष्टवान होता है तैसे ही मैं कष्टवान् हुआ और कल्प के समान रात्रि बीती । जब वहाँ अन्न पानी कुछ दृष्टि न आया तब मैं आगे गया जहाँ पक्षी शब्द करते थे ।उस समय आधा पहर दिन रह गया था तब एक कन्या मुझे दिखाई दी जो अपने हाथ में मृत्तिका की एक मटका में पके हुए चावल और जाँबू के रस का भरा हुआ पात्र लिए जाती थी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं उसके सम्मुख आया-जैसे रात्रि के सम्मुख चन्द्रमा आता है और कहा हे बाले! मुझको भोजन दे, मैं क्षुधा से आतुर हूँ! जो कोई दीन आर्त्त को अन्न देता है वह बड़ी सम्पदा पाता है । हे साधो! जब मैंने बारम्बार कहा तब उसने कहा तुम तो कोई राजा भासते हो कि नाना प्रकार के भूषण वस्त्र पहिने हुए हो, मैं तुम को भोजन न दूँगी । ऐसे कह के वह आगे चली और मैं भी उसके पीछे जैसे छाया जावे तैसे चला ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं कहता जाता था कि हे बाले! मुझे भोजन दे कि मेरी क्षुधा शान्त हो और वह कहती, हे राजन्! हम नीच लोग हैं अपने प्रयोजन बिना किसी को भोजन नहीं देते, जो तुम मेरे भर्त्ता होवो तो मैं तुमको यह अन्न जो अपने पिता के निमित्त ले चली हूँ, दूँ । मेरा पिता मशान में वैताल की नाईं अवधूत हो बैठा है और धूर से अंग भरे हैं, जो तुम मेरे भर्त्ता बनो तो मैं देती हूँ,क्योंकि भर्त्ता प्राणों से भी प्यारा होता है पिता से क्षमा करा लूँगी मैंने कहा अच्छा मैं तुझसे विवाह करूँगा पर मुझे भोजन दे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे साधो ! ऐसा कौन है जो ऐसी आपदा में अपने वर्णाश्रम के धर्म को दृढ़ रक्खे । उसने मुझको आधा भोजन और आधा जाँबू का रस दिया, उसे भोजन कर मैं कुछ शान्तमान् हुआ परन्तु मेरा मोह निवृत्त न हुआ । तब उसने मेरे दोनों हाथ पकड़ के मुझको आगे कर लिया और अपने पिता के निकट ले गई-जैसे पापी को यमदूत ले जाते हैं- और कहा, हे पिता! यह मैंने भर्त्ता किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसके पिता ने कहा अच्छा किया और ऐसा कहकर चाँवल और जाँबू के रस का भोजन किया । फिर उसके पिता ने कहा, हे पुत्री! इसको अपने घर ले जा । तब वह मुझको घर ले गई और जब अपने घर के निकट गई तब मैंने देखा कि वहाँ अस्थि माँस और रुधिर है और कुत्ते, गर्दभ, हस्ति आदिक जीवों की खालें पड़ी हैं । उनको लाँघ कर वह मुझे अपने घर में ले गई-जैसे पापी को नरक में यमदूत ले जाते हैं । वहाँ से एक बगीचा था उसमें जाकर वह अपनी माता के पास मुझे ले गई और कहा, हे माता! यह तेरा जामातृ हुआ है । माता ने कहा अच्छी बात है । निदान उनके घर हमने विश्राम किया और उस चाण्डाली ने मुझको जो भोजन दिया उसको मैंने भोजन किया-मानों अनेक जन्मों के पाप भोगे । फिर विवाह का दिन नियत किया गया और उस दिन मैंने विवाह किया । चाण्डाल हँसते थे और नृत्य करते थे मानों मेरे पाप नृत्य करते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन्द्रजालोपाख्या   उपद्रव वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बोले, हे साधो! बहुत क्या कहूँ सात दिन तक विवाह का उत्साह रहा और फिर वहाँ मैं एक बड़ा चाण्डाल हुआ । आठ महीने वहाँ रहके फिर मैं और स्थानों में रहा । निदान वह चाण्डाली गर्भवती हुई और उससे एक कन्या उत्पन्न हुई जो शीघ्र ही बढ़ गई । तीन वर्ष पीछे एक बालक उत्पन्न हुआ और फिर एक पुत्र और एक कन्या और भी उत्पन्न हुई । इसी प्रकार उससे तीन पुत्र और तीन कन्या उत्पन्न हुई और मैं एक बड़ा परिवारवान् चाण्डाल हुआ । उस चाण्डाली सहित मैं चिरकाल पर्यन्त चाण्डालों में विचरता रहा और जैसे जाल में पक्षी बँध जाता है तैसे मैं उनमें बन्धवान् हुआ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे साधो! मैंने बड़े कष्ट पाये, प्रथम जिस शिर में रेशम का वस्त्र भी चुभता था उस पर मैं भार उठाऊँ; नीचे नंगे चरण जलें और शिर पर सूर्य तपें । रात्रि को मैं काटों पर सोऊँ, कोई वस्त्र न मिले और जीव जन्तुओं के लोहू से भरे हुए और गीले पुराने कपड़े शिरहाने रक्खूँ । कुक्कुट , हस्ती आदिक अशुचि पदार्थों का भोजन करूँ और उनके रुधिर का पान करूँ । ऐसी मेरी चेष्टा हो गई कि जाल से पक्षी मारूँ, बंसी से मच्छ कच्छ आदिक पकड़ूँ , अनेक प्रकार के क्रूर नीच कर्म करूँ और जैसी कैसी वस्तु मिले उसे भोजन करूँ, निदान ऐसी व्यवस्था हो गई कि अस्थि माँस के निमित्त हम आपस में और शीतकाल में शीत से उष्णकाल में उष्णता से कष्टवान् हों ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे मेरा शरीर बहुत कुश हो गया और अवस्था भी वृद्ध हुई, मशानों में हमारा बहुत काल व्यतीत हुआ और माँस और रक्त पान करते रहे । जो हस्ती आदिक पशु आवें उनको हम हमारें-जैसे चण्डिका ने दैत्यों को मारा था ओर उनकी आँतड़ें और चमड़े तले बिछाके सोवें और शिरहाने रक्खें । ऐसे ही चिरकाल पर्यन्त हम चेष्टा करते है और बन्धुओं में बहुत स्नेह बढ़ गया पर वर्षाकाल की नदी की नाईं हमारी तृष्णा बढ़ती जा ती थी।जिन मृत्तिका के पात्रों में चाण्डाल भोजन कर जाते थे उन्हीं वासनों में हम भी भोजन करते थे। कालवशात् वर्षा बन्द हो गई और अकाल पड़ा,सूर्य ऐसे तपने लगे मानों द्वादश सूर्य इकट्ठे तपते हैं और दावाग्नि वन में लगी है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वन के बीच अन्न जल के निमित्त कष्ट पाने लगे और अपना देश छोड़ के देशान्तर जाने लगे । निदान महा उपद्रव हुआ, समय बिना ही मानों प्रलय आया है तब क्षुधा और तृषा से कितने जीव मृतक हो गये, कितने गिर पड़े और हमको भी बहुत कष्ट हुआ । तब हम तीनों पुत्रों, तीनों कन्याओं और स्त्री सहित वहाँसे निकले और जहाँ अन्नजल सुनें वहीं जावें। फिर यह भी हाथ न आवे तब हम बहुत शोकवान् हुए और शरीर नीरस सा हो गया । निदान सब ऐसे कष्टवान् हुए कि पुत्र पिताको न सँभाले और पिता पुत्र को न सँभाले, बान्धवों का स्नेह आपस में छूट गया सब अपने अपने वास्ते दौड़े ।

----------


## ravi chacha

साम्बरोपाख्यानसम  प्ति वर्णन

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा बोले, हे सभा! इस प्रकार हम चिरकाल तक विचरते फिरे, शरीर बहुत वृद्ध हो गया और बाल बरफ की नाईं श्वेत हो गये । जैसे सूखा पात वायु से विचरता है तैसे ही हम भी कर्मों के वश से भ्रमते रहे । जो कुछ राजा का अभिमान था वह मुझे विस्मरण हो गया और चाण्डालभाव दृढ़ हो गया। सब जीव कष्टवान् होके कलत्र को छोड़ गये और कितने पहाड़ पर चढ़कर दुःख के मारे गिर पड़े । और जैसे चिड़िया को बाज भोजन करता है तैसे ही जनों को भेड़िये भोजन करते थे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक वृक्ष के नीचे मैंने विश्राम किया तब एक बालक जो सबसे छोटा था मेरे पास आया और बोला, हे पिता! मुझको माँस दे कि मैं भोजन करूँ, नहीं तो मेरे प्राण निकलते है । तब मैंने कहा माँस तो नहीं है, उसने कहा कहीं से ला दे, छोटा पुत्र सबसे प्यारा होता है इससे मैंने कहा, हे पुत्र! मेरा माँस है वह खा ले तब उस दुर्बुद्धि ने कहा दे, मैंने वन से लकड़ियाँ इक्ट्ठी करके अग्नि जलाई और कहा, हे पुत्र! मैं अग्नि में प्रवेश करता हूँ जब परिपक्व हो जाऊँ तब तू भोजन करना । हे सभा! इस प्रकार मैंने स्नेह के वश कहा कि किसी प्रकार यह जीते रहें ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे कहकर मैं चिता में घुस गया और जब मुझको उष्णता लगी तब मैं काँपा और तुमको दृष्टि आया । फिर कुछ सावधान हुआ और तुरियाँ बजने लगीं । हे साधो! इस प्रकार मैंने चरित्र देखा सो तुम्हारे आगे कहा । जैसे मार्कण्डेय ने प्रलय में क्षोभ देखे और देवताओं से कहे तैसे ही मैंने तुमसे अपना वृत्तान्त कहा है । जब इन्द्रजाली ने पूँछ घुमाई थी तब उसके सामने मैं घोड़े पर आरूढ़ हुआ था और इतने काल प्रत्यक्ष भ्रम देखता रहा । बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मेरे से विवेकवान् राजा को इसने मोहित किया तो और प्राकृत जीवों की क्या वार्त्ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जब इस प्रकार तेजवान् राजा ने कहा तब वह साम्बरीक अन्तर्द्धान हो गया और सभा में जो मन्त्री आदि बैठे थे सब आश्चर्यवान् हुए और परस्पर देखके कहने लगे बड़ा आश्चर्य है! बड़ा आश्चर्य है!! भगवान् की माया विचित्ररूप है । यह साम्बरी माया नहीं है, क्योंकि साम्बरी अपने लोभ के निमित्त तमाशा दिखाता है पीछे यत्न से धन आदिक पदार्थ माँगता है, पर यह लिये बिना ही अन्तर्द्धान हो गया । यह ईश्वर की माया है जिससे ऐसा विवेकवान् राजा मोह गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो ऐसा बड़ा तेजवान् और शूरमा राजा मोहित हुआ तो सामान्य जीवों की क्या वार्ता है? हे रामजी! ऐसे संदेहवान् होकर सब स्थित हुए और मैं भी उस सभा में बैठा था । यह वृत्तान्त मैंने प्रत्यक्ष देखा है किसी के मुख से सुनके नहीं कहा । हे रामजी! यह जो अणुरूप मन है सो महामोह और अविद्या है । इसके फुरने से अनेक प्रकार का मोह दीखता है । जब यह मन उपशम हो तभी कल्याण है । इससे इस मन में जो बहुत कल्पना उठती हैं उनको त्यागकर आत्मपद में स्थित करो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्तवर्णन.............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले,हे रामजी! आदि जो शुद्ध परमात्मा से चित्तसंवेदन फुरा है वह कलनारूप होके स्थित होके हुआ है, उसी से दृश्य सत्य हो भासता है । आत्मा के प्रमाद से मोह में प्राप्त हुआ है और चित्त के फुरने से चिर पर्यन्त जगत् में मग्न हो रहा है । वह मन असत्यरूप है और उस मन में ही सम्पूर्ण जगत् विस्तारा है जिससे अनेक दुःखों को प्राप्त हुआ है । जैसे बालक अपनी परछाहीं में वैताल कल्पकर आपही भयवान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही मन जब संसार की वासना को त्यागकर आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब जैसे सूर्य की किरणों से अन्धकार नष्ट हो जाता है वैसे ही एक क्षण में सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी! ऐसा पदार्थ कोई नहीं जो अभ्यास किये से प्राप्त न हो । इससे जब आत्मपद का अभ्यास कीजियेगा तब वह प्राप्त होगा । आत्मपद के अभ्यास किये से आत्मा निकट भासता है और संसार दूर भासता है । जब जगत् का अभ्यास दृढ़ होता है तब जगत् निकट भासता है और आत्मा दूर भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जो मूर्ख मनुष्य है उसको अभयपद में भय होता है । जैसे पथिक को दूर से वृक्ष में वैताल कल्पना होती है और भय पाता है वैसे ही चित्त की वासना से जीव भय पाता है । हे रामजी! वासना सहित मलीन मन में नाना प्रकार संसार भ्रम उठता है और जब आत्मपद में स्थित होता है तब भ्रम मिट जाता है । जैसा मन में निश्चय होता है तैसा ही हो भासता है, यदि मित्र में शत्रु बुद्धि होती है तो निश्चय करके वह हो जाता है और मद से उन्मत्त हो सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी भ्रमती दीखती है और व्याकुल होता है तो चन्द्रमा भी श्याम सा भासता है जो अमृत में विष की भावना होती है तो अमृत भी विष की नाईं भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जाग्रत पदार्थ देश, काल और क्रिया मन से भासते हैं । हे रामजी! संसार का कारण मोह है, उससे जीव भटकता है । इसलिये ज्ञान रूपी कुल्हाड़े से वासनारुपी मलीनता को काटो, आत्मपद पाने में वासना ही आवरण है । हे रामजी! वासनारूपी जाल में मनुष्यरूपी हरिण फंसकर संसाररूपी वन में भटकता है । जिस पुरुष ने विचार करके वासना नष्ट की है उसको परमात्मा का प्रकाश भासता है । जैसे बादल से रहित सूर्य प्रकाशित होता है तैसे ही वासना रहित चित्त में आत्मा प्रकाशता है । हे रामजी! मन ही को तुम मनुष्य जानो, देह को मनुष्य न जानना क्योंकि देह जड़ है और मन जड़ और चेतन से विलक्षण है मन से किया हुआ कार्य सफल होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मन से दिया और जो मन से लिया है वही दिया और लिया है और जो देह से किया है वह भी मन ने ही किया हे रामजी! यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् मनरूप है । मन ही पर्वत आकाश, वायु, जल, अग्नि और पृथ्वी है सूर्यादिकों का प्रकाश मन ही से होता है । शब्द, स्पर्श , रूप, गन्ध सब मन ही से ग्रहण होते हैं और नाना और नाना प्रकार की वासनाओं से नाना प्रकार के रूप मन ही धरता है जैसे नटवा नाना प्रकार के स्वाँग धारता है तैसे ही नाना प्रकार के रूप मन ही धारता है । लघु पदार्थ को मन ही दीर्घ करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सत्य को असत्य की नाईं और असत्य जगत् के पदार्थ को सत्य की नाईं मन ही करता है, और मन ही मित्र को शत्रु और शत्रुको मित्र करता है । हे रामजी! जैसी वृत्ति मन की दृढ़ होती है वही सत्य हो भासती है । हरीश्चन्द्र को एक रात्रि में बारह का अनुभव हुआ था और इन्द्रको एक मुहूर्त्त में युगों का अनुभव हुआ था और मन ही के दृढ़ निश्चय से इन्द्र ब्राह्मण के दशोंपुत्र ब्रह्मापद को प्राप्त हुए थे । हे रामजी! जो सुख से बैठे हुए को मनमें कोई चिन्ता आन लगी तो सुख ही में उसको रौरव नरक होजाता है और जो दुःख में बैठा है और मन में शान्त है तो दुःख भी सुख होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे जैसा निश्चय मन में होता है वैसा ही हो भासता है और जिस मनका निश्चय होता है उसी और इन्द्रियों का समूह विचरता है । इन्द्रियों का आधारभूत मन है, जो मन टूट पड़ता है तो इन्द्रियाँ भिन्न भिन्न हो जाती हैं । जैसे तागे के टूटे से माला के दाने भिन्न भिन्न हो जाते हैं तैसे ही मन से रहित इन्द्रियाँ अर्थों से रहित भिन्न होती हैं, वास्तव में आत्मतत्त्व सबमें अधिष्ठान स्थित है और स्वच्छ, निर्विकार, सूक्ष्म, समभाव नित्य और सबका साक्षीभूत और सब पदार्थों का ज्ञाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह देह से भी अधिक सूक्ष्मरूप है अर्थात् अहंभाव के उत्थान से रहित चिन्मात्र है, उसमें मन के फुरने से संसार भासता है, वास्तव में द्वैतभ्रम से रहित है । सब जगत् आत्मा का किञ्चिनमय रचा है और सबमें चैतनशक्ति व्यापी है । वायु में स्पन्द, पृथ्वी में कठोरता, सूर्य और आकाश में शून्यता वही है और सब पदार्थों में वही चैतनशक्ति व्याप रही है । वास्तव में उसमें अनेकता नहीं है, मन से भासती है, शुक्ल पदार्थ को कृष्ण औरदेश, काल, पदार्थ, क्रिया और द्रव्य को मन ही विपर्यय करता है । हे रामजी! जैसे जैसे निश्चय मन में दृढ़ होता है वही सिद्ध होता है और मन बिना किसी पदार्थ का ज्ञान नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिह्वा से नाना प्रकार के भोजन करता है परन्तु मन और ठौर होता है तो उसका कुछ स्वाद नहीं आता और नेत्रों से चित्त सहित देखता है तो रूप का ज्ञान होता है, इस कारण मन बिना किसी इन्द्रिय का उपाय सिद्ध नहीं होता और अन्धकार और प्रकाश भी मन बिना नहीं भासते । हे रामजी! सब पदार्थ मन से भासते हैं । जैसे नेत्रों में प्रकाश नही होता तो कुछ नहीं भासता तैसे ही विद्यमान पदार्थ भी मन बिना नहीं भासते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इन्द्रियों से मन नहीं उपजा परन्तु मन से इन्द्रियाँ उपजी हैं और जो कुछ इन्द्रियों का विषय दृश्य जाल है वह सब मन से उपजा है । जिन पुरुषों ने मन वश किया है वही महात्मा पुरुष पण्डित हैं और उनको नमस्कार है । हे रामजी! यदि नाना प्रकार के भूषण और फूल पहिरे हुए स्त्री प्रीति से कण्ठ लगे पर जो चित्त आत्मपद में स्थित है तो वह मृतक के समान है अर्थात् उसको इष्ट अनिष्ट का राग-द्वेष मन ही उपजाता है,मन के स्थित हुए रागद्वेष कुछ नहीं उपजता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! एक वीतराग ब्राह्मण ध्यान स्थित वन में बैठा था और उसके हाथ को कोई वनचर जीव तोड़ ले गया परन्तु उसको कुछ कष्ट न हुआ क्योंकि मन उसका स्थिर था । यही मन फुरने से सुख को भी करता है और अपने में स्थित हुए दुःख को भी सुख करता है । हे रामजी! कथा के सुनने में जो मन किसी और चिन्तवन में जाता है तो कथा के अर्थ समझ में नहीं आते और जो अपने गृह में बैठा है और मन के संकल्प से पहाड़ पर दौड़ता-दौड़ता गिर पड़ता है तो उसको प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव होता है, सो मन का ही भ्रम है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसी फुरना मन में फुरती है वही भासती है । जैसे स्वप्न में एक क्षण में नदी, पहाड़ आकाशादिक पदार्थ भासने लगते हैं तैसे ही यह पदार्थ भी भासते हैं । हे रामजी! अपने अतःकरण में सृष्टि भी मन के भ्रम से भासती है । जैसे जल के भीतर अनेक तरंग होते हैं और वृक्ष में पत्र, फूल, फल टास होते हैं तैसे ही एक मन के भीतर जाग्रत, स्वप्न आदिक भ्रम होते हैं जैसे सुवर्ण से भूषण अन्य नहीं होते तैसे ही जाग्रत और स्वप्नावस्था भिन्न नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे तरंग और बुद्बुदे जल से भिन्न नहीं और जैसे नटवा नाना प्रकार के स्वाँगों को लेकर अनेकरूप धरता है तैसे ही मन वासना से अनेक रूप धारता है । हे रामजी! जैसा स्पन्द में दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही अनुभव होता है । जैसे लवण राजा को भ्रम से चाण्डाली का अनुभव हुआ था तैसे ही यह जगत् का अनुभव मनोमात्र है, चित्त के भ्रम से भासता है । हे रामजी! जैसी जैसी प्रतिभा मन में होती है तैसा ही तैसा अनु भव होता है और यह सम्पूर्ण जगत् मनोमात्र है । अब जैसे तुम्हारी इच्छा हो वैसे करो जैसा-जैसा फुरना मन में होता है तैसा-तैसा भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन के फुरने से देवता दैत्य और देवता हो जाते हैं और मनुष्य नाग और वृक्ष हो जाते हैं जैसे लवण राजा ने आपदा का अनुभव किया था । हे रामजी! मन के फुरने से ही मरना और जन्म होता है और संकल्प से ही पुरुष से स्त्री और स्त्री से पुरुष हो जाता है । पिता पुत्र हो जाता है और पुत्र पिता हो जाता है । जैसे नटवा शीघ्र ही अपने स्वाँग से अनेक रूप धरता है तैसे ही अपने संकल्प से मन भी अनेक रूप धरता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जीव निराकार है, पर मन से आकार की नाईं भासता है । उस मन में जो मनन है वही मूढ़ता है, उस मूढ़ता से जो वासना हुई है उस वासनारूपी पवन से यह जीवरूपी पत्र भटकता है और संकल्प के वश हुआ सुख-दुःख और भय को प्राप्त होता है । जैसे तेल तिलों में रहता है तैसे ही सुखःदुख मन में रहते हैं । जैसे तिलों को कोल्हू में पैरने से तेल निकलता है तैसे ही मन को पदार्थों के संयोग से सुख-दुःख प्रकट भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

संकल्प से काल-क्रिया में दृढ़ता होती है और देश काल आदिक भी मन में स्थित होते हैं । जिनका मन फुरता है उनको नाना प्रकार का क्षोभवान् जगत् भासता है । हे रामजी! जिनका मन आत्मपद में स्थित है उनको क्षोभ भी दृष्टि आता परन्तु मन आत्मपद से चलायमान नहीं होता । जैसे घोड़े का सवार रण में जा पड़ता है तो भी घोड़ा उसके वश रहता है तैसे ही उसका मन जो विस्तार की ओर जाता है तो भी अपने वश ही रहता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब मन की चपलता वैराग से दूर होती है तब मन वश हो जाता है । जैसे बन्धनों से हस्ती वश होता है तैसे ही जिस पुरुष का मन वश होता है ओर संसार की ओर से निवृत्त होकर आत्मपदमें स्थिर होता है वह श्रेष्ठ महापुरुष कहाता है । जिसका मन संसार की ओर धावता है वह दलदल का कीट है और जिसका मन अचल है और शास्त्र के अर्थरूपी संग और संसार की ओर से निवृत्त होकर एकाग्रभाव में स्थित हुआ है और आत्मपद के ध्यान में लगा हुआ है वह संसार के बन्धन से मुक्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब मन से मनन दूर होता है तब शान्ति प्राप्त होती है जैसे क्षीरसमुद्र से मन्दराचल निकला तो शान्त हुआ था । जिस पुरुष का मन भोगों की ओर प्रवृत्त होता है वह पुरुष संसाररूपी विष के वृक्ष का बीज होता है । हे रामजी! जिसका चित्त स्वरूप से मूढ़ हुआ है और संसार के भोगों में लगा है वह बड़े कष्ट पाता है । जैसे जल के चक्र में आया तृण क्षोभवान् होता है तैसे ही यह जीव मनभाव को प्राप्त हुआ श्रम पाता है । इससे तुम इस मन को स्थित करो कि शान्तात्मा हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनशक्तिरूपप्रतिप  दन

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! यह चित्तरूपी महाव्याधि है, उसकी निवृत्ति के अर्थ मैं तुमको एक श्रेष्ठ औषध कहता हूँ वह तुम सुनो कि जिसमें यत्न भी अपना हो, साध्य भी आप ही हो और औषध भी आप हो और सब पुरुषार्थ आप ही से सिद्ध होता है । इस यत्न से चित्तरूपी वैताल को नष्ट करो । हे रामजी! जो कुछ पदार्थ तुमको रस संयुक्त दृष्टि आवें उनको त्याग करो । जब वाञ्छित पदार्थों का त्याग करोगे तब मन को जीत लोगे और अचलपद को प्राप्त होगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे लोहे से लोहा कटता है तैसे ही मन से मन को काटो और यत्न करके शुभगुणों से चित्तरूपी वेताल को दूर करो । देहादिक अवस्तु में जो बस्तु की भावना है और वस्तु आत्मतत्त्व में जो देहादिक की भावना है उनको त्यागकर आत्म तत्त्व में भावना लगाओ । हे रामजी! जैसे चित्त में पदार्थों की चिन्तना होती है तैसे ही आत्मपद पाने की चिन्तना से सत्यकर्म की शुद्धता लेकर चित्त को यत्न करके चैतन्य संवित् की ओर लगाओ और सब वासना को त्याग के एकाग्रता करो तब परमपद की प्राप्ति होगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिन पुरुषों को अपनी इच्छा त्यागनी कठिन है वे विषयों के कीट हैं, क्योंकि अशुभ पदार्थ मूढ़ता से रमणीय भासते हैं उस अशुभ को अशुभ और शुभ को शुभ जानना यही पुरुषार्थ है । हे रामजी! शुभ अशुभ दोनों पहलवान हैं, उन दोनों में जो बली होता है उसकी जय होती है । इससे शीघ्र ही पुरुष प्रयत्न करके अपने चित्त को जीतो । जब तुम अचित्तहोगे तब यत्न बिना आत्मपद को प्राप्त होगे । जैसे बादलों के अभाव हुए यत्न बिना सूर्य भासता है तैसे ही आत्मपद के आगे चित्त का फुरना जो बादल वत् आवरण है उसका जब अभाव होगा तब अयत्नसिद्ध आत्मपद भासेगा सो चित्त के स्थित करने का मन्त्र भी आप से होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसको अपने चित्त वश करने की भी शक्ति नहीं उसको धिक्कार है वह मनुष्यों में गर्दभ है । अपने पुरुषार्थ से मन का वश करना अपने साथ परम मित्रता करनी है और अपने मन के वश किये बिना अपना आप ही शत्रु है अर्थात् मन के उपशम किये बिना घटीयन्त्र की नाईं संसारचक्र में भटकता है जिन मनुष्यों ने मन को उपशम किया है उनको परम लाभ हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन के मारने का मन्त्र यही है कि दृश्य की ओर से चित्त को निवृत्त करे और आत्मचेतन संवित् में लगावे, आत्म चिन्तना करके चित्त को मारना सुखरूप है । हे रामजी! इच्छा से मन पुष्ट रहता है । जब भीतर से इच्छा निवृत्त होती है तब मन उपशम होता है और जब मन उपशम होता है तब गुरु और शास्त्रों के उपदेश और मन्त्र आदिकों की अपेक्षा नहीं रहती । हे रामजी! जब पुरुष असंकल्परूपी औषध करके चित्तरूपी रोग काटे तब उस पद को प्राप्त हो जो सर्व और सर्वगत शान्त रूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस देह को निश्चय करके मूढ़ मन ने कल्पा है । इससे पुरुषार्थ करके चित्त को अचित्त करो तब इस बन्धन से छूटोगे । हे रामजी! शुद्ध चित्त आकाश में यत्न करके चित्त को लगाओ । जब चिरकाल पर्यन्त मन का तीव्र संवेग आत्मा की ओर होगा तब चैतन्य चित्त का भक्षण कर लेगा और जब चित्त का चिन्तत्व निवृत्त हो जावेगा तब केवल चैतनमात्र ही शेष रहेगा । जब जगत् की भावना से तुम मुक्त होगे तब तुम्हारी बुद्धि परमार्थतत्त्व में लगेगी अर्थात् बोधरूप हो जावेगी ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस चित् को चित्त से ग्रास कर लो, जब तुम परम पुरुषार्थ करके चित्त को अचित करोगे तब महा अद्वैतपद को प्राप्त होगे । हे रामजी! मन के जीतने में तुमको और कुछ यत्न नहीं, केवल एक संवेदन का प्रवाह उलटना है कि दृश्य की ओर से निवृत्त करके आत्मा की ओर लगाओ, इसी से चित्त अचित्त हो जावेगा । चित्त के क्षोभ से रहित होना परम क्ल्याण है, इससे क्षोभ से रहित हो जाओ । जिसने मन को जीता है उसको त्रिलोकी का जीतना तृण समान है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ऐसे शूरमा हैं जो कि शस्त्रों के प्रहार सहते हैं, अग्नि में जलना भी सहते हैं और शत्रु को मारते हैं तब स्वाभाविक फुरने के सहने में क्या कृपणता है? हे रामजी! जिनको चित्त के उलटाने की सामर्थ्य नहीं वे नरों में अधम हैं । जिनको यह अनुभव होता है कि मैं जन्मा हूँ, मैं मरूँगा और मैं जीव हूँ, उनको वह असत्यरूप प्रमाद चपलता से भासता है । जैसे कोई किसी स्थान में बैठा हो और मन के फुरने से और देश में कार्य करने लगे तो वह भ्रमरूप है तैसे ही आपको जन्म मरण भ्रम से मानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मनुष्य मनरूपी शरीर से इस लोक और परलोक में मोक्ष होने पर्यन्त चित्त में भटकता है । यदि चित्त स्थिर है तो तुमको मृत्यु का भय कैसे होता है? तुम्हारा स्वरूप नित्य शुद्धबुद्द और सर्व विकार से रहित है । यह लोक आदिक भ्रम मन के फुरने से उपजा है, मन से जगत् का कुछ रूप नहीं । पुत्र, भाई, नौकर आदिक जो स्नेह के स्थान हैं और उनके क्लेश से आपको क्लेशित मानते हैं वह भी चित्त से मानते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चित्त अचित्त हो जावे तब सर्व बन्धनों से मुक्त हो । हे रामजी! मैंने अधःऊर्ध्व सर्वस्थान देखे हैं, सब शास्त्र भी देखे हैं और उनको एकान्त में बैठकर बारम्बार विचारा भी है, शान्त होने का और कोई उपाय नहीं, चित्त का उपशम करना ही उपाय है । जब तक चित्त दृश्य को देखता है तब तक शान्ति प्राप्त नहीं होती और जब चित्त उपशम होता है तब उस पद में विश्राम होता है जो नित्य, शुद्ध, सर्वात्मा और सबके हृदय में चैतन आकाश परम शान्तरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! हृदयाकाश में जो चैतन चक्र है अर्थात् जो ब्रह्माकार वृत्ति है उसकी ओर जब मन का तीव्र संवेग हो तब सब ही दुःखों का अभाव हो जावे । मन का मनन भाव उसी ब्रह्माकार वृत्तिरूपी चक्र से नष्ट होता है । हे रामजी! संसार के भोग जो मन से रमणीय भासते हैं वे जब रमणीय न भासें तब जानिये कि मनके अंग कटे । जो कुछ अहं और त्वं आदि शब्दार्थ भासते हैं वे सब मनोमात्र हैं । जब दृढ़ विचार करके इनकी अभावना हो तब मन की वासना नष्ट हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे हँसिये से खेती कट जाती है तैसे ही वासना नष्ट होने से परमतत्त्व शुद्ध भासता है जैसे घटा के अभाव हुये शरद्काल का आकाश निर्मल भासता है तैसे ही वासना से रहित मन शुद्ध भासेगा । हे रामजी! मन ही जीव का परम शत्रु है और इच्छा संकल्प करके पुष्ट हो जाता है । जब इच्छा कोई जब इच्छा कोई न उपजे तब आप ही निवृत्त हो जावेगा । जैसे अग्नि में काष्ट डालिये तो बढ़ जाती है और यदि न डालिये तो आप ही नष्ट हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस मन में जो संकल्प कल्पना उठती है उसका त्याग करो तब तुम्हारा मन स्वतः नष्ट होगा । जहाँ शस्त्र चलते हैं और अग्नि लगती है, वहाँ शूरमा निर्भय होके जा पड़ते हैं और शत्रु को मारते हैं, प्राण जाने का भय नहीं रखते तो तुमको संकल्प त्यागने में क्या भय होता है? हे रामजी! चित्त के फैलाने से अनर्थ होता है और चित्त के अस्फुरण होनेसे कल्याण होता है-यह वार्त्ता बालक भी जानता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पिता बालक को अनुग्रह करके कहता है तैसे ही मैं भी तुमको समझता हूँ कि मनरूपी शत्रु ने भय दिया है और संकल्प कल्पना से जितनी आपदायें हैं वे मन से उपजती हैं । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों से मृग तृष्णा का जल दीखता है तैसे ही सब आपदा मन से दीखती हैं । जिसका मन स्थिर हुआ है उसको कोई क्षोभ नहीं होता । हे रामजी! प्रलयकाल का पवन चले, सप्त समुद्र मर्यादा त्यागकर इकट्ठे हो जावें और द्वादश सूर्य इकट्ठे होके तपें तो भी मन से रहित पुरुष को कोई विघ्न नहीं होता-वह सदा शान्तरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन रूपी बीज है, उससे संसारवृक्ष उपजा है, सात लोक उसके पत्र हैं और शुभ-अशुभ सुख-दुःख उसके फल हैं । वह मन संकल्प से रहित नष्ट हो जाता है संकल्प के बढ़ने से अनर्थ का कारण होता है । इससे संकल्प से रहित उस चक्रवर्ती राजापद में आरूढ़ हुआ परमपद को प्राप्त होगा जिस पद में स्थित होने से चक्रवर्ती राज तृणवत् भासता है । हे रामजी! मन के क्षीण होने से जीव उत्तम परमानन्द पद को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! सन्तोष से जब मन वश होता है तब नित्य, उदयरूप, निरीह, परमपावन, निर्मल, सम, अनन्त और सर्वविकार विकल्प से रहित जो आत्मपद शेष रहता है वह तुमको प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुखोपदेशवर्णन..........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जिसके मन में तीव्रसंवेग होता है उसको मन देखता है । अज्ञान से जो दृश्य का तीव्र संवेग हुआ है उससे चित्त जन्म-मरणादिक विकार देखता है और जैसा निश्चय मन में दृढ़ होता है उसी का अनुभव करता है, जैसा मन का फुरना फुरता है तैसा ही रूप हो जाता है । जैसे बरफ का शीतल और शुक्ल रूप है और काजल का कृष्ण रूप है, तैसे ही मन का चञ्चल रूप है । इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे ब्रह्मन! यह मन जो वेग अवेग का कारण चञ्चल रूप है उस मन की चपलता कैसे निवृत्त हो?

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! तुम सत्य कहते हो, चञ्चलता से रहित मन कहीं नहीं दीखता, क्योंकि मन का चञ्चल स्वभाव ही है । हे रामजी! मन में जो चञ्चलता फुरना मानसी शक्ति है वह जगत् आडम्बर का कारणरुप है । जैसे वायु का स्पन्द रूप है तैसे ही मन का चञ्चलरूप है जिसका मन चञ्चलता से रहित है उसको मृतक कहते हैं । हे रामजी! तप और शास्त्र का जो सिद्धान्त है वह यही है कि मन के मृतकरूप को मोक्ष कहते हैं, उसके क्षीण हुए सब दुःख नष्ट हो जाते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

जब चित्तरूपी राक्षस उठता है तब बड़े दुःख को प्राप्त होता है और चित्त के लय होनेसे अनन्त सुखभोग प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात् परमानन्द स्वरूप आत्मपद प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! मन में चञ्चलता अविचार से सिद्ध है और विचार से नष्ट हो जाती है । चित्त की चञ्चलतारूप जो वासना भीतर स्थित है जब वह नष्ट हो तब परमसार की प्राप्ति हो, इससे यत्न करके चपलतारूपी अविद्या का त्याग करो । जब चपलता निवृत्त होगी तब मन शान्त होगा । सत्य, असत्य और जड़, चेतन के मध्य जो डोलायमान शक्ति है उसका नाम मन है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब यह तीव्रता से जड़ की ओर लगता है तब आत्मा के प्रमाद से जड़रूप हो जाता है, अर्थात् अनात्म में आत्मप्रतीति होती है और जब विवेक विचार में लगता है तब उस अभ्यास से जड़ता निवृत्त हो जाती है और केवल चेतन आत्मतत्त्व भासता है । जैसा अभ्यास दृढ़ होता है तैसा ही अनुभव इसको होता है और जैसे पदार्थ की एकता चित्त में होती है अभ्यास के वश से तैसा ही रूप चित्त का हो जाता है । हे रामजी! जिस पद के निमित्त मन प्रयत्न करता है उस पद को प्राप्त होता है और अभ्यास की तीव्रता से भावितरूप हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी कारण तुमसे कहता हूँ कि चित्त को चित्त से स्थिर करो और अशोकपद का आश्रय करो । जो कुछ भाव अभावरूप संसार के पदार्थ हैं वे सब मन से उपजे हैं, इससे मन के उपशम करने का प्रयत्न करो, मन के उपशम बिना छूटने का और कोई उपाय नहीं और मन को मन ही निग्रह करता है और कोई नहीं कर सकता । जैसे राजा से राजा ही युद्ध करता है और कोई नहीं कर सकता तैसे ही मन से मन ही युद्ध करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इससे तुम मन ही से मन को मारो कि शान्ति को प्राप्त हो । हे रामजी! मनुष्य बड़े संसार समुद्र में पड़ा है जिससे तृष्णारूपी सिवार ने इसको घेर लिया है, इस कारण अधः को चला जाता है और राग, द्वेषरूपी भँवर में कष्ट पाता है । उससे तरने के निमित्तमन रूपी नाव है, जब शुद्ध मनरूपी नाव पर आरूढ़ हो तब संसार समुद्र के पार उतरे अन्यथा कष्ट को प्राप्त होता है । हे रामजी! अपना मन ही बन्धन का कारण है, उस मन को मन ही से छेदन करो और दृश्य की ओर जो सदा धावता है उससे वैराग्य करके आत्मतत्त्व का अभ्यास करो तब छूटोगे, और उपाय छूटने का नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जहाँ जैसी वासना से मन आशा करके उठे उसको वहीं बोध करके त्यागने से तुम्हारी अविद्या नष्ट हो जावेगी । हे रामजी! जब प्रथम भोगों की वासना का त्याग करोगे तब यत्न बिना ही जगत् की वासना छूट जावेगी जब भाव अभाव रूप जगत् का त्याग किया तब निर्विकल्प सुखरुप होगा । जब सब दृश्य भाव पदार्थों का अभाव होता है तब भावना करनेवाला मन भी नष्ट होता है । हे राम जी! जो कुछ संवेदन फुरता है उस संवेदन का होना ही जगत् है और असंवेदन होने का नाम निर्वाण है संवेदन होने से दुःख है, इससे प्रयत्न करके संवेदन का अभाव ही कर्तव्य है । जब भावना की अभावना हो तब कल्याण हो । जो कुछ भाव अभाव पदार्थों का राग द्वेष उठता है वह मन के अबोध से होता है पर वे पदार्थ मृगतृष्णा के जलवत् मिथ्या हैं । इससे इनकी आस्था को त्याग करो, ये सब अवस्तुरूप हैं और तुम्हारा स्वरूप नित्य तृप्त अपने आपमें स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अविद्यावर्णन...........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह वासना भ्रान्ति से उठी है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भ्रान्ति से भासता है । तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भ्रान्ति से भासता है- इसकी वासना दूर से त्याग करो । हे रामजी! जो ज्ञानवान् हैं उनको जगत् नहीं भासता और जो अज्ञानी है उनको अविद्यमान ही विद्यमान भासता है और संसार नाम से संसार को अंगीकार करता है । ज्ञानवान् सम्यक्*दर्शी को आत्मतत्त्व से भिन्न सब अवस्तुरूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र द्रवता से तरंग और बुद्बुदे होके भासता है परन्तु जल से भिन्न कुछ नहीं तैसे ही अपने ही विकल्प से भाव अभावरूप जगत् देखता है, जो वास्तव में असत्यरूप है, क्योंकि आत्मतत्त्व ही अपने स्वरूप में स्थित है । जो नित्य, शुद्ध सम और अद्वैत तुम्हारा अपना आप है, न तुम कर्त्ता हो, न अकर्त्ता हो, कर्त्ता और अकर्त्ता, ग्रहण-त्याग भेद को लेकर कहाता है । दोनों विकल्पों को त्यागकर अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हो और जो कुछ क्रिया आचार आ प्राप्त हों उनको करो पर भीतर से अना सक्त रहो अर्थात् अपने को कर्त्ता और भोक्ता मत मानो क्योंकि कर्तव्य आदिक तब होते हैं जब कुछ ग्रहण वा त्याग करना होता है और ग्रहण त्याग तब होता है जब पदार्थ सत्य भासते हैं, पर ये सब पदार्थ तो मिथ्या इन्द्रजाल का मायावत् है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मिथ्या पदार्थों में आस्था करनी और उसमें ग्रहण और त्याग करना क्या है? सब संसार का बीज अविद्या है और वह अविद्यास्वरूप के प्रमाद से अविद्यमान ही सत्य की नाईं हो भासती है।हे रामजी! चित्त में चैत्यमय वासना फुरती है सो ही मोह का कारण है संसाररूपी वासना का चक्र है, जैसे कुम्हार चक्र पर चढ़ाके मृत्तिका से अनेक प्रकार के घट आदिक बरतन रचता है तैसे ही चित्त से जो चैत्यमय वासना फुरती है वह संसार के पदार्थों को उत्पन्न करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह अविद्यारूपी संसार देखनेमात्र बड़ा सुन्दर भासता है पर जैसे बाँस बड़े विस्तार को प्राप्त होता है और भीतर से शून्य है और जैसे केले का वृक्ष देखने को विस्तार सहित भासता है और उसके भीतर सार कुछ नहीं होता तैसे ही संसार असाररूप है । जैसे नदी का प्रवाह चला जाता है तैसे ही संसार नाशरूप है । हे रामजी! इस अविद्या को पकड़िये तो कुछ ग्रहण नहीं होता, कोमल भासती है पर अत्यन्त क्षीणरूप है और प्रकट आकार भी दृष्टि आते हैं पर मृगतृष्णा के जल समान असत्यरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अविद्या-माया जिससे यह जगत् उपजता है, कहीं विकार है, कहीं स्पष्ट है और कहीं दीर्घरूप भासती है और आत्मा से व्यतिरेक भावको प्राप्त होती है । जड़ है परन्तु आत्मा की सत्ता पाके चेतन होती है और चेतनरूप भासती है तो भी असत्य रूप है । एक निमेष के भूलने से वह बड़े भ्रम को दिखाती है । जहाँ निर्मल प्रकाशरूप आत्मा है उसमें तम दिखाती कि मैं आत्मा को नहीं जानती । जैसे उलूक को सूर्य में अन्धकार भासता है जो असत्यरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी विस्तार सहित भासती है तैसे ही अविद्या नाना रंग, विलास, विकार, विषम सूक्ष्म, कोमल और कठिनरूप है और स्त्री की नाईं चञ्चल और क्षोभरूप सर्पिणी है, जो तृष्णारूपी जिह्वा से मार डालती है । वह दीपक की शिखावत् प्रकाशमान है । जैसे जब तक स्नेह होता है तब तक दीपशिखा प्रज्वलित होती है और जब तेल चुक जाता है तब निर्वाण हो जाती है तैसे ही जब तक भोगों में प्रीति है तब तक अविद्या वृद्धि है और जब भोगों में स्नेह क्षीण होता है तब नष्ट हो जाती है । रागरूपी अविद्या तृष्णा बिना नहीं रहती और भोग रूप प्रकाश बिजली की नाईं चमत्कार करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनके आश्रय में जो कार्य करो तो नहीं होता क्षणभंगुररूप हैं । जैसे बिजली मेघ के आश्रय है तैसे ही अविद्या मूर्खो के आश्रय रहती है और तृष्णा देनेवाली है । भोग पदार्थ बड़े यत्न से प्राप्त होते हैं और जब प्राप्त हुए तब अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं । जो भोगों के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं उनको धिक्कार है, क्योंकि भोग बड़े यत्न से प्राप्त होते हैं और फिर स्थिर भी नहीं रहते , बल्कि अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं । उनकी तृष्णा करके जो भटकते हैं वे महामूर्ख हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! ज्यों ज्यों इनका स्मरण होता है त्यों त्यों अनर्थ होते हैं और ज्यों ज्यों इनका विस्मरण होता है त्यों त्यों सुख होता है । उस कारण अत्यन्त सुख का निमित्त इनका विस्मरण है और स्मरण दुःख का निमित्त है । जैसे किसी को क्रूर स्वप्न आता है तो उसके स्मरण से कष्टवान् होता है और जैसे और किसी उपद्रव प्राप्त होने की स्मृति में अनर्थ जानता है तैसे ही अविद्या जगत् के स्मरण में अनर्थ कष्ट होता है । अविद्या एक मुहूर्त्त में त्रिलोकी रच लेती है और एक क्षण में ग्रास कर लेती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! स्त्री के वियोगी और रोगी पुरुष को रात्रि कल्प की नाईं व्यतीत होती है और जो बहुत सुखी होता है उसको रात्रि क्षण की नाईं व्यतीत हो जाती है । काल भी अविद्या प्रमाद से विपर्ययरुप हो जाता है । हे रामजी! ऐसा कोई पदार्थ नहीं जो अविद्या से विपर्यय न हो । शुद्ध, निर्विकार, निराकार, अद्वैततत्त्व में कर्तृत्व भोक्तृत्व का स्पन्द फुरता है । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् जाल तुमको अविद्या से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह वासना भ्रान्ति से उठी है । जैसे आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भ्रान्ति से भासता है । तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भ्रान्ति से भासता है- इसकी वासना दूर से त्याग करो । हे रामजी! जो ज्ञानवान् हैं उनको जगत् नहीं भासता और जो अज्ञानी है उनको अविद्यमान ही विद्यमान भासता है और संसार नाम से संसार को अंगीकार करता है । ज्ञानवान् सम्यक्*दर्शी को आत्मतत्त्व से भिन्न सब अवस्तुरूप भासता है । जैसे समुद्र द्रवता से तरंग और बुद्बुदे होके भासता है परन्तु जल से भिन्न कुछ नहीं तैसे ही अपने ही विकल्प से भाव अभावरूप जगत् देखता है, जो वास्तव में असत्यरूप है, क्योंकि आत्मतत्त्व ही अपने स्वरूप में स्थित है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो नित्य, शुद्ध सम और अद्वैत तुम्हारा अपना आप है, न तुम कर्त्ता हो, न अकर्त्ता हो, कर्त्ता और अकर्त्ता, ग्रहण-त्याग भेद को लेकर कहाता है । दोनों विकल्पों को त्यागकर अपने स्वरूप में स्थित हो और जो कुछ क्रिया आचार आ प्राप्त हों उनको करो पर भीतर से अना सक्त रहो अर्थात् अपने को कर्त्ता और भोक्ता मत मानो क्योंकि कर्तव्य आदिक तब होते हैं जब कुछ ग्रहण वा त्याग करना होता है और ग्रहण त्याग तब होता है जब पदार्थ सत्य भासते हैं, पर ये सब पदार्थ तो मिथ्या इन्द्रजाल का मायावत् है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मिथ्या पदार्थों में आस्था करनी और उसमें ग्रहण और त्याग करना क्या है? सब संसार का बीज अविद्या है और वह अविद्यास्वरूप के प्रमाद से अविद्यमान ही सत्य की नाईं हो भासती है।हे रामजी! चित्त में चैत्यमय वासना फुरती है सो ही मोह का कारण है संसाररूपी वासना का चक्र है, जैसे कुम्हार चक्र पर चढ़ाके मृत्तिका से अनेक प्रकार के घट आदिक बरतन रचता है तैसे ही चित्त से जो चैत्यमय वासना फुरती है वह संसार के पदार्थों को उत्पन्न करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह अविद्यारूपी संसार देखनेमात्र बड़ा सुन्दर भासता है पर जैसे बाँस बड़े विस्तार को प्राप्त होता है और भीतर से शून्य है और जैसे केले का वृक्ष देखने को विस्तार सहित भासता है और उसके भीतर सार कुछ नहीं होता तैसे ही संसार असाररूप है । जैसे नदी का प्रवाह चला जाता है तैसे ही संसार नाशरूप है । हे रामजी! इस अविद्या को पकड़िये तो कुछ ग्रहण नहीं होता, कोमल भासती है पर अत्यन्त क्षीणरूप है और प्रकट आकार भी दृष्टि आते हैं पर मृगतृष्णा के जल समान असत्यरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अविद्या-माया जिससे यह जगत् उपजता है, कहीं विकार है, कहीं स्पष्ट है और कहीं दीर्घरूप भासती है और आत्मा से व्यतिरेक भावको प्राप्त होती है । जड़ है परन्तु आत्मा की सत्ता पाके चेतन होती है और चेतनरूप भासती है तो भी असत्य रूप है । एक निमेष के भूलने से वह बड़े भ्रम को दिखाती है । जहाँ निर्मल प्रकाशरूप आत्मा है उसमें तम दिखाती कि मैं आत्मा को नहीं जानती । जैसे उलूक को सूर्य में अन्धकार भासता है जो असत्यरूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी विस्तार सहित भासती है तैसे ही अविद्या नाना रंग, विलास, विकार, विषम सूक्ष्म, कोमल और कठिनरूप है और स्त्री की नाईं चञ्चल और क्षोभरूप सर्पिणी है, जो तृष्णारूपी जिह्वा से मार डालती है । वह दीपक की शिखावत् प्रकाशमान है । जैसे जब तक स्नेह होता है तब तक दीपशिखा प्रज्वलित होती है और जब तेल चुक जाता है तब निर्वाण हो जाती है तैसे ही जब तक भोगों में प्रीति है तब तक अविद्या वृद्धि है और जब भोगों में स्नेह क्षीण होता है तब नष्ट हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रागरूपी अविद्या तृष्णा बिना नहीं रहती और भोग रूप प्रकाश बिजली की नाईं चमत्कार करती है । इनके आश्रय में जो कार्य करो तो नहीं होता क्षणभंगुररूप हैं । जैसे बिजली मेघ के आश्रय है तैसे ही अविद्या मूर्खो के आश्रय रहती है और तृष्णा देनेवाली है । भोग पदार्थ बड़े यत्न से प्राप्त होते हैं और जब प्राप्त हुए तब अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं । जो भोगों के निमित्त यत्न करते हैं उनको धिक्कार है, क्योंकि भोग बड़े यत्न से प्राप्त होते हैं और फिर स्थिर भी नहीं रहते , बल्कि अनर्थ उत्पन्न करते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उनकी तृष्णा करके जो भटकते हैं वे महामूर्ख हैं । हे रामजी! ज्यों ज्यों इनका स्मरण होता है त्यों त्यों अनर्थ होते हैं और ज्यों ज्यों इनका विस्मरण होता है त्यों त्यों सुख होता है । उस कारण अत्यन्त सुख का निमित्त इनका विस्मरण है और स्मरण दुःख का निमित्त है । जैसे किसी को क्रूर स्वप्न आता है तो उसके स्मरण से कष्टवान् होता है और जैसे और किसी उपद्रव प्राप्त होने की स्मृति में अनर्थ जानता है तैसे ही अविद्या जगत् के स्मरण में अनर्थ कष्ट होता है । अविद्या एक मुहूर्त्त में त्रिलोकी रच लेती है और एक क्षण में ग्रास कर लेती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! स्त्री के वियोगी और रोगी पुरुष को रात्रि कल्प की नाईं व्यतीत होती है और जो बहुत सुखी होता है उसको रात्रि क्षण की नाईं व्यतीत हो जाती है । काल भी अविद्या प्रमाद से विपर्ययरुप हो जाता है । हे रामजी! ऐसा कोई पदार्थ नहीं जो अविद्या से विपर्यय न हो । शुद्ध, निर्विकार, निराकार, अद्वैततत्त्व में कर्तृत्व भोक्तृत्व का स्पन्द फुरता है । हे रामजी! यह सब जगत् जाल तुमको अविद्या से भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे दीपकका प्रकाश चक्षु इन्द्रियों को रूप दिखाता है तैसे ही अविद्या जिन पदार्थों को दिखाती है वह सब असत्यरूप हैं जैसे नाना प्रकार की सृष्टि मनोराज मेंहै और जैसे स्वप्नसृष्टि भासती है और उनमें अनेक शाखासंयुक्त वृक्ष भासते हैं वे सब असत्यरूप हैं तैसे ही यह जगत् असत्यरूप है जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी बड़े आडम्बर सहित भासती है तैसे ही यह जगत् भी है । जैसे मृगतृष्णाकी नदी को देख के मूर्ख मृग जलपान के निमित्त दौड़ते हैं और कष्टवान् होते हैं तैसे ही जगत् के पदार्थों को देखकर अज्ञानी दौड़के यत्न करते हैं और ज्ञान वान् तृष्णा के लिये यत्न नहीं करते ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्यों ज्यों मूर्खमृग दौड़ते हैं त्यों त्यों कष्ट पाते हैं, शान्ति नहीं पाते, तैसे ही अज्ञानी जगत् के भोगों की तृष्णा करते हैं परन्तु शान्ति नहीं पाते । जैसे तरंग और बुद्बुदे सुन्दर भासते हैं परन्तु ग्रह ण किये से कुछ नहीं निकलते तैसे ही शान्ति का कारण जगत् में सार पदार्थ कोई नहीं निकलता । जड़रूप अविद्या जगताकार हुई है, वह चेतन से अभिन्नरूप है परन्तु भिन्न की नाईं स्थित हुई है । जैसे मकड़ी अपनी तन्तु फैलाकर फिर अपने में लीन कर लेती है, वह उससे अभिन्नरूप है परन्तु भिन्न की नाई भासती है और जैसे अग्नि से धूम निकलकर बादल का आकार हो रस खेंचता है और मेघ होकर वर्षा करता है तैसे ही अविद्या आत्मा से उपजकर और आत्मा की सत्ता पाकर जगत् मैं यह जीव घटीयन्त्र की नाईं भटकता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे रस्सी से बँधी हुई घड़ियाँ ऊपर नीचे भटकती हैं तैसे ही तीनों गुणों की वासना से बँधा हुआ जीव भटकता है । जैसे कीचड़ से कमल की जड़ उपजती है और उसके भीतर छिद्र होते हैं तैसे ही अविद्यारूपी कीचड़ से यह जगत् उपजा है और विकाररूपी दृश्य इसमें छिपे हैं- सारभूत इसमें कुछ नहीं । जैसे अग्नि घृत और ईंधन के संयोग से बढ़ती जाती है तैसे ही अविद्या विषयों की तृष्णा से बढ़ती जाती है, जैसे घृत और ईंधन से रहित अग्नि शान्त हो जाती है तैसे ही तृष्णा से रहित अविद्या शान्त हो जाती है

----------


## ravi chacha

जब विवेकरूपी जल पड़े और तृष्णारूपी घृत न पड़े तब अग्निरूपी अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है अन्यथा नहीं नष्ट होती । हे रामजी! यह अविद्या दीपककी शिखा के तुल्य है और तृष्णारूपी तेल से अधिक प्रकाशवान् होती है । जब तृष्णारूपी तेल से रहित हो और विवेकरूपी वायु चले तब दीपक शिखावत् अविद्या निर्वाण हो जावेगी और न जानियेगा कि कहाँ गई । अविद्या कुहिरे की नाईं आवरण करती भासती है परन्तु ग्रहण करिये तो कुछ हाथ नहीं आती ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देखनेमात्र स्पष्ट दृष्टि आती है, परन्तु विचार करने से अणुमात्र भी नहीं रहती । जैसे रात्रि को बड़ा अन्धकार भासता है परन्तु जब दीपक लेकर देखिये तब अणुमात्र भी अन्धकार नहीं दीखता वैसे ही विचार करने से अविद्या नहीं रहती । जैसे भ्रान्ति से आकाश में नीलता और दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है, जैसे स्वप्न की सृष्टि भासती है, जैसे नाव पर चढ़े से तट के वृक्ष चलते भासते है और जैसे मृगतष्णा की नदी में, सीपीरूपा और रस्सी में सर्प भ्रम से भासता है वैसे ही अविद्यारूपी जगत् अज्ञानी को सत्य भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! यह जाग्रत जगत् भी दीर्घकाल का स्वप्ना है । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में जलबुद्धि मृग के चित्त में आती है वैसे ही जगत् की सत्यता मूर्ख के चित्त में रहती है । हे रामजी! जिन पुरुषोंको पदार्थों में रति हो रही है, उनकी भावना से उनका चित्त खिंचता है और उन पदार्थों को अंगीकार करके बड़े कष्ट पाता है । जैसे पक्षी आकाश में उड़ता है पर दाने में उसकी प्रीति होती है उसको चुगने के निमित्त पृथ्वी पर आता है और सुख रूप जानके चुगने लगता है तो जाल में फँसता है और कष्टवान् होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे कण की तृष्णा पक्षी को दुःख देती है वैसे ही जीवों को भोगों की तृष्णा दुःख देती है । हे रामजी! ये भोग प्रथम तो अमृत की नाईं सुखरूप भासते हैं परन्तु परिणाम में विष की नाईं होते हैं, मूर्ख अज्ञानी को ये सुन्दर भासते हैं । जैसे मूर्ख पतंग दीपक को सुखरूप जानके वाच्छा करता है परन्तु जब दीपक से स्पर्श करता है तब नाश को प्राप्त होता है वैसे ही भोगों के स्पर्श से ये जीव नाश होते हैं । जैसे संध्याकाल आकाश में लाली भासतीहै वैसे ही अविद्या से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे भ्रम से दूर वस्तु निकट भासती है और निकट वस्तु दूर भासती है और स्वप्नमें बहुत काल में थोड़ा और थोड़े काल में बहुत भासता है वैसे ही यह सब जगत्*जाल अविद्या से भासता है । वह अविद्या आत्मज्ञान से नष्ट होती है इससे यत्न कर के मन के प्रवाह को रोको । हे रामजी! जो कुछ दृश्यमान जगत् है वह सब तुच्छरूप है, बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि मिथ्या भावना करके जगत् अन्ध हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! अविद्या निरा कार और शून्य है, उसने सत्य होकर जगत् को अन्धा किया है । अर्थात् संसारी लोग असत्*रूप पदार्थों को सत् जानके यत्न करते हैं । जैसे सूर्य के प्रकाश में उल्लू को अन्धकार भासता है और भ्रान्ति से सूर्य उसको नहीं भासता । वैसे ही चिदानन्द आत्मा सदा अनुभव से प्रकाशता है और अविद्या से नहीं भासता । असत्यरूप अविद्या ने जगत को अन्धा किया है, जो विकर्मों को कराती है और विचार करने से नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

रहती उससे अपना आप नहीं भासता और बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि धैर्य्यवान् धर्मात्मा को भी अपने वश करके समर्थ होने नहीं देती। अविचार सिद्ध अविद्यारूपी स्त्री ने पुरुषों को अन्धा किया है और अनन्तदुःखों का विस्तार फैलाती है, यह उत्पत्ति और नाश सुख और दुःख को कराती है, आत्मा को भासती है, अनन्त दुःख अज्ञान से दिखाती है, बोध से हीन कराती है और काम, क्रोध उपजाती है, और मन में वासना से यही भावना वृद्धि करती है । हे रामजी! यह अविद्या निराकाररूप है और इसने जीव को बाँधा है । जैसे स्वप्न में कोई आपको बँधा देखे वैसी ही अविद्या है । स्वरूप के प्रमाद का ही नाम अविद्या है और कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यथाकथितदोषपरिहार  पदेश

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना सुन रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! जो कुछ जगत् दीखता है वह सब यदि अविद्या से उपजा है तो वह निवृत्त किस भाँति होती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले हे रामजी! जैसे बरफ की पुतली सूर्य के तेज से क्षण में नष्ट हो जाती वैसे आत्मा के प्रकाश से अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है । जब तक आत्मा का दर्शन नहीं होता तब तक अविद्या मनुष्य को भ्रम दिखाती है और नाना प्रकार के दुःखों को प्राप्त कराती है, पर जब आत्मा के दर्शन की इच्छा होती है तब वही इच्छा मोह का नाश करती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे धूप से छाया क्षीण हो जाती है वैसे ही आत्मपद की इच्छा से अविद्या क्षीण हो जाती है और सर्वगत देव आत्मा के साक्षात्कार होने से नष्ट हो जाती है । हे रामजी! दृश्य पदार्थों में इच्छा उपजने का नाम अविद्या है और उस इच्छा के नाश का नाम विद्या है । उस विद्या ही का नाम मोक्ष है । अविद्या का नाश भी संकल्पमात्र है । जितने दृश्य पदार्थ हैं उनकी इच्छा न उपजे और केवल चिन्मात्र में चित्त की वृत्ति स्थित हो-यही अविद्या के नाश का उपाय है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब सब वासना निवृत्ति हों तब आत्मतत्त्व का प्रकाश होवे । जैसे रात्रि के क्षय होने से सूर्य प्रकाशता है वैसे ही वासना के क्षय होने से आत्मा प्रकाशता है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से नहीं विदित होता कि रात्रि कहाँ गई वैसे ही विवेक के उपजे नहीं विदित होता कि अविद्या कहाँ गई । हे रामजी मनुष्य संसार की दृढ़ वासना में बँधा है । और जैसे संध्याकाल में मूर्ख बालक परछाहीं में वैताल कल्पकर भयवान् होता है वैसे ही मनुष्य अपनी वासना से भय पाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! यह सब दृश्य अविद्या से हुआ है और अविद्या आत्मभाव से नष्ट होती है तो वह आत्मा कैसा है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, चैत्योन्मुखत्व से रहित और सर्वगत समान और अनुभव रूप जो अशब्दरूप चेतन तत्त्व है वह आत्मा परमेश्वर है । हे रामजी! ब्रह्मा से लेकर तृण पर्यन्त जगत् सब आत्मा है और अविद्या कुछ नहीं । हे रामजी! सब देहों में नित्य चेतनघन अविनाशी पुरुष स्थित है, उसमें मनो नाम्नी कल्पना अन्य की नाईं होकर भासती है, पर आत्मतत्त्व से भिन्न कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! कोई न जन्मता है,न मरता है और न कोई विकार है, केवल आत्मतत्त्व प्रकाश सत्तासमान, अविनाशी, चैत्य से रहित, शुद्ध, चिन्मात्रतत्त्व अपने आपमें स्थित है अनित्य, सर्वगत, शुद्ध, चिन्मात्र, निरुपद्रव, शान्तरूप, सत्तासमान निर्विकार अद्वैत आत्मा है । हे रामजी! उस एक सर्वगत देव, सर्व शक्ति महात्मा में जब विभाग कलना शक्ति प्रकट होती है तो उस का नाम मन होता है । जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से लहरें होती हैं वैसे ही शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जो चैत्यता होती है उसका नाम मन है वही संकल्प कल्पना से दृश्य की नाईं भासता है

----------


## ravi chacha

और उसी संकल्प कल्पना का नाम अविद्या है संकल्प ही से वह उपजी है और कल्पना से ही नष्ट हो जाती है जैसे वायु से अग्नि उपजती है और वायु से ही लीन होती है वैसे ही संकल्प से अविद्यारूपी जगत् उपजता है और संकल्प ही से नष्ट हो जाता है । जब चित्त की वृत्ति दृश्य की ओर फुरती है तब अविद्या बढ़ती है और जब दृश्य की वृत्ति नष्ट हो और स्वरूप की ओर आवे तब अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी!जब यह संकल्प करता है कि मैं ब्रह्म नहीं हूँ तब मन दृढ़ बन्धमय होता है और जब यही संकल्प दृढ़ करता है कि ‘सब ब्रह्म है’ तब मुक्त होता है । जब अनात्म में अहं अभिमान का संकल्प दृढ़ करता है तब बन्धन होता है और सर्व ब्रह्म के संकल्प से मुक्त होता है! दृश्य का संकल्प बन्ध है और असंकल्प ही मोक्ष है, आगे जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा हो वैसा करो । जैसे बालक आकाश में सुवर्ण के कमलों की कल्पना करे कि सूर्यवत् प्रकाशित और सुगन्ध से पूर्ण हैं तो वे भावनामात्र होते हैं वैसे अविद्या भावनामात्र है

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञानी जो मानता है कि मैं कृश, अतिदुःखी और वृद्ध हूँ और मेरे हाथ, पाँव और इन्द्रिय हैं, तो ऐसे व्यवहार से बन्धवान् होता है और यदि ऐसे जाने कि मैं दुःखी नहीं न मेरी देह है, न मेरे बन्धन हैं, न माँस हूँ और न मेरे अस्थि हैं मैं तो देह से अन्य साक्षी हूँ, ऐसे निश्चयवान् को मुक्त कहना चाहिये । जैसे सूर्य में और मणि के प्रकाश में अन्धकार नहीं होता वैसे ही आत्मा में अविद्या नहीं । जैसे पृथ्वी पर स्थित पुरुष आकाश में नीलता कल्पता है वैसे ही अज्ञानी आत्मा में अविद्या कल्पता है वास्तव में कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! सुमेरु की छाया आकाश में पड़ती है अथवा तम की प्रभा है व और कुछ है, आकाश मैं नीलता कैसे भासती है? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! आकाश में नीलता नहीं है, न सुमेरु की छाया ही है और न तम है, अकाश पोलमात्र है यह शून्यता गुण है । हे रामजी! यह ब्रह्माण्ड तेजरूप है, इसका प्रकाश ही स्वरूप है, तम का स्वभाव नहीं, तम ब्रह्माण्ड के बाह्य है, भीतर नहीं, ब्रह्माण्ड का प्रकाश स्वभाव है और दृढ़ शून्यता से आकाश में नीलता भासती है और कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसकी मन्ददृष्टि है उसको नीलता भासती है और जिसकी दिव्य दृष्टि है उसको नीलता नहीं भासती-पोल भासता है । जैसे मन्द दृष्टि को आकाश में नीलता भासता है, वैसे ही अज्ञानी को अविद्या सत्य भासती है । जैसे दिव्यदृष्टि वाले को नीलता नहीं भासती, वैसे ही ज्ञानवान् को अविद्या नहीं भासती-ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासती है । हे रामजी! जहाँ तक इसके नेत्रों की दृष्टि जाती है वहाँ तक आकाश भासता है और जहाँ दृष्टि कुण्ठित होती है वहाँ नीलता भासती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे जिसकी दृष्टि क्षय होती है उसको नीलता भासती है वैसे ही जिस जीव की आत्मदृष्टि क्षय होती है, उसको अविद्यारूपी सृष्टि भासने लगती है-वही दुःखरूप है । हे रामजी! चेतन को छोड़के जो कुछ स्मरण करता है उसका नाम अविद्या है और जब चित्त अचल होता है तब अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है-असंकल्प होने से ही अविद्या नष्ट होती है । जैसे आकाश के फूल हैं वैसे ही अविद्या है । यह भ्रमरूप जगत् मूर्खों सत्य भासता है, वास्तव में कुछ नहीं है, मन जब फुरने से रहित है तब जगत् भावनामात्र है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

उसी भावना का नाम अविद्या है और यह मोह का कारण है । जब वही भावना उलटकर आत्मा की ओर आवे तब अविद्या का नाश हो । बारम्बार चिन्तना करने का नाम भावना है । जब भावना आत्मा की ओर वृद्धि होती है तब आत्मा की प्राप्ति होती है और अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है । मन के संसरने का नाम अविद्या है । जब आत्मा की ओर संसरना होता है तब अविद्या नष्ट हो जाती है । हे रामजी । जैसे राजा के आगे मन्त्री और टहलुये कार्य करते हैं, वैसे ही मन के आगे इन्द्रियाँ कार्य करती हैं । हे रामजी! बाह्य के विषय पदार्थों की भावना छोड़के तुम भीतर आत्मा की भावना करो तब आत्मपद को प्राप्त होगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिन पुरुषों ने अन्तःकरण में आत्माकी भावना का यत्न किया है वे शान्ति को प्राप्त हुए हैं । हे रामजी! जो पदार्थ आदि में नहीं होता, वह अन्त में भी नहीं रहता, इससे जो कुछ भासता हे वह सब ब्रह्मसत्ता है । उससे कुछ भिन्न भासता है वह मनोमात्र है । तुम्हारा निर्विकार और आदि अन्त से रहित ब्रह्मतत्त्व है । तुम क्यों शोक करते हो? अपना पुरुषार्थ करके संसार की भोग वासना को मूल से उखाड़ो और आत्मपद का अभ्यास करो तो दृश्य भ्रम मिट जावे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! इस संसार की वासनाका उदय होना जरा मरण और मोह देनेवाला है । जब स्वरूप का प्रमाद होता है तब जीव की यह कल्पना उठती है और आकाश रूपी अनन्त फाँसियों से बन्धवान् होता है । तब वासना और वृद्धि हो जाती है और कहता है कि ये मेरे पुत्र है, यह मेरा धन है, यह मेरे बान्धव हैं, ये मैं हूँ; वह और है । हे रामजी! जिस शरीर से मिलकर यह कल्पना करता है वह शरीर शून्यरूप है । जैसे वायु गोले के साथ तृण उड़ते हैं, वैसे अविद्या रूपी वासना से शरीर उड़ते है अहं त्वं आदिक जगत् अज्ञानी को भासती है और ज्ञानवान् को केवल सत्य ब्रह्म भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे रस्सी के न जानने से सर्प भासता है और रस्सी के सम्यक् ज्ञान से सर्पभ्रम नष्ट होजाता है, वैसे ही आत्मा के अज्ञान से जगत् भासता है और आत्मा के सम्यक्*ज्ञान से जगत्*भ्रम नष्ट हो जाता है । इससे तुम आत्मा की भावना करो । हे रामजी! रस्सी में दो विकल्प होते हैं-एक रस्सी का और दूसरा सर्प का, वे दोनों विकल्प अज्ञानी को होते हैं ज्ञानी को नहीं होते । जो जिज्ञासु होता है उसकी वृत्ति सत्य और असत्य में डोलायमान होती है और जो ज्ञानवान् है उसको विचार से ब्रह्मतत्त्व ही भासता है । इससे तुम अज्ञानी

----------


## ravi chacha

मत होना ज्ञानवान् होना, जो कुछ जगत् की वासना है उन सबका त्याग करो तब शान्तिमान् होगे, हे रामजी! संसार भोग की वासना भी तब होती है जब अनात्मा में आत्माभिमान होता है, तुम इसके साथ काहे को अभिमान् करते हो? यह देह तो मूक जड़ है और अस्थि-माँसकी थैली है । ऐसी देह तुम क्यों होते हो? जब तक देह में अभिमान होता है तब तक सुख और दुःख भोगता है और इच्छा करता है । जैसे काष्ठ और लाख तथा घट और आकाश का संयोग होता है वैसे ही देह और देही का संयोग होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नली के अन्तर आकाश होता है सो उसके नष्ट होने से आकाश नहीं नष्ट होता और जैसे घट के नष्ट होने से घटाकाश नहीं नष्ट होता वैसे ही देह के नष्ट होने से आत्मा का नाश नहीं होता । हे रामजी! जैसे मृगतृष्णा की नदी भ्रान्ति से भासती है वैसे ही अज्ञान से सुख दुःख की कल्पना होती है । इससे तुम सुख दुःख की कल्पना को त्यागके अपने स्वभावसत्ता में स्थित हो । बड़ा आश्चर्य है कि ब्रह्म तत्त्व सत्यस्वरूप है पर मनुष्य उसे भूल गया है और जो असत्य विद्या है उसको बारम्बार स्मरण कराता है ऐसी अविद्या को तुम मत प्राप्त हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! मन का मनन ही अविद्या है और अनर्थ का कारण है, इससे जीव अनेक भ्रम देखता है । मन के फुरने से अमृत से पूर्ण चन्द्रमा का बिम्ब भी नरक की अग्नि समान भासता है और बड़ी लहरों, तरंगों और कमलों से संयुक्त जल भी मरुस्थल की नदी समान भासता है । जैसे स्वप्न में मन के फुरने से नाना प्रकार के सुख और दुःख का अनुभव होता है वैसे ही यह सब जगत्*भ्रम चित्त को वासना से भासता है । जाग्रत और स्वप्न में यह जीव मन के फुरने से विचित्र रचना देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वर्ग में बैठै हुए को भी स्वप्न में नरकों का अनुभव होता है वैसे ही आनन्दरूप आत्मा में प्रमाद से दुःख का अनुभव होता है । हे रामजी! अज्ञानी मन के फुरने से शून्य अणु में भी सम्पूर्ण जगत् भ्रम दीखता है जैसे राजा लवण को सिंहासन पर बैठै चाण्डाल की अवस्था का अनुभव हुआ था । इससे संसार की वासना को तुम चित्त से त्याग दो । यह संसार वासना बन्धन का कारण है । सब भावों में बर्तों परन्तु राग किसी में न हो । जैसे स्फटिक मणि सब प्रति बिम्बों को लेता है परन्तु रंग किसी का नहीं लेता तैसे ही तुम सब कार्य करो परन्तु द्वेष किसी में न रक्खो । ऐसा पुरुष निर्बन्धन है उसको शास्त्र के उपदेश की आवश्य कता नहीं, वह तो निजरूप है । हे रामजी । जो कुछ प्रकृत आचार तुमको प्राप्त हो तो देना, लेना, बोलना, चालना आदिक सब कार्य करो परन्तु भीतर से अभिमान कुछ न करो, निरभिमान होकर कार्य करो-यह ज्ञान सबसे श्रेष्ठ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुखदुःखभोक्तव्यो  देश

----------


## ravi chacha

इतना कहकर वाल्मीकिजी बोले कि इस प्रकार जब महात्मा वशिष्ठजी ने कहा तब कमलनयन रामजी ने वशिष्ठजी की ओर देखा और उनका अन्तःकरण रात्रि के मुँदे हुए कमल की नाईं प्रफुल्लित हो आया । तब रामजी बोले कि बड़ा आश्चर्य है! पद्म की ताँत के साथ पर्वत बाँधा है । अविद्यमान अविद्या ने सम्पूर्ण जगत् वश किया है और अविद्यमान जगत् को वज्रसारवत् दृढ़ किया है । यह सब जगत् असत्यरूप है और सत्य की नाईं स्थित किया है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे भगवन्! इस संसार की नटनी माया का क्या रूप है, महापुण्यवान् लवण राजा ऐसी बड़ी आपदा में कैसे प्राप्त हुआ और इन्द्रजाली जिसने भ्रम दिखाया था वह कौन था कि उसको अपना अर्थ कुछ न था? वह कहाँ गया और इस देही और देह का कैसे सम्बन्ध हुआ और शुभ अशुभ कर्मों के फल कैसे भोगता है? इतने प्रश्नों का उत्तर मेरे बोध के निमित्त दीजिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! यह देह काष्ठ और मिट्टी के समान है, जैसे स्वप्न में चित्त के फुरने से देह भासता है वैसे ही यह देह भी चित्त से कल्पित है और चित्त ही चैत्य सम्बन्ध से जीव पद को प्राप्त हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जीव चित्त सत्ता से शोभायमान है उस चित्त के फुरने से संसार उपजा है, वह वानर के बालक के समान चञ्चल है और अपने फुरनेरूप कर्मों से नाना प्रकार के शरीर धरता है । उसी चित्त के नाम अहंकार, मन और जीव हैं । वह चित्त ही अज्ञान से सुख दुःख भोगता है, शरीर नहीं भोगता । जो प्रबोधचित्त है वह शान्तरूप जब तक मन अप्रबोध है और अविद्यारूपी निद्रा में सोया है तब तक स्वप्नरूप अनेकसृष्टि देखता है और जब अविद्या निद्रा से जागता है तब नहीं देखता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब तक जीव अविद्या से मलिन है तब तक संसार भ्रम देखता है और जब बोधवान् होता है तब संसारभ्रम निवृत्त हो जाता है । जैसे रात्रि होने से कमल मुँद जाते हैं और सूर्य के उदय होने से खिल आते हैं वैसे ही अविद्या से जाग्रतभ्रम देखता है और बोध से अद्वैत रुप होता है । इससे अज्ञान ही दुःख का कारण है । अविवेक से पञ्चकोश देह में अभिमानी होकर जैसे कर्म करता है वैसे ही भोगता है, शुभ करता है तो सुख भोगता है और अशुभ से दुःख भोगता है

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे नटवा अपनी क्रिया से अनेक स्वाँग धारता है वैसे ही मन अपने फुरने से अनेक शरीर धारता है जो कुछ इष्ट-अनिष्ट सुख दुःख हैं वे एक मन के फुरने में हैं और शरीर में स्थित होकर मन ही करता है । जैसे रथ पर आरूढ़ होकर सारथी चेष्टा करता है और बाँबी में बैठके सर्प चेष्टा करता है वैसे शरीर में स्थित होकर मन चेष्टा करता है । हे रामजी! अचलरूप शरीर को मन चञ्चल करता है । जैसे वृक्ष को वायु चञ्चल करता है वैसे जड़ शरीर को मन चञ्चल करता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो कुछ सुख दुःख की कलना है वह मन ही करता है और वही भोगता और वही मनुष्य है । हे रामजी! अब लवण का वृत्तान्त सुनो । लवण राजा मन के भ्रमने से चाण्डाल हुआ । जो कुछ मन से करता है वही सफल होता है । हे रामजी! एक काल में हरिश्च न्द्र के कुल में उपजा राजा लवण एकान्त बगीचे में बैठ के विचारने लगा कि मेरा पिता -मह बड़ा राजा हुआ है और मेरे बड़ों ने राजसूय यज्ञ किये हैं । मैं भी उनके कुल में उत्पन्न हुआ हूँ इससे मैं भी राजसूय यज्ञ करूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार चिन्तना करकर लवण ने मान सी यज्ञ आरम्भ किया और देवता, ऋषि, सुर, मुनीश्वर, अग्नि, पवन आदिक देताओंकी मन से पूजा की और मन्त्र और सामग्री जो कुछ राजसूय यज्ञ का कर्म है सो संपूर्ण करके मन से दक्षिणा दी । सवावर्ष पर्यन्त उसने यह यज्ञ किया और मन ही से उसका फल भोगा । इससे हे रामजी! मन ही से सब कर्म होता है और मन ही भोगता है जैसा चित्त है वैसा ही पुरुष है, पूर्णचित्त से पूर्ण होता है और नष्ट चित्त से नष्ट होता है अर्थात् जिसका चित्त आत्मतत्त्व से पूर्ण है सो पूर्ण है और जो आत्मतत्त्व से नष्ट चित्त है वह नष्टपुरुष है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जिसको यह निश्चय है कि मैं देह हूँ वह नीचबुद्धि है और अनेक दुःखों को प्राप्त होगा और जिसका चित्त पूर्ण विवेकमें जागा है उसको सब दुःखों का अभाव हो जाता है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से कमलों का सकुचना दूर हो जाता है और वे खिल आते हैं, वैसे ही विवेकरूपी सूर्य के प्रकाश से रहित पुरुष दुःखों में संकुचित रहते हैं । जो विवेकरूपी सूर्य के प्रकाश से प्रफुल्लित हुए हैं वे संसार के दुःखों से तर जाते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

सात्त्विकजन्मावत  र

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! राजा लवण ने राजसूय यज्ञ मन से किया और मन ही से उसका फल भोगा परन्तु ऐसा साम्बरी कौन था जिसने उसको भ्रम दिखाया । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी जब वह साम्बरी लवण राजा की सभा में आया तब मैं वहाँ था । मुझसे लवण और उसके मन्त्री ने पूछा कि यह कौन है? तब मैंने उनसे जो कुछ कहा था वह तुमसे भी कहता हूँ । हे रामजी! जो पुरुष राजसूय यज्ञ करता है उसको द्वादश वर्ष की आपदा प्राप्त होती है उस द्वादश वर्ष में वह अनेक दुःख देखता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजा लवण ने जो मन से यज्ञ किया इसलिये उसको आपदा भी मन से ही प्राप्त हुई । स्वर्ग से इन्द्र ने अपना दूत आपदा भुगवाने के निमित्त भेजा । वह साम्बरी का रूप होकर आया और राजा को चाण्डाल की आपदा भुगताकर फिर स्वर्ग में चला गया । हे रामजी! जो कुछ मैंने प्रत्यक्ष देखा था वह तुमसे कहा । इससे मन ही करता है और मन ही भोगता है । जैसे जैसे दृढ़ संकल्प मन में फुरता है उसके अनुसार उसको सुख दुःख का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जब तक चित्त फुरता है तब तक आपदा प्राप्त होती है । जैसे ज्यों ज्यों कीकर का वृक्ष बढ़ता है त्यों त्यों कण्टक बढ़ते जाते हैं वैसे ही मन के फुरने से आपदा बढ़ती जाती है । जब मन स्थिर होता है तब आपदा मिट जाती है । इससे हे रामजी इस चित्तरूपी बरफ को विवेकरूपी तपन से पिघलाओ तब परम सार की प्राप्ति होगी । यह चित्त ही सकल जगत् आडम्बर का कारण है, उसको तुम अविद्या जानो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे वृक्ष, विटप और तरु एक ही वस्तु के नाम हैं वैसे ही अविद्या, जीव, बुद्धि, अहंकार सब फुरने के नाम हैं इसको विवेक से लीन करो । हे रामजी! जैसा संकल्प दृढ़ होता है वैसा ही देखता है । हे रामजी! वह कौन पदार्थ है जो यत्न करने से सिद्ध न हो? जो हठ से न फिरे तो सब कुछ सिद्ध होता है । जैसे बरफ के वासनों को जल में डालिये तो जल से एकता ही हो जाती है तैसे ही आत्मबोध से सब पदार्थों की एकता हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी ने फिर पूछा हे भगवन्! आपने कहा कि सुख-दुःख सब मन ही में स्थित हैं और मन की वृत्ति नष्ट होने से सब नष्ट हो जाते हैं सो चपल वृत्ति कैसे क्षय हो? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रघुकुल में श्रेष्ठ और आकाश के चन्द्रमा! मैं तुमसे मन के उपशम की युक्ति कहता हूँ । जैसे सवार के वश घोड़ा होता है तैसे ही मन तुम्हारे वश रहेगा । हे रामजी! सब भूत ब्रह्म ही से उपजे है

----------


## ravi chacha

उनकी उत्पत्ति तीन प्रकार की है-एक सात्त्विकी, दूसरी राजसी और तीसरी तामसी । प्रथम शुद्ध चिन्मात्र ब्रह्म में जो कलना उठी है उसी बाह्यमुखी फुरने का नाम मन हुआ है वही ब्रह्मारूप है, उस ब्रह्मा ने जैसा संकल्प किया तैसा ही आगे देखा, उसने यह भुवन आडम्बर और उसमें जन्म, मरण और सुख, मोह आदिक संसरना कल्पा । इसी प्रकार अपने आरम्भ संयुक्त, जैसे बरफ का कणुका समुद्र से उपजकर सूर्य के तेज से लीन हो जावे तैसे ही आरम्भ से निर्वाण हो गया, संकल्प के वश से फिर उपजा और फिर लीन हो गया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार कई अनन्त कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड ब्रह्मा से उपज उपजकर लीन हो गये हैं और कितने होगे और कितने वर्त्तमान हैं । अब जैसे मुक्त होते हैं सो सुनो हे रामजी! शुद्ध ब्रह्मतत्त्व से प्रथम मन सत्ता उपजी, उसने जब आकाश को चेता तब आकाश हुआ, उसके उपरान्त पवन हुआ, फिर अग्नि और जल हुआ और उसकी दृढ़ता से पृथ्वी हुई । तब चित्तशक्ति दृढ़ संकल्प से पाँच भूतों को प्राप्त हुई और अन्तःकरण जो सूक्ष्म प्रकृति है पृथ्वी, तेज और वायु से मिलकर धान्य में प्राप्त हुआ । उसको जब पुरुष भोजन करते हैं तब वह परिणाम होकर वीर्य और रुधिररूप होके गर्भ में निवास करता है, जिससे मनुष्य उपजता है । पुरुष जन्ममात्र से वेद पढ़ने लगता है, फिर गुरु के निकट जाता और क्रम से उसकी बुद्धि विवेक द्वारा चमत्कारवान् हो जाती है तब उसको ग्रहण और त्याग और शुभ अशुभ में विचार उपजता है । और निर्मल अन्तःकरण सहित स्थित होता है और क्रम से सप्तभूमिका चन्द्रमा की नाईं उसके चित्त में प्रकाशती हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अज्ञानभूमिकावर्ण

----------


## ravi chacha

रामजी बोले, हे सर्वशास्त्रों के वेत्ता, भगवन्! ज्ञान की वे सप्तभूमिका कैसे निवास करनेवाली हैं संक्षेप में मुझसे कहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! अज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका हैं और ज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका हैं और उनके अन्तर्गत और बहुत अवस्था हैं कि उनकी कुछ संख्या नहीं परन्तु वे सब इन्हीं सप्त के अन्तर्गत हैं । हे रामचन्द्र! आत्मारूपी वृक्ष है और अपना पुरुषार्थरूपी वसन्त ऋतु हैं, उससे दो प्रकार की बेलें उत्पन्न होती हैं-एक शुभ और दूसरी अशुभ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुरुषार्थरूपी रस के बढ़ने से फल की प्राप्ति होती है । अब ज्ञान किसको कहते हैं सो सुनो । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में चैत्यदृश्य फुरने से रहित होकर स्थित होने का नाम ज्ञान है और शुद्ध चिन्मात्र अद्वैत में अहं संवेदना उठती है सो स्वरूप से गिनना है, वही अज्ञान दशा है । हे रामचन्द्र! यह मैंने तुमसे संक्षेप से ज्ञान और अज्ञान का लक्षण कहा है । शुद्ध चिन्मात्र में जिनकी निष्ठा है, सत्यस्वरूप से चलायमान नहीं होते और राग- द्वेष किसी से नहीं रखते, वे ज्ञानी हैं और ऐसे चिन्मात्र स्वरूप से जो गिरे हैं वे अज्ञानी हैं । और जो जगत् के पदार्थों में मग्न हैं वे अज्ञानी हैं इससे परममोह और कोई नहीं-यही परममोह है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वरूपस्थित इसका नाम है कि एक अर्थ को छोड़ के जो संवित् और अर्थ को प्राप्त होता है । जाग्रत को त्यागकर सुषुप्ति प्राप्त होती है और उसके मध्य में जो निर्मल सत्ता है उसमें स्थित होना स्वरूपस्थिति कहाती है । हे रामचन्द्र! भले प्रकार सर्वसंकल्प जिसके शान्त हुए हैं और जो शिला के अन्तर वत् शून्य है वह स्वरूपस्थिति है । अहं त्वं आदिक फुरने से और भेदविकार और जड़ से रहित अचैत्य चिन्मात्र है सो आत्मस्वरूप कहाता है । उस तत्त्व में फिरकर जो जीवों की अवस्था हुई है वह सुनो । १-बीज जाग्रत है, २-जाग्रत, ३-महाजाग्रत्, ४-जाग्रत्*स्वप्न, ५-स्वप्न, ६-स्वप्न जाग्रत और ७-सुषुप्ति ये सात प्रकार की मोह की अवस्था है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनके अन्तर्गत और भी अनेक अवस्था हैं । पर मुख्य ये सात ही हैं अब इनके लक्षण सुनो। हे रामजी! आदि जो शुद्ध चिन्मात्र अशब्दपद तत्त्व से चैतनता का अहं है उसका भविष्यत् नाम जीव होता है । आदि वह सर्व पदार्थों का बीजरूप है और उसी का नाम बीज जाग्रत् है । उसके अनन्तर जो अहं और यह मेरा इत्यादिक प्रतीति दृढ़ हो और जन्मान्तरों में भासे उसका नाम जाग्रत् है । यह है, मैं हूँ, इत्यादिक शब्द से तन्मय होना और जन्मान्तर में बैठे हुए जो मन फुरता है मनोराज में वह फुरना दृढ़ हो भासना जाग्रत स्वप्न् कहाता है और दूसरा चन्द्रमा, सीपी में रूपा, मृग तृष्णा का जल इत्यादिक विपर्यय भासना भी जाग्रत स्वप्न है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निद्रा में जब मन फुरने लगता है और उससे नाना पदार्थ भासने लगते हैं तो जब जाग उठता है तब कहता है कि मैंने अल्पकाल में अनेक पदार्थ देखे और निद्राकाल में जो पदार्थ देखे थे उनको असत्यरूप जाग्रत् में जानने लगता है । उस निद्राकाल में मन के फुरने का नाम स्वप्ना है । स्वप्न आवे और उसमें यह दृढ़ प्रतीति हो जावे कि दीर्घकाल बीत गया उसका नाम महाजाग्रत है और महाजाग्रत में अपना बड़ा वपु देखा और उसमें अहं मम भाव दृढ़ हुआ और आपको सत्य जानकर जन्म-मरण आदिक देखे देह रहे अथवा न रहे, उसका नाम स्वप्नजाग्रत है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह स्वप्ना महाजाग्रतरूप को प्राप्त होता है । इन छः अवस्थाओं का जहाँ अभाव हो और जड़रूप हो उसका नाम सुषुप्ति है । उस अवस्था में घास, पत्थर, वृक्षादिक स्थित है । हे रामजी! यह अज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका कही, उसमें एक-एक में अवस्था भेद है । हे रामचन्द्र! स्वप्न चिरकाल से जाग्रत्*रूप हो जाता है, उसके अन्तर्गत और स्वप्न जाग्रत हैं और उसके अन्तर और है । इस प्रकार एक एक के अन्तर अनेक हैं । यह मोह की घनता है और उससे जीव भ्रमते हैं जैसे जल नीचे-से-नीचे चला जाता है तैसे ही जीव मोह के अनन्तर मोह पाते हैं । हे रामजी! यह तुमसे अज्ञान की अवस्था कही जिसमें नाना प्रकार के मोह और भ्रम विकार है। इनसे तुम विचारकर मुक्त हो तब तुम महात्मा पुरुष और आत्मविचार करके निर्मल बोधवान् होगे और तभी इस भ्रम से तर जावोगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ज्ञानभूमिकोपदेश

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामचन्द्र! अब तुमज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका सुनो । भूमिका चित्त की अवस्था को कहते हैं । ज्ञानकी भूमिका जानने से जीव फिर मोहरूपी कीचड़ में नहीं डूबता । हे रामचन्द्र! और मतवाले भूमिका को बहुत प्रकार से कहते हैं पर मेरा अभिमत पूछो तो यह है कि इससे सुगम और निर्मल बोध प्राप्त होता है । स्वरूप में जागने का नाम ज्ञान है, उस ज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका हैं और मुक्त इन सप्तभूमिकाओं के परे हैं वे विदेहमुक्त हैं वे ये हैं- १-शुभेच्छा, २-विचारना, ३-तनुमानसा, ४-सत्वापत्ति, ५-असंसक्ति, ६- पदार्थाभावनी और ७-तुरीया ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनके सार को प्राप्त हुआ फिर शोक नहीं करता । अब इसका अर्थ सुनो । जिसको यह विचार फुर आवे कि मैं महामूढ़ हूँ, मेरी बुद्धि सत्य में नहीं है संसार की ओर लगी है और ऐसे विचार के वैराग्यपूर्ण सत्*शास्त्र और सन्तजनों की संगति की इच्छा करे तो इसका नाम शुभेच्छा है । सत्*शास्त्रों को विचा रना सन्तों की संगति, विषयों से वैराग्य और सत्य मार्ग का अभ्यास करना, इनके सहित सत्यआचार में प्रवर्तना और सत्य को सत्य और असत्य को असत्य जानकर त्याग करना इसका नाम विचारना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसको यह विचार फुर आवे कि मैं महामूढ़ हूँ, मेरी बुद्धि सत्य में नहीं है संसार की ओर लगी है और ऐसे विचार के वैराग्यपूर्ण सत्*शास्त्र और सन्तजनों की संगति की इच्छा करे तो इसका नाम शुभेच्छा है । सत्*शास्त्रों को विचा रना सन्तों की संगति, विषयों से वैराग्य और सत्य मार्ग का अभ्यास करना, इनके सहित सत्यआचार में प्रवर्तना और सत्य को सत्य और असत्य को असत्य जानकर त्याग करना इसका नाम विचारना है । विचार और शुभेच्छा सहित तत्त्व का अभ्यास करना और इन्द्रियों के विषयों से वैराग्य करना यह तीसरी भूमिका तनुमानसा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन तीन भूमिकाओं का अभ्यास करना, इन्द्रियों के विषय और जगत् से वैराग्य करना और श्रवण, मनन और निदि ध्यासन से सत्य आत्मा में स्थित होनेका नाम सत्वापत्ति है । इससे सत्य आत्मा का अभ्यास होता है । ये चार भूमिका संयम का फल जो शुद्ध विभूति है उसमें असंसक्त रहने का नाम असंसक्ति है । दृश्य का विस्मरण और भीतर से बाहर नाना प्रकार के पदार्थों के तुच्छ भासने का नाम पदार्थाभावनी है, यह छठी भूमिका है । हे रामचन्द्र! चिरपर्यन्त छठी भूमिका के अभ्यास के भेद कलना का अभाव हो जाता है और स्वरूप में दृढ़ परिणाम होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

छः भूमिका जहाँ एकता को प्राप्त हों उसका नाम तुरीया है । यह जीवनमुक्त की अवस्था है । जीवन्मुक्त तुरीयापद में स्थित है । तीन भूमिका जगत् की जाग्रत अवस्था में हैं, चौथी तत्त्वज्ञानी की है, पाँचवी और छठी जीवन्मुक्त की अवस्था है और तुरीयातीतपद में विदेहमुक्त स्थित होता है । हे रामचन्द्र! जो पुरुष महाभाग्य वान् है वह सप्तम भूमिका में स्थित होता है और वही आत्मारामी महापुरुष परमपद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! जो जीवन्मुक्त पुरुष हैं वे सुख-दुःख में मग्न नहीं होते और शान्तरूप होके अपने प्रकृत आचार को करते हैं, अथवा नहीं करते तो भी उनको कुछ बन्धन नहीं, उनको क्रिया का बोध कुछ नहीं रहता । जैसे सुषुप्त पुरुष के निकट जाके कोई क्रिया करे तो उसे कुछ बोध नहीं होता तैसे ही उसको भी क्रिया का बोध नहीं होता, वह तो सुषुप्तवत् उन्मीलितलोचन है । हे रामचन्द्र ! जैसे सुषुप्त पुरुष को रूप, इन्द्रिय और उनका अभाव हो जाता है तैसे ही सप्तभूमिका में अभाव हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह ज्ञान की सप्तभूमिका ज्ञानवान् का विषय है, पशु, वृक्ष, म्लेच्छ, मूर्ख और पापाचारियों के चित्त में इनका अधिकार नहीं होता । जिसका मन निर्मल है उसको इन भूमिकाओं में अधिकार है, कदाचित् पशु, म्लेच्छ आदि को भी इनका अभ्यास हो तो वह भी मुक्त हो जाता है, इसमें कुछ संशय नहीं । हे रामचन्द्र! आत्म ज्ञान से जिनके हृदय की गाँठ टूट गई है उनको संसार मृगतृष्णाके जलवत् मिथ्या भासता है और वे मुक्तरूप हैं और जो संसार से विरक्त होकर इन भूमिकाओं में आये हैं और मोह रूपी समुद्र से नहीं तरे और पूर्ण पद को भी नहीं प्राप्त हुए और सप्तभूमिका में से किसी भूमिका में लगे हैं वे भी आत्मपद को पाकर पूर्ण आत्मा होंगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! कोई तो सप्तभूमिकाओं को प्राप्त हुए हैं, कोई पहली ही भूमिका में, कोई दूसरी और कोई तीसरी को प्राप्त हुए हैं । कोई चौथी को, कोई पाँचवी को, कोई छठी को और कोई अर्द्धभूमिका को ही प्राप्त हुए हैं । कोई गृह में हैं, कोई वन में हैं, कोई तपसी हैं और कोई अतीत हैं । इससे आदि लेकर वे पुरुष धन्य और बड़े शूरमा हैं कि जिन्होंने इन्द्रियरूपी शत्रु को जीता है । जिस पुरुष ने एक भूमिका को भी जीता है सो वन्दना करने योग्य है, उसको चक्रवर्ती राजा जानना, बल्कि उसके सामने राज्य और बड़ा ऐशवर्य विभूति भी तृणवत् है । वह परमपद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

युक्तोपदेश.............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! जैसे सोने में भूषण फुरे और अपना सुवर्णभाव भूल के कहे मैं भूषण हूँ तैसे ही चित्तसंवेदन जिस स्वरूप से फुरा है उससे भूलकर अहंवेदना हुई उसने रूप धरा है कि मैं हूँ । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! सोने में जो भूषण होते हैं वे मैं जानता हूँ, परन्तु आत्मा में अहंभाव कैसे होता वह कहिये? वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामचन्द्र! अहंकार आदि कों का होना असत्यरूप आगमापायी है । इसका कुछ भिन्न रूप नहीं है, यह आत्मा का चमत्कार है-वास्तव में द्वैत कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे समुद्र में अधः ऊर्ध्वः जल ही जल है और कुछ नहीं, तैसे ही परमतत्त्व में और विभागकल्पना कोई नहीं-शान्तरूप है । जैसे समुद्र में द्रवता से तरंग आदिक भासते हैं तैसे ही संवेदन से जगत्*भ्रम भासते हैं । आत्मा में नाना प्रकार का भ्रम भासताहै परन्तु और कुछ नहीं । जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषण, जल में तरंग और वायु में स्पन्द भासते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भासता है । फुरने से रहित शान्तरूप केवल परमपद है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! जैसे मृत्तिका की सेना में जो हाथी, घोड़ा, पशु होते हैं वे सब मृत्ति का रूप हैं कुछ भिन्न नहीं तैसे ही सब जगत् आत्म रुप है, भ्रम से नानत्व भासता है, वास्तव में आत्मा ही पूर्ण आप में स्थित है जैसे आकाश में आकाश स्थित है तैसे ब्रह्म में स्थित है और सत्य में सत्य स्थित है । जैसे दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्ब होता है तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत है । जैसे स्वप्न में दूर पदार्थ निकट भासते हैं और निकट दूर भासते हैं सो भ्रममात्र हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में विपर्ययदृष्टि से जगत् भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! असत्य जगत् भ्रम से सत्*रूप भासता है, वास्तव में असत्यरूप है जैसे दर्पण में नगर का प्रतिबिम्ब, जैसे मृगतृष्णा का जल और आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है तैसे ही यह जगत् आत्मा में भासता है जैसे इन्द्र जाल के योग से आकाश में नगर भासता है तैसे ही यह असत्यरूप जगत् अज्ञान से सत्य भासता है । जब तक आत्मविचाररूपी अग्नि से अविद्यारूपी बेलि को तू न जलावेगा तब तक जगत्*रूपी बेलि निवृत्त न होगी, बल्कि अनेक प्रकार के सुखदुःख दिखावेगी । जब तू विचार करके मूलसहित इसको जलावेगा तब शान्तपद को प्राप्त होगा ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चाण्डालीशोचनवर्ण  ..............

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामचन्द्र! जैसे सुवर्ण में भूषण मिथ्यारूप हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में ‘अहं त्वं’ आदिक अविद्यारूप हैं । लवण की कथा जो तुमने सुनी हैं उसे अब फिर सुनो । लवण राजा दूसरे दिन विचार करने लगा कि यह मुझको भ्रम सा भासा है परन्तु सत्यरूप होकर देखा है । देश, नगर, मनुष्यादिक पदार्थ मुझको प्रत्यक्ष दृष्टि आए हैं इससे अब तो वहाँ जाकर देखूँ कि कैसी बात है । ऐसे विचार से दिग्विजय का मन करके मन्त्री और सेना को साथ लेकर दक्षिण दिशा की ओर चला ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देशों को लाँघता विन्ध्याचल पर्वत में पहुँचा और पूर्व और दक्षिण के समुद्र के मध्य में मार्ग में भ्रमता भ्रमता देश में जा पहुँचा जो वृत्तान्त और देश ग्राम आदिक भ्रम में देखे थे सो प्रत्यक्ष देखे और अति विस्मित हो विचार करने लगा कि हे देव! यह क्या है? जो कुछ मैंने भ्रम से देखा था वह अब भी मुझको प्रत्यक्ष भासता है । यह बड़ा आश्चर्य है ऐसे विचार के आगे गया तो क्या देखा कि अग्नि से वृक्ष जले हैं और अकाल पड़ा है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने सम्बन्धियों की चेष्टा के स्थान देखे और उनकी कथा सुनी । इस प्रकार देखते- देखते आगे गया तो क्या देखा कि चाण्डाल शरीर की सासु बैठी रुदन करती हैं कि हे दैव! मेरा पुत्र कहाँ गया । हे पुत्र! तुम कहाँ गये, जिनका चन्द्रमा की नाईं मुख था? मेरी मृगनयनी कन्या जीर्ण देह हो गई है- और पौत्र, पौत्रियाँ दुर्भिक्षता से सब जाते रहे । उनके यह खाने के पदार्थ हैं और ये चेष्टा के स्थान हैं । जो रतिका की माला कण्ठ में डाले जीवों के माँस खाते और रुधिर पान करते थे वह कहाँ गये? इसी प्रकार पुत्र, पुत्री, भर्त्ता, दामाद आदि का नाम लेकर वह रुदन करती थी और लोग जो आ बैठते थे वह भी रुदन करते थे । तब राजा उनका रोना बन्द कराके वृत्तान्त पूछने लगा कि तू किस निमित्त रुदन करती है? किससे तेरा वियोग हुआ है?

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्ताभावप्रतिपा  न

----------


## ravi chacha

चाण्डाली बोली, हे राजन्! एक समय वर्षा न होने से अकाल पड़ा और सब जीवों को बड़ा दुःख हुआ । उस समय मेरे पुत्र, पौत्र, पौत्रियाँ, जामाता, भर्त्ता, आदिक बाँधव यहाँ से निकल गये और कहीं कष्ट पाके मर गये । उनके वियोग से मैं दुःखी होकर रुदन करती हूँ और उनके बिना मैं शून्य हो गई हूँ! जैसे बिछुरी हुई हथिनी अकुलाती है तैसे ही मैं अकुलाती हूँ । हे रामचन्द्र! जब इस प्रकार चाण्डाली ने कहा तब राजा अति विस्मित हुआ और मन्त्री के मुख की ओर ऐसे देखने लगा जैसे कागज पर पुतली होती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

निदान राजा विचारे और आश्चर्यवान् हो, उस चाण्डाली से बारम्बार पूछे और वह फिर कहे और राजा आश्चर्यवान् होवे । तब राजा उसको यथायोग्य धन देकर चिरपर्यन्त वहाँ रहा और फिर अपने राजमन्दिर में आया जब प्रातःकाल हुआ तब सभा में आकर मुझसे पूछने लगा हे मुनीश्वर! यह स्वप्ना प्रत्यक्ष कैसे हुआ? इसको देखकर मैं आश्चर्यवान् हुआ हूँ । तब मैंने प्रश्नानुसार उसको युक्ति से उत्तर दिया और उसके चित्त का संशय ऐसे दूर कर दिया जैसे मेघ को वायु दूर करे, वही तुमसे कहता हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामजी! अविद्या ऐसी है कि असत्य को शीघ्र ही सत्य और सत्य को असत्य कर दिखाती है और बड़ा भ्रम दिखानेवाली है । रामजी ने पूछा, हे भगवन्! स्वप्ना कैसे सत्य हुआ, यह मेरे चित्त में बड़ा संशय स्थित हुआ है । उसको दूर कीजिये । वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! इसमें क्या आश्चर्य है? अविद्या से सब कुछ बनता है । स्वप्न में तुम प्रत्यक्ष देखते है कि घट से पट और पट से घट हो जाता है । स्वप्न और मृत्यु में मूर्छा के अनन्तर बुद्धि विपर्यय हो जाती है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिनका चित्त वासना से वेष्टित है उनको जैसा संवेदन फुरता है तैसे ही भासता है । हे रामजी! जिनका चित्त स्वरूप से गिरा है उनको अविद्या अनेक भ्रम दिखाती है । जैसे मद्यपान और विष पीनेवाला भ्रम को प्राप्त होता है वैसे ही अविद्या से जीव भ्रम को प्राप्त होता है । एक और राजा था उसकी भी वही व्यवस्था हुई थी जो लवण राजा के चित्त में फुर आई थी । जैसे उसकी चेष्टा हुई थी तैसे ही इसको भी पूर आई तब उसने जाना कि मैंने यह क्रिया की है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे अभोक्ता पुरुष आपको स्वप्न में भोक्ता देखता है कि मैं राजा हुआ हूँ, मैं तृप्त हूँ, अथवा भूखा सोया हूँ, और यह क्रिया मैंने करी है तैसे ही लवण को फुर आया था सो प्रतिभा (भास) है सभा में बैठै चाण्डाल की चेष्टा लवणको फुर आई अथवा विन्ध्याचल पर्वत के चाण्डालों की प्रतिभा लवण को फुरी सो लवण को वह भ्रम दृढ़ हो गया । एक ही सदृश भ्रम अनेकों को फुर आता है और स्वप्न भी सदृश होता है जैसे एक ही रस्सी में अनेकों को सर्प भासता है इसी प्रकार अनेक जीवों को एक भ्रम अनेकरूप हो भासता है । हे रामजी! जितने पदार्थ भासते हैं उनकी सत्ता में संवेदन हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे उनमें संकल्प दृढ़ होता है तैसे ही होकर भासता है । जो पदार्थ सत्यरूप हो भासता है वह सत्य होता है और जो असत्*रूप हो भासता है वह असत्य हो जाता है । सब ही पदार्थ संवेदनरूप हैं और तीनों काल भी संवेदन से उपजे हैं । इनका बीज संवेदन है । सब पदार्थ अविद्यारूप हैं और जैसे रेत में तेल है तैसे ही आत्मा में अविद्या है । आत्मा से अविद्या का सम्बन्ध कदाचित्त नहीं, क्योंकि सम्बन्ध कदाचित् नहीं,क्योंकि सम्बन्ध समरूप का होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे काष्ठ और लाख का सम्बन्ध होता है सो आकार सहित है और जो आकार से रहित है उसका सम्बन्ध कैसे हो? जैसे प्रकाश और तम का सम्बन्ध नहीं होता तैसे ही चेतन से चेतन का सम्बन्ध होता है और विजातीय का सम्बन्ध नहीं, इससे अविद्यारूप देह को आत्मा से सम्बन्ध नहीं । जो जड़ से आत्मा का सम्बन्ध हो तो आत्मा जड़ हो, पर आत्मा तो सदा चेतनरूप है और सर्वदा अनुभव से प्रकाशता है, उसको जड़ कैसे कहिये?

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे स्वाद् को जिह्वा गृहण करती है और अंग नहीं करते तैसे ही चेतन से चेतन की, जड़ से जड़ की, जल से जल की, माटी से माटी की, अग्नि से अग्नि की, प्रकाश से प्रकाश की, तम से तम की, इसी प्रकार सब पदार्थों की सजातीय पदार्थों से एकता होती है, विजातीय से नहीं होती । इससे सब चैतन्याकाश है और पाषाणादिक दृश्यवर्ग कोई नहीं, भ्रम से इनके भूषण भासते हैं । जैसे सुवर्ण बुद्धि को त्यागकर नाना प्रकार के भूषण भासते हैं तैसे ही जब अहं वेदना आत्मा में फुरती है तब अनेकरूप होकर विश्व भासता है जैसे सुवर्ण की ओर देखिये तब सब भूषण स्वर्णरूप भासते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

तैसे ही जब ब्रह्मसत्ता की ओर देखिये तब सब जगत् ब्रह्मरूप भासता है । जैसे मृत्तिका की सेना बालकों को अनेकरूप भासती है और बुद्धि मान को एक मृत्तिकारूप है तैसे ही अज्ञानी को यह जगत्*रूप नानारूप भासता है, ज्ञानवान् को एक ब्रह्मसत्ता ही भासती है । वह कौन ब्रह्म है जिसमें द्रष्टा, दर्शन दृश्य फुरे हैं? इनके मध्य और इनसे रहित जो सत्ता है वह ब्रह्मसत्ता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे राम चन्द्र! जो सत्ता चैतन्यरूप और शिला के कोशवत् निर्विकल्प तन्मय रूप है उसमें जब स्थित हो और समाधि में रहो अथवा उत्थान हो तब तुमको सब वही रूप भासेगा । हे रामचद्र! जो पुरुष निर्मल सत्ता में स्थित भया है वह शरीर के इष्ट में हर्षवान् नहीं होता और अनिष्ट में शोकवान् नहीं होता, वह निर्मलरूप होकर स्थित होता है । जैसे भविष्यत् नगर में जो अनेक चिन्तायुक्त जीव बसते हैं वह सब उसके चित्त में स्थित होते हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे पुरुष को देशान्तर जाते अनेक पदार्थ मार्ग में इष्ट अनिष्ट रूप भासते हैं परन्तु जहाँ जाना है उसकी ओर वृत्ति रहती है, मार्ग के पदार्थों में उसको राग-द्वेष नहीं होता, तैसे ही तुम हो जावो । जैसे पत्थर से जल और जल से अग्नि नहीं निकलती, तैसे ही आत्मा में चित्त नहीं, अविचार भ्रम से चित्त जानता है, विचार से नहीं पाता । जैसे भ्रम से आकाश में दूसरा चन्द्रमा भासता है, तैसे ही आत्मा में चित्त भासता है, वास्तव में कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह सत्ता नित्य, शुद्ध, परमानन्द रूप अपने आपमें स्थित है और अनुभवरूप है, उसके विस्मरण करने से दुःख प्राप्त होता है जैसे अमृतरूपी चन्द्रमा में अग्नि प्राप्त होती है । इससे हे रामचन्द्र! तुम सावधान् हो । यह जो फुरना उठता है इसीका नाम चित्त है और चित्त कोई नहीं । इस चित्त को दूर से त्याग करो जो तुम हो वही स्थित हो । हे रामचन्द्र! असत्*रूप चित्त ही संसार है, जो उसको असत्य जानके त्याग नहीं करता वह आकाश के वन में विचरता है, उसको धिक्कार है । जिसका मनन भाव नष्ट हुआ है वह महापुरुष संसार से पार होकर परमपद् निश्चितरूप में प्राप्त हुआ है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आर्षे महारामायण...........

----------


## ravi chacha

वशिष्ठजी बोले, हे रामजी! मनुष्य जिस प्रकार भूमिका को प्राप्त होता है उसका क्रम सुनो! प्रथम जन्म से पुरुष को कुछ बोध होता है और फिर क्रम से बड़ा होकर सन्तों की संगति करता है । सदा सदृश-रूप जो संसार का प्रवाह है उसके तरने को सत्व शास्त्र और सन्तजनों की संगति बिना समर्थ नहीं होता । जब सन्तों का संग और सत्*शास्त्रों का विचार करने लगता है तब उसको ग्रहण और त्याग की बुद्धि उपजती है कि यह कर्तव्य है और यह त्यागने योग्य है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसका नाम शुभेच्छा है । जब यह इच्छा हुई तब शास्त्र द्वारा यह विचार उपजता है कि यह शुभ है और यह अशुभ है शुभ का ग्रहण करना और अशुभ का त्याग करना और यथाशास्त्र विचारना इसका नाम विचार है । जब सम्यक् विचार दृढ़ होता है तब मिथ्यारूप संसार की वासना त्यागता है और सत्य में स्थित होता है-इस का नाम तनुमानसा है । जब संसार की वासना क्षीण होती है और सत्य का दृढ़ अभ्यास होता है तब उस वैराग्य और अभ्यास से सम्यक् ज्ञान उपजता और आत्मा का साक्षात्कार होता है उसका नाम सत्त्वापत्ति है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन से वासना नष्ट होके सिद्धि आदिक पदार्थ प्राप्त होते हैं, इनकी प्राप्ति में भी संसक्त नहीं होता, स्वरूप में सदा सावधान रहता है । सिद्धि आदिक पदार्थ प्रारब्ध से प्राप्त होते हैं उनको स्वप्नरूप जान कर्मों के फल में बन्धवान् नहीं होता-इसका नाम असंसक्त है इसके अनन्तर जब मन की तनुता हो गई है और स्वरूप की ओर चित्त का परिणाम हुआ तब यह दृढ़ परिणाम से व्यवहार का भी अभाव हो जाता है जो पल पल में कर्म प्रारब्धवेग से करता है, बल्कि उसके चित्त में फुरना भी नहीं फुरता और वह मन क्षीणभाव में प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह कर्त्ता हुआ भी कुछ नहीं करता और देखता है पर नहीं देखता अर्द्धसुषुप्तिवत   होता है, उसे कर्तव्य की भावना नहीं फुरती और मन भी नहीं फुरता- जिसका नाम पदार्थाभावनी योग भूमिका है । इसमें चित्त लीन हो जाता है । इस अवस्था में जब स्वाभाविक चित्त का कुछ काल इस अभ्यास में व्यतीत होता है और भीतर से सब पदार्थों का अभाव दृढ़ हो जाता है तब तुरियारूप होता है और जीवन्मुक्त कहाता है । तब वह इष्ट को पाके हर्षवान् नहीं होता और उसकी निवृत्ति में शोकवान् नहीं होता, केवल विगतसन्देह हो उत्तमपद को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! तुम भी अब ज्ञात ज्ञेय हुए हो । जो कुछ जानने के योग्य है सो तुमने ज्यों का त्यों जाना है और अब तुम्हारी पदार्थों की भावना तनुता को प्राप्त हुई है । अब तुम्हारे साथ शरीर रहे अथवा न रहे तुम हर्ष शोक से रहित निरामय आत्मा हो और स्वच्छ आत्मतत्व में स्थित सर्वगत सदा उद्यतिरूप जन्म, मरण, जरा, सुख, दुःख से रहित आत्मदृष्टि से अबोधरूप शोक से रहित हो और अद्वैतरूप अपने आपमें स्थित हो ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देह उदय भी होता है और लीन भी हो जाता है पर देश, काल, वस्तु के भेद से रहित जो आत्मा है वह उदय और अस्त कैसे हो? हे रामचन्द्र! तुम अविनाशी हो, आपको नाशरूप जानकर शोक काहे को करते हो, तुम अमृतसम स्वच्छरूप हो । जैसे घट के फूटने से घटाकाश नष्ट नहीं होता, तैसे ही शरीर के नाश होने से तुम नष्ट नहीं होते । जैसे सूर्य की किरणों के जाने से मृग तृष्णा के जल का नाश हो जाता है किरणों का नाश नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! जो कुछ जगत् के पदार्थ भासते हैं सो असत्यरूप हैं और उनकी वासना भ्रान्ति से होती है, पर तुम तो अद्वैतरूप हो और यह सब तुम्हारी छायामात्र है । तुम किसकी वाञ्छा करते हो? शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गन्ध यह जो पाँचों विषयरूप दृश्य है सो तुमसे रञ्चकमात्र भी भिन्न नहीं, सब तुम्हारा स्वरूप है । तुम भ्रम मत करो । हे रामजी! आत्मा सर्वशक्ति है, वही आभास करके अनेकरूप हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे आकाश में शून्यता शक्ति आकाश से भिन्न नहीं, तैसे ही आत्मा में सर्वशक्ति है । जो जगत् द्वैतरूप होकर भासता है वही चित्त से दृढ़ हुआ है सो क्रम से तीन प्रकार का त्रेलोक्य जगत् जीव को भ्रम हुआ है- एक सात्त्विक दूसरा राजस और तीसरा तामस । जब इन तीनों का उपशम हो तब कल्याण होता है । जब वासना क्षय हो तब उसके कर्म भी क्षय हो जाते हैं- उससे भी भ्रम का नाश हो जाता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

चित्त के संसरने का नाम वासना है कर्म संसार मायामात्र है, उनके नष्ट हुए शान्त हो जाते हैं । हे रामजी! यह संसार घटीयन्त्र की नाईं है और जीव वासना से बँधे हुए भ्रमते हैं । तुम आत्मविचाररूपी शस्त्र से यत्न करके इसको काटो । जब तक अविद्या को जीव नहीं जानता तब तक यह बड़े मोह और भ्रम दिखाती है और जब इसको जानता है तब बड़े सुख को प्राप्त करती है अर्थात् जब तक अविद्या को वास्तव में नहीं जानता तब तक संसार सत्य भासता है और उसमें अनेक भ्रमरुप है तब संसार वृत्ति त्याग करता है और स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह संसार भ्रम से उपजा है और उसी से भोग भोगता और लीला करता है और फिर ब्रह्म में लीन हो जाता है । हे रामचन्द्र शिवतत्त्व अनन्तरूप अप्रमेय और निर्दुखरूप है, सब भूततत्त्व उसी से उपजते हैं । जैसे जल से तरंग और अग्नि से उष्णता होती है तैसे ही ब्रह्म से जगत् होता है, उसी में स्थित है और वही रूप है । सबका आत्मा है और वही आत्मा ब्रह्म कहाता है उसके जानने से जगत् को जानता है पर तीनों लोकों को जानने से उसको नहीं जानता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

वह जो अव्यक्त और निर्वाणरूप है, उसके जानने के निमित्त शास्त्रकारों ने ब्रह्म, आत्मा आदिक नाम कल्पे हैं, वास्तव में कोई (संज्ञा) नहीं । हे रामचन्द्र! वह पुरुष रागद्वेष से रहित है और इन्द्रियों के विषयों के संयोग वियोग में द्वेष को नहीं प्राप्त होता । वह तो एक, चैतन शुद्ध, संवित्, अनुभवरूप , अविनाशी और आकाश से भी स्वच्छ निर्मल है । उसमें जगत् ऐसे स्थित है जैसे दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्ब अन्तर्बाह्य रूप होकर स्थित है-उसमें द्वैतरूप कुछ नहीं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! देह से रहित निर्वि कल्प चैतन तुम्हारा आकार है । लज्जा, मोह आदिक विकार तुमको कहाँ हैं? तुम आदि रूप हो और लज्जा, हर्ष, भयादिक असत्यरूप हैं । तुम क्यों निर्बुद्धि (मूर्ख) की नाईं विकल्प जाल को प्राप्त होते हो? तुम चैतन आत्मा अखण्डरूप हो, देह के खण्डित हुए आत्मा का अभाव नहीं होता । असम्यकदर्शी भी ऐसा मानते हैं तो बोधवानों का क्या कहना है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हे रामचन्द्र! जो चित्त संवेद से है उसके अनुभव करनेवाली सत्ता सूर्य के मार्ग से भी नहीं रोकी जाती, उसी को तुम चित्तसत्ता जानो, वही पुरुष है, शरीर पुरुष रूप नहीं । हे रामचन्द्र! शरीर सत्य हो अथवा असत्य, पर पुरुष तो शरीर नहीं, देह के रहने और नष्टहोने से आत्मा ज्यों का त्यों ही है । ये जो सुख-दुःख ग्रहण करते हैं वे देह इन्द्रियादिक चिदात्मा को नहीं ग्रहण करते । जिन पुरुषों को अज्ञान से देह में अभिमान हुआ है उनको सुख-दुःख का अभिमान होता है ज्ञानवान् को नहीं होता ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आत्मा को दुःख स्पर्श नहीं करता, वह तो सब विकारों से रहित, मन के मार्ग से अतीत, शून्य की नाईं स्थित है, उसको सुख-दुःख कैसे हो? और देह से मिला हुआ जो भासता है सो स्वरूप को त्याग कर दृश्य के चेतने से देहादिक भ्रम भासते हैं और वासना के अनु सार देह से सम्बन्ध होता है । जैसे भ्रमर और कमलों का संयोग होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देहपिंजर नाश होने से आत्मा का नाश तो नहीं होता । जैसे कमल के नाश होने से भ्रमर का नाश नहीं होता । इससे तुम क्यों वृथा शोक करते हो । हे रामजी! जगत् को असत्य जानकर अभावना करो । मन के निरीक्षक हो । साक्षीभूत, सम, स्वच्छ, निर्विकल्प चिदात्मा में जगत् हो भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

साक्षीभूत, सम, स्वच्छ, निर्विकल्प चिदात्मा में जगत् हो भासता है । जैसे मणि प्रकाशरूप हो भासता है तो फिर जगत् और आत्मा का सम्बन्ध कैसे हो । जैसे दर्पण में अनिच्छित प्रतिबिम्ब आ प्राप्त होता है, तैसे ही आत्मा को जगत् का सम्ब न्ध भासता है । जैसे दर्पण में प्रतिबिम्ब एक रूप होता है, तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् भेद भी अभेदरूप है । जैसे सूर्य के उदय होने से सब जीवोंकी क्रिया होती है और दीपक से पदार्थों का ग्रहण होता है तैसे ही आत्मसत्ता से जगत् के पदार्थों का अनुभव होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जगत् चैतन्यरूप में स्वभाव से उपजा है । प्रथम आत्मा से मन उपजा है और उससे यह जगत्जाल रचा है- वास्तव में आत्मसत्ता में आत्मसत्ता स्थित है । जैसे शून्याकाश शून्यता में स्थित है और उसमें जगत् भासता है सो ऐसे है जैसे आकाश में नीलता और इन्द्रधनुष है परन्तु वह शून्यस्वरूप है । हे रामचन्द्र! यह जगत् चित्त में स्थित है और चित्त संकल्परूप है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब संकल्प क्षय होता है तब चित्त नष्ट हो जाता है और जब चित्त नष्ट हुआ तब संसाररूपी कुहिरा नष्ट हो जाता है और निर्मल शरत्*काल के आकाशवत् आत्मसत्ता प्रकाशती है । वह चैतन्यमात्र सत्ता एक, अज आदि-मध्य-अन्त से रहित है, उससे जो स्पन्द फुरा है वह संकल्परूप ब्रह्मा होकर स्थित हुआ है और उसने नाना प्रकार का जगत् रचा है वह शून्य रूप है, मूर्ख बालक को सत्यरूप भासता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे बालक को परछाहीं में वैताल भासता है और जैसे जीवोंको अज्ञान से देहाभिमान होता है तैसे ही असत्यरूप ही सत्यरूप होकर भासता है । जब सम्यक्*ज्ञान होता है तब लीन हो जाता है । जैसे समुद्र से तरंग उपजकर समुद्रमें लीन होते हैं तैसे ही आत्मा में जगत् उपजकर आत्मा में ही लीन होता है ।

----------


## ravi chacha

इति श्रीयोगवाशिष्ठे आर्षे महारामायणे सप्तनवतितमस्सर्ग   ॥९७॥
समाप्तमिदं उत्पत्तिप्रकरणं तृतीयम ॥३॥

----------

